# Knitting Tea Party 5 July '13 #2



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> Hi tea party! I retired from teaching about 1 1/2 years ago to watch my grandsons, now 21 and 10 mos. old. I happened upon your party. You have kept me company and boosted spirits through some difficult times. I figured it was time to introduce myself and say thank you!


Welcome to the tea party around the world! Enjoy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you do get better soon...how do we go about bubble wrapping the jacuzzi?



Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you got a good night's sleep. Sometimes, the day or two after seem worse than the first day after something like this happens because other muscles start hurting - wrists and arms and shoulders from trying to break the fall, etc. Hope some Aleve and cream for your knees has made you more comfortable.



thewren said:


> sending the sandman your way sandy - healing energy to your knees - hope you feel good as new in the morning.
> 
> sam
> 
> Tuesday night - 98 pages we have been gabby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My friend had one and one day the gas man came to her door carrying the dog who was trying to lick him to death. My friend just looked and said, "I see you've met my guard dog!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a current stop creeping campaign- aimed at making us aware of this very thing. Directed more at the country areas as far as I can tell. And how easy is it to creep over no matter how good your intentions might be.


It is very easy to not notice the speed creeping up especially on the back roads that I know so well. The road by me is used often by the teens to race their bikes and cars. Just the right amount of straight aways and curves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had appt with oncologist this morning, blood work all ok dont have to back till end of October! Yay
> 
> r


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Betty!!! I am so glad you have had a few days at home with your Jim. Hopefully that a.c. will be quickly installed and you can lay back and relax; you certainly need it. So sorry to hear that Angie is experiencing the pain still/again. I pray for her daily as well as for you.


Happy Birthday from me too. Take time to take a breath.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *When to skype with the KTP bunch during Knit-a-palooza*
> Okay, I know this is not the most ideal situation as far a time but I will set up my laptop around 5:30 p.m. EST.
> 
> I have only heard from a few folks to add them to my skype account so that they (we) can connect. If you are interested in skyping with us PLEASE let me know this week. Send me a pm that you are sending a contact request to me so I can accept in. I will block any name that I do not recognize when if comes through skype and I do not want to block YOU so you MUST let me know THIS WEEK if you plan to join us via skype. My skype name is gwensettle.
> ...


Count me in.... Julie what time is this here??


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I find that so amusing. Is it because our interstate roads are in some way "better"? It really isn't bad to do a long drive over here. I do get tired but the interstate highway system is overall pretty good. Please don't take this reply as being snobbish. I've never been outside of the USA and really have no clue as to what to expect traveling abroad in another country. (except what I've seen on tv or internet).


I think the mindset depends on the country you are from and how much distance there is between family and friends. Here, it is 3 days, with night stops, to go from Adelaide to Brisbane on the inland route. Coastal route would be 4 days and two mega traffic nightmares called Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've just been at the Sark Folk Festival for the weekend ( brilliant music in a magical setting) and took wool and needles so have almost completed a wingspan with points as explained by thewren in his workshop. Looks OK after a few false starts and some frogging, but I don't particularly like the colours, based on a green based self striping yarn I bought in a charity shop. In fact I have now decided to call it the Kermit! Just need to find someone who might be willing to wear it...... Or use as a mat or something. I'm now off to England so can't take it as I'm going with hand luggage only (no nasty pointy things allowed) but might get it finished when I get back.
> 
> Now back to catching up on this weeks goings-on..... Good wishes to all. Lin


The festival sounds like it fun. Maybe one day I might attend, just looked it up. Going to start the wingspan in an orange yarn that is from my late niece. I figure I have had enough practice now I should be able to get it right. I hope. I was lucky enough to be able to take my knitting with me in my hand luggage to London. Helps the flight seem shorter as I don't sleep well in the air. 
Enjoy your time in London.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I tend to think we are just used to things being so far apart when we have always lived in such a big country--I would guess that Aussies and Canadians have this same mindset, as that country is also quite large? The thought of getting on a train and being in another country in a couple of hours seems astounding to me.


so agree, a 2 hour train ride will take me from Morayfield station to beenleigh station, not even leaving Brisbane, never mind the state.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Glad to hear Pontuf is being discharged!
> 
> Spider - congrats on the job! Getting out and about is good (says me, the hermit - lol). I think you enjoy it and that makes a big difference. Good things will happen for DH shortly!!!
> 
> ...


Why not give this either way? If this child is the child of a hunter/fisherman, then it is suitable anyway.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


Lovely flowers, I love when the birds are at the pond. 
We had a humming bird in the house while I was in London. Scared Chrissy, thank goodness it was not hurt in the process of getting it back outdoors. They often come up to the window and tap on it and chatter away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


as always your garden is so lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I too save a lot of the pics for my own future enjoyment. It is lovely to see such great pics from different areas of the globe.


Yes it is lovely, I keep track of who posts and where the picture is from most of the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> They are gorgeous, so small. My two visiting rabbits are much bigger and yet they are supposed to be mini lops! They are outside enjoying the sun and fresh air. They were out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


Sounds like my chickens when I had them. All of them where happy to go in except for a couple. I would have a duce of a time getting them to go in at night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> They are gorgeous, so small. My two visiting rabbits are much bigger and yet they are supposed to be mini lops! They are outside enjoying the sun and fresh air. They were out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


It is amazing how their personalities develop given the right circumstances! Our Guinea pigs were very definitely little individuals all of their own- especially the ones that escaped and managed to survive. Bronwen has two rabbits that forage in their garden, Alice is one- would have to check on the name of the new bunny.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The one time I added stuff I added what here is called Knittin-in Elastic. But I have had this for years- used to put in the cuffs of jumpers knitted with cheap acrylic that stretched so the cuffs held there elasticity. It is 79% nylon, 21% elastone. And I only put it in the cuff of hte socks. As it was not for a family member I don't know how it worked either. (made by Patons mine). But both Zoe and I live in different countries to you which makes a difference as well.
> try this maybe http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/FB8462FD-8147-4C01-BAD9-F2F3CA624F67/productID/E4246A7F-E1F2-4A1B-9058-10882D45F128/ webs. Tried a simlar search on the Simply Sock Yarn site and nothing came up.


Thanks....I've bookmarked the site. It sounds good!
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great trip it would be to drive across Australia - at least I think it would be. the scenery would be beautiful.
> 
> sam


It is Sam, even better is the fact that it changes so fast in some areas, and the glimpses through the trees of the ocean when travelling along the coast are delightful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Count me in.... Julie what time is this here??


5-30 pm EDT translates to 7-30 am EST in Australia, 9-30 am in NZ.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> prayers for Ben


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5-30 pm EDT translates to 7-30 am EST in Australia, 9-30 am in NZ.


Thanks. I gather it would be Sunday morn? Well you will all be talking to me in my jammies!!

I am done in. Am up to page 92. Take care everyone. Goodnight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


 :-D Thanks another great shot!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. I gather it would be Sunday morn? Well you will all be talking to me in my jammies!!
> 
> I am done in. Am up to page 92. Take care everyone. Goodnight.


Jammies are OK.

Have a good night and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your gas is our petrol. We do have gas for cars, but it is actually a gas. And the roadhouses all sell petrol (but many may not sell gas!) So I think you can get all the way across without needing to carry petrol. But if you plan to go off the main road you would certainly need to carry petrol. And water.
> 
> And welcome to Tuesday- my new world time buddy tells me you have just reached Tuesday


Hi, it's Tuesday morning 7:55am, in Philadelphia, Pa. Sunny and warm, looking like a nice day. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam Feeling better. You are such a dear.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone for all your prayers and thoughts. You are wonderful caring friends How could I have been so lucky to find you all!
> 
> ...


So glad you are OK, praying that your health is returned to you better then before. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


  cute


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


WOW, we need more bubbly wrap sent express, please take care, and yes you were missed. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never hesitate to ask for prayer Marianne. You are so loved therefore so is your family. Keep us posted.


Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's a good idea. I was just going to try making a template.


Dreamweaver said:


> i'm spray painting the tires with that type of paint. There is also a brush on primer that allows you to paint with any paint..... I wonder about the places that do "wraps" or cars could do a copy of your ink and just apply like an "Wally" on the side of the truck.....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


Thanks it's coffee time and again you have supplied the flowers,and the calm place to have it,  it has to be a great day today, love the color of the flowers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Mayo Hospital cafeteria in Scottsdale has great food. Tuesday special is chicken fried steak. and it's very good
> 
> pontuf


Pontuf is so great to see your avatar once again.. gentle {{{{{{hugs}}}}} surround you Sis, always in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you know if the Soldier's and Sailor's Home is still there? It was for wards of the court, etc... upto the age of 18.


When I was in grade school we lived next door to a house that was for them, went by a different name though. I have not heard of that name, will ask my dad if its still around.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


Truly lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I had dear friends that lost everything on Bolivar, one couple did not make it out, they found his body but not hers. So sad, the children were at their grandmothers the couple had gone back to try to load up more belongings. Still breaks my heart.


Yes, Ike will be remembered for a long time by Southeastern Texans like Katrina will be remembered by Louisiana!! Especially New Orleans. And, you had such a tragedy from it that you will never forget!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love cruise control.


Cruise control is great on interstates an open roads, but in the mountains and steep hill areas it will eat your gas up in a hurry.. and of course where I live it's rare to find roads that have no hills.. LOL Only use the CC when I travel to Gwen's.. after a certain point, can set it and just go!! I will say that I have been driving for 54 years (hardship license at age 12) have never had a ticket other than a parking ticket in NYC, ROFL That cost me $250 bucks.. I could have beat the ticket, as I had pictures that proved I was not in the prohibited area.. but it was cheaper to pay the ticket than to travel back to fight the ticket.. LOL. Oh and they mailed me the ticket.. if it had been on my vehicle.. I would have fought it then, never heard of mailing parking tickets.. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So preicous! 


Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When I learned how to do the magic loop, I did hats first. Then I starred to make toys and I wanted the legs, arms to be the damme size so learned how to do two at a time. I have also done four at a time. Just have to untangle every so often and use smaller balls of yarn. It definately is a learning experience. But once you have it, it is easy.
> 
> BTW, you can't be much older than I am.


Well, that depends...are you old as dirt???!!! LOL! Because some days, I definitely think I am!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming for Ben. Hope he will be home soon and his kidneys will be functioning properly.



Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> You said that you live in Newport News, right? I lived in Norfolk from 1975-1980. I've been back there several times. The area sure has grown. My BIL was stationed at Ft. Monroe three years. Love the area.


Yes, Newport News. Did you hear that the army closed Ft. Monroe? The state has bought the property and part of it will be preserved as a park but I THINK they will allow some private building of homes. It may be the state and the city of Hampton are sharing the responsibility. 
We moved to Newport News in 1976 from the country and it has grown so much in those years....I remember when the area where my apartment bldg is and 2 others are was just a horse pasture!! Times have really changed! But I'm sure that's true everywhere.
JuneK


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.

Angora sorry to hear about you fall. 

We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ask away, Dear Heart. That is what we are here for, to support one another in times of need. (Just look at allth support I've received and all the venting I've done.... and you haven't kicked me out yet...)
> 
> I don't think there is anything more stressful than worrying about a child in the hospital... Been there and done that... Just what was Ben doing outside in this weather? He knows he needs to stay hydrated This weather will take the stuffing out of all of us...... He really does not seem to take his condition as seriously as he should.... I know it is hard to admit a limitation..... but it is what it is...... Sending bushels and bushels of healing vibes to Ben and to YOU. He has been in this shape before and come out fine.... I'm sure the same will happen this time..... After all, he has a birthday coming up and needs to be in top shape to celebrate..... Breathe deep... After a night of fluids, here is hoping you both wake up to blue skies.....


Thank you Jynx... he was outside working, I have no idea on what.. he works for the Birmingham school district, in the IT dept.. why they would be outside is beyond me. I am waiting on my DIL to call and give me an update.. I know she went home around 2 am after he was settled in a room, she showered and packed a bag and her computer and was on her way back to stay at 4am. She works at the hospital, she is a pharmaceutical program IT. She designs programs and fixes kinks in the computer systims. She is one smart woman for sure.. and if you mention a drug or question about it.. she rarely has to look it up, it lives in her brain, that is what her software programs do, help to prevent over medication or conflicting meds. Also something to do with how they are dispensed to the patients in the hospitals.. a stream lined method of some type. It's all to much info for me most of the time when they are trying to explain, ROFL.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I want to put out another prayer request. Ben is back in the hospital, he is severely dehydrated and his kidneys are not functioning. His doctor is very hopeful that when they get fluids back into his system all will work "normally" for him. He was getting weak due to the heat in Phoenix this past week, but felt better after Wednesday when they got back to Alabama. He was outside a lot of today and the heat and humidity was just the topper for his kidneys to stop functioning.
> That said, I do feel he will recover in a few days, but as those of us that are mom's and dad's know when your child is in trouble you worry till you know they are better.
> Thank you all for the support you give to me and my family, I've asked so many times that I do hesitate to do so once again. Thank you seems not enough to say, but know I do mean these words from my heart.
> God Bless,
> Marianne


Oh, Marianne. I'm so sorry to hear that. Ben and you will go to the top of my prayer list. It's really getting long! But I'm sure God understands.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Good evening everyone! When I left this morning I was on page 69 of 76 now 8pm there are 91 pages. I don't know how long it will take to catch up.
> 
> I need some bubble wrap! We got to Leavenworth this afternoon and we were unpacking I tripped over the parking barrier (to stop the car) and went down and sure enough I skinned my knees. Probably took five or more layers of skin off my left knee. I laid on the ground for probably 10 minutes before Glenn came out to help me get up. We will be here until Friday. I love it here and will be taking pictures. Back to reading.


OUCH!!!!!!!! Sending big roll of bubbles and a few air pocket pillows for you!! Hope this will not limit your activities I'm sure the knees will be quite sore!  Keeping in you both in prayers always Sis :wink: :!:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> June, I would hesitate to knit socks out of acrylic yarn because the feet will get awfully moist while wearing shoes and no way to wick it away from your feet.
> 
> But, if that is your aim, I will tell you that I have used both silk thread for socks (which proved to be a poor choice because the spool had so-o-o-o many short pieces of thread inside the generous amount on the spool) and have also used polyester or cotton sewing thread. It works beautifully!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joy. I hadn't thought of the fact that acrylic might be uncomfortable for socks and should have. I think I'll get a book with patterns to make other things out of the sock weight yarn....
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was one of the jealous ones -- I have thin wispy hair so the only way to get curls was with a Tonette or Toni perm...and those always came out frizzy on my hair and was so stinky!! One classmate had gorgeous long thick straight hair and she wanted curly hair and another had long wavy hair and she'd actually iron it to get it straight...it's clear, we just wanted what we didn't have.


I remember ironing my hair.. my dad came in and asked if I had lost my mind.. ROFL.. it looked great for about 15 minutes then went out the door on my way to school.. and poof, the curls and waves were right back.. ROFL.. never bothered with that again.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> In this country, or at least in this state, you cannot get both done at once unless the laws have changed since mine. But they are now doing them closer together than they were (a month apart). My assumption was that that was a precaution in case something went wrong, but I could be wrong about that.


My dr. only did one at a time. I didn't ask why but that makes perfect sense. I remember when I was growing up, there was a woman who had cataract surgery on both eyes at the same time and I guess, something did go wrong because she was blind from it! But that was a lOOOONG time ago.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> its good to be home, thanks shirley,
> BIL juiced our dinner tonight. I told him to put lots of blueberries in mine. He bought DH a juicer for his birthday.
> 
> I can't wait to see those felted vases!
> ...


I'm so glad you're home and comfortable!! I've been thinking of you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lolololololol!!!
> No we aren't. :lol: :lol: :lol:


But we know the alternative to getting older, don't we??!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - I am so sorry - I was talking about a suction tube - when my digestive system quit working after by gallbladder op - not a breathing tube - I so agree - that would be so uncomfortable and scary.
> 
> sam


After my gall bladder surgery, the suction tube was in my side....thank goodness...not the nose! But then my digestion system didn't quit working that I can remember. 
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> i think we just to keep a generic pray going for family even when nothing specific is going on! Things just never stay settled for long with you do they?
> BTW if God never tires of us praying why should we tire of praying for these things?


Darowil, if you only knew.. but that is why I am hesitant to request prayers.. but when one has a child even though he is almost 38 years old, he is still my baby, he could walk away from this time with warnings to stay out of the sun/heat.. drink even more water than he already does.. if the kidneys do not start functioning on their own it will mean dialysis, Ben will not start dialysis he has it with his doctors that he is never to be hooked up to that. I begged him to reconsider this choice, but after listening to him, seeing his eyes when he talked about the life he would have to live.. I understood, I accepted his decision, it is hard and every time he is admitted to the hospital, that discussion is in my brain and I wonder if this is the time he will refuse and I wonder how long he can live, how much pain he will endure if the kidneys stop working completely. My prayer this morning is that I get a phone call and he was able to "go" on his own.. we do laugh a lot that his "taking a leak" is a major accomplishment :lol: But this morning I'm waiting to hear those words!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I want the car that parallel parks itself.
> 
> sam


That would be great.. but I rarely have to parallel park, LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.[/quote]

I'm so sorry you messed yourself up so badly...I know you're in pain. Sending you healing thoughts!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


Thanks for more inspiring pictures. Always look forward to what's blooming and happening in your lovely garden!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. I will post a photo of the "Kermit" in due course, maybe when I'm back next week.
> Haven't been able to monitor the Puffincam whilst away, but would expect the adult puffins to be leaving soon if they haven't gone already. We are allowed on Burou where they breed in August so they definitely leave before then. Puffins are smaller than I expect, a bit smaller than gulls and yes, they are about 12" long/tall.
> We will be in Alderney during Alderney week (annual fete week) early August but then I'm off to England again with daughter doing her Dairy Farm work, so have not spent much time there yet, and am missing it!
> The Folk Festival was in the island of Sark (famous for still being feudal, and banning all cars - but they do allow tractors if you have a legitimate need for one. It's an hours boat ride off Guernsey, and is part of the Guernsey Bailiwick (sort of county equivalent) but has its own laws and tax system.


I saw quite a few out yesterday afternoon about 4 pm EDT. So they haven't flown away yet!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

http://news.sky.com/story/1113298/ice-bar-helps-new-yorkers-beat-the-heat
Thought those in the hot spots might enjoy this story, about a hotel bar in New York made out of ice (actually what they call 100% Canadian ice). The ice sculptures look particularly good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh man, i am only up to page 63! So there are lots i dont know yet. Feeling pretty crap today... may to doc by the end of the week i reckon. Nasty cough. Puppy doing well. Only 5 mins crying last night then quiet all night!! Back to reading...


Please don't put off the dr's visit too long if you're feeling so bad. I did that in the spring and ended up with bronchitis that seemed to take forever to go away!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


Always amazing pictures!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.
> 
> Angora sorry to hear about you fall.
> 
> We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


What a luscious color...that is lovely and to have a fragrance,too. What a treat!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.
> 
> Angora sorry to hear about you fall.
> 
> We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


Very lovely lilies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: But this morning I'm waiting to hear those words![/quote]

Oh, Marianne. I hope you soon get that phone call that he's improving and given a warning about not overdoing things! Prayers as always!
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's half a hour off midnight and the outside temperatureis still 20 degrees. Tomorrow it is set to rise to 30. I think summer is here.
> I'm off to bed. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.
> 
> Wishing peace and health for all. xx


well, i have many pages to catch up on, not gonna happen today, U folks have been real chatty. loved pics of flowers, new avitars, work in progress. birds. never a dull moment.
i say here in arkansas, we are definitly into summer. its been in the 90's and t he humidity is off the charts. so welcome to the south. i can handle it but for the sticky humidity. yuk.
last night no cooking went on, salads and chicken strips. don't know what we will have for tonight. i am wanting to get some mozz. cheese and slice some tomatoes, drizzle with evo, then lay cheese and cover with some garlic and basil leaves and bake, i love to fix this when our tomatoes come in. we have been having yellow sq. a lot with velveeta melted over it. yum. yesterday, i took a super large zucchini and cored out the seeds, cause it was way to big, and i grated it up and made zuc. bread. i am sending the cake home with boys, and put th e ones i did in the mini bundt pans in the freezer. i really don't care for it. now i love the bread/cake i make, called ABC bread, apples, bananas & carrots. i am sending the other huge zuc to bj's boss. 
i hope if its this hot when its time for the knit group gathering, that you can lay your hands on some big ol chicken house fans to sit around. oh you all are gonna have such fun....
well, i am off to clean at church, just got through battling the snorkie so i could fold clothes, she loves to roll and snatch and grab your wash clothes. the little butt. :| ok, carry on, i will try to catch up tonight maybe.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is the sun as it peaks over the mountain.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> No, it was about 7 years ago, but all I recall is that it was creamy and delectable. I love dill in/on almost anything and that was what I had in mind when I was thinking about a sauce. Thank you for replying and what you suggested sounds very good. Unfortunately, the only way I can purchase fresh dill is in those plastic containers in grocery stores and they contain quite a few sprigs which are quite costly. Wish I could grow my own, but it gets too hot here to grow them in pots.


go to the baking / spices section and get some dill in the bottles, i keep it for diff things, when i don't have pickles for pot. salad, i use this and its good. and you will always have some and i don't think its over costly.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5-30 pm EDT translates to 7-30 am EST in Australia, 9-30 am in NZ.


1.30 am in the UK ! a bit late for me, I will be sound asleep then I would think


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

just got through battling the snorkie so i could fold clothes, she loves to roll and snatch and grab your wash clothes. the little butt. :| ok, carry on, i will try to catch up tonight maybe.[/quote]

A snorkie is part yorkie and part?
Good ideas for using squash---will have to try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


Okay, I think this calls for drastic measures, bubble wrap is not going to do it, I think we need to get you airbags. 
The fall sounds really scary and really painful, I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery. The knit-a-palooza will be good therapy for you, I hope.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here is the sun as it peaks over the mountain.


What a beautiful sunrise. Ours was blushing pink this morning just before 5am when I took this. Already up to 76F/ 24.4C and it isn't even noon yet. 09:39 am.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hadn't thought of the fact that acrylic might be uncomfortable for socks and should have. I think I'll get a book with patterns to make other things out of the sock weight yarn....
> JuneK


Sorry it took so long for me to reply to your first sock question post. Nearly all of my socks are knitted with 100% acrylic yarn. I find them very comfortable. I like using a #3 weight yarn and a size 2.75mm or 3mm needle. I knit socks from the cuff down and knit a heel flap on them. I don't find that my feet sweat more or less in them, nor do I find that my feet are wet. Hope this helps.

I have been very busy sorting out things with hubby's family and lawyers and stuff going on with Mom and Dad and my brother's sister in-law passing away over the weekend. hmmmm, trying to keep my head on straight through all this can be rather difficult. hahah, good thing I have a neck otherwise I would not know where to find my head! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> They are gorgeous, so small. My two visiting rabbits are much bigger and yet they are supposed to be mini lops! They are outside enjoying the sun and fresh air. They were out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


I had a mini lop that was so sweet, but would beat the crud out of the cats if they pushed it, more than once I had to rescue a cat. Then we figured out why I couldn't breath, allergic, badly allergic to rabbits, so we found him a great home with friends of mine. In the pet stores I have to go completely around the bunny area if they have any in the store, trust me I know if there's a bunbun anywhere nearby. :? Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Purplefi, yet again, beautiful pictures, and such a lovely setting. 

Julie, I love the whales, such majestic creatures. He certainly got a closeup of that one didn't he. 

Sandy, beautiful lily's, DH wants to plant a bunch next spring, or this fall or whenever it is that you plant lily's. Can you tell that I'm not the one with the green thumb? lol...He plants, I water, works great. lol


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.
> 
> Hope you can rest and recover. Seems especially unfair that this happened after enjoying the jacuzzi :-(


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Cruise control is great on interstates an open roads, but in the mountains and steep hill areas it will eat your gas up in a hurry.. and of course where I live it's rare to find roads that have no hills.. LOL Only use the CC when I travel to Gwen's.. after a certain point, can set it and just go!! I will say that I have been driving for 54 years (hardship license at age 12) have never had a ticket other than a parking ticket in NYC, ROFL That cost me $250 bucks.. I could have beat the ticket, as I had pictures that proved I was not in the prohibited area.. but it was cheaper to pay the ticket than to travel back to fight the ticket.. LOL. Oh and they mailed me the ticket.. if it had been on my vehicle.. I would have fought it then, never heard of mailing parking tickets.. LOL


I agree with you, we don't use the cruise control in the hills or mountains, for sure. But I sure do put it on when going through little towns that have a low speed limit through them on the highway. A friend of mine got tickets 2 weekends in a row at the same spot in the same town, because she would slowly speed up ahead of time, I asked her why she didn't set her cruise control since she knew she had a habit of doing that, she said she had never thought of using it. lolol...I do, have saved myself many a dollar that would have gone to pay tickets otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.
> 
> Angora sorry to hear about you fall.
> 
> We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


Beautiful lilies, day lilies are one of my favorites, I want to find more colors to make their own bed!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Darowil, if you only knew.. but that is why I am hesitant to request prayerthis s.. but when one has a child even though he is almost 38 years old, he is still my baby...
> 
> Of course our children are always our babies and we hurt when they do. Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. I gather it would be Sunday morn? Well you will all be talking to me in my jammies!!
> 
> I am done in. Am up to page 92. Take care everyone. Goodnight.


Yes sorry forgot to mention it will be Sunday morning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful sunrises from around the world. 

Zoe, hope things calm down for you soon. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here is the sun as it peaks over the mountain.


I love these shots, Sandy!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just off the phone with DIL, they did an ultrasound on the kidneys this morning, plus lab work of course. Dr's are waiting for the results before coming in. He was able to "go" during the night after 2 bags of IV fluids, but the cramping and spasms have not let up. I really don't know what normal is for kidney functions but last night they were at 20, I haven't been able to locate any scale on the internet to compare it with. But that seems to be the main concern. 
I had plans to be out and about today, but have canceled my going along, our other close friend and "Sister" is off today and we try to do a walk or have river time at least once a month. She and C are going on, they offered to stay here with me, but I truly trust and believe that he will be okay once again. Just not good company today.. will sit and knit and offer prayers for all my bubble wrap friends and of course those that are sending the bubble wrap for us, LOL. 
Daralene, girlfriend, when you do something you do it right, truly a sister of mine! Please rest and heal quickly, do so want to give you hugs in real time soon!! Keeping you in my prayers dear one :thumbup: 
Good news, our local Walmart has restocked their bubble wrap, huge boxes are in stock so new supply to send around the globe!! :lol: :roll: Just hoping that no one else will need it anytime soon!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> 1.30 am in the UK ! a bit late for me, I will be sound asleep then I would think


dollyclaire it won't be quite as late as that! if it is 9-30 am here for me- it will be 10-30pm for you! Of that I am quite certain because I ring my cousins in Glasgow and Strontian every so often!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Purplefi, yet again, beautiful pictures, and such a lovely setting.
> 
> Julie, I love the whales, such majestic creatures. He certainly got a closeup of that one didn't he.
> 
> Sandy, beautiful lily's, DH wants to plant a bunch next spring, or this fall or whenever it is that you plant lily's. Can you tell that I'm not the one with the green thumb? lol...He plants, I water, works great. lol


I love the backdrop of the mountains too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay...looking for the ABC bread/cake recipe.



Southern Gal said:


> well, i have many pages to catch up on, not gonna happen today, U folks have been real chatty. loved pics of flowers, new avitars, work in progress. birds. never a dull moment.
> i say here in arkansas, we are definitly into summer. its been in the 90's and t he humidity is off the charts. so welcome to the south. i can handle it but for the sticky humidity. yuk.
> last night no cooking went on, salads and chicken strips. don't know what we will have for tonight. i am wanting to get some mozz. cheese and slice some tomatoes, drizzle with evo, then lay cheese and cover with some garlic and basil leaves and bake, i love to fix this when our tomatoes come in. we have been having yellow sq. a lot with velveeta melted over it. yum. yesterday, i took a super large zucchini and cored out the seeds, cause it was way to big, and i grated it up and made zuc. bread. i am sending the cake home with boys, and put th e ones i did in the mini bundt pans in the freezer. i really don't care for it. now i love the bread/cake i make, called ABC bread, apples, bananas & carrots. i am sending the other huge zuc to bj's boss.
> i hope if its this hot when its time for the knit group gathering, that you can lay your hands on some big ol chicken house fans to sit around. oh you all are gonna have such fun....
> well, i am off to clean at church, just got through battling the snorkie so i could fold clothes, she loves to roll and snatch and grab your wash clothes. the little butt. :| ok, carry on, i will try to catch up tonight maybe.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I definitely agree about the humidity!! I wonder if the jungle is this bad!! I think it's been 11 days of rain so far. The only good thing is it's easier to pull weeds in the gardens I don't have to stand in!


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the new TP link, Sam, and the recipes.
> 
> The excitement is building steadily for the Knit-a-palooza. I can begin to feel it in the posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, thought this was so cute for those of us who are overheating. lolol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, thought this was so cute for those of us who are overheating. lolol


Where did you find a picture of me? that is exactly how I feel today.

Have passed this on to friends that are looking the same today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Where did you find a picture of me? that is exactly how I feel today.


LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that is how I have felt for the past few days.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My goodness Angora!! That sounds very painful! I agree with Poledra, I agree Angora needs an airbag! I think bubble wrap is a great thing to have on hand too!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think this calls for drastic measures, bubble wrap is not going to do it, I think we need to get you airbags.
> The fall sounds really scary and really painful, I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery. The knit-a-palooza will be good therapy for you, I hope.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora, hope you heel up quickly. What a fall. And we always feel so dumb when we do things like.
Good morning all, just having the first cup for the morning and catching up.
Thanks for the lovely pictures. The lillys are so pretty. The color is rich.
Sounds like Ben is starting to come around, lets pray he recovers fully.
Did some crocheting last night. Want to sew today but have started unpacking the boxes from the move. Trying to find places for things is a job and I really would rather just play around with the my yarn and fabric stashs. It's amazing how much time I can waste just sitting and looking at my yarn and the fabrics. Not enough time to get all the projects done one plans. Have a goal to make some small quilts to donate to the project I donate to. Have made three quilt tops now to get the backing and tieing done.
Make sure lots of pictures are taken and posted while you are at Sams.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Monday night and almost 100 pages. I really can't keep up with you all.... time to go knit awhile and watch a little TV. The neighbors have been over for their last lesson o the day so I can put on comfy lounger and just relax. I'm already tired and ready for bed. Hope I make it through the news. Tomorrow is sit and stitch and we are going to try for the show when we are both home.
> 
> Need to start a new project to take to sit and stitch tomorrow... and need to be up early to shower and change dressing.... I'll try to stay caught up this week but no promises....


I'm having a hard time staying caught up also! I'm wishing you a lot of positive healing. I know this has been hard on you. Hopefully, a full recovery is in the near future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Angora, hope you heel up quickly. What a fall. And we always feel so dumb when we do things like.
> Good morning all, just having the first cup for the morning and catching up.
> Thanks for the lovely pictures. The lillys are so pretty. The color is rich.
> Sounds like Ben is starting to come around, lets pray he recovers fully.
> ...


Isn't amazing how we know we had room for all of this at one point? lol...I'm still trying to figure out storage for all my yarn, fabric, and accoutriments. lol, and we've been here a year. 
I hope you have more luck getting yours all sorted to where you want it than I have had. lol
Happy sewing/knitting/crocheting. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.
> 
> Angora sorry to hear about you fall.
> 
> We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


Beautiful flowers, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful sunrise. Ours was blushing pink this morning just before 5am when I took this. Already up to 76F/ 24.4C and it isn't even noon yet. 09:39 am.


We had a low of 78 all last night...As Southern Gal said, welcome to the south--well, the south in July! The little bit of the sky I could see this morning through the trees looked as if it had that pink blush! Truly beautiful...thank you...it's so tranquil!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to reply to your first sock question post. Nearly all of my socks are knitted with 100% acrylic yarn. I find them very comfortable. I like using a #3 weight yarn and a size 2.75mm or 3mm needle. I knit socks from the cuff down and knit a heel flap on them. I don't find that my feet sweat more or less in them, nor do I find that my feet are wet. Hope this helps.
> 
> I have been very busy sorting out things with hubby's family and lawyers and stuff going on with Mom and Dad and my brother's sister in-law passing away over the weekend. hmmmm, trying to keep my head on straight through all this can be rather difficult. hahah, good thing I have a neck otherwise I would not know where to find my head! Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. I was wondering since Darowil mentioned the sweating with acrylic. But my feet stay cold most of the time so I probably would be comfortable with the acrylic. I also make my socks cuff down with a heel flap...that's the way I first learned on 4 dpns so that's still the way I knit them....turning the heel never bothered me. And still doesn't but the next pair I make I'm using the round toe that you mentioned so I won't have to do the kitchener stitch since I ALWAYS have to look at the directions for that. I've turned so many sock heels that I could probably do that without looking at the instructions!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh that sounds so sore, bruising can take such a long time to come out. I use arnica gel which does help the bruising come out and reduce swelling. I buy it from QVC the tv shopping channel as the brand SBC seems to be the best for arnica gel. The only snag is you can not use it on broken skin. Sometimes it seems the harder we try to take care the more damage we do. You will just have to wrap yourself in cotton wool until it is time to go to the knitapalooza , there is a shortage of bubble wrap at the moment!!
> Rest easy till then, sending healing thoughts


I was told by ER personnel that moist heat, soaking in a tub etc, will help bruises to fade faster.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I have been very busy sorting out things with hubby's family and lawyers and stuff going on with Mom and Dad and my brother's sister in-law passing away over the weekend. hmmmm, trying to keep my head on straight through all this can be rather difficult. hahah, good thing I have a neck otherwise I would not know where to find my head! Zoe [/quote]

Forgot to mention that I hope you have a moment to catch your breath and find that head!!! So sorry to hear about your brother's sister-in-law.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Darowil, if you only knew.. but that is why I am hesitant to request prayers.. but when one has a child even though he is almost 38 years old, he is still my baby, he could walk away from this time with warnings to stay out of the sun/heat.. drink even more water than he already does.. if the kidneys do not start functioning on their own it will mean dialysis, Ben will not start dialysis he has it with his doctors that he is never to be hooked up to that. I begged him to reconsider this choice, but after listening to him, seeing his eyes when he talked about the life he would have to live.. I understood, I accepted his decision, it is hard and every time he is admitted to the hospital, that discussion is in my brain and I wonder if this is the time he will refuse and I wonder how long he can live, how much pain he will endure if the kidneys stop working completely. My prayer this morning is that I get a phone call and he was able to "go" on his own.. we do laugh a lot that his "taking a leak" is a major accomplishment :lol: But this morning I'm waiting to hear those words!


Hey Sis. It's all good to ask for prayer, we are family, and if you can't be comfortable asking prayer from us, then rethink this sister thing, because I take it to heart. I love you and your family, and pray for them and you always. Never doubt that, OK Sis.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm praying for Ben. Sounds scary!! A good reminder to drink water and rest in the heat


Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Jynx... he was outside working, I have no idea on what.. he works for the Birmingham school district, in the IT dept.. why they would be outside is beyond me. I am waiting on my DIL to call and give me an update.. I know she went home around 2 am after he was settled in a room, she showered and packed a bag and her computer and was on her way back to stay at 4am. She works at the hospital, she is a pharmaceutical program IT. She designs programs and fixes kinks in the computer systims. She is one smart woman for sure.. and if you mention a drug or question about it.. she rarely has to look it up, it lives in her brain, that is what her software programs do, help to prevent over medication or conflicting meds. Also something to do with how they are dispensed to the patients in the hospitals.. a stream lined method of some type. It's all to much info for me most of the time when they are trying to explain, ROFL.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1113298/ice-bar-helps-new-yorkers-beat-the-heat
> Thought those in the hot spots might enjoy this story, about a hotel bar in New York made out of ice (actually what they call 100% Canadian ice). The ice sculptures look particularly good.


My daughter was just there Saturday. She said it was the perfect spot on a sweltering day...I can't imagine...even the glasses are carved from ice.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just off the phone with DIL, they did an ultrasound on the kidneys this morning, plus lab work of course. Dr's are waiting for the results before coming in. He was able to "go" during the night after 2 bags of IV fluids, but the cramping and spasms have not let up. I really don't know what normal is for kidney functions but last night they were at 20, I haven't been able to locate any scale on the internet to compare it with. But that seems to be the main concern.
> I had plans to be out and about today, but have canceled my going along, our other close friend and "Sister" is off today and we try to do a walk or have river time at least once a month. She and C are going on, they offered to stay here with me, but I truly trust and believe that he will be okay once again. Just not good company today.. will sit and knit and offer prayers for all my bubble wrap friends and of course those that are sending the bubble wrap for us, LOL.
> Daralene, girlfriend, when you do something you do it right, truly a sister of mine! Please rest and heal quickly, do so want to give you hugs in real time soon!! Keeping you in my prayers dear one :thumbup:
> Good news, our local Walmart has restocked their bubble wrap, huge boxes are in stock so new supply to send around the globe!! :lol: :roll: Just hoping that no one else will need it anytime soon!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, since I don't know any better, I'm hoping that being able to 'go' a couple of times is a good sign. I know you grasp at every good thing.....you and Ben remain in my prayers.
Has Daniel come back from DC yet? Just remembered he was there for the 4th so he's probably back and at work.
Hugs and prayers.

JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


That would take me a lifetime to knit! Then the dogs would jump on it and pull the threads and it would look pitiful!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just beautiful! Wouldn't that be exciting!


Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, thought this was so cute for those of us who are overheating. lolol


LOL LOL so cute, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That would take me a lifetime to knit! Then the dogs would jump on it and pull the threads and it would look pitiful!


lol, I'd have those issues and I have a rather large dog that like to roll in dirt, so it'd also be a very dirty grey rather quickly.  :x :wink:


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, if you only knew.. but that is why I am hesitant to request prayerthis s.. but when one has a child even though he is almost 38 years old, he is still my baby...
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


I don't think I would live that long to finish LOL LOL


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hes the best Sam, I couldnt ask for any better. He takes wonderful care of me physically and emotionally. My boys are all convinced that they shouldnt even try to find anyone permanent before they are 30 or so cause they saw us find each other when I was 30 and he was 34. It helps being more mature and knowing what you can and cant will and wont live with.


i totally agree, bj and i married 24 yrs ago first marriage for us both, dated lots of toads. i was 35, he was 34. honestly, when your 19 and in your 20's you don't even know who you are gonna turn out to be, so why do you think that true love will (not saying it won't)be who you want to grow old with. it does happen, my parents are proof, but this younger generation, worries me, with how soon they pitch in the towels. maturity might make a difference. off the soap box now


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpliFi, I love your pictures? I have Cranes bills but I didn't know there were double ones, have to get some!


PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have rain here again today, so more knitting started a new cowl last night, just got the 220 st cast on so guess I will work on that. Weather has me feeling cruddy on top of usual issues.

Angora hope you feel better soon! Looking forward to seeing you in 9 days!!!

Marianne never hesitate to ask for prayers thats what we here do best, support each other and we all have our times of needing more or less.

Pontuf glad you are home and feeling some better.

Love the pics of the sunrise, flowers, whales etc. Love seeing these things never tire if them.

NanaCaren, I believe I was supposed to remind you to post a receipt for english muffins when you got home? 

Feel like I'm forgetying something, craft again I guess.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Zoe. I was wondering since Darowil mentioned the sweating with acrylic. But my feet stay cold most of the time so I probably would be comfortable with the acrylic. I also make my socks cuff down with a heel flap...that's the way I first learned on 4 dpns so that's still the way I knit them....turning the heel never bothered me. And still doesn't but the next pair I make I'm using the round toe that you mentioned so I won't have to do the kitchener stitch since I ALWAYS have to look at the directions for that. I've turned so many sock heels that I could probably do that without looking at the instructions!
> JuneK


I hear you! my feet are usually cold too but if I have a pair of socks on they aren't. I first knit socks cuff down with a heel flap on dpns too, when I was ten. It is the most favorite way of knitting socks for me. Usually now I will knit them with 5 dpns, and since I have oodles of the same size dpn sets, I will do two at a time. 
I always had to look at the Kitchener toe instructions too every time I used that. So I will just use the round toe instructions and go from there and see what happens! I have a wool allergy and so I stay away from anything wool. I can use alpaca yarn though. Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Zoe, sorry for all the stress and chaos you are experiencing right now. Hopefully everything will be taken care of and things will settle down soon.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Was able to take a few pix of the socks I just finished. Hopefully you will be able to see the sts and needles.(Kathy wrote)
Kathy, do you use the two different yarns so you can distinguish which you are working on better? How do you get your stripes to match. What needles are you using. I want to try this technique at least once. It will have to be really great as I love doing two at the same time using two twelve inch circulars. I use the Hiyga Hiya or the Chiagoos as they have go sharp point and glide easily.
Any advice from you sock knitters much appreciated as I do love doing it even though I have not perfected it yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Insurance guy will be here on Saturday morning so we can get started on the new roof. Have decided to go with the Forest Green tiles, think that will wake up the neighborhood. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We had a low of 78 all last night...As Southern Gal said, welcome to the south--well, the south in July! The little bit of the sky I could see this morning through the trees looked as if it had that pink blush! Truly beautiful...thank you...it's so tranquil!
> JuneK


Last night was the coolest it has been in a week. The heat is sort of bearable as long as it isn't humid. 
I do love sitting up watching the sunrise most mornings it is very peaceful. This morning I did a short video of the sky and morning sounds.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Zoe, sorry for all the stress and chaos you are experiencing right now. Hopefully everything will be taken care of and things will settle down soon.


Well, I guess life happens and all of its woes and joys! At least I am not needing any bubble wrap for the moment! ahahah, just need some shrinking going on for my head!

Sorry about your physical troubles, but they do say there is a silver lining to every cloud. Just wished my clouds would leave for a while!

Heading off to the kitchen now, hahah, hmmmm, I am in need of some comfort food -- pb on toasted rye sounds great right about now. (Forgot to eat yesterday after breakfast with all the stuff going on! not good for my blood sugar levels at all as it was way too low). Then off to my parents for a while! Will go to the community gardens too. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess I hesitate mainly because as I am reminded that something always seems to be happening in my family. Truly the good days far out weigh the bad though. Ben's disease is a life threatening situation, he has made his choices and I do respect though hate at the same time. My mom is 85 years old, has a deteriorating spine that causes her severe pain and weakness, she cannot sit or stand without extreme pain most days, now and again she will be able to walk the length of the hallway to the living area, she no longer tries to sit at the dinner table as she is unable to get past 2 bites without having to leave. As for me, my leg gives way, so I never know when that will happen, if I did I'd never fall.. LOL. My blood disease seems to be behaving at this time, I am following all doctors orders though it does make me put on weight.. grrrrr I am on a test medication, I don't know if I have the placebo or the real med, but my blood levels are staying in the low/normal range and that is wonderful!! I cannot exercise other than regular walking during this test, that along with the meds have really caused me some problems this summer!!!!! After the first of August I will be done with the trial so hopefully I can start loosing some of the pounds I have put on in the last 3 months :evil:  
Sisters yes, definitely sisters and brothers of mine in this group.. love each of you for your strengths and your weakness's would not change a hair on your heads other than maybe to make everyone well and out of pain! You all mean so very much to me my family that I love and adore. I speak each of your names at least twice a day, in the mornings before I rise from my bed and at night before I fall asleep.. often other times throughout the day if you come across my mind or have need of extra prayers. 
Have a good day/evening/morning.. bubble wrap/air pockets surround you along with Angel wings to protect and heal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne call me if you need me to do anything....even just a shoulder to lean on. 


Marianne818 said:


> Just off the phone with DIL, they did an ultrasound on the kidneys this morning, plus lab work of course. Dr's are waiting for the results before coming in. He was able to "go" during the night after 2 bags of IV fluids, but the cramping and spasms have not let up. I really don't know what normal is for kidney functions but last night they were at 20, I haven't been able to locate any scale on the internet to compare it with. But that seems to be the main concern.
> I had plans to be out and about today, but have canceled my going along, our other close friend and "Sister" is off today and we try to do a walk or have river time at least once a month. She and C are going on, they offered to stay here with me, but I truly trust and believe that he will be okay once again. Just not good company today.. will sit and knit and offer prayers for all my bubble wrap friends and of course those that are sending the bubble wrap for us, LOL.
> Daralene, girlfriend, when you do something you do it right, truly a sister of mine! Please rest and heal quickly, do so want to give you hugs in real time soon!! Keeping you in my prayers dear one :thumbup:
> Good news, our local Walmart has restocked their bubble wrap, huge boxes are in stock so new supply to send around the globe!! :lol: :roll: Just hoping that no one else will need it anytime soon!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, that depends...are you old as dirt???!!! LOL! Because some days, I definitely think I am!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


My DGC think I am older than dirt. Just turned 60 last month. Some days I feel like I am still in my 20s and other days like I am 100.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome GrandmaDi....have been a bit busy and forgot to welcome you to the KTP. I see you are in central PA...I have family in the Scranton area but I think that is more eastern PA if I'm correct. Hope you'll post some of your work.



GrandmaDi said:


> Once a mom, always a mom. My daughter's husband suddenly left in Oct. leaving her, a yr. old, and 1 mos. old. As a mom, you always want to ease the pain. I am happy to add someone to my prayers!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I guess life happens and all of its woes and joys! At least I am not needing any bubble wrap for the moment! ahahah, just need some shrinking going on for my head!
> 
> Sorry about your physical troubles, but they do say there is a silver lining to every cloud. Just wished my clouds would leave for a while!
> 
> Heading off to the kitchen now, hahah, hmmmm, I am in need of some comfort food -- pb on toasted rye sounds great right about now. (Forgot to eat yesterday after breakfast with all the stuff going on! not good for my blood sugar levels at all as it was way too low). Then off to my parents for a while! Will go to the community gardens too. Zoe


Remembering to eat is an important thing! Especially for diabetics. I understand though sometimes the day just gets so busy that you dont even realize you havent eaten till its 7 or so at night. Life does happen and thankfully we have our families, in person and KTP to help support us and get us through along with the Lord above. Hugs tohelp you thru yourday hopefully this one will be calmer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


It is awesome when I first saw it I thought it would be neat to make until I got thinking about the grandsons.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover
NanaCaren said:


> I knew there was something I was forgetting to do when I got home. I will look the receipt up this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gorgeous!!


I love the backdrop, apparently they saw 4 whales that morning.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable!!


Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just beautiful! Wouldn't that be exciting!


I have never seen a whale, but imagine them to be quite breath-taking.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree - I love the "waders". I may have to get that pattern for you - my nephew in Oregon got married last year and the two of them are fly fishermen (woman?) and he's a professional guide. So, if they have children, I think I need to make at least one of those in forest green!


Rookie, it is called "Pepita" and is a free download on Ravelry.com


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I guess life happens and all of its woes and joys! At least I am not needing any bubble wrap for the moment! ahahah, just need some shrinking going on for my head!
> 
> Sorry about your physical troubles, but they do say there is a silver lining to every cloud. Just wished my clouds would leave for a while!
> 
> Heading off to the kitchen now, hahah, hmmmm, I am in need of some comfort food -- pb on toasted rye sounds great right about now. (Forgot to eat yesterday after breakfast with all the stuff going on! not good for my blood sugar levels at all as it was way too low). Then off to my parents for a while! Will go to the community gardens too. Zoe


Take care, Girl, BIG HUG just for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have never seen a whale, but imagine them to be quite breath-taking.


When I was in Alaska we went whale watching and I got a bunch of photos and a small video. They are orkas very graceful. I will have to see if they are in my current computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I was in Alaska we went whale watching and I got a bunch of photos and a small video. They are orkas very graceful. I will have to see if they are in my current computer.


I imagine that must be pretty spectacular too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I imagine that must be pretty spectacular too!


It was I had never seen whales other then on tv. Was a real treat for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures purplefi - thanks for sharing - your geranium is so pretty - have never seen that kind.

I have an idea you have a lot of birds stopping by for a drink and a bath.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just flying by the wish you all a sunny Surrey morning. I'm miles behind on catch up. Off to dentist and then another sewing group this morning.
> But before I go - flowers for today.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how big is the island of sark? in a feudal system isn't the land owned by a king or something like that?

sam



TNS said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. I will post a photo of the "Kermit" in due course, maybe when I'm back next week.
> Haven't been able to monitor the Puffincam whilst away, but would expect the adult puffins to be leaving soon if they haven't gone already. We are allowed on Burou where they breed in August so they definitely leave before then. Puffins are smaller than I expect, a bit smaller than gulls and yes, they are about 12" long/tall.
> We will be in Alderney during Alderney week (annual fete week) early August but then I'm off to England again with daughter doing her Dairy Farm work, so have not spent much time there yet, and am missing it!
> The Folk Festival was in the island of Sark (famous for still being feudal, and banning all cars - but they do allow tractors if you have a legitimate need for one. It's an hours boat ride off Guernsey, and is part of the Guernsey Bailiwick (sort of county equivalent) but has its own laws and tax system.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they weren't in a cage outside? how did you keep them from hopping away?

sam



dollyclaire said:


> They are gorgeous, so small. My two visiting rabbits are much bigger and yet they are supposed to be mini lops! They are outside enjoying the sun and fresh air. They were out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness, that turned out great, what are the odds that I started that same little outfit a couple days ago? lolol... Great minds and all, I guess. Can't wait to get mine done now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Isn't that little baby, in the photo in the pattern, just the cutest thing? Like that variegated yarn for that baby's Pepita too  Post a pic when you are done  I made a mistake and had to rip one of my booties...put it on facing the wrong way. The front is the shorter button-hole straps. they don't go over the top of the shoulders. After I realized that, it was smooth sailing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy racing to you sugarsugar - maybe to doc earlier would be better than later - hope you start feeling better soon.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh man, i am only up to page 63! So there are lots i dont know yet. Feeling pretty crap today... may to doc by the end of the week i reckon. Nasty cough. Puppy doing well. Only 5 mins crying last night then quiet all night!! Back to reading...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't even get to say much or read much and DH is ready for the computer. Ok quickly,

Welcome to any newcomers. 
Marianne, see you need prayers for Ben. So sorry to hear this but praying.
Thank you to all for the photos I saw.
Happy Birthday to any and all I am missing. Rookie, see you had a Birthday. YAY!!!
Julie/Lurker has a birthday this month.....
Charlotte/Pontuf, so sorry you were in the hospital and hope you are ok. Prayers for you too.
Pup Lover, so glad the report is good!!!! Words don't suffice.

Big Hugs to all of you. So sorry I can't keep up but love to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had a pm from budasha - she has been down with a cold and will be back when she feels better.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The latest shot from Whale Watch Kaikoura, NZ. Credits to Neil Protheroe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Isn't that little baby, in the photo in the pattern, just the cutest thing? Like that variegated yarn for that baby's Pepita too  Post a pic when you are done  I made a mistake and had to rip one of my booties...put it on facing the wrong way. The front is the shorter button-hole straps. they don't go over the top of the shoulders. After I realized that, it was smooth sailing


Yes, very cute. I'm using 2 strands of a pink verigated fingering weight yarn, so far so good, but as it's primarily stockinette stitch, I get bored and start working on other things to break it up. lol...I should have added a few extra stitches after the ribbing and added a cable to each leg or something. Hmmm, thought for the next one. lol  :roll: :shock:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't stand to have empty needles, soooooooo here is the next thing for dear niece's baby. It is called "Sheep Yoke Baby Cardigan." Put those words in your search engine and you will find it in the list that comes up. The sheep bodies are stitched into the sweater and I will go back with black to put in the faces/legs in duplicate stitch. It is going fast - hooray! I like this lady's style. In order to make a different size, use different size needles/yarn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Can't remember who posted the no bake cheesecake but it is pretty good. Jamie and I made it in the hotel room in London. I used Tangerine zest in it with a bit of Disoronno was a hit. Last night I made one for the teens, another hit. 
Michael prepared lunch today. Watermelon water, burger and Tangerine cheesecake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My Bonus Bonds money has come through, so I can do the ID photo today for my application for NZ Citizenship. I am waiting on Bronwen posting me the certificate she has for the first Marriage- I have to have proof of both- and it must be the original document- copies no good. I am also going to have to prove over again that I have been here as long as I have- fortunately I found the box file with all that I collected for the last time I proved it. It is a chilly and very wet day. 57F and I have not put the heater on because I have to go out with the rubbish, and then down to the town centre for my blood sugar fasting level test- I want to check how my dietary restrictions are working, hopefully I am getting the diabetes under control. Fortunately as well I have money for the bus- because I do so much on my EFTPOS card- because then I have a record- I seldom have cash, and before 9 am, you need to pay. I am so glad I am not having to go in for the Jury Duty- I just did not need the extra hassle of that. It is so wet the dogs don't want to head out even when they are busting. The news will be on soon- so that will take my mind off the rumbling in my stomach! I bought two pumpkins yesterday, and plan on making a pumpkin soup- nice warming fare for winter- I think I will wear my gloves as well as my wooly hat. I better get out and do the rubbish- sometimes they are through right on 7 o'clock.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Can't remember who posted the no bake cheesecake but it is pretty good. Jamie and I made it in the hotel room in London. I used Tangerine zest in it with a bit of Disoronno was a hit. Last night I made one for the teens, another hit.
> Michael prepared lunch today. Watermelon water, burger and Tangerine cheesecake.


OMG, Caren, that looks sooooo good!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a pm from budasha - she has been down with a cold and will be back when she feels better.
> 
> sam


That is so good you have heard from her! I was worrying!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers sandy.

I do hope your knees aren't hurting too badly this morning - and that your body isn't aching from the fall. at least you didn't break anything. what are you doing in Leavenworth?

sam



Sandy said:


> Good morning it is 5:45am here and the sun is up but hasn't come over the mountain peak yet. I am sending you a couple of pictures of the lilies that I took before leaving home yesterday. These are so fragrant I love them. They are also deeper in color than picture shows almost magenta.
> 
> Angora sorry to hear about you fall.
> 
> We really are quite a group aren't we with all of our "accidents". I don't think bubble wrap would've helped. It probably would've just POPPED!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great picture myfanwy - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


There are some terrific images showing up from that company!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> OMG, Caren, that looks sooooo good!!!!


I opted for the cheesecake and watermelon water let Michael have the burger. FAvorite part the watermelon water.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would be an experience that's for sure - anyone want to guess the price of a gin martini?

sam



ChrisEl said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1113298/ice-bar-helps-new-yorkers-beat-the-heat
> Thought those in the hot spots might enjoy this story, about a hotel bar in New York made out of ice (actually what they call 100% Canadian ice). The ice sculptures look particularly good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could we have the recipe for abc bread? please.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> well, i have many pages to catch up on, not gonna happen today, U folks have been real chatty. loved pics of flowers, new avitars, work in progress. birds. never a dull moment.
> i say here in arkansas, we are definitly into summer. its been in the 90's and t he humidity is off the charts. so welcome to the south. i can handle it but for the sticky humidity. yuk.
> last night no cooking went on, salads and chicken strips. don't know what we will have for tonight. i am wanting to get some mozz. cheese and slice some tomatoes, drizzle with evo, then lay cheese and cover with some garlic and basil leaves and bake, i love to fix this when our tomatoes come in. we have been having yellow sq. a lot with velveeta melted over it. yum. yesterday, i took a super large zucchini and cored out the seeds, cause it was way to big, and i grated it up and made zuc. bread. i am sending the cake home with boys, and put th e ones i did in the mini bundt pans in the freezer. i really don't care for it. now i love the bread/cake i make, called ABC bread, apples, bananas & carrots. i am sending the other huge zuc to bj's boss.
> i hope if its this hot when its time for the knit group gathering, that you can lay your hands on some big ol chicken house fans to sit around. oh you all are gonna have such fun....
> well, i am off to clean at church, just got through battling the snorkie so i could fold clothes, she loves to roll and snatch and grab your wash clothes. the little butt. :| ok, carry on, i will try to catch up tonight maybe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful sandy - you are up early - I hope it is not because of aches and pains from your fall.

sam



Sandy said:


> Here is the sun as it peaks over the mountain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm thinking of wrapping our yard in bubble wrap.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I think this calls for drastic measures, bubble wrap is not going to do it, I think we need to get you airbags.
> The fall sounds really scary and really painful, I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery. The knit-a-palooza will be good therapy for you, I hope.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful caren. it is to get to 85° today with the humidity off the charts - I actually have the a/c on for a change - the air felt really thick - hard to breathe easily.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful sunrise. Ours was blushing pink this morning just before 5am when I took this. Already up to 76F/ 24.4C and it isn't even noon yet. 09:39 am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to take time to breathe deep and just relax for a while. sending you lots of soothing patient energy for all you need to do. death does bring out the worst in some people - hope all goes well with you.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to reply to your first sock question post. Nearly all of my socks are knitted with 100% acrylic yarn. I find them very comfortable. I like using a #3 weight yarn and a size 2.75mm or 3mm needle. I knit socks from the cuff down and knit a heel flap on them. I don't find that my feet sweat more or less in them, nor do I find that my feet are wet. Hope this helps.
> 
> I have been very busy sorting out things with hubby's family and lawyers and stuff going on with Mom and Dad and my brother's sister in-law passing away over the weekend. hmmmm, trying to keep my head on straight through all this can be rather difficult. hahah, good thing I have a neck otherwise I would not know where to find my head! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful caren. it is to get to 85° today with the humidity off the charts - I actually have the a/c on for a change - the air felt really thick - hard to breathe easily.
> 
> sam


I tis 83F/ 28.3 C now, humidity is so bad even Seth doesn't want to go outdoors. The AC has been running none stop since I've been home. Have had to use my inhaler more in the past week than I have in a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you poledra - always use cruise going through little towns - on the way to the store there is a 45mph area - got a ticket there once - forgot to use cruise - don't forget anymore.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I agree with you, we don't use the cruise control in the hills or mountains, for sure. But I sure do put it on when going through little towns that have a low speed limit through them on the highway. A friend of mine got tickets 2 weekends in a row at the same spot in the same town, because she would slowly speed up ahead of time, I asked her why she didn't set her cruise control since she knew she had a habit of doing that, she said she had never thought of using it. lolol...I do, have saved myself many a dollar that would have gone to pay tickets otherwise. :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow - up to 110 pages already. Have trouble keeping up. A big hearty welcome to Grandma Di. Prayers coming for all who have requested them. Very hot and humid here as well.

Peggy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds good to me. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be afraid to sit in it - can imagine what the cats would do to it. quite lovely though - not very practical.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


I can totally relate to both of these pictures.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your daughter.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Once a mom, always a mom. My daughter's husband suddenly left in Oct. leaving her, a yr. old, and 1 mos. old. As a mom, you always want to ease the pain. I am happy to add someone to my prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got soaked getting the rubbish out-have had to change most of my clothes- have the heater on despite going out- in an effort to dry my hair, before I have to go out again. Snow on the Desert Road, to the south of us. No wonder I am cold!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we just had a quick rain - enough to wet everything. supposed to get more and rain all night into tomorrow's commute - hopefully the weatherman was correct when he said we were to have a cooler dryer weekend.

sam



Pup lover said:


> We have rain here again today, so more knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you hide your age well - i thought you were in your late 40's.

sam



kehinkle said:


> My DGC think I am older than dirt. Just turned 60 last month. Some days I feel like I am still in my 20s and other days like I am 100.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status. 
So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies. 
Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

martina said:


> According to google it is 808 miles from John O'Groats to Lands End which is N.E. to S.W. Scotland to England. I live in Devon so 9 hours south from here is France via the Ferry. . I had my son here this weekend to keep me company as it was the first anniversary of my husband's death. Good to have family around at these times. No luck with selling the house yet, but I think the lovely weather has encouraged people to the beach and countryside not house viewing. Best wishes to all.


Nine hours from me for me would be a little more than halfway to ME.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I hear you! my feet are usually cold too but if I have a pair of socks on they aren't. I first knit socks cuff down with a heel flap on dpns too, when I was ten. It is the most favorite way of knitting socks for me. Usually now I will knit them with 5 dpns, and since I have oodles of the same size dpn sets, I will do two at a time.
> I always had to look at the Kitchener toe instructions too every time I used that. So I will just use the round toe instructions and go from there and see what happens! I have a wool allergy and so I stay away from anything wool. I can use alpaca yarn though. Zoe


I have one pair of washable wool socks that I've worn and they don't bother me. But other woolen clothes make me itch to death. I don't really think it's an allergy but very uncomfortable.
After I finish knitting some things I promised to send to Shirley for flood victims, I'm going to have a "sock-a-palooza" of my own. Love making them. I think because I can use the small needles and thinner yarn. I get tired of worsted weight although it does make up quickly.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam can you put in a request for cooler dry weather for the knit-a-palooza??? LOL

Angora do sorry about your fall; sounds like you did a doozie there. And of course shortly after it posted there was an ad for a walk in jacuzzi.

Hugs to all those with skinned knees, bumps, bruises, headaches, etc. Perhaps we should look at our aches and pains as signals that we are still alive!!! LOL I sure know I'm not ready for the alternative yet; too much I still want to do!

All the pictures have been gorgeous; flowers & sunsets, socks & jumpers...such talent is amazing. And yes, thank you God for the flowers & sunsets. LOL

Hugs and prayers to everyone and for everyone.


thewren said:


> we just had a quick rain - enough to wet everything. supposed to get more and rain all night into tomorrow's commute - hopefully the weatherman was correct when he said we were to have a cooler dryer weekend.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Last night was the coolest it has been in a week. The heat is sort of bearable as long as it isn't humid.
> I do love sitting up watching the sunrise most mornings it is very peaceful. This morning I did a short video of the sky and morning sounds.


Humidity is a constant thing during the summer here in southeast VA. It's unusual to have a day with low humidity and it really spoils us but it doesn't last long.
I've always loved the very early mornings even though I can see very little sky through the really tall trees surrounding me but I love the quietness of it. And there's never a rush to do anything.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I guess I hesitate mainly because as I am reminded that something always seems to be happening in my family. Truly the good days far out weigh the bad though. Ben's disease is a life threatening situation, he has made his choices and I do respect though hate at the same time. My mom is 85 years old, has a deteriorating spine that causes her severe pain and weakness, she cannot sit or stand without extreme pain most days, now and again she will be able to walk the length of the hallway to the living area, she no longer tries to sit at the dinner table as she is unable to get past 2 bites without having to leave. As for me, my leg gives way, so I never know when that will happen, if I did I'd never fall.. LOL. My blood disease seems to be behaving at this time, I am following all doctors orders though it does make me put on weight.. grrrrr I am on a test medication, I don't know if I have the placebo or the real med, but my blood levels are staying in the low/normal range and that is wonderful!! I cannot exercise other than regular walking during this test, that along with the meds have really caused me some problems this summer!!!!! After the first of August I will be done with the trial so hopefully I can start loosing some of the pounds I have put on in the last 3 months :evil:
> Sisters yes, definitely sisters and brothers of mine in this group.. love each of you for your strengths and your weakness's would not change a hair on your heads other than maybe to make everyone well and out of pain! You all mean so very much to me my family that I love and adore. I speak each of your names at least twice a day, in the mornings before I rise from my bed and at night before I fall asleep.. often other times throughout the day if you come across my mind or have need of extra prayers.
> Have a good day/evening/morning.. bubble wrap/air pockets surround you along with Angel wings to protect and heal.


Dearest sister of my heart, I think you're one of the bravest people I know.
Hugs and many blessings....hope you soon have good news from Ben.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have every right to be angry with her. She has shown little compassion for you as Ben's mom. I KNOW you do not like drama; especially when it is not needed or true. I will still pray for Ben as I do all your family simply because they do deal with health issues frequently; which is something uncontrollable and not your fault. I will pray for your DIL in that she become more compassionate and truthful; like you said the boy the cries wolf will unfortunately learn the hard way if she doesn't change her ways. {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}} and if you want one in person I'll head your way!


Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> My DGC think I am older than dirt. Just turned 60 last month. Some days I feel like I am still in my 20s and other days like I am 100.


I have a few years on you...my baby sister was 60 last month, also. She's only 2 1/2 yrs older than my oldest son so definitely older than you!!! You can be another baby sister!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice knitting - don't know how to duplicate stitch - think i would knit in the black.

lovely work Kathy - hope you will post another picture when it is finished.

sam



gottastch said:


> Can't stand to have empty needles, soooooooo here is the next thing for dear niece's baby. It is called "Sheep Yoke Baby Cardigan." Put those words in your search engine and you will find it in the list that comes up. The sheep bodies are stitched into the sweater and I will go back with black to put in the faces/legs in duplicate stitch. It is going fast - hooray! I like this lady's style. In order to make a different size, use different size needles/yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got soaked getting the rubbish out-have had to change most of my clothes- have the heater on despite going out- in an effort to dry my hair, before I have to go out again. Snow on the Desert Road, to the south of us. No wonder I am cold!


Stay as warm as possible, we don't need you getting a cold or anything. Sending hugs to warm you up a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's my place at the table isn't it?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Can't remember who posted the no bake cheesecake but it is pretty good. Jamie and I made it in the hotel room in London. I used Tangerine zest in it with a bit of Disoronno was a hit. Last night I made one for the teens, another hit.
> Michael prepared lunch today. Watermelon water, burger and Tangerine cheesecake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget to breathe myfanwy - you have some extra time now.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My Bonus Bonds money has come through, so I can do the ID photo today for my application for NZ Citizenship. I am waiting on Bronwen posting me the certificate she has for the first Marriage- I have to have proof of both- and it must be the original document- copies no good. I am also going to have to prove over again that I have been here as long as I have- fortunately I found the box file with all that I collected for the last time I proved it. It is a chilly and very wet day. 57F and I have not put the heater on because I have to go out with the rubbish, and then down to the town centre for my blood sugar fasting level test- I want to check how my dietary restrictions are working, hopefully I am getting the diabetes under control. Fortunately as well I have money for the bus- because I do so much on my EFTPOS card- because then I have a record- I seldom have cash, and before 9 am, you need to pay. I am so glad I am not having to go in for the Jury Duty- I just did not need the extra hassle of that. It is so wet the dogs don't want to head out even when they are busting. The news will be on soon- so that will take my mind off the rumbling in my stomach! I bought two pumpkins yesterday, and plan on making a pumpkin soup- nice warming fare for winter- I think I will wear my gloves as well as my wooly hat. I better get out and do the rubbish- sometimes they are through right on 7 o'clock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Stay as warm as possible, we don't need you getting a cold or anything. Sending hugs to warm you up a bit.


Hugs for you too, Kaye! Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Makes one wonder if maybe she wasn't part of the problem between Ben and the stepdaughter and now she's old enough to sort out her moms inconsistancies? So glad that you have found out the truth of what was going on and can now rest easy knowing that Ben is alright and on his way home. I agree, I would not talk to her for a little while, at least not about anything important. 
Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny poledra - i relate to the bottom one. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't forget to breathe myfanwy - you have some extra time now.
> 
> sam


That's ok Sam, I am not panicking over much today- will sit back and listen to the news, until it is time to catch the bus. Am going to wear my little garden shoes there are so many puddles!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, my dear...you have my sympathy. My ex daughter-in-law did the same thing to me many years ago. Called me right after I went to bed with what seemed really bad news about my oldest son....found out it was all about nothing, really.
I cannot blame you for being upset. That would upset any mother. His health is bad enough without her making it seem worse. Then to be so (dare I say??) hateful as not to call you and let you know he was fine and at home. 
Love and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So just because I have never counted a calorie (not that I shouldn't have) can you give me a couple of examples of your starving day eating???


I find it easiest (for me) to not eat at all until about 7pm, so that I can have all my 500 calories between then and going to bed, as I can't sleep if I'm hungry. I drink plenty during the day (usually Diet Coke - don't really like water, don't drink tea and take sugar and milk in coffee so that adds calories!) and if I get too hungry I eat a tangerine as they're only 25 calories each. My evening meal is usually (ok, always, as I'm too lazy to think up anything else!  :roll: ) a sweet potato (103 cals) and about 12 king prawns (about 200 cals). That leaves me enough to have a packet of crisps (chips to you) at 133 calories and maybe another tangerine. There's a website www.myfitnesspal.com that's good for finding out the calories that are in things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she does not sound like a very nice person - good for you to tell her like it is.

sam

and by the by - there was no need to apologize to us - we always want to hear when prayers are needed so always keep us in the loop.



Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks - I'll dowload it to pattern library---hope I remember that I have it.



gottastch said:


> Rookie, it is called "Pepita" and is a free download on Ravelry.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - the week is to start out cooler - seventies - i'll ask for it to be that way for the weekend - but mother nature is being pretty fickle right now. if she knows we would like nice weather i'm afraid she will make it rain.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam can you put in a request for cooler dry weather for the knit-a-palooza??? LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks - I'll dowload it to pattern library---hope I remember that I have it.



gottastch said:


> Rookie, it is called "Pepita" and is a free download on Ravelry.com


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Was able to take a few pix of the socks I just finished. Hopefully you will be able to see the sts and needles.(Kathy wrote)
> Kathy, do you use the two different yarns so you can distinguish which you are working on better? How do you get your stripes to match. What needles are you using. I want to try this technique at least once. It will have to be really great as I love doing two at the same time using two twelve inch circulars. I use the Hiyga Hiya or the Chiagoos as they have go sharp point and glide easily.
> Any advice from you sock knitters much appreciated as I do love doing it even though I have not perfected it yet.


I'm on my 5 & 6 th pair of socks. Usually I use the same yarn but had frogged a shawl and wanted too see how it would work up so just cast on with the other. It is easier keeping the two separate but don't know if I will do it again. I feel internal pressure to get the matching ones done. I don't worry about getting the stripes to match, at least not at enjoys point. Maybe later. I ordered some solid color sock yarn from Knitpicks. I want to try the 9 and 12" circs. I am using Knitters Pride, #2, 16" circs, one metal one wood.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad he is ok, and I am so sorry she puts you through all that. It is hard to be a mom, isn't it. We worry and worry and just want the best for our children. Rest up from this and do something for yourself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have just started the Blackberries dishcloth. I have done the K1, YO, K1 in the next stitch, 2 different ways. I can't tell much difference, but I do want to know the correct way. 

1st: K1, Yo, then 2nd knit 1 through the front like normal

2nd: K1, YO, then knit 2nd K! through the back loop (regular way if you didn't have the YO)

So, which is correct for this pattern?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> So glad he is ok, and I am so sorry she puts you through all that. It is hard to be a mom, isn't it. We worry and worry and just want the best for our children. Rest up from this and do something for yourself.


I'm so glad that he's back home...wonder if she (
:thumbdown: :thumbdown: ) is taking good care of him. Hope he gets cleared for work because that will mean that he's back to good functioning again. Thankfully, the only person in my life that's like that is sister-in-law -- and she lives in FL so I don't deal with her. She's another Queen of Drama and Story Exaggeration (lies) and whatever else she can think up to keep the spotlight on her....You have my deepest sympathies for having to go through all of this.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it's about 800 miles, Sam from the north of the mainland to the south. However off the north coast of Scotland we have the Orkney and the Shetland Islands which are quite a distance from the mainland, and the Isle of Wight and the Channel Islands lie off the south coast of England.


I just read a book set in the outer Hebrides. I've been intending to look up whether there are inner Hebrides. It appears to me there are some islands that could be. I've always heard about Jewish high holidays and I asked someone if there are low holidays, and it turns out there are not.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's my place at the table isn't it?
> 
> sam


It sure could be.
Michael was so cute he stood there watching to make sure I posted the picture for him. He doesn't make food for me very often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> I just read a book set in the outer Hebrides. I've been intending to look up whether there are inner Hebrides. It appears to me there are some islands that could be. I've always heard about Jewish high holidays and I asked someone if there are low holidays, and it turns out there are not.


Rhum, Eigg, Muick, Canna, are a few that I am familiar with- but my spelling is almost certainly wonky- one of the problems being so far away now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to work out where to put it! And to work out who is where. For example in Australia I am on a different time zone to the other two regulars. And during summer we will all be on different time zones as Queensland doesn't have daylight saving. An dit tells us which day as well. Meant to be able to plan things as well- fort example when is 5.30 that Gwen was talking about? I do have another one that can work that out, but for seeing what time it is now this is defiantlly best. But is is meant to work out these types of things. Think I need to sign up- and fpr that I need to know my gmail address which I never use!


If I'm right (No guarantees there!) Sam's 5 hours behind me and you are 8 1/2hrs ahead of me, so ....... your 7am Sunday?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers sandy.
> 
> I do hope your knees aren't hurting too badly this morning - and that your body isn't aching from the fall. at least you didn't break anything. what are you doing in Leavenworth?
> 
> sam


We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> Once a mom, always a mom. My daughter's husband suddenly left in Oct. leaving her, a yr. old, and 1 mos. old. As a mom, you always want to ease the pain. I am happy to add someone to my prayers!


So sorry to hear that and I know it is hard on everyone, but she is fortunate to have you to support her. It is nice to have you at the tea party.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> you hide your age well - i thought you were in your late 40's.
> 
> sam


Come on, Sam! You know I have children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. But thank you for the compliment! I had a guy, 46 years old, hit on me a couple weeks ago. Made me feel good but had to tell him that he wasn't much older than my DD1.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne -- I feel so badly that she would be so unkind and treat you so badly. You don't deserve it. Don't feel embarrassed with us --we are your family and I am just Thankful that what she told you wasn't the truth and that he is doing so much better than she led you to believe. It sounds as if she has some real issues. It is so hard as it is just an added worry for you. I am glad you told her how you feel. Better to hear directly. 

Never apologize for talking to us. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have just started the Blackberries dishcloth. I have done the K1, YO, K1 in the next stitch, 2 different ways. I can't tell much difference, but I do want to know the correct way.
> 
> 1st: K1, Yo, then 2nd knit 1 through the front like normal
> 
> ...


I did both mine through the front, but I don't know that it would make much difference as they don't specify.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> 1.30 am in the UK ! a bit late for me, I will be sound asleep then I would think


Is it not just 10.30pm on Saturday for us, DollyClaire?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh Sandy, that looks like it stings but good. 
Take it easy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did both mine through the front, but I don't know that it would make much difference as they don't specify.


I thought that way was easier, so I shall continue on! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yay!! DH just called, he'll be home in a couple hours. Has to go back out tomorrow, but at least I get to have him home one night this week.  Happy Dance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think you are right as far as my time is concerned.

sam



KateB said:


> If I'm right (No guarantees there!) Sam's 5 hours behind me and you are 8 1/2hrs ahead of me, so ....... your 7am Sunday?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch - sending you double amounts of healing energy carol. what is the temperature in levenworth?

sam



Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I thought that way was easier, so I shall continue on! Thank you!


I agree, and I like the way it turned out, think I'm going to do several in slightly differnt shades of the same color so that they will match my kitchen after I paint it. I think, as a matter of fact that maybe I'll paint next week.  I'm really creeped out by alllllll the white on these walls, not bright white but not cream colored, just a icky white that reminds me of a hospital in decay. lol
Definitely need to do something about that. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought maybe you were a child bride..

sam



kehinkle said:


> Come on, Sam! You know I have children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. But thank you for the compliment! I had a guy, 46 years old, hit on me a couple weeks ago. Made me feel good but had to tell him that he wasn't much older than my DD1.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


That looks very painful. Healing thoughts and energy headed your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.

http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yay!! DH just called, he'll be home in a couple hours. Has to go back out tomorrow, but at least I get to have him home one night this week.  Happy Dance.


One night is better than no nights, enjoy your time. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


Love both of these! Thanks for sharing roflmao


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice knitting - don't know how to duplicate stitch - think i would knit in the black.
> 
> lovely work Kathy - hope you will post another picture when it is finished.
> 
> sam


It is just embroidery over the top of the knit stitches, following the way the stitches go...up through the bottom of the "V" and underneath the yarn at the top of the "V" and then back down through the bottom of the "V"  There are so few stitches that it doesn't seem practical to carry the black along the back for only 4 or so stitches for the head and feet...we will see how things look. I will post another photo when done. I had all the fun at the beginning of this sweater (knit from the top down, where all the colorwork is). Now I'm doing the boring part down to the bottom.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


How horrible she is! I wouldnt believe anything she says anymore either. Poor you and poor Ben does she do that to him? Lie to him about things??? Glad he is ok and home. You relax and destress, she needs a come to Jesus talk!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Tuesday afternoon and the rain is coming down. Still at home, no call yet. Probably a good thing as this storm is continuing. 

Not a child bride but just 16 days short of my 18th. Children were born in 1971, '75 & '79. 

Kaye, I was going to comment on something you posted but forgot what. I have been reading and knitting and don't retain much that way. Need to start note taking again.

Have the toe increases done for 5 & 6 and am thinking about trying out the blueberry dishcloth for something different. 

Marianne, don't apologize for your DIL. Had a husband that couldn't seem to tell the truth and a SIL that is Drama Queen of the family (also not very truthful.) Just glad that Ben is feeling better and is at home. 

Nanacaren, have you tried the flavored waters or the drops you can add to water? I drink water but it gets boring at times so add those. Saw on Dr. Oz that you can use carbonated water and add just a shot glass of juice to it as a healthy alternative to soda. I have basically given up sodas. Did have about three cans (cups) of gingerale and Baja Blast Mt. Dew last month. July 1st started the dket again, so no sodas. Sorry, didn't mean to make this so long or to upset you, if I have overstepped.

Great pix, everyone. Love the flowers, whales and nature pix. 

Have a great day.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


Oh ow!! Healing energy coming your way with more bubble wrap.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


That's a good one! This one is my favorite:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


Thanks this will come in very handy!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> That's a good one! This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Och, Sandy. You poor dear girl. That is one sore knee. I hope you can keep it comfortable and that it heals quickly. One's skinned knees don't heal as rapidly as in childhood. Just to let you all know that today has been lovely. Glorious sunshine and just enough breeze from the Irish Sea to keep us comfortable. I had friends for lunch and we had our nice, cool elderflower and iced sparkling water when sitting in the garden. One of my guests planed additional raspberry canes and gooseberry bushes for me. Let's hope they can tolerate the winter winds. We're having a family get-together on Friday and I'd better do the salads as I have good lettuce and scallions (spring/green onions). I'm just about to watch a re-run of the first series of 'Call the Midwife'. It is on a new Drama channel that was launched yesterday. So its TV, knitting and a cup of coffee for me.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, and I like the way it turned out, think I'm going to do several in slightly differnt shades of the same color so that they will match my kitchen after I paint it. I think, as a matter of fact that maybe I'll paint next week.  I'm really creeped out by alllllll the white on these walls, not bright white but not cream colored, just a icky white that reminds me of a hospital in decay. lol
> Definitely need to do something about that. lol


Love your description of the walls, color always makes me feel better. One house we moved into had all the same creepy white. I stood it for the first six months the out came the paint brushes and color charts. Had promised the DH I was done with all the painting projects from all the moves. So every room was painted. I really don't mind painting, wish I lived closer would come and help!
Just tried a new bread recipe, thought I had set the bread machine to bake it but didn't , so took it out and put it in the over and didn't bake it long enough. It was a cinnamon bread, will taste better when it is baked long enough.
The knee looks sore and it will get tight feeling as it heals.
Need to go cleanup the kitchen and do a few more things, would like to be sewing or crocheting right now.
Oh Kathy, is that darling baby sweater hard to knit?. Noticed you weren't using regular needles. I was taught using cable needles. It was the way the lady on the LYS taught her classes. 
Hope all are having a good day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Can't stand to have empty needles, soooooooo here is the next thing for dear niece's baby. It is called "Sheep Yoke Baby Cardigan." Put those words in your search engine and you will find it in the list that comes up. The sheep bodies are stitched into the sweater and I will go back with black to put in the faces/legs in duplicate stitch. It is going fast - hooray! I like this lady's style. In order to make a different size, use different size needles/yarn


Nice can't Waite to see when done.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh Kathy, is that darling baby sweater hard to knit?. Noticed you weren't using regular needles. I was taught using cable needles. It was the way the lady on the LYS taught her classes. 
Hope all are having a good day.[/quote]

I just am using circular needles because of the number of stitches...too many for straight needles (even the longer ones). It is more comfortable for my hands to not have the stitches crammed so tightly on the needles...plus with the Fair Isle work, there needs to be room to spread the stitches so the yarn carried across the back doesn't get too tight...IMHO


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the tube went up my nose and down - the nurse was very slick - she told me to drink - I barely got it to my lips before the tube was down and she was taping it down at my nose. It really didn't bother me - it was not being able to eat that drove me crazy - as I said before - do you know how much food is shown on television one way or another.
> I will have to admit to eating some candy but that went right up the tube so did nothing for the hunger pangs.
> 
> sam


I will wake up with the tube already in place.... I can handle the not eating if I can just have ice chips. The dry throat with oxygen forced down and the aftereffects of the anesthetic is what really drives me crazy.... Not that a little candy to suck on wouldn't improve my disposition....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


Oh, Sandy...that looks so painful!
Hope it heals quickly.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


 :lol: can't stop laughing, soooooooo funny and true. :lol: LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - I am so sorry - I was talking about a suction tube - when my digestive system quit working after by gallbladder op - not a breathing tube - I so agree - that would be so uncomfortable and scary.
> 
> sam


I am talking suction too.... I was just complaining of dry throat and a sore spot where they had taken the breathing tube OUT after surgery. Having one nostril occupied just makes my calming deep breaths a little harder to come by and that panics me..... not to mention not liking anything foreign in body.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think you and Gerry need to have a little come to jesus talk with them - you know - kind of an untimatum.
> 
> sam


Remember how that worked out for me last time???? Gerry doesn't dare talk to them for fear of what he *would* say... He is polite.... on the rare occasions we see them.... no sense in ruining relationship forever... but he really doesn't think either one is worth the powder to blow them up with right now........


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am talking suction too.... I was just complaining of dry throat and a sore spot where they had taken the breathing tube OUT after surgery. Having one nostril occupied just makes my calming deep breaths a little harder to come by and that panics me..... not to mention not liking anything foreign in body.....


I am hoping you can arrange to chat with your surgeon ahead of time and express all your concerrns. I'm sure there is more than one way to do something and if you are more relaxed, you will heal faster too. Sometimes you can even do this via e-mail...just a thought  Wouldn't hurt to check and see


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, and I like the way it turned out, think I'm going to do several in slightly differnt shades of the same color so that they will match my kitchen after I paint it. I think, as a matter of fact that maybe I'll paint next week.  I'm really creeped out by alllllll the white on these walls, not bright white but not cream colored, just a icky white that reminds me of a hospital in decay. lol
> Definitely need to do something about that. lol


When I had my house painted, I did my kitchen in red! Everyone was skeptical, but after it was finished, they all liked it. I love it! I feel cheerful every time I'm in there.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh for goodness sakes........... we have just got to be more careful ladies.......... so sorry you are hurting and I hope you feel better soon sweetie! luv-AZ


Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Another answered prayer, Sis. People like the drama card, why :? Who knows 
But don't let them take up space in your head, unless they pay rent. You told her right, now stick to it. Love you Girl, BIG HUG


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this cute pic for all our bunny lovers out there. I love them, just am deathly allergic to them.


Sooooooo cute. I think we have one living in the front yard... They seem to run rampant at my daughter's and are so much fun to watch...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been on. Knitting like mad and busy with unexpected company. My son's roommate from school (graduated long ago) stopped by to see us so we had dinner one night and closed out the restaurant and then he came over the next day. I fell getting out of the jaccuzzi and really did a number on myself. Bruised from the bottom of my foot up to the groin. More of a half of my body sent down the outside of the jacuzzi scraping hard on the stairs as it went down and the other half was split inside.  :roll: Every time I say I'm doing great I do something. Taking care of myself so I can come to the Knitapalooza. Has been a week since the fall and boy, I am still sore, swollen, and black and blue, but nothing like when it happened. Hope you are all well. Rookie Retiree Pm'd me so I thought I'd drop in and say hello. Now to try and get some sleep.


I was wondering about you and was going to ask today, figuring I missed something... So sorry you took such a spill. That sounds like a doosey.... OUCH... Hope you are doing better and don't miss the big get together... Knitting like crazy sounds good, good company sounds good.... falling,,, not so much.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


WOW hurts bad , my my. Take care.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne -- I feel so badly that she would be so unkind and treat you so badly. You don't deserve it. Don't feel embarrassed with us --we are your family and I am just Thankful that what she told you wasn't the truth and that he is doing so much better than she led you to believe. It sounds as if she has some real issues. It is so hard as it is just an added worry for you. I am glad you told her how you feel. Better to hear directly.
> 
> Never apologize for talking to us. Shirley


Awesome.  picture


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness.......... does she live close to you??? I suppose she is better off - a man that would do that certainly isn't a keeper is he?? luv-AZ


GrandmaDi said:


> Once a mom, always a mom. My daughter's husband suddenly left in Oct. leaving her, a yr. old, and 1 mos. old. As a mom, you always want to ease the pain. I am happy to add someone to my prayers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, everybody, stop falling and start healing! :shock: Yikes.

Today has been quiet--dragged the old couch down to the curb and the lovely garbage collectors took it away. The small sweater is coming along well now, as I've reached about the halfway point, the sleeves are worked off and I am now just on the body portion. It's a little bigger than I'd thought it would be, but if it fits GS, all the better (it's deep purple, and DD will not object--the boy likes purple!). I'll see how it measures out in the end, but it's looking like a 3T maybe at this point. I'm using worsted and a size 9 US needle for this first one and will rework it with smaller yarn and needles as well. And on that note, I'm going back to work on it--hope to finish it in a couple of days.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Truly lovely.


Yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hey, good to see you back on the TP! Are you winning the battle of the nurses? Thinking of you. I will PM.


Finally have one who will see me (and saw me in hospital and remembers me..... wish I could say the same... as I told you my memory was wiped out.) I am waiting until after this Thurs. when the wound Dr. should release me and we will only have one thing to deal with. Doing better now that we know I need convex and am having reversal on the 6th so I can put up with just about anything till then.....

Can't wait to se a picture of the new pup.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I remember ironing my hair.. my dad came in and asked if I had lost my mind.. ROFL.. it looked great for about 15 minutes then went out the door on my way to school.. and poof, the curls and waves were right back.. ROFL.. never bothered with that again.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


And I remember ironing my friends hair for her, at her request. This was I the 1960s. We also used a horrible hair spray which had a certain smell, can't remember the name, but it came from Woolworths (the UK version). It was sticky and made your ends split. I didn't dare do mine as my parents were quite strict and would not have approved.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Darowil, if you only knew.. but that is why I am hesitant to request prayers.. but when one has a child even though he is almost 38 years old, he is still my baby, he could walk away from this time with warnings to stay out of the sun/heat.. drink even more water than he already does.. if the kidneys do not start functioning on their own it will mean dialysis, Ben will not start dialysis he has it with his doctors that he is never to be hooked up to that. I begged him to reconsider this choice, but after listening to him, seeing his eyes when he talked about the life he would have to live.. I understood, I accepted his decision, it is hard and every time he is admitted to the hospital, that discussion is in my brain and I wonder if this is the time he will refuse and I wonder how long he can live, how much pain he will endure if the kidneys stop working completely. My prayer this morning is that I get a phone call and he was able to "go" on his own.. we do laugh a lot that his "taking a leak" is a major accomplishment :lol: But this morning I'm waiting to hear those words!


When my dad was in ICU for 3 weeks, he woke up needing dialysis. We looked and looked for a rehab place that had that capability and found one. It was about a 3-4 hour ambulance drive . When he arrived, he never need dialysis again..... Just saying this to let you know that dialysis does not *always* mean a life sentence..... Would he be a candidate for a kidney transplant????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Love your description of the walls, color always makes me feel better. One house we moved into had all the same creepy white. I stood it for the first six months the out came the paint brushes and color charts. Had promised the DH I was done with all the painting projects from all the moves. So every room was painted. I really don't mind painting, wish I lived closer would come and help!
> Just tried a new bread recipe, thought I had set the bread machine to bake it but didn't , so took it out and put it in the over and didn't bake it long enough. It was a cinnamon bread, will taste better when it is baked long enough.
> The knee looks sore and it will get tight feeling as it heals.
> Need to go cleanup the kitchen and do a few more things, would like to be sewing or crocheting right now.
> ...


I wish you were also, I need to do every room. DH said he doesn't care what I paint or what color as long as he doesn't have to help, that leaves me with the door wide open. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: Told him to watch out, no telling what I'll come up with. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Was it AquaNet? White Rain? Adorn?



TNS said:


> And I remember ironing my friends hair for her, at her request. This was I the 1960s. We also used a horrible hair spray which had a certain smell, can't remember the name, but it came from Woolworths (the UK version). It was sticky and made your ends split. I didn't dare do mine as my parents were quite strict and would not have approved.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish you were also, I need to do every room. DH said he doesn't care what I paint or what color as long as he doesn't have to help, that leaves me with the door wide open. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: Told him to watch out, no telling what I'll come up with. lol


Have fun, the sky is the limit remember!! My husband said the same thing. He did help alittle. I have fallen off so many ladders he gets alittle nervous when he sees me up on one and I am not fond of them either. 
Did one red wall in my dining room, it turned out really nice and the realtors even liked it when we went to sell the home. I wasn't going to paint it white again!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have been very busy sorting out things with hubby's family and lawyers and stuff going on with Mom and Dad and my brother's sister in-law passing away over the weekend. hmmmm, trying to keep my head on straight through all this can be rather difficult. hahah, good thing I have a neck otherwise I would not know where to find my head! Zoe


Sounds like a lot of drama and upheaval in your life right now... I know you will cope with it all... but don't forget to take a few moments for yourself each day.... It is acalled self-preservation.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a lot of drama and upheaval in your life right now... I know you will cope with it all... but don't forget to take a few moments for yourself each day.... It is acalled self-preservation.


Perfectly said! Take sometime for yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I had my house painted, I did my kitchen in red! Everyone was skeptical, but after it was finished, they all liked it. I love it! I feel cheerful every time I'm in there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just off the phone with DIL, they did an ultrasound on the kidneys this morning, plus lab work of course. Dr's are waiting for the results before coming in. He was able to "go" during the night after 2 bags of IV fluids, but the cramping and spasms have not let up. I really don't know what normal is for kidney functions but last night they were at 20, I haven't been able to locate any scale on the internet to compare it with. But that seems to be the main concern.
> I had plans to be out and about today, but have canceled my going along, our other close friend and "Sister" is off today and we try to do a walk or have river time at least once a month. She and C are going on, they offered to stay here with me, but I truly trust and believe that he will be okay once again. Just not good company today.. will sit and knit and offer prayers for all my bubble wrap friends and of course those that are sending the bubble wrap for us, LOL.
> Daralene, girlfriend, when you do something you do it right, truly a sister of mine! Please rest and heal quickly, do so want to give you hugs in real time soon!! Keeping you in my prayers dear one :thumbup:
> Good news, our local Walmart has restocked their bubble wrap, huge boxes are in stock so new supply to send around the globe!! :lol: :roll: Just hoping that no one else will need it anytime soon!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I wish I could tell you. I do know that we are born functioning at about 110% and then start losing some function around 12.. The chart that is in the Dr.'s office shows what the numbers should be according to your age... DH is 7o years old and his numbers are a little low but are over 50... so 20 is very low.... especially at his age.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just off the phone with DIL, they did an ultrasound on the kidneys this morning, plus lab work of course. Dr's are waiting for the results before coming in. He was able to "go" during the night after 2 bags of IV fluids, but the cramping and spasms have not let up. I really don't know what normal is for kidney functions but last night they were at 20, I haven't been able to locate any scale on the internet to compare it with. But that seems to be the main concern.
> I had plans to be out and about today, but have canceled my going along, our other close friend and "Sister" is off today and we try to do a walk or have river time at least once a month. She and C are going on, they offered to stay here with me, but I truly trust and believe that he will be okay once again. Just not good company today.. will sit and knit and offer prayers for all my bubble wrap friends and of course those that are sending the bubble wrap for us, LOL.
> Daralene, girlfriend, when you do something you do it right, truly a sister of mine! Please rest and heal quickly, do so want to give you hugs in real time soon!! Keeping you in my prayers dear one :thumbup:
> Good news, our local Walmart has restocked their bubble wrap, huge boxes are in stock so new supply to send around the globe!! :lol: :roll: Just hoping that no one else will need it anytime soon!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I wish I could tell you. I do know that we are born functioning at about 110% and then start losing some function around 12.. The chart that is in the Dr.'s office shows what the numbers should be according to your age... DH is 7o years old and his numbers are a little low but are over 50... so 20 is very low.... especially at his age.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a lot of drama and upheaval in your life right now... I know you will cope with it all... but don't forget to take a few moments for yourself each day.... It is called self-preservation.


Thanks Jynx, I am trying but sometimes things get in the way! Guess I need to find a book to read and get lost in its pages! Any knitting would just get frogged! Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, thought this was so cute for those of us who are overheating. lolol


That is adorable and sort of how I feel.........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm having a hard time staying caught up also! I'm wishing you a lot of positive healing. I know this has been hard on you. Hopefully, a full recovery is in the near future.


We need to split the pages and catch each other up by phone...... :lol: :lol: Thanks or the positive healing. I'll need a real big extra dose come Aug. 6 when I have the reversal surgery......

Are you having a nice relaxing summer off? we've lucked out a little but the forecast for tomorrow is really hot.... We didn't make it to the show today so that is the plan for tomorrow.... Lots of AC....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Och, Sandy. You poor dear girl. That is one sore knee. I hope you can keep it comfortable and that it heals quickly. One's skinned knees don't heal as rapidly as in childhood. Just to let you all know that today has been lovely. Glorious sunshine and just enough breeze from the Irish Sea to keep us comfortable. I had friends for lunch and we had our nice, cool elderflower and iced sparkling water when sitting in the garden. One of my guests planed additional raspberry canes and gooseberry bushes for me. Let's hope they can tolerate the winter winds. We're having a family get-together on Friday and I'd better do the salads as I have good lettuce and scallions (spring/green onions). I'm just about to watch a re-run of the first series of 'Call the Midwife'. It is on a new Drama channel that was launched yesterday. So its TV, knitting and a cup of coffee for me.


Im not sure what season we are on but I find it an enjoyable show.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL LOL!!! Poor guy!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, thought this was so cute for those of us who are overheating. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Have fun, the sky is the limit remember!! My husband said the same thing. He did help alittle. I have fallen off so many ladders he gets alittle nervous when he sees me up on one and I am not fond of them either.
> Did one red wall in my dining room, it turned out really nice and the realtors even liked it when we went to sell the home. I wasn't going to paint it white again!!


I thought about doing a red wall in my dining room, but since it's such a small dark room with no windows (more of widening of the halway as you go from living room to kitchen) that I think I'm going to go with a bright cantelope color. But that's always open to change. lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> they weren't in a cage outside? how did you keep them from hopping away?
> 
> sam


They have an outside hutch which then has a rabbit run attached which is just like a rectangle cage. I use a small carrier cage and put it over one of the doors that opens in the cage and usually Sprite the male hops into the carrier cage right away. I then take him into the house and pop him back in the indoor hutch which I have in the small hall/porch at the front door. Trying to get Buttons is quite difficult on my own as she just goes to the opposite end of the cage from where I am. This evening my friend was here and she ended up going inside the cage through one of the doors to catch her. It was funny to watch her as when she got down on the ground and was halfway in her Jack Russell Maisie climbed onto her back and was trying to get in as well. Lol all of this is happening in my front garden which is next to the main road going through the village and needless to say there is always someone going by. I am sure they think I am a bit of a nutcase. I have Toby the cat coming to stay for a week this Thursday and then the next day I have another cat called Pip coming for a week. I have not met Pip before, I do hope she does not mind another cat being here. I wonder what they will think of the rabbits? Lol
Both cats will be house cats while with me as I do not want the worry of them going out with my house being so close to the main road.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


LOVE IT! I have a love seat that has moved into the master bedroom but needs to be a different color when I paint that room. This would be wonderful...... I'm just not talented enough to do it without a pattern.....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Having a hard time catching up with such a talkative group. Praying for Ben and others in need of prayer. 
Designer...beautiful work once again.

Got word today that not only is our boss asking for us to work all of this weekend, but are thinking of demanding next weekend as well. I am giving up all of this weekend so that I can negotiate getting off next weekend for Knit a Palooza. I am signed up to work 30+ hours of OT for this weekend. 
Take care!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Insurance guy will be here on Saturday morning so we can get started on the new roof. Have decided to go with the Forest Green tiles, think that will wake up the neighborhood. lol


Sounds great. Our house is beige brick with wood parts painted yellow gold with dark green trim (Tudor style) with an orange door. I wanted the new roof to be green, but got outvoted.... Still wish we had done the green.... make sure we see a picture.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is it not just 10.30pm on Saturday for us, DollyClaire?


I must have misunderstood the web site that I looked up, it was the one someone posted earlier. Afraid when it comes to time changes I am rubbish at them. Not the first time I have phoned my friend when she was in NZ at the wrong time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Can't stand to have empty needles, soooooooo here is the next thing for dear niece's baby. It is called "Sheep Yoke Baby Cardigan." Put those words in your search engine and you will find it in the list that comes up. The sheep bodies are stitched into the sweater and I will go back with black to put in the faces/legs in duplicate stitch. It is going fast - hooray! I like this lady's style. In order to make a different size, use different size needles/yarn


Oh,,, I collect sheep and that is just so cute. I must go look for it. love the idea of bigger yarn and needles to change sizes...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch Sandy!!! That is some major road rash there....sending healing energy right away to you along with bubble wrap. The knee is bad enough but toes too...bet wearing shoes is not comfortable right now.


Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Kathy a younger man may be an interesting offer.....LOLOL. 


kehinkle said:


> Come on, Sam! You know I have children, grandchildren and great grandchildren. But thank you for the compliment! I had a guy, 46 years old, hit on me a couple weeks ago. Made me feel good but had to tell him that he wasn't much older than my DD1.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Kathy a younger man may be an interesting offer.....LOLOL.


Hey guys do it all the time, why not us women? A younger man might appreciate you the way you deserve!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dining room is fairly large and I have it painted barn red and a sprinkling of gold stars randomly scattered about. I really like it as does DH. I love color...no more white/beige walls for me.



Poledra65 said:


> I thought about doing a red wall in my dining room, but since it's such a small dark room with no windows (more of widening of the halway as you go from living room to kitchen) that I think I'm going to go with a bright cantelope color. But that's always open to change. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh NO! You must come to the knit-a-palooza. I'll write you an excuse like a "parent" for you to give your boss. LOL Will telling him you already have reservations help?



pacer said:


> Having a hard time catching up with such a talkative group. Praying for Ben and others in need of prayer.
> Designer...beautiful work once again.
> 
> Got word today that not only is our boss asking for us to work all of this weekend, but are thinking of demanding next weekend as well. I am giving up all of this weekend so that I can negotiate getting off next weekend for Knit a Palooza. I am signed up to work 30+ hours of OT for this weekend.
> Take care!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dining room is fairly large and I have it painted barn red and a sprinkling of gold stars randomly scattered about. I really like it as does DH. I love color...no more white/beige walls for me.


Love the idea of the gold stars, that is cool. Did you spray paint it ?? Ha,,Ha.
Red is such a warm color and living where it can get so cold in the Midwest color is nice. Have red material on my dining room chairs and other red chairs in the LR.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds great. Our house is beige brick with wood parts painted yellow gold with dark green trim (Tudor style) with an orange door. I wanted the new roof to be green, but got outvoted.... Still wish we had done the green.... make sure we see a picture.


You can share mine. I will be sure to post a couple. DH said he didn't care what color again, as long as he didn't have to do the work. lolol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam do you have a hill anywhere around your place? Here is an activity for the knit-a-palooza! 



Oh, and you are in charge of the duct tape! 
For this one, Gary has got the riding mower under control! And I would think one of your grands has a helmet the gals can borrow!




 Zoe


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been working on Nana Carens Pond painting. Waiting for it to dry some. Need to put a misty wash over the water and background and maybe on the canoe. Want to finish before you go to Sams.

Tried skype with ggrnchildren in Massachusetts...I could see them but they didnt see me. Will work on this so I can see the gang having fun at Sams.



NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful sunrise. Ours was blushing pink this morning just before 5am when I took this. Already up to 76F/ 24.4C and it isn't even noon yet. 09:39 am.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I have been working on Nana Carens Pond painting. Waiting for it to dry some. Need to put a misty wash over the water and background and maybe on the canoe. Want to finish before you go to Sams.
> 
> Tried skype with ggrnchildren in Massachusetts...I could see them but they didnt see me. Will work on this so I can see the gang having fun at Sams.


You have to put your Skype so that the video streams from your web cam to them. I often make the mistake of only doing the phone tab on the Skype controls, you have to activate the video cam button. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That may work....also putting a book on tape with ear buds and close your eyes to concentrate on the reading...depending on who is narrating the story, you can get swept away.



5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Jynx, I am trying but sometimes things get in the way! Guess I need to find a book to read and get lost in its pages! Any knitting would just get frogged! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That may work....also putting a book on tape with ear buds and close your eyes to concentrate on the reading...depending on who is narrating the story, you can get swept away.


hahaha, or I can go to my bedroom and put on one of my Andrea Bocelli cds! he always does it for me and whisks me away to foreign lands! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll second that!!!



5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, or I can go to my bedroom and put on one of my Andrea Bocelli cds! he always does it for me and whisks me away to foreign lands! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll second that!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, or I can go to my bedroom and put on one of my Andrea Bocelli cds! he always does it for me and whisks me away to foreign lands! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Patches, this one is a favorite of mine! Zoe


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dining room is fairly large and I have it painted barn red and a sprinkling of gold stars randomly scattered about. I really like it as does DH. I love color...no more white/beige walls for me.


The red color with stars sounds wonderful (so does the red kitchen).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh NO! You must come to the knit-a-palooza. I'll write you an excuse like a "parent" for you to give your boss. LOL Will telling him you already have reservations help?


I plan on being there. I always volunteer for overtime when it is posted. I do so because when I really want to do something special, it gives me a solid argument for why I should get off. I have signed up for all the hours I can for this weekend. I am so looking forward to meeting such a wonderful group of people and being able to talk knitting and people will know the difference between knitting and crocheting. I have started to gather together things for the trip as well.

Marianne..glad to hear that Ben is doing okay. He still needed our prayers so don't feel guilty for asking for it.

Love the whale watching photos as well as all the flower pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I plan on being there. I always volunteer for overtime when it is posted. I do so because when I really want to do something special, it gives me a solid argument for why I should get off. I have signed up for all the hours I can for this weekend. I am so looking forward to meeting such a wonderful group of people and being able to talk knitting and people will know the difference between knitting and crocheting. I have started to gather together things for the trip as well.
> 
> Marianne..glad to hear that Ben is doing okay. He still needed our prayers so don't feel guilty for asking for it.
> 
> Love the whale watching photos as well as all the flower pictures.


I am so glad you like those photos!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 5 July 13
> 
> Keep in mind that we are going into a new section today  do not panic  as long as you have this a watched topic you can always find it in watched topics. We will be in - Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities.
> 
> sam


Sam....I don't understand this. What do you mean "a watched topic"? How does one "sign up" for that? 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Kathy a younger man may be an interesting offer.....LOLOL.


 :shock: I have one of those and I can highly recommend it. lololol As long as he's a hard worker and mature, mine is, he's also much better with money and a budget than I. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hey guys do it all the time, why not us women? A younger man might appreciate you the way you deserve!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dining room is fairly large and I have it painted barn red and a sprinkling of gold stars randomly scattered about. I really like it as does DH. I love color...no more white/beige walls for me.


Ooh, I'd love to see a picture of that, the gold stars sound rather interesting. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam do you have a hill anywhere around your place? Here is an activity for the knit-a-palooza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DH said he's in for the hill rolling with bubble wrap. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would mention that to your surgeon. certainly ice chips could be given steadily.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I will wake up with the tube already in place.... I can handle the not eating if I can just have ice chips. The dry throat with oxygen forced down and the aftereffects of the anesthetic is what really drives me crazy.... Not that a little candy to suck on wouldn't improve my disposition....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Nanacaren, have you tried the flavored waters or the drops you can add to water? I drink water but it gets boring at times so add those. Saw on Dr. Oz that you can use carbonated water and add just a shot glass of juice to it as a healthy alternative to soda. I have basically given up sodas. Did have about three cans (cups) of gingerale and Baja Blast Mt. Dew last month. July 1st started the dket again, so no sodas. Sorry, didn't mean to make this so long or to upset you, if I have overstepped.
> 
> Great pix, everyone. Love the flowers, whales and nature pix.
> 
> ...


Haven't over stepped at all. I prefer plain water as I have problems with all the artificial sweeteners. Usually if I want flavored water I put a piece of the fruit in my water bottle or some mint/basil leaves in it. When I want lemonade I blend a whole lemon peel and all up add water and sip away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Nanacaren, have you tried the flavored waters or the drops you can add to water? I drink water but it gets boring at times so add those. Saw on Dr. Oz that you can use carbonated water and add just a shot glass of juice to it as a healthy alternative to soda. I have basically given up sodas. Did have about three cans (cups) of gingerale and Baja Blast Mt. Dew last month. July 1st started the dket again, so no sodas. Sorry, didn't mean to make this so long or to upset you, if I have overstepped.
> 
> Great pix, everyone. Love the flowers, whales and nature pix.
> 
> ...


Haven't over stepped at all. I prefer plain water as I have problems with all the artificial sweeteners. Usually if I want flavored water I put a piece of the fruit in my water bottle or some mint/basil leaves in it. When I want lemonade I blend a whole lemon peel and all up add water and sip away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i absolutely understand the panic that comes from not being able to calm ones breathing. it really takes a concentration that obliterates everything around me - my mind is so focused on my breathing that nothing else matters. i have to keep reminding myself - in through the nose and out through pursed lips. it's very scary.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I am talking suction too.... I was just complaining of dry throat and a sore spot where they had taken the breathing tube OUT after surgery. Having one nostril occupied just makes my calming deep breaths a little harder to come by and that panics me..... not to mention not liking anything foreign in body.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i tend to agree with Gerry - it doesn't sound like there is much of a relationship now so i wouldn't worry about it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Remember how that worked out for me last time???? Gerry doesn't dare talk to them for fear of what he *would* say... He is polite.... on the rare occasions we see them.... no sense in ruining relationship forever... but he really doesn't think either one is worth the powder to blow them up with right now........


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Haven't over stepped at all. I prefer plain water as I have problems with all the artificial sweeteners. Usually if I want flavored water I put a piece of the fruit in my water bottle or some mint/basil leaves in it. When I want lemonade I blend a whole lemon peel and all up add water and sip away.


I have a really cool infuser travel type cup that has a place to put your fruit so that it infuses into the water, I love it, I have 2 and use the all the time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will the pattern be available at some point?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Okay, everybody, stop falling and start healing! :shock: Yikes.
> 
> Today has been quiet--dragged the old couch down to the curb and the lovely garbage collectors took it away. The small sweater is coming along well now, as I've reached about the halfway point, the sleeves are worked off and I am now just on the body portion. It's a little bigger than I'd thought it would be, but if it fits GS, all the better (it's deep purple, and DD will not object--the boy likes purple!). I'll see how it measures out in the end, but it's looking like a 3T maybe at this point. I'm using worsted and a size 9 US needle for this first one and will rework it with smaller yarn and needles as well. And on that note, I'm going back to work on it--hope to finish it in a couple of days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.

sam

also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........



RookieRetiree said:


> Was it AquaNet? White Rain? Adorn?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Patches, this one is a favorite of mine! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - could you teach Gerry how to post so he could keep up updated on you while you are in hospital? so we don't worry so much.

sam

healing energy still coming your way - getting it built up so you heal really fast.



Dreamweaver said:


> We need to split the pages and catch each other up by phone...... :lol: :lol: Thanks or the positive healing. I'll need a real big extra dose come Aug. 6 when I have the reversal surgery......
> 
> Are you having a nice relaxing summer off? we've lucked out a little but the forecast for tomorrow is really hot.... We didn't make it to the show today so that is the plan for tomorrow.... Lots of AC....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> DH said he's in for the hill rolling with bubble wrap. lolol


Lol lol :lol: cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like there is always something happening at your house - as long as it doesn't require bubblewrap it is fine. lol

sam



dollyclaire said:


> They have an outside hutch which then has a rabbit run attached which is just like a rectangle cage. I use a small carrier cage and put it over one of the doors that opens in the cage and usually Sprite the male hops into the carrier cage right away. I then take him into the house and pop him back in the indoor hutch which I have in the small hall/porch at the front door. Trying to get Buttons is quite difficult on my own as she just goes to the opposite end of the cage from where I am. This evening my friend was here and she ended up going inside the cage through one of the doors to catch her. It was funny to watch her as when she got down on the ground and was halfway in her Jack Russell Maisie climbed onto her back and was trying to get in as well. Lol all of this is happening in my front garden which is next to the main road going through the village and needless to say there is always someone going by. I am sure they think I am a bit of a nutcase. I have Toby the cat coming to stay for a week this Thursday and then the next day I have another cat called Pip coming for a week. I have not met Pip before, I do hope she does not mind another cat being here. I wonder what they will think of the rabbits? Lol
> Both cats will be house cats while with me as I do not want the worry of them going out with my house being so close to the main road.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH said he's in for the hill rolling with bubble wrap. lolol


lol, he can be in charge of getting all the ladies in line! ahhahaa, Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds good to me. lolol


Sure have a few people that I would like to stick tongue out at...... Loved that cereal.... Never thought I would *sound* like it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.
> 
> sam
> 
> also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........


LOL LOL LOL :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> lol, he can be in charge of getting all the ladies in line! ahhahaa, Zoe


LOL!! As long as he gets a turn, well, probably several. lol
:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yes!!!!!! Mind is Ave Maria,







This one sends shivers all over me! It really is majestic!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! As long as he gets a turn, well, probably several. lol
> :lol:


Welllllll.........................ok then, :lol: :thumbup: And the ladies can laugh! and if he gets stuck, I am sure that there will be more than one pair of hands to help him roooolllll over! ahahah, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what boss - what work - demands that kind of a schedule?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh NO! You must come to the knit-a-palooza. I'll write you an excuse like a "parent" for you to give your boss. LOL Will telling him you already have reservations help?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Welllllll.........................ok then, :lol: :thumbup: And the ladies can laugh! and if he gets stuck, I am sure that there will be more than one pair of hands to help him roooolllll over! ahahah, Zoe


LOLOLOL!! I should have gotten a photo of the expression on his face when I told him that. lololol Kinda like, ummm, what would I have gotten myself into? lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> will the pattern be available at some point?
> 
> sam


Yup. I am knitting one in the largest size for GS, then one in a middle size for GD#1 and one smaller for GD#2. I wanted a pattern that works for both, and these will be my test knits for the pattern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is just HORRIBLE!!!!!!! I would expect just the opposite behavior from her... trying to minimize so as to soften the blow of bad news.... I am so glad you had words with her and I* HOPE* you will tell Ben the same thing..... That you only want to hear from him or his Dr. so as to have the REAL story.... I know some people just tend to be drama queens,,,,, but..... I am so sorry she put you through all that. I would be fuming..... and walking around the DR table to get rid of some of that pent up frustration and anger.....

The good news.... Ben is OK and that is such a relief.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!! I should have gotten a photo of the expression on his face when I told him that. lololol Kinda like, ummm, what would I have gotten myself into? lolol


 :lol: :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna you look lovely in your new avatar!

So good to see you Jinx! We have missed you so much.

Puplover. So good that your last treatment is behind you. XO

Sandi. Glad to see some containment in the fire.

Marianne. So many prayers for your dear Ben.

Gwen. Your plans for Knitapoollza are so exciting! Wish we all could be there. We need lots of pictures!

Julie your pictures of Rufus and Ringo are just precious.

Sam are you ready for the KTP ! You are going to have a fabulous group.so nice of you to open your home and your yard!

Nana Caren. Welcome back to the states! Did Jamie have the time of her life? Is she going to Ohio?

Ohio Kathy what great locations have you been to this week? Safe travels

Puplover love your picture of you and DH. SUCH A GREAT LOOKING COUPLE!,

I've only skimmed the posts this week. I'm going back to page one and begin. 


I've missed you all and everything going on in your lives. But I should be caught up before I go to bed tonight. 

XO

Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we do have a nice hill just north of us - the kids go sled riding up there in the winter. any takers?

sam

someone has to have a screw loose.



5mmdpns said:


> Sam do you have a hill anywhere around your place? Here is an activity for the knit-a-palooza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I have been working on Nana Carens Pond painting. Waiting for it to dry some. Need to put a misty wash over the water and background and maybe on the canoe. Want to finish before you go to Sams.
> 
> Tried skype with ggrnchildren in Massachusetts...I could see them but they didnt see me. Will work on this so I can see the gang having fun at Sams.


I can hardly wait to see the painting when it is finished. 😀

I chat with the grands a lot with FaceTime. Sometimes all I see is the ceili g with the girls, if they are in thier Jammie's.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tluhNSgL0
> 
> This one sends shivers all over me! It really is majestic!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


Should have done this on the little dress I started today. Good tip. I've done the extra stitch in the past but haven't used the tail yarn.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have a really cool infuser travel type cup that has a place to put your fruit so that it infuses into the water, I love it, I have 2 and use the all the time.


I will have to look for one of those. Chrissy and Jamie would love them as well. Thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tluhNSgL0
> 
> This one sends shivers all over me! It really is majestic!
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.
> 
> sam
> 
> also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........


That is the Auqa Net I remember oh so well.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we do have a nice hill just north of us - the kids go sled riding up there in the winter. any takers?
> 
> sam
> 
> someone has to have a screw loose.


Perhaps the screw came off the riding mower??? hahha, Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> \Nanacaren, have you tried the flavored waters or the drops you can add to water? I drink water but it gets boring at times so add those. Saw on Dr. Oz that you can use carbonated water and add just a shot glass of juice to it as a healthy alternative to soda. I have basically given up sodas. Did have about three cans (cups) of gingerale and Baja Blast Mt. Dew last month. July 1st started the dket again, so no sodas. Sorry, didn't mean to make this so long or to upset you, if I have overstepped
> Ohio Kathy


When I was going through chemo and had to drink a lot.... I became a big fan o the drops.... I have always liked a glass of water when eating out.... but don't like to drink it during the day... I did also try lime or lemon slices but needed more variety. As to the sparkling water and juice..... a good idea but the carbonation leaches calcium from bones. I can't totally give up by Diet DP... but do pour it from glass to glass to get rid o the carbonation now.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> TThis evening my friend was here and she ended up going inside the cage through one of the doors to catch her. It was funny to watch her as when she got down on the ground and was halfway in her Jack Russell Maisie climbed onto her back and was trying to get in as well. Lol all of this is happening in my front garden which is next to the main road going through the village and needless to say there is always someone going by.
> 
> Had to laugh as I pictured this. Clearly Buttons is not one to give in easily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he does have a voice that's for sure - one of my favorites.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, or I can go to my bedroom and put on one of my Andrea Bocelli cds! he always does it for me and whisks me away to foreign lands! Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am hoping you can arrange to chat with your surgeon ahead of time and express all your concerrns. I'm sure there is more than one way to do something and if you are more relaxed, you will heal faster too. Sometimes you can even do this via e-mail...just a thought  Wouldn't hurt to check and see


I am meeting with him on the 18th to discuss the whole procedure... I just hope he gives my fears some weight rather than dismissing them as the foibles of an old lady....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

help - can someone explain this.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam....I don't understand this. What do you mean "a watched topic"? How does one "sign up" for that?
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> When I had my house painted, I did my kitchen in red! Everyone was skeptical, but after it was finished, they all liked it. I love it! I feel cheerful every time I'm in there.


My favorite kitchen in the whole world was my grandmother's .... It was a very large room... white... but with a shiny red ceiling.... I would love your red kitchen.... I don't believe I have ever had a white wall until I redid the bath here in a shiny white enamel with a black mirror frame and 16 black framed cross stitch bouquets on the wall. The towels and shower curtain are a blueberry color. I like it because of the shine....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy streaming to you nonstop pontuf - i want you back in the pink like yesterday.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sorlenna you look lovely in your new avatar!
> 
> So good to see you Jinx! We have missed you so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thought all the PB fans would like this.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thanks Jynx, I am trying but sometimes things get in the way! Guess I need to find a book to read and get lost in its pages! Any knitting would just get frogged! Zoe


Don't I know that feeling!!!! When I know my knitting will be a disaster, I get up and walk around the DR table or get outside and walk.... even count steps sometimes... just to distract myself.... If you can get lost in a book, do it. I have this horrible habit of not being able to put a book down until it is finished so don't do a lot of reading anymore. DH HAS TO read at least a page every night... Lose yourself in your music... I know that gives you some pleasure... as well as bringing it to others...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am meeting with him on the 18th to discuss the whole procedure... I just hope he gives my fears some weight rather than dismissing them as the foibles of an old lady....


He'd better treat you right or he will have a whole bunch of KTPers descending upon him to make sure he treats you right!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great recipes Sam. We love eggplant so will love this recipe. Also the casserole looks yummy. Hope you can get a cheap ticket to Seattle. I've also found that traveling on Tuesday and Wednesday can be cheaper. Also buying ticket on Tuesday and Wednesday. Small airports seem to be more expensive. Is there a shuttle to Detroit? When we lived in Charlotte NC in the 90's US Air was the only airline that flew in and out of the airport. Their airfares were the most expensive in the country because they had no competition. Many people drove to Raleigh or Atlanta to fly out and saved a lot if money. To this day we refuse to fly US Air because how they price gouged 20 years ago. Thank goodness we have lots of choices in Phoenix.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That may work....also putting a book on tape with ear buds and close your eyes to concentrate on the reading...depending on who is narrating the story, you can get swept away.


Great way to knit and read at the same time. We always do books on tape when doing road trips....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would mention that to your surgeon. certainly ice chips could be given steadily.
> 
> sam


You would think so. The guy that did the original surgery would not let me have them for several days..... Just one more reason why he won't be doing the reversal......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i absolutely understand the panic that comes from not being able to calm ones breathing. it really takes a concentration that obliterates everything around me - my mind is so focused on my breathing that nothing else matters. i have to keep reminding myself - in through the nose and out through pursed lips. it's very scary.
> 
> sam


Exactly..... and I can blot everything else out of mind when doing that... I practice it when trying to get to sleep... and I count the in at 4 and the out at 5. It is most upsetting to get breathing 'out of synch'


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana Caren. Welcome back to the states! Did Jamie have the time of her life? Is she going to Ohio?
> 
> Ohio Kathy what great locations have you been to this week? Safe travels
> 
> ...


On she had a ball, met a couple peor there so far they are staying in touch. Yes she is coming with me. Yippie was glad she got the time off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I'd love to see a picture of that, the gold stars sound rather interesting. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - could you teach Gerry how to post so he could keep up updated on you while you are in hospital? so we don't worry so much.
> 
> sam
> 
> healing energy still coming your way - getting it built up so you heal really fast.


He is computer literate..... I'll have to suggest that to him..... and show him how to find the site. He was very good about talking to a few KP friends on the phone last time... He also brought me the computer.... Don't remember it at all and wonder what I did on it!!!!!!

I'm banking all that energy so that I can be home super fast... I'll be fine once I can get back home....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


Nice I see them,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> He is computer literate..... I'll have to suggest that to him..... and show him how to find the site. He was very good about talking to a few KP friends on the phone last time... He also brought me the computer.... Don't remember it at all and wonder what I did on it!!!!!!
> 
> I'm banking all that energy so that I can be home super fast... I'll be fine once I can get back home....


From your lips to Gods ears.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

UUUhhhhhhhh....who do you think should roll down the hill first? angora? Marianne?


Poledra65 said:


> DH said he's in for the hill rolling with bubble wrap. lolol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to go up to bed. Have a blessed night/day, pray that all have a better day tomorrow then today . Big Hugs all around. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well darlin' I have 2 cases of bottled water in my van for the knit-a-palooza.....think that will be enough? I also have 60 packets of flavor stuff for those that want artificially flavored water.



NanaCaren said:


> Haven't over stepped at all. I prefer plain water as I have problems with all the artificial sweeteners. Usually if I want flavored water I put a piece of the fruit in my water bottle or some mint/basil leaves in it. When I want lemonade I blend a whole lemon peel and all up add water and sip away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share the name of the cup (brand name or whatever...sounds cool)


Poledra65 said:


> I have a really cool infuser travel type cup that has a place to put your fruit so that it infuses into the water, I love it, I have 2 and use the all the time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Our local hospital has very good food and cheap. I think they even have a seniors day. Lots of people eat there, even if not visiting.


Our hospital cafeteria is also a good place to eat.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purple your lily is exquisite! Such intense color. It could be a picture in a flower book. Also I love your purple shaw in your avatar! The color looks great on you. Such a great picture of you. So great to put a face to the person! I don't know what I would do if I had to give up dairy. Cheese and heavy cream are my favorite and I love to cook with both. I pray that my intestinal problems are not related to dairy!
The Hampton Court Flower Show sounds like treat for the eyes event. I would love to go.
How was the school fair?


June K. I absolutely LOVE your haircut. So flattering and in style. And perfect for your facial structure


Southern your baked veggies with cheese sauce is right up my alley

Julie. Where is Vivers going?

Grandmapaula lovely picture off you and DH. Wish we had some of your rain
AZSTICKs. Love your yarn for blue angel shaw


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> help - can someone explain this.
> 
> sam


You don't have to sign up for "Watched topics"" It is at the top of every page in the blue print. If you click on it, you can scroll down to the Tea party and click on that....

If you want to subscribe to the new section that we are going to be in, you can go to Home and chose those sections you want to see.... (or not see.... I do not subscribe to the political site and a few others)

If you are trying to locate the Tea Party and can't, just go to User List at the top of the page and scroll down to "TheWren" (Sam) click on his name and then click on his posts and you will be able to get to the Tea Party that way.

I'm sure Designer could explain this much better than I ....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> From your lips to Gods ears.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely to see your lovely face june - always good to have a face to go with a name.
> 
> sam


 :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share the name of the cup (brand name or whatever...sounds cool)


This intrigued me too---if you search "infuser bottle" on Amazon you will see quite a few.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great! Just got a name tag made for her. Does she knit? Please let me know.


NanaCaren said:


> On she had a ball, met a couple peor there so far they are staying in touch. Yes she is coming with me. Yippie was glad she got the time off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm finally caught up. Wrist is not happy so I'm going to shut it down and do a little knitting before bed.... right after I clear my e-mails.. I has taken all evening to get caught up.... We really are a bunch of "Chatty Cathy's" this week...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to hear all the good news, and good to see some folks returning.
> 
> We had a nice, solid rain
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love that red with the stars. And I love how you displayed the pictures and it looked like some art work of a child or two.. That is a cool red.
Dream weaver, you will be in and out and back with all of us. We will all be with you in spirit and prayers and what a big bunch we are!!,
Hope Sam has alot of bathroom facilities for all the knitters and liquids!,
Pontuf, glad you are back on-line with all of us. Missed you.
Our weather has really cooled down tonight, no air conditioning tonight just fresh air.
Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to look into that...sounds like a cool idea.


Poledra65 said:


> I have a really cool infuser travel type cup that has a place to put your fruit so that it infuses into the water, I love it, I have 2 and use the all the time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> help - can someone explain this.
> 
> sam


Carol, once you've post a response on a thread (such as the Tea Party) it becomes a ''watched topic'' for you and a notice will appear at the top of any KnittingParadise page you open. When you click on the watched topic link, you will go to a listing of any topics you have been interested in following.

OR, if you don't post but want to follow that topic, just click at the top of the left-hand column at the top of the page over the avatars and poster's names. This should bring up a message box asking you to verify whatever change in status you've just made, i.e., to ''watch'' or to ''unwatch''.

Anytime you want to get back to these topics, you click the link at the top of the page and the next window will show everyone you want to watch or you can click on the link on that page to unwatch the topic.

I hope that I've been clear. Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is the Auqa Net I remember oh so well.


Many years ago (1987) my family went white water rafting out west - Wyoming, I think. Older DD was 16 and wore her hair in the big poofy 80"s style with about half a can of AquaNet to hold it in place. When we got done with our ride, everyone was soaked to the skin, but Beth's hair was still perfect! AquaNet Rules!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doggone it....thundering and raining AGAIN!!! My garden is literally drowning...tomatoes are looking horrid.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gagesmom
Glad Gage is home safe and sleeping comfortably


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thought all the PB fans would like this.


 Thank you!!!!! Yummy I wil make this for the grandsons all of them love peanut butter.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana Caren you have beautiful land! And magnificent sunsets!
Pammie glad you had a nice visit with your Mom.

Purl2diva. Rhubarb cake looks really good and easy too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Viviers is a small village on the River Rhone- if I understand your question right- my brother that had the heart operation passed through there a few days ago- last I heard he was in Paris.
> 
> Julie. Where is Vivers going?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Calling it a night folks. Marianne & C are coming down tomorrow so no sleeping in. Hugs and prayers for everyone. Ponstuf don't overdo...so glad you are home and on the mend.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Busyworkerbee
What a fun job and getting those soaps and balms.!!!

The class sounds interesting.you will have to pass on the knowledge. Just be super careful


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it....thundering and raining AGAIN!!! My garden is literally drowning...tomatoes are looking horrid.


..............it is trying to make you tomato soup!! now you just have to make the grilled cheese sandwiches to go with it!!!! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


Love that, so cool!! Great idea with the stars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> UUUhhhhhhhh....who do you think should roll down the hill first? angora? Marianne?


LOLOL!! The one with the most bubble wrap, at this point it kinda a toss up. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Detroit is a two hour and a half hour drive - that is two five hour round trips i would have to ask Heidi to do - i can't do it - i am sure she would if i asked but that is just too far - especially now with the new baby. i will get a ticket out of ft wayne which usually isn't too bad. i had thought of flying out of indy - meeting heather half way and having her take me and meet me at the airport. will give that some thought.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Great recipes Sam. We love eggplant so will love this recipe. Also the casserole looks yummy. Hope you can get a cheap ticket to Seattle. I've also found that traveling on Tuesday and Wednesday can be cheaper. Also buying ticket on Tuesday and Wednesday. Small airports seem to be more expensive. Is there a shuttle to Detroit? When we lived in Charlotte NC in the 90's US Air was the only airline that flew in and out of the airport. Their airfares were the most expensive in the country because they had no competition. Many people drove to Raleigh or Atlanta to fly out and saved a lot if money. To this day we refuse to fly US Air because how they price gouged 20 years ago. Thank goodness we have lots of choices in Phoenix.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Julie. So sorry. I meant where is Vivers?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear lord gwenie - hang gliding - that i would have liked to see - takes some fortitude to step off a cliff and sail away - i always said i would do it if i had a chance. it looked like fun.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i better get several big rolls don't you think?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> UUUhhhhhhhh....who do you think should roll down the hill first? angora? Marianne?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Detroit is waaaay to far and not fair to Heidi. Indianapolis sounds much better.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> Detroit is a two hour and a half hour drive - that is two five hour round trips i would have to ask Heidi to do - i can't do it - i am sure she would if i asked but that is just too far - especially now with the new baby. i will get a ticket out of ft wayne which usually isn't too bad. i had thought of flying out of indy - meeting heather half way and having her take me and meet me at the airport. will give that some thought.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf/Charlotte
Viviers is in France on the river Rhone- can't do a circumflex easily!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Spider!
I've missed everyone.
Pontuf



Spider said:


> Gwen, love that red with the stars. And I love how you displayed the pictures and it looked like some art work of a child or two.. That is a cool red.
> Dream weaver, you will be in and out and back with all of us. We will all be with you in spirit and prayers and what a big bunch we are!!,
> Hope Sam has alot of bathroom facilities for all the knitters and liquids!,
> Pontuf, glad you are back on-line with all of us. Missed you.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share the name of the cup (brand name or whatever...sounds cool)


I took a picture of it for you, it doesn't have a brand marking of any kind on it. I had saved the little tag that came on it because it had some infuser idea, but I must have misplaced it as I can't find it in it's previous spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just may get one of those for me and one for Heidi - she hates water but drinks lots of flavored water. this would keep a few plastic bottles out of the landfill.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> This intrigued me too---if you search "infuser bottle" on Amazon you will see quite a few.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will have three bathrooms to choose from - or they can go behind the barn with my little grandsons although they have been know to use the front yard too.

sam



Spider said:


> Gwen, love that red with the stars. And I love how you displayed the pictures and it looked like some art work of a child or two.. That is a cool red.
> Dream weaver, you will be in and out and back with all of us. We will all be with you in spirit and prayers and what a big bunch we are!!,
> Hope Sam has alot of bathroom facilities for all the knitters and liquids!,
> Pontuf, glad you are back on-line with all of us. Missed you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny but true - a hairdo sprayed with aqua net could got unruffled through a tornado - not a hair would be ruffled.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Many years ago (1987) my family went white water rafting out west - Wyoming, I think. Older DD was 16 and wore her hair in the big poofy 80"s style with about half a can of AquaNet to hold it in place. When we got done with our ride, everyone was soaked to the skin, but Beth's hair was still perfect! AquaNet Rules!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are having the same weather we have gwen - bobby on channel 11 says a dry weekend - we will see.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it....thundering and raining AGAIN!!! My garden is literally drowning...tomatoes are looking horrid.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming to your daughter.
> 
> sam


Truly appreciated. It's been a tough weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lucky you for having belly button surgery for apendix, I have a 5cm scar on lower belly from mine when I was 15. Good thing I don't like bikinis.


Things changed slightly between when you were 15 and my baby 16- she had had her drivers license for only a few months and got the job of taking me to hospital and organising things at home as DH had gone away for work (and yes I did say this about him recently with my gallbladder. One he went away just before I went in and the other just before I came out!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the link for the infuser. It's still on clearance too. 
http://www.shopko.com/detail/infusion-24oz-water-bottle-lime/50296


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny but true - a hairdo sprayed with aqua net could got unruffled through a tornado - not a hair would be ruffled.
> 
> sam


And it fried out the inside of the nostrils of anyone in 2 mile radius. lolol


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my goodness.......... does she live close to you??? I suppose she is better off - a man that would do that certainly isn't a keeper is he?? luv-AZ


She's about 15 miles away. She believes she will be better off, too, in the long run. She's tired of the drama and his lack of concern for anyone except himself...we all are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Over 25 pages since I was last on- 125 pages already and not much more than 1/2 way through the week. Sur eis hard to keep up now!
Here is the promised recipe. Better late than never. This uses about 2/5 of the days calories (will be having the leftovers for tea tonight as I starve again today. This type of meal is suitable for others as well- David had some bread with it the other night. 
Most days I have a skinny flat white (similar I think to Latte- certainly is similar to Latte over here)- encourages me to go out for a walk. A piece of fruit and spread the food out however fits with how hungry I am and what i had planned for the evening. So far today at 2pm I have just had the coffee- going down for something else now. Went down to check how many calories in this dish and remembered that it was up by the computer so decided it to post it.

*Spicy Lentil Hotpot*
serves 4 large or 8 as side dish.
1 onion, diced
1 teaspoon crushed garlic (from jar)
cooking spray
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon chopped ginger (from jar)
1 teaspoon turmeric
2 teaspoons chicken stock powder
2 cups boiling water
2 cups (300g) raw pumpkin (diced)
2 cups (300g) raw potato (diced)
1 cup green beans cut in half
3/4 cup (150g) red lentils
1 415g (14 ½ ozs) can chopped tomatoes.
DIRECTIONS
Sauté onion and garlic for 2 minutes in large saucepan generously coated with cooking spray. Combine cumin, coriander, ginger and turmeric with onion, sauté 1 minute. Dissolve stock powder in boiling water, pour into saucepan. Add all other ingredients, bring to the boil, cover and simmer slowly for 25-30 minutes or until lentils and potatoes are cooked, stir occasionally.
NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION
Per Serve Large side dish
Fat- total 1.3g 0.7g
-saturated 0.3g 0.2g
Fibre 9.7g 4.9g
Protein 14.3g 7.1g
Carbs 34.1g 17.0g
Sugar 8.9g 4.5g
Kilojoules 895 (213 calories) 447 (106 calories)
GI rating medium medium


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

GrandmaDi, best wishes for you, DD and DGC. So glad that she sees herself as better off, that's always a very good start. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow.
> Hugs.


Sleep well, too, happy dreams for you!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

How many are expected at Knitapalooza? What a neat idea. How long has KTP been taking place? Amazing that a knitting site has created close friends from around the world.

Good night all! Thank you for warm welcomes. May prayers be answered, woes be eliminated, and bodies healed. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, too, happy dreams for you!


You also when you get to that time.  Pats for the boys. 
Here's a pic I just took of Sphynx for you. 
She's definitely not camera shy. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You also when you get to that time.  Pats for the boys.
> Here's a pic I just took of Sphynx for you.
> She's definitely not camera shy. lol


She is such a beauty!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad that Ben is home and better. It sounds like your dil is a real dip.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate - I would do the same thing each starving day too...I just need to figure out what it would be. No shellfish for me - and a real shame coz I love it! I will take a look at the site .


KateB said:


> I find it easiest (for me) to not eat at all until about 7pm, so that I can have all my 500 calories between then and going to bed, as I can't sleep if I'm hungry. I drink plenty during the day (usually Diet Coke - don't really like water, don't drink tea and take sugar and milk in coffee so that adds calories!) and if I get too hungry I eat a tangerine as they're only 25 calories each. My evening meal is usually (ok, always, as I'm too lazy to think up anything else!  :roll: ) a sweet potato (103 cals) and about 12 king prawns (about 200 cals). That leaves me enough to have a packet of crisps (chips to you) at 133 calories and maybe another tangerine. There's a website www.myfitnesspal.com that's good for finding out the calories that are in things.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really hope some more of you friends that are "across the pond" will be able to skype with us on the 20th. Right now I only have 3 folks outside of the USA on my skype list.  I do understand though with the time difference that this might not be possible.


If it helps, it will be 5.30pm 20/7 in Defiance and 7.30am 21/7 here in Brisbane Qld Australia.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: I have one of those and I can highly recommend it. lololol As long as he's a hard worker and mature, mine is, he's also much better with money and a budget than I. :wink: :thumbup:


Don't think I would be very comfortable with one that is only 5/6 years older than my daughter. Also, he works for the same company as I. Still, it was nice to be flirted with. Doesn't happen often.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about stiff nose hair.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> And it fried out the inside of the nostrils of anyone in 2 mile radius. lolol


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


This is the way I usually join my rounds.

I'm late checking in as we were out and about most of the day. DGD was a little sore so DD took her home tonight instead of tomorrow. DGD is 8 months pregnant. I took almost 600 pictures today and in doing so ran my battery down so I need to charge it up before I can download any pictures so I will post after it is all charged up.

Yes Kaye my knee does still sting quite a bit. I'm keeping my antibiotic ointment on it so it won't scar as bad. I just hate that it has ruined my lovely tan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love lentils - this sounds good.

sam

[quote=darowilHere is the promised recipe. Better late than never. This uses about 2/5 of the days calories (will be having the leftovers for tea tonight as I starve again today. This type of meal is suitable for others as well- David had some bread with it the other night. 

Spicy Lentil Hotpot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

evidently the cats are glad dh is home.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow.
> Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure of the last count - 17 maybe - you will have to ask gwen for the final number.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> How many are expected at Knitapalooza? What a neat idea. How long has KTP been taking place? Amazing that a knitting site has created close friends from around the world.
> 
> Good night all! Thank you for warm welcomes. May prayers be answered, woes be eliminated, and bodies healed. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cat - is that a dog back of dh?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> You also when you get to that time.  Pats for the boys.
> Here's a pic I just took of Sphynx for you.
> She's definitely not camera shy. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> How many are expected at Knitapalooza? What a neat idea. How long has KTP been taking place? Amazing that a knitting site has created close friends from around the world.
> 
> Good night all! Thank you for warm welcomes. May prayers be answered, woes be eliminated, and bodies healed. Sweet dreams everyone!


I checked back and Fireball Dave (our first host) posted the first one on the 6th May 2011. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first one.
It was a whole 19 pages! Scrolled through looking at who was there, a few very familiar looking names like Gwen, Sorlenna, Sam, PurpleFi and Dreamweaver. Other familar names from Kp some of whom do still post here as well.
I've checked myself and I was a whole week later- posted first in the 13/14th May Tea Party. 
So some of us have been around for a very long time! No wonder we feel like one big family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, it certainly is good to be flirted with!! 

Julie, thank you, she really is, and is not quite the brat she previously was, but I think she passed that torch and taught the baby everything she knew about getting into trouble. Since we brought him home, she no longer gets on the counters, but he sure does. lol

Yes Sam, a Whippet, chocolate brown, Mocha by name. 
And the white beached whale on the floor at the very edge of the picture, is Buster. lol

Now I really am going to bed before I can get sidetracked again. 
Hugs everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5-30 pm EDT translates to 7-30 am EST in Australia, 9-30 am in NZ.


7 am for me!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Just caught up again. No load today. Hopefully tomorrow as I am taking next weekend off and I need a few loads this month. 

Kaye, nice pix of your furbabies and hubby. Bet he was tired after all of his driving.

Have the toes finished on the socks and made a blackberry washcloth today in gray. Started a hat, trying out the needles my DD1 got at the auction. Not really thrilled with them. Spoiled with using the Knitpicks and Knitters Pride. Went through them all today and cataloged them. Not sure what I am going to do with them yet.

Off to bed now. Have a great whatever.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am sending her strength - she is lucky to have you close.


GrandmaDi said:


> She's about 15 miles away. She believes she will be better off, too, in the long run. She's tired of the drama and his lack of concern for anyone except himself...we all are.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds great thanks for sharing!


darowil said:


> Over 25 pages since I was last on- 125 pages already and not much more than 1/2 way through the week. Sur eis hard to keep up now!
> Here is the promised recipe. Better late than never. This uses about 2/5 of the days calories (will be having the leftovers for tea tonight as I starve again today. This type of meal is suitable for others as well- David had some bread with it the other night.
> Most days I have a skinny flat white (similar I think to Latte- certainly is similar to Latte over here)- encourages me to go out for a walk. A piece of fruit and spread the food out however fits with how hungry I am and what i had planned for the evening. So far today at 2pm I have just had the coffee- going down for something else now. Went down to check how many calories in this dish and remembered that it was up by the computer so decided it to post it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How cute is that!


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow.
> Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was it AquaNet? White Rain? Adorn?


None of the above but it could have been Bel Aire?? Came in a screw top plastic bottle from which you poured it into a squeeze spray bottle. So you could buy gift sets with the sprayer bottle and a dose of hairspray in the screw cap bottle, illustrated by models with beehive hairstyles.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is!


Lurker 2 said:


> She is such a beauty!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am headed to bed - I hope everyone has a good night/day- see you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.
> 
> sam
> 
> also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........


But that last comment DOES require explanation, Sam :shock: :?:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> we do have a nice hill just north of us - the kids go sled riding up there in the winter. any takers?
> 
> sam
> 
> someone has to have a screw loose.


This will require Screwdrivers (cocktail) then? :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> help - can someone explain this.
> 
> sam


"Watched Topic" - go to the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page you are reading, and tick the little box below it indicating you want this to be a watched topic. It seems to act automatically if you post a reply. Watched topics can then be selected from the list at the very top of the page, 3rd item on the lowest line of the header.

Sorry, this has already been answered but I hadn't read that far when I posted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> dollyclaire it won't be quite as late as that! if it is 9-30 am here for me- it will be 10-30pm for you! Of that I am quite certain because I ring my cousins in Glasgow and Strontian every so often!


Julie is right- I checked it up. But she always is right on the different times.
I guess 7am horrid as it sounds will work well. I head off for a week away with Mum and Maryanne that day. And that will men I am up and we can get organised and go nice and early. Doesn't matter how early we get there, but can take as long as I want with breaks if we go early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie is right- I checked it up. But she always is right on the different times.
> I guess 7am horrid as it sounds will work well. I head off for a week away with Mum and Maryanne that day. And that will men I am up and we can get organised and go nice and early. Doesn't matter how early we get there, but can take as long as I want with breaks if we go early.


Keeping track of so many time zones now- I do get in muddles at times, darowil!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite a walk down memory lane darowil - thanks.

sam



darowil said:


> I checked back and Fireball Dave (our first host) posted the first one on the 6th May 2011. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first one.
> It was a whole 19 pages! Scrolled through looking at who was there, a few very familiar looking names like Gwen, Sorlenna, Sam, PurpleFi and Dreamweaver. Other familar names from Kp some of whom do still post here as well.
> I've checked myself and I was a whole week later- posted first in the 13/14th May Tea Party.
> So some of us have been around for a very long time! No wonder we feel like one big family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny tns - i remember those beehives - they got pretty big some of them.

sam

i cannot believe that last sentence - some of them got pretty big - think it is time for me to go to bed.

sam


TNS said:


> None of the above but it could have been Bel Aire?? Came in a screw top plastic bottle from which you poured it into a squeeze spray bottle. So you could buy gift sets with the sprayer bottle and a dose of hairspray in the screw cap bottle, illustrated by models with beehive hairstyles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would need several very strong ones before i would do that.

sam



TNS said:


> This will require Screwdrivers (cocktail) then? :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

teenage days - elvis - had to spray the hair into shape.

sam



TNS said:


> But that last comment DOES require explanation, Sam :shock: :?:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am definitely going to bed - now.

sam


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> they will have three bathrooms to choose from - or they can go behind the barn with my little grandsons although they have been know to use the front yard too.
> 
> sam


My mother used to tell a joke about a little girl who need to use the outdoor facilities quickly. Her mother was rushing her to the other side of the park when she saw a little boy leaning up against a tree relieving himself. The little girl exclaimed, "Look Mommy! What a handy thing to have at a picnic!"


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like there is always something happening at your house - as long as it doesn't require bubblewrap it is fine. lol
> 
> sam


Hopefully the bubble wrap will not be needed but I do have some just in case. Problem is that when I go looking for something I can never find it but I do find something that I was looking for previously. Quite frustrating and I do know that it is not just me. I remember one time my late DH was looking for the big butter dish that takes a half pound block of hard butter which he always like to use in the summer because you could leave the dish out of the fridge and the block of butter softens enough for spreading on bread etc. where as if kept in the fridge it is too hard. Well the kitchen cupboards were all searched , no joy, so I was asked to look and could not find it either. We ended up buying another one which was glass but was a bit heavy and did not seem as good as the brushed steel one that went missing. Weeks went by when one morning he called me through, he was standing in front of the cupboard where we had expected to find it and what was the first thing I saw but the brushed steel butter dish! The dish was sitting inside its lid so did not look like the butter dish! Lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, I am so many pages behind,I doubt if I'd be caught up this time next week by when you will be even further ahead on next week's TP. 

I hope everyone if healing that needs it and peace to you all.

The flowers for today are my rambling rose and a bee feasting on another cranesbill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I find it easiest (for me) to not eat at all until about 7pm, so that I can have all my 500 calories between then and going to bed, as I can't sleep if I'm hungry. I drink plenty during the day (usually Diet Coke - don't really like water, don't drink tea and take sugar and milk in coffee so that adds calories!) and if I get too hungry I eat a tangerine as they're only 25 calories each. My evening meal is usually (ok, always, as I'm too lazy to think up anything else!  :roll: ) a sweet potato (103 cals) and about 12 king prawns (about 200 cals). That leaves me enough to have a packet of crisps (chips to you) at 133 calories and maybe another tangerine. There's a website www.myfitnesspal.com that's good for finding out the calories that are in things.


I'm rather enjoying black coffee with sweetners in it on my fasting days. 
Lost a total of 5 kilos in almost 3 weeks- hence throwin gin a couple of starving days as I wan tto lose 2 a month (and being away soon I don't expect to lose anything- but Maryanne and I will starve at least one day)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is such a beauty!


Ditto :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I'm right (No guarantees there!) Sam's 5 hours behind me and you are 8 1/2hrs ahead of me, so ....... your 7am Sunday?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


That type often take a while to heal- hope it doesn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam do you have a hill anywhere around your place? Here is an activity for the knit-a-palooza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watching th efirst one I thought it wasn't quite enough bubble wrap for our lot. Second one was better- but maybe too much to roll well.
Don't know if I would actually try but looks fun


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


Oh my goodness gracious.. major oooowwwiieee.. :shock: You definitely need the air pillow pockets to wrap around that! Bubble wrap for the toes!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Please don't put off the dr's visit too long if you're feeling so bad. I did that in the spring and ended up with bronchitis that seemed to take forever to go away!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I didnt! Felt like bronchitis to me by this morn and saw doc this aft... have strong antibiotics and a puffer to use for now. :thumbup: Should feel much better in a few days.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, and I like the way it turned out, think I'm going to do several in slightly differnt shades of the same color so that they will match my kitchen after I paint it. I think, as a matter of fact that maybe I'll paint next week.  I'm really creeped out by alllllll the white on these walls, not bright white but not cream colored, just a icky white that reminds me of a hospital in decay. lol
> Definitely need to do something about that. lol


Oh Poledra, if I were closer I'd be over helping you paint for sure.. I'm weird but find something therapeutic about painting walls. It's the prep work that is the major pain.. LOL, but I found that mixing up TSP (a cleaning powder found in paint departments) putting in a small tank sprayer, let it sit for just a few minutes then go over with clean water.. (with a cloth or sponge) makes the paint stick much better.. especially in kitchens and if there have been smokers in the home. Especially if anyone has smoked pot in the house, I helped a friend clean up and paint a house she had rented out to a young couple. She had worked and worked at getting the stains and smells out, ripped out carpets and all.. I came in with the TSP.. even took the residue off the woodwork she was so afraid she'd have to replace. 
Sorry, I do go off topic too easily.. my bad.. :roll: :wink: :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just found this posted on my FB page, thought it was interesting and many of us could probably use it.
> 
> http://blog.yarn.com/tuesdays-knitting-tip-how-to-join-in-the-round-invisibly/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well i may not get caught up again tonight. So much chatting been going on here. LOL. So.... i hope there havent been any more falls or mishaps in the last 24 hours.! Loving the daily photos of flowers.  Also the scenery pictures people are posting. Too may pages to comment on all. I reckon i will be in bed in a little while. Trust me to get sick the same week i get a puppy. LOL.
I hope i dont pass this on to my mum... trying to keep a bit of a distance when i am there. Back to reading... i am going to try and find a post about how Marianne's Ben is.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> How horrible she is! I wouldnt believe anything she says anymore either. Poor you and poor Ben does she do that to him? Lie to him about things??? Glad he is ok and home. You relax and destress, she needs a come to Jesus talk!!


In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital. 
She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> That's a good one! This one is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__tluhNSgL0
> 
> This one sends shivers all over me! It really is majestic!
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I will have to look for one of those. Chrissy and Jamie would love them as well. Thanks


I'd love to find one of those.. actually two as Daniel would love this also.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous, but it would certainly take a little time to finish. http://www.etsy.com/listing/47438967/hand-knitted-cream-aran-armchair-slip


Gee Wizz! I'll say it would take a load of time. But its lovely.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My favorite kitchen in the whole world was my grandmother's .... It was a very large room... white... but with a shiny red ceiling.... I would love your red kitchen.... I don't believe I have ever had a white wall until I redid the bath here in a shiny white enamel with a black mirror frame and 16 black framed cross stitch bouquets on the wall. The towels and shower curtain are a blueberry color. I like it because of the shine....


Hmmmmm red ceiling.. that gives one ideas for sure! My dream kitchen is in red and black.. didn't really want red walls, I never thought about the ceiling being red.. thanks for that idea :wink: :thumbup: The bathroom sounds very "classy or elegant" would love to see that especially the cross stitch bouquets!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I guess I hesitate mainly because as I am reminded that something always seems to be happening in my family. Truly the good days far out weigh the bad though. Ben's disease is a life threatening situation, he has made his choices and I do respect though hate at the same time. My mom is 85 years old, has a deteriorating spine that causes her severe pain and weakness, she cannot sit or stand without extreme pain most days, now and again she will be able to walk the length of the hallway to the living area, she no longer tries to sit at the dinner table as she is unable to get past 2 bites without having to leave. As for me, my leg gives way, so I never know when that will happen, if I did I'd never fall.. LOL. My blood disease seems to be behaving at this time, I am following all doctors orders though it does make me put on weight.. grrrrr I am on a test medication, I don't know if I have the placebo or the real med, but my blood levels are staying in the low/normal range and that is wonderful!! I cannot exercise other than regular walking during this test, that along with the meds have really caused me some problems this summer!!!!! After the first of August I will be done with the trial so hopefully I can start loosing some of the pounds I have put on in the last 3 months :evil:
> Sisters yes, definitely sisters and brothers of mine in this group.. love each of you for your strengths and your weakness's would not change a hair on your heads other than maybe to make everyone well and out of pain! You all mean so very much to me my family that I love and adore. I speak each of your names at least twice a day, in the mornings before I rise from my bed and at night before I fall asleep.. often other times throughout the day if you come across my mind or have need of extra prayers.
> Have a good day/evening/morning.. bubble wrap/air pockets surround you along with Angel wings to protect and heal.


Love you all right back. Glad you blood levels are good at least!
Take care.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Great recipes Sam. We love eggplant so will love this recipe. Also the casserole looks yummy. Hope you can get a cheap ticket to Seattle. I've also found that traveling on Tuesday and Wednesday can be cheaper. Also buying ticket on Tuesday and Wednesday. Small airports seem to be more expensive. Is there a shuttle to Detroit? When we lived in Charlotte NC in the 90's US Air was the only airline that flew in and out of the airport. Their airfares were the most expensive in the country because they had no competition. Many people drove to Raleigh or Atlanta to fly out and saved a lot if money. To this day we refuse to fly US Air because how they price gouged 20 years ago. Thank goodness we have lots of choices in Phoenix.


Same way in Durango, Mesa Airlines are very expensive.. I would rent a car one way to Albq. then fly to Dallas or Houston.. rent a car for my return.. LOL I'd pay less than $10 to rent the car, the ticket would be a bit over $100 to fly maybe 30 minutes??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


You should post the "butt" pictures.. ROFL.. I LOVE those!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> great pictures purplefi - thanks for sharing - your geranium is so pretty - have never seen that kind.
> 
> I have an idea you have a lot of birds stopping by for a drink and a bath.
> 
> sam


I meant to comment on that geranium too. Stunning color.. i havent seen that color here. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> UUUhhhhhhhh....who do you think should roll down the hill first? angora? Marianne?


Uh no!!!!! ROFL... I truly saw you doing this though.. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy racing to you sugarsugar - maybe to doc earlier would be better than later - hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> sam


Great minds think alike Sam! Glad i went today coz i am lots worse. But this too will pass.. now i have medicine. And boy are they big antibiotics.!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it....thundering and raining AGAIN!!! My garden is literally drowning...tomatoes are looking horrid.


Mine are done I'm afraid.. I put so much rich wonderful dirt in my garden..this is the first year it has washed away..but the yard has some wonderful organic dirt now, LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm thinking of wrapping our yard in bubble wrap.
> 
> sam


Ha hah I think you should Sam. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i better get several big rolls don't you think?
> 
> sam


I think I'll ask my doc for a medical slip that says I am not allowed to roll down hills... ROFL.. :shock: :shock: :lol: :roll: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> Truly appreciated. It's been a tough weekend.


{{{{{{{{{{{{GrandmaDi}}}}}}}}}} in my prayers~~


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got soaked getting the rubbish out-have had to change most of my clothes- have the heater on despite going out- in an effort to dry my hair, before I have to go out again. Snow on the Desert Road, to the south of us. No wonder I am cold!


Brrr! Keep warm Julie. :shock:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad that Ben is home and better. It sounds like your dil is a real dip.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Update on Ben.. or what I have for now at least. First off I have to say that my DIL led me down a path that I should recognize by now. She kept me up all night calling and talking about Ben if he should die and so on how bad he was and all types of heartbreaking words for a mother to hear. I was packed this morning and ready to head to Alabama when C got home from her day out. Well, once again this woman has torn me up emotionally, Ben has been discharged, I heard about it from a friend of his that plays Word with friends with him. this is the second time I have heard through face book that he is okay and going home. I called and her reaction was yeah.. he's fine.. we'll call later. The last time this happened I had my heart attack... I refuse to let them upset me ever again to this point. I asked her if she knew the story about the boy who cried wolf, that I will no longer tolerate her inconsiderate behavior and that if and when he is ever hospitalized I will talk only to Ben or to his doctor period. And yes, I am cleared with the HIPPA act to be told of his status.
> So, please forgive me for I did not know I was being lied to about his condition. Trust and believe that I am not one to make mountains out of mole hills. I really prefer drama free days to what this woman is putting me through. I am totally embarrassed and so upset that I once again fell for her lies.
> Ben is okay, he does have the kidney issues but the iv's they gave him and the meds raised his levels back from the danger area. He will be resting at home for the rest of the week and will be checked out again on Monday before being allowed to return to work. As for DIL, I may never speak to her again :twisted: :lol: Of course I will, but may never believe what she says again for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my goodness!! What a piece of work she sounds. I am so glad he is ok and sorry you had to have unnecessary stress.. the last thing you need. Breathe deep and stick to that plan of only speaking to him or doc if he gets unwell. Hang in there sis. :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


Oooh that does look sore.  Enjoy your time away though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> teenage days - elvis - had to spray the hair into shape.
> 
> sam


Would love to see a picture of that!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm rather enjoying black coffee with sweetners in it on my fasting days.
> Lost a total of 5 kilos in almost 3 weeks- hence throwin gin a couple of starving days as I wan tto lose 2 a month (and being away soon I don't expect to lose anything- but Maryanne and I will starve at least one day)


Good for you! I put on 3lbs whilst we were on holiday in Madeira a few weeks back, but I've managed to lose only 2 of them so far. I don't have the same motivation now that the wedding is past.  :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I didnt! Felt like bronchitis to me by this morn and saw doc this aft... have strong antibiotics and a puffer to use for now. :thumbup: Should feel much better in a few days.


Hope you feel better today!! Keeping you in prayers :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I found it through the forum, I was new to KP and was just "looking" at all the posts. Was so glad that I found the tea party!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I found it through the forum, I was new to KP and was just "looking" at all the posts. Was so glad that I found the tea party!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Think that was how I found it too, but can't honestly remember (craft? :roll: ) Also with you on the "so glad I found the tea party"!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good for you! I put on 3lbs whilst we were on holiday in Madeira a few weeks back, but I've managed to lose only 2 of them so far. I don't have the same motivation now that the wedding is past.  :roll:


I've put on 20 lbs with this new medicine, the doctor assures me that it is mainly water and that when the trial period is done that the weight will come off fairly easily. He won't allow me to do the 5/2 diet, I do eat sensibly, have always had a "craving" for salty snacks, chips are my downfall :roll: but in the last few months those haven't been appealing to the taste buds (thank goodness) This weight thing really upsets me as I usually drop quite a bit of weight in the warm months, but my bicycle sits unused and the weather is just too wet to enjoy anything outside. On dry days we are busy mowing and tending the yard and gardens.. seems we just get it all done and the rain comes back! I heard on the local radio program this morning that most all the family gardeners have pulled their plants, just too wet for them to produce and like mine have rotted due to so much rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam do you have a hill anywhere around your place? Here is an activity for the knit-a-palooza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope there will be a video for us to see if you do these. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> DH said he's in for the hill rolling with bubble wrap. lolol


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would mention that to your surgeon. certainly ice chips could be given steadily.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: I remeber just loving my ice chips in intensive care after my surgery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.
> 
> sam
> 
> also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........


 :shock: :?: :?:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heading to Gwen's today for a tad bit of shopping.. LOL. (C is looking for supplies for her dioramas. Of course there is always yarn to be seen and touched and possibly in the cart when checking out.. :wink: :lol: Actually I am hoping to find a size 11 circular 32 or 40 inch.. mine is only 24 and not quite long enough for the project I hope to make. Of course we always make a bit of time for some knitting.. I always learn something new when we get together, she is such a good hands on teacher!! 
Everyone please be safe today.. sending lots of bubble wrap and air pockets to protect you!! As always keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}
Marianne


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


It looks fabulous. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it....thundering and raining AGAIN!!! My garden is literally drowning...tomatoes are looking horrid.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hopefully the bubble wrap will not be needed but I do have some just in case. Problem is that when I go looking for something I can never find it but I do find something that I was looking for previously. Quite frustrating and I do know that it is not just me. I remember one time my late DH was looking for the big butter dish that takes a half pound block of hard butter which he always like to use in the summer because you could leave the dish out of the fridge and the block of butter softens enough for spreading on bread etc. where as if kept in the fridge it is too hard. Well the kitchen cupboards were all searched , no joy, so I was asked to look and could not find it either. We ended up buying another one which was glass but was a bit heavy and did not seem as good as the brushed steel one that went missing. Weeks went by when one morning he called me through, he was standing in front of the cupboard where we had expected to find it and what was the first thing I saw but the brushed steel butter dish! The dish was sitting inside its lid so did not look like the butter dish! Lol


It was the pixies or fairies, they do that here at my house too, pesky little creatures for sure. :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital.
> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


  you go girl. Stick to your guns :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital.
> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


Rofl!! Great response Marianne! At least he is aware of it also and the two of you can work around her. What a shame. My DHs oldest son is a drama person. Unfortunately got bad enough they had a big falling out and we havent heard from him or his family for 6 years now. Miss getting to know the grands, dont miss the drama and bs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Poledra, if I were closer I'd be over helping you paint for sure.. I'm weird but find something therapeutic about painting walls. It's the prep work that is the major pain.. LOL, but I found that mixing up TSP (a cleaning powder found in paint departments) putting in a small tank sprayer, let it sit for just a few minutes then go over with clean water.. (with a cloth or sponge) makes the paint stick much better.. especially in kitchens and if there have been smokers in the home. Especially if anyone has smoked pot in the house, I helped a friend clean up and paint a house she had rented out to a young couple. She had worked and worked at getting the stains and smells out, ripped out carpets and all.. I came in with the TSP.. even took the residue off the woodwork she was so afraid she'd have to replace.
> Sorry, I do go off topic too easily.. my bad.. :roll: :wink: :-D


No, that was close to topic, we even have some TSP at my DSMothers house.  
I also like the actual painting, The taping is definitely a bit of a pain too. Keeping the cats out of it should be a real intersting test in creativitiy, perseverence, and just plain patience. lolol
And I'll take any helpers I can get. lol :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I searched for a pattern or how to do a stitch and it came up in the search list.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, I am so many pages behind,I doubt if I'd be caught up this time next week by when you will be even further ahead on next week's TP.
> 
> I hope everyone if healing that needs it and peace to you all.
> 
> The flowers for today are my rambling rose and a bee feasting on another cranesbill.


Early today, but on time for me. Have my coffee, looking at the flowers. :-D thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

It's a good day, pray all have one too. Blessings


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I was looking for a pattern and this was one of the sites Google listed for free patterns. lol The rest is history. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Gwen's today for a tad bit of shopping.. LOL. (C is looking for supplies for her dioramas. Of course there is always yarn to be seen and touched and possibly in the cart when checking out.. :wink: :lol: Actually I am hoping to find a size 11 circular 32 or 40 inch.. mine is only 24 and not quite long enough for the project I hope to make. Of course we always make a bit of time for some knitting.. I always learn something new when we get together, she is such a good hands on teacher!!
> Everyone please be safe today.. sending lots of bubble wrap and air pockets to protect you!! As always keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers..
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Marianne


Have fun, 
:-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Gwen's today for a tad bit of shopping.. LOL. (C is looking for supplies for her dioramas. Of course there is always yarn to be seen and touched and possibly in the cart when checking out.. :wink: :lol: Actually I am hoping to find a size 11 circular 32 or 40 inch.. mine is only 24 and not quite long enough for the project I hope to make. Of course we always make a bit of time for some knitting.. I always learn something new when we get together, she is such a good hands on teacher!!
> Everyone please be safe today.. sending lots of bubble wrap and air pockets to protect you!! As always keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers..
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Marianne


  Have fun, stay out of trouble, and don't forget a crochet hook so she can teach that one. :-D Oh! And have a safe drive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> you go girl. Stick to your guns :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


No idea- at a guess looking for patterns


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, I am so many pages behind,I doubt if I'd be caught up this time next week by when you will be even further ahead on next week's TP.
> 
> I hope everyone if healing that needs it and peace to you all.
> 
> The flowers for today are my rambling rose and a bee feasting on another cranesbill.


Thanks for our morning flower show and tell, Purple!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


Love the look and the little stars are perfect. My dinning room used to be that colour.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I didnt! Felt like bronchitis to me by this morn and saw doc this aft... have strong antibiotics and a puffer to use for now. :thumbup: Should feel much better in a few days.


I'm glad you went to the dr. before it could turn into pneumonia. I know 2 people who've had pneumonia in the last couple of months.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Rofl!! Great response Marianne! At least he is aware of it also and the two of you can work around her. What a shame. My DHs oldest son is a drama person. Unfortunately got bad enough they had a big falling out and we havent heard from him or his family for 6 years now. Miss getting to know the grands, dont miss the drama and bs.


Sad but don't blame you there. My SIL is a drama queen, at least we haven't found her lying about anything important, but she does throw some whoppers we absolutely know are not so. It's mostly everything that happens is such a tragedy, she posted the day after my little brothers birthday that none of us loved him and we didn't even recognise his birthday and on and on, but at least he has her. lolol... A bunch of people posted that they'd tried to call and the numbers didn't work and if she gave good numbers, they'd be able to get through, but that they did wish him happy birthday on his FB page. lol, I posted that I just talked to him the day before his birthday and had a nice long talk with him and wished him happy birthday in case I didn't talk to him the next day. lol...She hasn't posted anything since. We'll see when the next affront to her comes and she posts something, how we are all so uncaring. lol After all the years she's been married to him, you'd think she'd learn that we don't put up with it. We just laugh. :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good for you! I put on 3lbs whilst we were on holiday in Madeira a few weeks back, but I've managed to lose only 2 of them so far. I don't have the same motivation now that the wedding is past.  :roll:


We are renting a house and so will be doing much of our meals- and plan some quite days so no reason why we shouldn't be able to do. And will help Maryanne see it as important to keep watching what we eat even while away. It is always easier as well to lose the first weight than the later weight.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital.
> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


Well, gosh, and aren't we worried that the drama queen might get ticked off....NOT!!!! Good for you.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sugarsugar, so glad you got to the doctor and meds, glad it's not something worse, but that's bad enough, makes you miserable I'm sure. Take care and rest. Healing hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well darlin' I have 2 cases of bottled water in my van for the knit-a-palooza.....think that will be enough? I also have 60 packets of flavor stuff for those that want artificially flavored water.


I [lan on bringing lots of bottled water. Hmmm maybe should dig out the large cooler to bring along. If freeze some of the water I won't need ice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up for the morning, so far...lol
I sent DH off to Wichita, Kansas a little after 6am this morning, hopefully he'll be back tomorrow afternoon/evening, but you never know where they send him if they get another load for him to pick up after the drop off. 
I'm in need of a second cup of coffee and some breakfast, check in later. Hugs ya'll...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great! Just got a name tag made for her. Does she knit? Please let me know.


She can crochet a bit but limits herself to cloths. Silly girl. She has made some pretty awesome cards though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I [lan on bringing lots of bottled water. Hmmm maybe should dig out the large cooler to bring along. If freeze some of the water I won't need ice.


 :thumbup: 
And DH said that if you all are planning in bundling up in bubble wrap you need to stay hydrated, especially with as hot/humid it's been. :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How to watch

#1 The easiest way to find us if you have posted on here is to go to 'my posts' at the top of the page on the right hand bottom line.

scroll down until you find one of your posts to the tea party and click on go to message. make sure it is to this week's tea party - if you haven't posted since the last tp - scroll until you find Sams post with the new link- click on it - and then you will come to the new topic and are in the right place. post once and you will have it on 'my posts'

--------------------
or:- I recommend doing the following:

How to subscribe to "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities--and 
the workshop section( !!!!!!!}

Go to 'My Profile" on the left hand of the top of the page - click on it; 
Go to 'Sections' and subscribe to:

Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities and

Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 - (!!!!!!!)

(you just follow the directions). this will place both of the sections on your " Home "page (see home at the top of the page)
{where you can also see main, pictures, etc.}

You can then scroll down until you see the latest tea party on the 'Swaps, etc. section). Once you are there - make sure you are on 'watch' at the top of the posts on the left hand corner (once you post there you should be on watch)

That is why it is important to post here at least once each week and it will put you on the watched list and you will get copies of the posts in your email. ( Personally, once I have moved to the new week, and posted once, I go back to the old week and 'unwatch' it so that I don't get the old weeks posts in my mail).

------------------
Note: I also set my server (I have two - Safari and Firefox - which I use for different things) I go to 
Preferences for each server - and on the first little box at the top (general) I click on it and it will show ' home page' I put in 
www.knittingparadise.com and when I open the server (I use safari the most) it comes directly to KP. (This is really handy) then the home page of KP shows my favored sections and I can come here easily.

-----
You also have a list of watched topics (see the top of the page )

I go in there once a week and delete the topics I no longer want to watch - when you scroll throughout KP and if you post on any topics you automatically make it a watched topic. I post a fair amount and so I delete the ones I don't care to follow by going to watched topics and 'unwatch' them. This makes your KP visiting a lot easier than if you are being inundated with emails from topics you really are not interested in.

It is confusing - but if you decide to follow one or more of the above and understand what you want to do to reach the tea party or other favorite topics -- just make sure you post once on each topic (each week for the TP - and you should be on watch for that topic - this is a general guideline -

That is why we ask people coming into the workshops to sign 'I'm in' when they join us - that way they get the notifications as they are on watch.

I hope this isn't confusing . For those who are new - This just gives you an overview of the different ways you can find the topic you are looking for. As you can see there are different roads to find where you want to go. PM me if you still have problems.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ma rianne, when I first read your post about your DIL, I thought she was just concerned and upset about her DH. Then I read on. She has some serious issues. I feel so bad for you, but really feel bad for Ben. That must be difficult to bear. I'm glad he knows how she is with you. But it doesn't help when his problems could be serious. Do you think you could talk to his doctor and ask him/her to notify you personally? Or ask Ben to have a nurse call you for an update. I would do my best to not talk with her about his illness. It is not fair to you to be so upset for no reason. Stress is not good for our health! Prayers for you and Ben. Take care and stay strong.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Many years ago (1987) my family went white water rafting out west - Wyoming, I think. Older DD was 16 and wore her hair in the big poofy 80"s style with about half a can of AquaNet to hold it in place. When we got done with our ride, everyone was soaked to the skin, but Beth's hair was still perfect! AquaNet Rules!!!


I remember doing that with my hair was great. Aqua Net still rules at times here. Prom and every other dance there is at the school.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana Caren you have beautiful land! And magnificent sunsets!
> Pammie glad you had a nice visit with your Mom.
> 
> Purl2diva. Rhubarb cake looks really good and easy too


Thank you very much, I enjoy sharing photos of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I saw it listed and was curious- but assumed it was a US exclusive so did not check it out for about 6 months- about January 2012- when the nights were hot and I could not sleep. Got into conversation with Dave and NanaCaren- I seem to remember a real shamozle over a nude male knitter, and a few other controversies- then Sam sent me some patterns, and my user status at last became 'a regular here' -a point that had been bugging me- and I was hooked. Made a few egg cosies, and the knitting output rose in leaps and bounds.
So many now I count as friends...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took a picture of it for you, it doesn't have a brand marking of any kind on it. I had saved the little tag that came on it because it had some infuser idea, but I must have misplaced it as I can't find it in it's previous spot.


Thanks I will look around in our area to see what I can find. I have regular tea/coffee mugs with the infuser in them I love them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr! Keep warm Julie. :shock:


And now it is heavy snow on the desert road, and the inside temperature is down to 55F- my bread that I got started a while ago will be slow to rise. This is where one misses the machine, but I will not buy another until I am in Aussie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Heading to Gwen's today for a tad bit of shopping.. LOL. (C is looking for supplies for her dioramas. Of course there is always yarn to be seen and touched and possibly in the cart when checking out.. :wink: :lol: Actually I am hoping to find a size 11 circular 32 or 40 inch.. mine is only 24 and not quite long enough for the project I hope to make. Of course we always make a bit of time for some knitting.. I always learn something new when we get together, she is such a good hands on teacher!!
> Everyone please be safe today.. sending lots of bubble wrap and air pockets to protect you!! As always keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers..
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs for All}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Marianne


You lot come up as 'online' 'do not disturb'! Have fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are 15-16 folks coming to the Knit-a-palooza. This is the first time but hopes of it becoming an annual event. Perhaps next year you can join us.

quote=GrandmaDi]How many are expected at Knitapalooza? What a neat idea. How long has KTP been taking place? Amazing that a knitting site has created close friends from around the world.

Good night all! Thank you for warm welcomes. May prayers be answered, woes be eliminated, and bodies healed. Sweet dreams everyone![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I checked back and Fireball Dave (our first host) posted the first one on the 6th May 2011. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html link to the first one.
> It was a whole 19 pages! Scrolled through looking at who was there, a few very familiar looking names like Gwen, Sorlenna, Sam, PurpleFi and Dreamweaver. Other familar names from Kp some of whom do still post here as well.
> I've checked myself and I was a whole week later- posted first in the 13/14th May Tea Party.
> So some of us have been around for a very long time! No wonder we feel like one big family.


Along with those that just read and didn't comment or sent PM's only to answer or ask questions.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I cannot remember nor did I think I was "at" the first one! I do remember some great patterns from Dave and the discussions of converting measurements for receipts/recipes--and learning a lot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Marianne818 said:


> I found it through the forum, I was new to KP and was just "looking" at all the posts. Was so glad that I found the tea party!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I looked in a couple of times, but didn't post. Once I started the workshops, I needed a break and posted here and have been here ever since. It is a wonderful place with wonderful people. I saw a couple of people I knew posting- and I liked the atmosphere. Still do and it is the best thing I have done since I jointed KP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> None of the above but it could have been Bel Aire?? Came in a screw top plastic bottle from which you poured it into a squeeze spray bottle. So you could buy gift sets with the sprayer bottle and a dose of hairspray in the screw cap bottle, illustrated by models with beehive hairstyles.


There is still the Bel Air company and the sell a very good hair spray to hold hair in place. Have used it a few times as well, although not recently.

http://www.belairbeauty.com/brands/Big%2DSexy%2DHair/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!

I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And now it is heavy snow on the desert road, and the inside temperature is down to 55F- my bread that I got started a while ago will be slow to rise. This is where one misses the machine, but I will not buy another until I am in Aussie.


I hope you are bundled up good, I know that 55F here really isn't considered cold, the kids run around in shorts and flipflops, but for me, it's at the very least heavy sweater weather, usually then wrapped up in a blanket.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I found it while looking at the KP website recommended by a friend. Browsed for quite a while before joining in, and getting round to learning who is who.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad but don't blame you there. My SIL is a drama queen, at least we haven't found her lying about anything important, but she does throw some whoppers we absolutely know are not so. It's mostly everything that happens is such a tragedy, she posted the day after my little brothers birthday that none of us loved him and we didn't even recognise his birthday and on and on, but at least he has her. lolol... A bunch of people posted that they'd tried to call and the numbers didn't work and if she gave good numbers, they'd be able to get through, but that they did wish him happy birthday on his FB page. lol, I posted that I just talked to him the day before his birthday and had a nice long talk with him and wished him happy birthday in case I didn't talk to him the next day. lol...She hasn't posted anything since. We'll see when the next affront to her comes and she posts something, how we are all so uncaring. lol After all the years she's been married to him, you'd think she'd learn that we don't put up with it. We just laugh. :lol:


Sounds exactly like one of my SIL. She pulled my brother from the family when they married. Jealous of the closeness of his dad and brothers. When he went into a coma (complications of gastric bypass surgery), she wasn't going to let us know. Now she complains that none of use recognize her children (first marriage) and her as family. I don't want to be around her because of all the negativity and can't be in her house because it stinks from animals and clutter almost like hoarders.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Wonderful news, so glad he's doing better.

too bad you had to take out a row, but thankfully it's child size so not 200+ stitches or something. :thumbup:

Or is that on the cape not the childs sweater? hopefully the childs sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you are bundled up good, I know that 55F here really isn't considered cold, the kids run around in shorts and flipflops, but for me, it's at the very least heavy sweater weather, usually then wrapped up in a blanket.


I have my aged Aran jumper on! It definitely felt like a morning that needed wool- mind you my padded jacket is still damp from putting out the rubbish yesterday morning. I wore my little gardening shoes out- and there were puddles to warrant that! We do get soft here- but you can 'feel' the snow is around this morning. A surprising number are still in flip flops and short sleeves- not me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Oh yes you were an early one on the TP.

Glad your Dad is OK now- did remove it? will there or will they wait and see if it continues to cause problem?

Can always learn something new! Pleased that it is coming on nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


I was looking up a pattern and it sent me to KP. I read through a lot of the patterns. When Dave first started the Tea Party I read it. I joined in when I had a question and have been her ever since.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,

Can't remember how I found KP. Glad I did. And I would read the first few pages of the TP when Dave was hosting but never read the whole thing. Super glad I decided to commit to the TP. I scan the regular digest (sections that might interest me.) But I read all of TP.

Needed a break from the socks so knitted the blackberry dishcloth. Had to frog once but the second go round was easier. Did it in gray.

Hope anyone who is ailing starts to feel better. Prayers and good wishes to all. 

Time to work on the socks. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news, so glad he's doing better.
> 
> too bad you had to take out a row, but thankfully it's child size so not 200+ stitches or something. :thumbup:
> 
> Or is that on the cape not the childs sweater? hopefully the childs sweater.


It was the small sweater--the cape is done (knitting wise), and I have to steam out the fold where it was blocked (had to fold it as it was too big for my space) and get photos. Then proof the pattern one more time...



darowil said:


> Oh yes you were an early one on the TP.
> 
> Glad your Dad is OK now- did remove it? will there or will they wait and see if it continues to cause problem?
> 
> Can always learn something new! Pleased that it is coming on nicely.


From what I understand, they will remove it. I'm not sure when--just had a text from DD. I will need to call my mother to verify details.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> And DH said that if you all are planning in bundling up in bubble wrap you need to stay hydrated, especially with as hot/humid it's been. :lol:


The bubble wrap thing looks like fun. Sure don't need bubble wrap in this heat to sweat. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw it listed and was curious- but assumed it was a US exclusive so did not check it out for about 6 months- about January 2012- when the nights were hot and I could not sleep. Got into conversation with Dave and NanaCaren- I seem to remember a real shamozle over a nude male knitter, and a few other controversies- then Sam sent me some patterns, and my user status at last became 'a regular here' -a point that had been bugging me- and I was hooked. Made a few egg cosies, and the knitting output rose in leaps and bounds.
> So many now I count as friends...


I remember that photo, didn't bother me in the least. And wonderful friendships were formed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember that photo, didn't bother me in the least. And wonderful friendships were formed.


Silly thing was you had to hunt for so long even to find him!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And now it is heavy snow on the desert road, and the inside temperature is down to 55F- my bread that I got started a while ago will be slow to rise. This is where one misses the machine, but I will not buy another until I am in Aussie.


That sounds a bit chilly but would be welcome in the heat we are having. It is storming off and on so far today so hope it cools down some.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Glad to hear our dad is doing better. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds a bit chilly but would be welcome in the heat we are having. It is storming off and on so far today so hope it cools down some.


Would happily give away some of the rain we are having- the forecast is for still deeper snow and colder temperatures... (to the south of us- remembering the South is our Pole) Funny old Planet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Silly thing was you had to hunt for so long even to find him!


I know silly for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


Thats really clever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have my aged Aran jumper on! It definitely felt like a morning that needed wool- mind you my padded jacket is still damp from putting out the rubbish yesterday morning. I wore my little gardening shoes out- and there were puddles to warrant that! We do get soft here- but you can 'feel' the snow is around this morning. A surprising number are still in flip flops and short sleeves- not me!


An Aran is a good idea.  :thumbup: 
Flip flops, not so much. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


Now that's cool. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I meant to comment on that geranium too. Stunning color.. i havent seen that color here. :thumbup:


I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would happily give away some of the rain we are having- the forecast is for still deeper snow and colder temperatures... (to the south of us- remembering the South is our Pole) Funny old Planet!


Please, Julie, send it to Texas! We need it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


Ooh wonderful, have a great time, can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for our morning flower show and tell, Purple!!
> JuneK


My pleasure


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would it be rude to say you should therefore get on well with her?


Is that cos I'm nuts or small?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


I would so like to be at the flower show, sounds like my kind of day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would so like to be at the flower show, sounds like my kind of day.


Wish you could come too. We shall drive there as there is good parking. It starts at 10 a. We shall take a picnic and leave it in the car as you are allowed to return to your car during the day. There are several marques and loads of exhibits. One special one is the Army Wives from our area who are exhibiting a container garden. I shall take loads of photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh wonderful, have a great time, can't wait to see the photos.


Camera is charged and ready.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


Charlotte,

I was looking online for knitting patterns when the site came up in a Google link. From there I came across a Daily Digest for the Tea Party (must have been on a Saturday) and lurked for a while. Finally felt comfortable enough to register and post a response.

Don't recall EVER getting any response to anything I posted and the attitude seemed rather exclusive. Then when Sam ended up as the host (rather suddenly it seemed to me but I'll never know if there we PMs between Dave and Sam. However, Sam displayed an entirely different (and welcoming) attitude, so I jumped in with both feet and have been here and posting as often as I have time and something constructive to add to the conversations.

How about you?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.

As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could come too. We shall drive there as there is good parking. It starts at 10 a. We shall take a picnic and leave it in the car as you are allowed to return to your car during the day. There are several marques and loads of exhibits. One special one is the Army Wives from our area who are exhibiting a container garden. I shall take loads of photos.


Maybe I will have to plan one of my holidays during the show. Looking forward to the photos. Container gardening is so much easier and less weeding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Is that cos I'm nuts or small?


I don't know whether you are small or not do I?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't know whether you are small or not do I?


Heehee :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


I love having the grandsons here but it is a joy when they go home. I need to recoup for the next time they are here. Seth is like that he never wants to leave but I think it is because the live in town and have no yard to speak of. 
Happy birthday to your DH, how nice to go out and not have to cook.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Enjoy your meal out this evening, there's a bit more cloud here, but it is still quite warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Gathered the weather is not as good- cloudy in Nottingham where surprisingly the cricket is going Australias way on the first day of hte Ashes. Thats why I am up still. Was going to go to bed when the cricket started going well for us.

Have a lovely evening and ahappy birthday to your DH.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Maybe I will have to plan one of my holidays during the show. Looking forward to the photos. Container gardening is so much easier and less weeding.


Now that sounds like a plan.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Now that sounds like a plan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will start planning right after the november holiday. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Will start planning right after the november holiday. :-D


Great. I'm off now as we have a WI meeting tonight with some antiques experts. Going to take some old sewing and knitting things with me.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.

I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love having the grandsons here but it is a joy when they go home. I need to recoup for the next time they are here. Seth is like that he never wants to leave but I think it is because the live in town and have no yard to speak of.
> Happy birthday to your DH, how nice to go out and not have to cook.


And face, it's always more fun at Grandma's. lol. No matter what the age.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


Ooh, looks like a mystery to solve. lol, what fun, and it was someone who new you'd been under the weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


Well something to puzzle over for you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And face, it's always more fun at Grandma's. lol. No matter what the age.


Yes it is my oldest still thinks it's more fun at Granny's than at my place. OF course she has a lake and I only have a pool to play in. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's kind of fun to have a secret admirer! I think I once posted that when I was about 19 and single, I received a gorgeous bouquet at work with the card being a "Baby Congratulations" design with the note - "Thanks..Frank"! The design of the card really peaked everone's interest and I got a lot of teasing because I didn't know of any Frank that would be sending me flowers....about a week later,I was talking with one of our District Managers (Frank) and he asked if I got the flowers? He had been impressed with something I was able to help him out with and sent flowers of appreciation..I hadn' thought I'd gone out of my way or anything, so he didn't even pop into my head as a possible sender...we joked quite a bit about that incident over the years..that job is still one of my best work memories.



Pup lover said:


> I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear our dad is doing better. :thumbup:


And he might not need surgery at all!! It's so simple these days compared to what it was when I had my gall bladder removed.
Glad he's better.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


Looking forward to seeing photos and hearing all about it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Sorry the grandson didn't welcome his poor mom!!! Happy birthday to your DH...
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


A great who done-it,?????????


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


Sounds like a perfect way to spend the day. Your flowers are gorgeous! Your photos are so clear...what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed now- but the cricket is now going Englands way.
This morning (it is now 2.30am) is our monthly KP catchup soI will catch you all later in the day. Wonder how mcuh I will need to catch up with by then?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just may get one of those for me and one for Heidi - she hates water but drinks lots of flavored water. this would keep a few plastic bottles out of the landfill.
> 
> sam


I'm the same way... and that glass would let me make some really interesting infusions.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the link for the infuser. It's still on clearance too.
> http://www.shopko.com/detail/infusion-24oz-water-bottle-lime/50296


Thanks...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Awe, that sweet little face, so cute. The cowl is great too, I really like the color.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

some of our container flowers

My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks...


My pleasure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Lol, mystery solved, that was sweet of her. The flowers are gorgeous, I can't wait until next spring to do more on the flower side of landscaping, I want mostly pots in the front yard, now the backyard is a whole nother monster, it needs a total overhaul. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It was recently (like right now) brought to my attention that this is national ice cream month. (does gelato count? yum) so I thought I'd share this with you all. 
http://www.ksat.com/lifestyle/travelgetaways/-/477882/20880152/-/kwyk1m/-/index.html

I personally think I shall pass on many of them, starting with the breast milk one. lolol Now that is probably one of the more mild ones on this list but I don't want to ruin it for ya'll. lolololol


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


I have all those flowers in my garden too, mostly in containers! Is that lychnis hiding behind the Canterbury bells? If so, that is another one we both have!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


 Love that response.... clever, to the point and let's her know you are not happy with her..... and you shouldn't be.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful flowers! I have really neglected my flowers this year, meaning, I just didn't plant any! Some came up, which was unexpected, so I am trying to keep them going.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hmmmmm red ceiling.. that gives one ideas for sure! My dream kitchen is in red and black.. didn't really want red walls, I never thought about the ceiling being red.. thanks for that idea :wink: :thumbup: The bathroom sounds very "classy or elegant" would love to see that especially the cross stitch bouquets!


Red ceiling.... shiny white walls and shiny black cabinets.... That would be stunning. Way back in high school, we had to design a living room. Mine was red, white and black with an aquarium as an entry way wall divider... Of course shag carpet was in style then....... I thought I was being extremely contemporary.

(I'll post a picture when I finish getting all the bouquets into the frames... the frames are all on the wall, but some are empty.... )


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have an appointment for the 18th to do just that... I have already told him I will need a lot of anxiety medication. I'm going to make sure he knows I'm serious.... It will be a little difficult, because DH wants to go with me an I don't really want to talk about some of my fears and memories of dad and the tube in front of him... but.... I know he will think some is silly, and it is, but that doesn't make it any less real.
> 
> listen dream, i went through a full blown panic attack several yrs ago, it could have been brought on by many things or just a combination of stuff, didn't matter, didn't make it less real, i felt like i was dieing, i had been dealing with these issues for a while, when i had the attack ended up in er, thought i was having a heart attack, did all the tests, checks and no blockage, but my bp was off the charts, so i set up an appt. with my female dr. love her so much, she is a friend to me. she had been with me through the treatment and loss of my long time girlfriend since 5th grade, she was her dr also. she felt like this was my way of dealing with the loss, i just powered through for my friends family to be there for her no matter what, i just broke down in my dr office, was a basket case and bj was with me, i am sure he was shocked at how i just crumbled. so she talked to me about my family history and this was more than likely a lack of chemical make up in my brain. i have immediate family that deal with depression, bi polar issues, so i evidently deal with anxiety issues, its very real. i honestly never want that feeling to overwhelm me ever again, i take a med everyday that is not habit forming, we did increase it and then we decreased it, i also have something i take (i worry about becoming addicted as my bf was to prescription pills)when i don't feel i am controling my anxiety, its a 1/4 mg and i half it, but it is all i need, she never says anything when i want a refil for it, because i don't over use it. bottom line find you a dr you feel comfortable with talking with, and don't let dr or hubby dismiss this, unless you have dealt with this you have no idea. you go girl prayers for you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've only made it to 131.... but the dryer is done and I need to fold clothes, put some on to go to the show when Gerry gets home and move this body. I did manage to water all the flowers and pull a little grass out of one of the beds and have done a load of wash and rescheduled the Oncologist for October and place my mail order for prescription. I still have a couple more calls to make. Just can't keep up with you all. 

Tomorrow is the wound Dr. in the morning and a little shopping for Rachel before she leaves for camp. Friday is mom's hair, groceries, etc. Did call to get her tree cut down $600 but it has to be done.... It is going to be a scorcher today...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


we wait with baited breath! (any guesses as to the colour theme?!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!



Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Please, Julie, send it to Texas! We need it!


So much of the States is suffering from drought! We think we are so clever, but we have never solved the imbalances of the weather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Happy belated Birthday wishes for DH- hope you have a lovely time out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


That looks so good, and Trixie is a darling!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Glad to hear that your DD is doing better! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


I love lobelia! all the flowers are lovely!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet sweet Trixie! Daisy too!
Beautiful flowers Pup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

should give you the shots of the first Puffling emerging from one of the burrows

edit, no, does not seem to work- maybe if those who have been Puffin watching go into the site it will show up!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I promised Sam a picture of something knitted with the Patons metallic--this could be a small purse but I am thinking of it as a dice bag for those people who play the role-playing games.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That cake is a pure wonder. How clever .


NanaCaren said:


> Went to Mum's for the day had a lovely time. Lots of food and fun and fireworks in the evening


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Finding out the problem is a step in the right direction - oh! for both instances!!!! Glad Dad is feeling better and happy to hear you are making progress on your project!!!!!



Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was the pixies or fairies, they do that here at my house too, pesky little creatures for sure. :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


When I was a little girl my mum and dad use to say if something happened and nobody owned up to it that it must have been Mr Nobody. If something was missing then it must have been Mr Nobody. I was a bit unsure about Mr Nobody as I did think he was real and I was a bit afraid that I might see him! Lol isn't it strange the things we think when we are very young.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful time Fi!


PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday to DH - I'm sure that your daughter understands... little ones just want what and who they want with no regard for others feelings- and what they want changes by the minute!!! There will be times when he doesn't want to get out of the car to stay with you too.... He'll get used to the new routine soon enough. Enjoy your dinner out -


Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sandy and Pontuf* -- I received your parcels today. I have replied personally and thank you both very much.

What a great group this is!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When I was a little girl my mum and dad use to say if something happened and nobody owned up to it that it must have been Mr Nobody. If something was missing then it must have been Mr Nobody. I was a bit unsure about Mr Nobody as I did think he was real and I was a bit afraid that I might see him! Lol isn't it strange the things we think when we are very young.


When we were little, my mother would ask who did it and we'd all say, "Not me." She used to say, "When I catch that Not Me, he's in for a whoopin'!"


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> out all day yesterday but when 5pm came and time to bring them in, as I was going out to the the knit and natter at my lys, would Buttons come in? Would she heck! It took until 5.30 to get her in. Sprite the male was inside on his own munching away quite happily but Buttons is so different. You should have heard her muttering away at me when taking her in. My friend says I should remind Buttons about rabbit pies! Perhaps that would make her more accommodating lol I don't think so, she is one feisty rabbit who will do things her way!


i can so relate to this, yrs ago we had buggs for 7 yrs, he was my neices for a yr then she bored with him, we had a fully enclosed yd and so he came to live with us, he had a cage we put him in at nite, and some nites, he would run my legs off, we would almost get to the cage and he would make a pffft noise and zoom around back to the far corner of the yard, i used a long stick to prod him along when he stalled out, well, mr attitude would whirl around and grab the stick and jerk it out of my hand. i always felt we needed to put him up at nite, as i felt he was better protected, but on some occasions i told bj if you want the darn rabbit put up you do it, i have run after him all i am going to. he was a biggo spitfire of a personality all in his 18-20 lb body. he and bailey played together when she was outside, she never knew anything but buggs in the yard. they are caractors for sure. folks would pull over beside the yard and watch him thinking he was a large cat until they saw the big lopp ears and he hopped off. still after all this time some folks still ask about him. oh that was one spoiled and pampered rabbit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have all those flowers in my garden too, mostly in containers! Is that lychnis hiding behind the Canterbury bells? If so, that is another one we both have!


The red one? It is a maltese or Jerusalem cross plant.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was the pixies or fairies, they do that here at my house too, pesky little creatures for sure. :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The gremlins seem to visit us a great deal... No matter how much milk I leave out the elves never seem to do a house cleaning....

One time, when we had not been married long, the apartment was really in a shambles and dh commented that it looked like burglars had come in and were looking for something *very* small and *very* valuable...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, that was close to topic, we even have some TSP at my DSMothers house.
> I also like the actual painting, The taping is definitely a bit of a pain too. Keeping the cats out of it should be a real intersting test in creativitiy, perseverence, and just plain patience. lolol
> And I'll take any helpers I can get. lol :lol:


Love to paint and great at cutting in.... my problem is that I have to replaster a wall and have some woodwork repaired first and then prime before the color.... NOT FUN...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've only made it to 131.... but the dryer is done and I need to fold clothes, put some on to go to the show when Gerry gets home and move this body. I did manage to water all the flowers and pull a little grass out of one of the beds and have done a load of wash and rescheduled the Oncologist for October and place my mail order for prescription. I still have a couple more calls to make. Just can't keep up with you all.
> 
> Tomorrow is the wound Dr. in the morning and a little shopping for Rachel before she leaves for camp. Friday is mom's hair, groceries, etc. Did call to get her tree cut down $600 but it has to be done.... It is going to be a scorcher today...


$600.00 to cut down a tree? Mymom ended up paying $5,000.00! Well insurance will cover half, and it was a HUGE tree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> they are caractors for sure. folks would pull over beside the yard and watch him thinking he was a large cat until they saw the big lopp ears and he hopped off. still after all this time some folks still ask about him. oh that was one spoiled and pampered rabbit.


We had a pet rabbit for a while when youngest DD was in her "bunny phase." That one would nibble my husband's socks when he was sitting and had his feet stretched out in front of him...just those socks, no one else's!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> just got through battling the snorkie so i could fold clothes, she loves to roll and snatch and grab your wash clothes. the little butt. :| ok, carry on, i will try to catch up tonight maybe.


A snorkie is part yorkie and part?
Good ideas for using squash---will have to try.[/quote]

she is mini snauzer and yorkie and all attitude. looks like a yorkie, short legged, has the silver hair and blonde top knot. she is about 1 1/2 and weighs about 10 lbs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When I was a little girl my mum and dad use to say if something happened and nobody owned up to it that it must have been Mr Nobody. If something was missing then it must have been Mr Nobody. I was a bit unsure about Mr Nobody as I did think he was real and I was a bit afraid that I might see him! Lol isn't it strange the things we think when we are very young.


LOL!! We had Mr. Nobody in our house too, wonder if he's still haunting it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sandy said:


> We decided we needed to get away to warmer weather. My DD and DGD and her friend came over and will be leaving Wed. morning. We are staying until Friday. My knee hurts and so do my toes that I scraped up also.


 :-( :-( :shock: oh girlfriend i know that must really hurt. heal, healing thoughts for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been busy today - not really busy - but Heidi wanted me to knit a washcloth with an owl on it - I have the pattern - I had twenty rows done and didn't like the way it looked so frogged it and started over - I just finished row 23 - still doesn't look like an owl but I will withhold judgement until it is finished. would like to get to line 40 tonight - then there is just 19 rows to do tomorrow. she needs it for Saturday as part of her shower gift for Rachel. I had an owl dishcloth that had a cable owl on it but she didn't think it was big enough. we will see.

we had quite a storm this afternoon - actually it is still storming - don't think it is raining still - just blowing. I think parts of ohio go it worse than we did - I have an idea we got close to an inch of rain - will have to wait until gary gets home to read the rain guage. it got almost as black as midnight and still is not very bright. I think this is the rain we were to get during the night last night. just a little later.

I was surprised at the cars on the road - it was really coming down - I mean almost blindingly hard - and they never slowed down - I was just waiting for one to hydroplane into our yard. I just couldn't believe it - it was like they were obiliveous to what was going on. dumb in mw way of thinking.

hickory is actually pretty good during storms as long as he can see me. if I move he moves right along with me.

we had one power surge - lost lights for a nano second but of course it was enough to turn the computer off. thank goodness is will restore the last session.

I see I have a few pages to conquer here so will get at it.

hope everyone is cool and dry.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers purplefi - do you get a lot of bees in your garden. I never bother them - leave them alone and they will leave you alone is my philosophy. lol

it is difficult to keep up I agree - but don't worry about it - just keep up as you can - we love hearing from you.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, I am so many pages behind,I doubt if I'd be caught up this time next week by when you will be even further ahead on next week's TP.
> 
> I hope everyone if healing that needs it and peace to you all.
> 
> The flowers for today are my rambling rose and a bee feasting on another cranesbill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ...
> 
> we had quite a storm this afternoon - actually it is still storming - don't think it is raining still - just blowing. I think parts of ohio go it worse than we did - I have an idea we got close to an inch of rain - will have to wait until gary gets home to read the rain guage. it got almost as black as midnight and still is not very bright. I think this is the rain we were to get during the night last night. just a little later.
> 
> ...


too cool here, downright snowy to the south, more predicted, we are just wet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mountains of healing energy zooming across the water to use sugarsugar - be sure and get your rest. hope the meds kick in real soon and so you are quickly back to your old self.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I didnt! Felt like bronchitis to me by this morn and saw doc this aft... have strong antibiotics and a puffer to use for now. :thumbup: Should feel much better in a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go Marianne - who cares if she was upset.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital.
> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't remember either pontuf - I know I didn't talk very much the first time - I was such a shy little thing.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Anyone remember how they found the KTP.? I cannot remember how I found this thread or Knitting Paradise. but so glad I did!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we should roll gwennie first - since she has done so much planning for this we should allow her to be first as a reward.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Uh no!!!!! ROFL... I truly saw you doing this though.. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking back - it was not pretty - much too much time spent on the hair. for years I kept my hair tinted and permed - blow it out - use a hot curling brush - goodness - all that time. now I wash it - comb it and forget it. lol

sam



KateB said:


> Would love to see a picture of that!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little cat hair in the paint will just give it some texture.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, that was close to topic, we even have some TSP at my DSMothers house.
> I also like the actual painting, The taping is definitely a bit of a pain too. Keeping the cats out of it should be a real intersting test in creativitiy, perseverence, and just plain patience. lolol
> And I'll take any helpers I can get. lol :lol:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The gremlins seem to visit us a great deal... No matter how much milk I leave out the elves never seem to do a house cleaning....
> 
> One time, when we had not been married long, the apartment was really in a shambles and dh commented that it looked like burglars had come in and were looking for something *very* small and *very* valuable...


Seems like our DHs are good for coming up with those kind of comments. Once, when I had some money from a church fund raiser, I was worried to go away and leave it in the apartment. My DH said "Don't worry. If anyone breaks in they will think someone beat them to the job."


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so sick of white coats!!!! Gerry came in from his General Practictioner appointment this morning and needs a cardiac Dr. The one who would see him today doesn't take his insurance so he is going to another place the 22nd. He has skin cancer check on the 23rd. (I've been trying to get him to make it for a couple of moles for weeks.... and now he can't get in right away.) He cancelled hearing aide check for tomorrow and is going next Wed. He also needs to go to Louisiana for nursery this Sat... (one state over....but a nice long drive) I may go with him.... IF they rent a nice new truck instead of the half air conditioned bucket of bolts he drives most of the time. .... Done griping.

Off to the show in 45 minutes... It is at a really nice shopping center---- but you must go outside to each new store---- I'm trying to think what else I need there.... Surely something.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I loved his "little lessons" on the history of England and all things English - I really miss it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I cannot remember nor did I think I was "at" the first one! I do remember some great patterns from Dave and the discussions of converting measurements for receipts/recipes--and learning a lot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Is he going to have it removed? There has been a lot of talk about that this week... and it can be done very simply nowadays... Glad he is home and obviously feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for dad sorlenna - still sending healing energy so he is soon back in the pink. that is not a fun thing to go through.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it really is a simple operation sorlenna - I think the doctors were more worried about my lungs but I sailed through the surgery. I figure your father is about my age so I think he will do great.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> From what I understand, they will remove it. I'm not sure when--just had a text from DD. I will need to call my mother to verify details.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does put it in perspective doesn't it.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I was the one that found the photo - someone had posted something to look at - and I just scrolled down further and there he was. I thought it was a hoot so posted it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I remember that photo, didn't bother me in the least. And wonderful friendships were formed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like our weather today caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> That sounds a bit chilly but would be welcome in the heat we are having. It is storming off and on so far today so hope it cools down some.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Maybe I will have to plan one of my holidays during the show. Looking forward to the photos. Container gardening is so much easier and less weeding.


YES.... and that is why I'm going to be doing a lot of painting in my brightly paint ATV tires.......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip to you purplefi - your and mr p have a super time.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to the Hampton Court Flower Show tomorrow. I bet we come back with some more plants. I shall take my camera so hope to have some interesting photos to post.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's kind of fun to have a secret admirer! I think I once posted that when I was about 19 and single, I received a gorgeous bouquet at work with the card being a "Baby Congratulations" design with the note - "Thanks..Frank"! The design of the card really peaked everone's interest and I got a lot of teasing because I didn't know of any Frank that would be sending me flowers....about a week later,I was talking with one of our District Managers (Frank) and he asked if I got the flowers? He had been impressed with something I was able to help him out with and sent flowers of appreciation..I hadn' thought I'd gone out of my way or anything, so he didn't even pop into my head as a possible sender...we joked quite a bit about that incident over the years..that job is still one of my best work memories.


My most embarrassing flower deliver was a huge bunch of roses that arrived just as my now DH was picking me up for a concert... I KNEW who sent them (another guy) but gushed and thanked future DH for them.... much to his confusion, since he didn't send them!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun purplefi - looking forward to your photos.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could come too. We shall drive there as there is good parking. It starts at 10 a. We shall take a picnic and leave it in the car as you are allowed to return to your car during the day. There are several marques and loads of exhibits. One special one is the Army Wives from our area who are exhibiting a container garden. I shall take loads of photos.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Great cowl and even greater Trixie.... What a cutie....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Love your flowers. The dark blue lobelia is one of my favorites but it burns up around here unless kept in part shade and lots of water.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it definitely is easier - although I would like to have a few raised beds for veggies.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Maybe I will have to plan one of my holidays during the show. Looking forward to the photos. Container gardening is so much easier and less weeding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The gremlins seem to visit us a great deal... No matter how much milk I leave out the elves never seem to do a house cleaning....
> 
> One time, when we had not been married long, the apartment was really in a shambles and dh commented that it looked like burglars had come in and were looking for something *very* small and *very* valuable...


lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday to your husband - sounds like you are headed for a great meal - you will have to regale us with what you had and what you thought of the place.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was recently (like right now) brought to my attention that this is national ice cream month. (does gelato count? yum) so I thought I'd share this with you all.
> http://www.ksat.com/lifestyle/travelgetaways/-/477882/20880152/-/kwyk1m/-/index.html
> 
> I personally think I shall pass on many of them, starting with the breast milk one. lolol Now that is probably one of the more mild ones on this list but I don't want to ruin it for ya'll. lolololol


Love Gelato.... There are some odd flavors that are quite good. Sea salt and caramel is wonderful... Green tea is another good one and I know a lady that makes fresh lavender gelato.... to die for...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is he going to have it removed? There has been a lot of talk about that this week... and it can be done very simply nowadays... Glad he is home and obviously feeling better.


I believe so--it was noted to me as "simple surgery should fix" things, and my mother and DD have both had theirs out, easy peasy. I was more worried not knowing--he is 76--in very good health overall, so this should be a breeze. I really appreciate everyone's good wishes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun pup lover - enjoy the roses.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I just got a flower delivery of two yellow roses in a vase with a card that says love, healing and friendship friendshipand is signed Guess Who.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who, none of my local friends would sign that way even my friends that live away from here would sign their name not guess who.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking back - it was not pretty - much too much time spent on the hair. for years I kept my hair tinted and permed - blow it out - use a hot curling brush - goodness - all that time. now I wash it - comb it and forget it. lol
> 
> sam


LOL LOL :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking cowl pup lover - great design and well done - Trixie is too cute - and looks very innocent.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The red one? It is a maltese or Jerusalem cross plant.


Just checked up - yes, Maltese Cross plant is what I call lychnis. Very strange that in different parts of the world, with significantly different climates, the same flowers are in bloom at the same time.

Just got in from a very good evening out. The food was excellent (although, as we had been warned, not cheap), but we did feel the service was a little patchy. Still, it was good to see a local restaurant packed out, even on a Wednesday evening. If they can sort out the service, it could become a real local asset.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great cowl and even greater Trixie.... What a cutie....


 :thumbup: Agreed! What a face!

I am just about ready to start on the baby sweater again--I hope I can finish it in the next day or two and get on to the next size!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am definitely going to have some Canterbury bells next year - they are beautiful - have never seen them before.

sam



Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> listen dream, i went through a full blown panic attack several yrs ago, it could have been brought on by many things or just a combination of stuff, didn't matter, didn't make it less real, i felt like i was dieing, i had been dealing with these issues for a while, when i had the attack ended up in er, thought i was having a heart attack, did all the tests, checks and no blockage, but my bp was off the charts, so i set up an appt. with my female dr. love her so much, she is a friend to me. she had been with me through the treatment and loss of my long time girlfriend since 5th grade, she was her dr also. she felt like this was my way of dealing with the loss, i just powered through for my friends family to be there for her no matter what, i just broke down in my dr office, was a basket case and bj was with me, i am sure he was shocked at how i just crumbled. so she talked to me about my family history and this was more than likely a lack of chemical make up in my brain. i have immediate family that deal with depression, bi polar issues, so i evidently deal with anxiety issues, its very real. i honestly never want that feeling to overwhelm me ever again, i take a med everyday that is not habit forming, we did increase it and then we decreased it, i also have something i take (i worry about becoming addicted as my bf was to prescription pills)when i don't feel i am controling my anxiety, its a 1/4 mg and i half it, but it is all i need, she never says anything when i want a refil for it, because i don't over use it. bottom line find you a dr you feel comfortable with talking with, and don't let dr or hubby dismiss this, unless you have dealt with this you have no idea. you go girl prayers for you.


So sorry you had to go through that.... but you do understand... It is real.... My female Dr. is too conservative and wants me to take Prozac or others in that class and I won't because they cause sweating and weight gain on me and don't give that much relief. I take Xanax that I get from another Dr. because mine won't prescribe it because it is addictive. (I really want Ativan) Well, my thought is that the smoking was addictive but helped me cope. Don't do that anymore. So what if I'm addicted to something that I will probably need the rest of my life anyhow? I'm not a young thing.

I will definitely be talking to Sr. and try to impress on him just how serious I am about my feelings of anxiety.... I KNOW I will live through it.... Just want my sanity to be intact when I leave too... and that not being able to breath feeling... AWFUL!!!!!!!! Glad you found a good balance... None of us should live life in fear...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I promised Sam a picture of something knitted with the Patons metallic--this could be a small purse but I am thinking of it as a dice bag for those people who play the role-playing games.


Love it. It would make a great evening bag.....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Trixie, is so cute, beautiful eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I will pass on all of them - maybe the bacon one - maybe.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> It was recently (like right now) brought to my attention that this is national ice cream month. (does gelato count? yum) so I thought I'd share this with you all.
> http://www.ksat.com/lifestyle/travelgetaways/-/477882/20880152/-/kwyk1m/-/index.html
> 
> I personally think I shall pass on many of them, starting with the breast milk one. lolol Now that is probably one of the more mild ones on this list but I don't want to ruin it for ya'll. lolololol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Just awesome, love the colors and I can just feel them, so beautiful. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if it was aqua net - one does not soon forget it's odor.
> 
> sam
> 
> also made you feel like you had a helmet on your head. do not ask how i know.........


  :lol: :? i remember the smell of white rain and aqua net, and heaven forbid if your hair got wet, oh yuk.............but in the day that was all the choice we had. used to buy the big ol can of aqua net. rofl


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Love your cowl puplover. The color is great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is super cool sorlenna - where did you get the yarn? I need to be thinking about a new purse for the daughters and that would be something different.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I promised Sam a picture of something knitted with the Patons metallic--this could be a small purse but I am thinking of it as a dice bag for those people who play the role-playing games.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I would like to ask that y'all throw a little healing energy in the pot for my daddy. He's in the hospital, and they think it may be gallstones but the tests aren't back yet. We should have an update today or tomorrow.
> 
> The chart is (I think/hope) ready to go. Next up is swatching...


Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does put it in perspective doesn't it.
> 
> sam


Be interesting to see the same done with other mega countries!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> to have the REAL story.... I know some people just tend to be drama queens,,,,,
> 
> i used to work with a girl, very nice, honest, but i learned real fast she liked to up the drama, once i was in the office with her, quality lab, i was in there when an incident happened, when she told this incident to our boss, i was at my desk and after it was repeated and everyone left, except the other lady who worked with us, i looked at her and said i was sitting right here, that never happened like that, at all. blew me away/ i noticed she embellished things a lot, so i halfway listened to her and never let her suck me in to much. go figure people
> :hunf: :hunf: :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just checked up - yes, Maltese Cross plant is what I call lychnis. Very strange that in different parts of the world, with significantly different climates, the same flowers are in bloom at the same time.
> 
> Just got in from a very good evening out. The food was excellent (although, as we had been warned, not cheap), but we did feel the service was a little patchy. Still, it was good to see a local restaurant packed out, even on a Wednesday evening. If they can sort out the service, it could become a real local asset.


so glad it was mostly good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is super cool sorlenna - where did you get the yarn? I need to be thinking about a new purse for the daughters and that would be something different.
> 
> sam


I got it at Michaels--it's called Patons Metallic and is a worsted weight or thereabouts. If they have it in the bin, you'll spot it quickly! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - maybe they have it on their web site - michaels is fifty miles away. I love the bag - that was the perfect yarn for it.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I got it at Michaels--it's called Patons Metallic and is a worsted weight or thereabouts. If they have it in the bin, you'll spot it quickly! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cesar's ghost - I am caught up. we have a nice breeze and blue sky with puffy clouds - a very nice change after the storm.

think I will go work on the dishrag somemore.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> I am definitely going to have some Canterbury bells next year - they are beautiful - have never seen them before.
> 
> sam


They are a biennial, so plant them one year flower the next, we get the occasional volunteer but for themost part we plant every year DH loves them. They are sposed to be cup and saucer, meaning there should be petals around the base if the flower also but have only had one or two stalks ever that had the saucers. They come in pink, white, light purple and dark purple.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both Trixie and the cowl are pretty. 


Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are gorgeous! They look so vibrant!


Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


And probably to spend only ten minutes with the doc...isn't that always the way?! I hope the doc has good news for you.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again. 
this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL

Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
Sharon


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry you had to go through that.... but you do understand... It is real.... My female Dr. is too conservative and wants me to take Prozac or others in that class and I won't because they cause sweating and weight gain on me and don't give that much relief. I take Xanax that I get from another Dr. because mine won't prescribe it because it is addictive. (I really want Ativan) Well, my thought is that the smoking was addictive but helped me cope. Don't do that anymore. So what if I'm addicted to something that I will probably need the rest of my life anyhow? I'm not a young thing.
> 
> I will definitely be talking to Sr. and try to impress on him just how serious I am about my feelings of anxiety.... I KNOW I will live through it.... Just want my sanity to be intact when I leave too... and that not being able to breath feeling... AWFUL!!!!!!!! Glad you found a good balance... None of us should live life in fear...


I have had xanax for years for mine, only when I need them no daily meds Dr. said didnt need that. I got generic ativan from oncologist apparently helps with nausea also and I do like it just wonder if it will stop a full blown panic attack. I havent had a full blown in a couple of years thankfulky, once you have had though I think you always worry about another one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee thanks Sam...I think....LOL...I think I'll pass on this one; perhaps if I was feeling so stiff and sore and was say 20 years younger....



thewren said:


> I think we should roll gwennie first - since she has done so much planning for this we should allow her to be first as a reward.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think we should roll gwennie first - since she has done so much planning for this we should allow her to be first as a reward.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love that metallic yarn, agree with Jynx would make a great evening bag. Glad to hear that dad has answer and will be taken care of.

Pontuf so sorry your having to wait! I hate when professionals dont consider their client/patients time as important as theirs. Hope you get in soon.

Thanks all for the compliments on our flowers and Trixie she is a cutie and a real cuddle bug. Daisy says I must post a picture of her also. They have both beensuch a comfort to me through surgery and chemo when I have to go back to work I dont know what any of us will do we are so used to being together all the time now.

Strawberry hope you are feeling better soon. Healing energy energyn prayrrs headed your way.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have had xanax for years for mine, only when I need them no daily meds Dr. said didnt need that. I got generic ativan from oncologist apparently helps with nausea also and I do like it just wonder if it will stop a full blown panic attack. I havent had a full blown in a couple of years thankfulky, once you have had though I think you always worry about another one.


I have prescription Ativan s/l for my panic attacks. Mine start with claustrophobic attacks and the next thing I feel as if I am being smothered, heart attacks, and such an overwhelming feeling of dread and horror comes over me. No thanks, don't really relish the thoughts of having any more of them but my doc does prescribe them for me as he knows what these panic attacks do to me. 
Deep breathing and meditation will only calm me down so far and then everything explodes within me to the point where I can not deal with it. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm...I know GI means Gastrointestinal specialist ....wonder if they (the office) thinks it also has something to do with the military....why you may ask....well my Dad was in the army and also said they made you hurry up and then wait....:LOL Just a little humor to brighten your wait.


Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Charlotte,
> 
> Don't recall EVER getting any response to anything I posted and the attitude seemed rather exclusive. Then when Sam ended up as the host (rather suddenly it seemed to me but I'll never know if there we PMs between Dave and Sam. However, Sam displayed an entirely different (and welcoming) attitude, so I jumped in with both feet and have been here and posting as often as I have time and something constructive to add to the conversations.
> 
> ...


i joined while dave was heading it, was rather stuffy then and i never felt the true friendships i do now, totally different vibe since sam took the helm. everyone talks really down home, not a snooty one here. 
welcome grandmadi, you've joined a interesting eclectic bunch here,  
gwenie i love the red room, i have one wall in lroom that is a deep burgandy. love the warmth.
dreamweaver i wish your surgury was over for you. 
pup, glad for your good news
everyone was talking about their short hair cuts, i love them on other folks, my sister that passed this spring had the prettiest shade of white/silver gray that dad has and she looked so good with her hair short and spikie, me i look like a pumpkin head with short hair, i keep mine in a straight bob at chin length, don't have to do anything just wash and wear. well, until the humidity hits and then its fuzz head. 
sam i am gonna hunt out the recipe for the ABC bread, i love to fix this at christmas time and do it in little mini bundt pans and have each in snack saks, i fix a basket at the back door, so when someone leaves they don't leave empty handed have done it for yrs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting.
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


Sharon, here is something just for you. Sounds like you need this! hugs, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> a little cat hair in the paint will just give it some texture.
> 
> sam


Lol, it's the cleaning of the cat after and all the paint that gets tracked around the house and over the furniture that I worry about. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


Daisy is gorgeous! Youngest DD has a "life sized" plushie of a dog like her--his name is Herald and he takes up her whole bed. LOL

Zoe, good to see you--hope things are settling down for you now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daisy is a beautiful dog! She has lovely markings. Look like she would lick you to death.
\


Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oopsie...did a me/gwenie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a hell of a hissy fit

sam



Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love Gelato.... There are some odd flavors that are quite good. Sea salt and caramel is wonderful... Green tea is another good one and I know a lady that makes fresh lavender gelato.... to die for...


Ooh ,the lavender would be great. I love the sea salt and caramel and Lemon is wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooo....can I have one too???


5mmdpns said:


> Sharon, here is something just for you. Sounds like you need this! hugs, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


NOT GOOD!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, good to see you--hope things are settling down for you now.


Thank you Sorlena, on-going dramas! *sigh* I should sell my movie rights to my soap opera, only trouble with that is I have no agent to look out for my best interests. hahahha, I will just hang out here at the KTP.

I first joined this KTP back when Fireball Dave was hosting it. hmmm, there seemed to be lots of British information given by Dave and most of it was wonderful. The tea cozies he designed were great. Like a lot of things when you get people from all over the world in one room, there were heated arguments at times.
I must sing Sam's accolades though as the bond of KTP friendships that have become family bonds have really flourished under Sam. Besides, Sam has great cooking skills and he has a rocking chair!!!! hahaha, we love you Sam! our true brother whom we would not trade away for any thing......... well, now my stash is getting smaller come to think of it! hahah, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Sharon - sending you tons of healing energy nonstop.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL
> 
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I will pass on all of them - maybe the bacon one - maybe.
> 
> sam


Thought the sweet corn might not be toooooo bad lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooo....can I have one too???


Sure, you want a strawberry one or a blueberry one or a watermelon-kiwi one? why don't you just hop on up here and we will experiment with all the flavors. hmmmm, chocolate one is high on the list of the ones to experiment over!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't it be just like hang gliding except it would be on the ground?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Gee thanks Sam...I think....LOL...I think I'll pass on this one; perhaps if I was feeling so stiff and sore and was say 20 years younger....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL
> 
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


Been wondering how you were!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one precious dog pup lover - daisy looks like she likes to play a lot.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be a problem - paint + cat paws - that could be an interesting pattern on the walls.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, it's the cleaning of the cat after and all the paint that gets tracked around the house and over the furniture that I worry about. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you Sharon - sending you tons of healing energy nonstop.
> 
> sam


Ditto!

I've run the recycling out to the bin and done the vacuuming...humidity must be up as now I feel a bit sticky. Well, it'd be nice if that meant rain! We shall see. I have a bit of a headache as well--maybe I'm thinking too hard?! Heh.

I should have the pics of the cape ready to post now, so I'll do that...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


Oh she's so pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I've run the recycling out to the bin and done the vacuuming...humidity must be up as now I feel a bit sticky. Well, it'd be nice if that meant rain! We shall see. I have a bit of a headache as well--maybe I'm thinking too hard?! Heh.
> 
> I should have the pics of the cape ready to post now, so I'll do that...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Sorlena, on-going dramas! *sigh* I should sell my movie rights to my soap opera, only trouble with that is I have no agent to look out for my best interests. hahahha, I will just hang out here at the KTP.
> 
> Zoe


I have often said I could write my life's story but it would have to be published as fiction, since I doubt anyone would believe half of it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry you had to go through that.... but you do understand... It is real.... My female Dr. is too conservative and wants me to take Prozac or others in that class and I won't because they cause sweating and weight gain on me and don't give that much relief. I take Xanax that I get from another Dr. because mine won't prescribe it because it is addictive. (I really want Ativan) Well, my thought is that the smoking was addictive but helped me cope. Don't do that anymore. So what if I'm addicted to something that I will probably need the rest of my life anyhow? I'm not a young thing.
> dreamweaver i take :Citalopram generic for Celexa
> what i keep on hand for hard times, far and few in between is: Alprazolam generic for Xanax
> i take very little meds and it takes very little to work for me, everyone is diff. but my dr. knows i won't over use the xanax stuff, i take 1/8 mg of it when i need it. works quickly.
> you keep on till you find some dr to listen to you. its a chemical imbalance in your brain and is a very real thing to deal with.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have prescription Ativan s/l for my panic attacks. Mine start with claustrophobic attacks and the next thing I feel as if I am being smothered, heart attacks, and such an overwhelming feeling of dread and horror comes over me. No thanks, don't really relish the thoughts of having any more of them but my doc does prescribe them for me as he knows what these panic attacks do to me.
> Deep breathing and meditation will only calm me down so far and then everything explodes within me to the point where I can not deal with it. Zoe


oh, all of this sounds so familiar to me. see you think your the only one to deal with this stuff.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


  what beautiful pups, what breed. love their faces :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have prescription Ativan s/l for my panic attacks. Mine start with claustrophobic attacks and the next thing I feel as if I am being smothered, heart attacks, and such an overwhelming feeling of dread and horror comes over me. No thanks, don't really relish the thoughts of having any more of them but my doc does prescribe them for me as he knows what these panic attacks do to me.
> Deep breathing and meditation will only calm me down so far and then everything explodes within me to the point where I can not deal with it. Zoe





Southern Gal said:


> oh, all of this sounds so familiar to me. see you think your the only one to deal with this stuff.


Yah, and when you are going through an attack, you feel you are the only one going through it and no one else can help because they can't get through to you to bring you out of it. Scary. Zoe :-(


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, and when you are going through an attack, you know you are the only one going through it and no one else can help because they cant get through to you. Scary. Zoe :-(


Too true. I've been there and done that...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


Yah, that is a disease that is really one that needs to be carefully controlled. Here is the short version of what it is: the person with celiac disease has a problem with their intestines (small) digesting gluten. The gluten ingestion can produce a lot of negative hurts and rawness. Here is a web site from the Mayo clinic that goes into all the details.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/celiac-disease/DS00319

The good news about celiac disease is that the person with this disease can absolutely control it. It means a diet in which there is no gluten ingested. Gluten is found in wheat and some other foods. If you have this celiac disease, you want to get into a celiac support group ASAP. Just remember that there is a lot of emotional support amongst those experiencing the same things. You are not alone unless you choose to be. hugs, and you may just have to live on fruit! Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

WOOO-HOOO!!! My Harmonys came today. Did you get yours, Marianne and Sam??? Can't wait to get yarn on them!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

WOOO-HOOO!!! My Harmonys came today. Did you get yours, Marianne and Sam??? Can't wait to get yarn on them!
JuneK


OOPS!! pulled a Gwenie!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Your flowers are lovely...and your pictures are so clear, they look as if I could r each out and touch them!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It means a diet in which there is no gluten ingested. Gluten is found in wheat and some other foods.
> 
> There are many more products than there used to be. I see quite a few gluten-free choices in the grocery store these days--don't recall them being available even a 2-3 years ago. So if you need to go gluten-free it is certainly do-able.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I loved his "little lessons" on the history of England and all things English - I really miss it.
> 
> sam


I miss that,too. Well, I found out why I'm so drawn to the British Isles....had my DNA tested! I'm 91% British and 9% East European!!! Do you think most of my ancestors came from the Isles!!!? 
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> they will have three bathrooms to choose from - or they can go behind the barn with my little grandsons although they have been know to use the front yard too.
> 
> sam


I vote for a bathroom. I have been known to use the great outdoors while camping many years ago, but now I prefer better facilities that a patch of grass. ROFL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


My neighbour is celiac- I have done quite a bit of research in to the necessary restrictions of diet- most of which I have passed on to her, but I can check it out, if that is what proves to be the case!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184065-1.html#3598268

Pictures are here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


Just one other thing, there are lots of people who are well-meaning and will pass on knowledge to you. One of the greatest people with knowledge on how to live and eat healthy with this disease is your dietian and/or nutritionist. If you do have this celiac disease, you need to go and see one asap for dietary foods that are kind to the celiac's digestive system. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I noticed this myself in the grocery section of Walmart this past weekend. I had never before seen so many items advertised as being gluten free. In years past, I believe you had to shop at a health food store to find much at all.



ChrisEl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It means a diet in which there is no gluten ingested. Gluten is found in wheat and some other foods.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry...another gwenie....it must be the muscle relaxer and pain pill I took earlier kicking in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the edge on both of them very much. Just the right touch of whimsey.


Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184065-1.html#3598268
> 
> Pictures are here.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Happy birthday to your hubby.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf, this just popped up in my news feed. Our coffee chain, Tim Hortons, has just introduced a gluten free product into their repertoire of doughnuts! Zoe 
http://www.thestar.com/life/food_wine/2013/07/10/tim_hortons_introduces_glutenfree_macaroon.html


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful work. I love the edge on both of them very much. Just the right touch of whimsey.


Thanks! I learned quite a bit from this. I had wanted to do something side to side but wasn't sure about the "mechanics" of it--now I have a much clearer idea.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry...another gwenie....it must be the muscle relaxer and pain pill I took earlier kicking in.


It knows that you are first in line for the bubble wrap hill roll! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Lovely flowers no flowers this year just some herbs and a few vegetables. That is what happens when you go away for three weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I promised Sam a picture of something knitted with the Patons metallic--this could be a small purse but I am thinking of it as a dice bag for those people who play the role-playing games.


 Love the Bag!!!!! I have some but have yet to make anything with it. Was to have made gauntlets for the boys in the spring. I like the dice bag idea have lots of role playing people in the family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


Pets are a great way to get a good laugh and lots of love. Amazingly they can listen and never judge. Your dog looks like alot of fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That cake is a pure wonder. How clever .


Thank you I will pass this on to Elishia.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Daisy is playful and very vocal. The breeder told us this breed doesn't bark a lot, HA! She barks, growls, howls yodels makes all kinds of noises to express herself and usually not very quietly. Lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been busy today - not really busy - but Heidi wanted me to knit a washcloth with an owl on it - I have the pattern - I had twenty rows done and didn't like the way it looked so frogged it and started over - I just finished row 23 - still doesn't look like an owl but I will withhold judgement until it is finished. would like to get to line 40 tonight - then there is just 19 rows to do tomorrow. she needs it for Saturday as part of her shower gift for Rachel. I had an owl dishcloth that had a cable owl on it but she didn't think it was big enough. we will see.
> 
> we had quite a storm this afternoon - actually it is still storming - don't think it is raining still - just blowing. I think parts of ohio go it worse than we did - I have an idea we got close to an inch of rain - will have to wait until gary gets home to read the rain guage. it got almost as black as midnight and still is not very bright. I think this is the rain we were to get during the night last night. just a little later.
> 
> ...


I left for Kendallville, IN just when the storm started, about 1 pm. I swear there was some hail mixed in. And you are right, people don't even slow down. I was afraid I would have to load in the rain but it was fairly clear in IN and the sun is shining bright in the Chicago area. Delivery is tomorrow and they are paying me a layover so don't really care.

My DD2's dogs are scared of storms, mostly the larger one. He hides under the table or chair when they hit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> what beautiful pups, what breed. love their faces :thumbup:


Daisy is a Bernese Mountain dog and Trixie is a cockapoo (cocker panial and poodle)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yah, and when you are going through an attack, you feel you are the only one going through it and no one else can help because they can't get through to you to bring you out of it. Scary. Zoe :-(


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I was the one that found the photo - someone had posted something to look at - and I just scrolled down further and there he was. I thought it was a hoot so posted it.
> 
> sam


Yes you were and it was a hoot.

It has gotten terrible hot and humid again. Was glad to be able to sit in my truck with the air on full blast. Took Chrissy shopping for school clothes, dropped Michael and a bunch of his friends off at the fair. Enjoyed the AC in the truck the most. Chatted with a friend while waiting for the teens to call. Peaceful day all the way around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOOO-HOOO!!! My Harmonys came today. Did you get yours, Marianne and Sam??? Can't wait to get yarn on them!
> JuneK
> 
> OOPS!! pulled a Gwenie!!
> JuneK


Lol, my you are excited. lolol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


Sorry Pontuf, dont know anybody with it or know anything about it myself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> YES.... and that is why I'm going to be doing a lot of painting in my brightly paint ATV tires.......


Haven't thought about painting the tires on a vehicle since I sold my jeep. Might have to do that to the tractor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it definitely is easier - although I would like to have a few raised beds for veggies.
> 
> sam


I do have raised beds for veggies and perennial herbs, makes my life easier. With tips from a friend that's family have market gardens it is even more efficient that before.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally caught up. Waiting for a doctor's appt. is stressful enough. Doctor's wonder why people need meds for panic attacks. Try waiting for one of their appointments when they are running super late. My dentist office today was the same way. I took off early from work only to sit in a waiting room that whole time. I frequently get put on 3-6 month waiting lists to see specialists unless I am willing to see the doctors that nobody really wants. I have learned to investigate who is the best in the area and then wait to get in to see them. I use to take the first appt with whatever doctor was available and then ended up needing to see the doctor with a longer waiting list so now I just go that route from the very beginning. 

I have been enjoying the beautiful flowers.

I discovered the KTP about 8 months ago. At first I thought it was an event people were going to and I thought I was eavesdropping into something I shouldn't. It was a positive and caring site every time I read posts and just starting feeling the care and compassion that people had for one another. What a blessing to have this among so many people. I have read and posted on other sites only to read some very hateful comments among some people. I wanted nothing to do with that and questioned whether I wanted to continue checking out KP. I am pleased to have found this KTP and the friendships that exist as a result of the caring atmosphere that has been developed here.

The weatherman says that Michigan will be super hot next week. Into the 90's. Hopefully next weekend will be bearable at KAP. Still trying to decide which route I want to take to Defiance next week. If I am ready to leave early in the day, I might chose to take a more leisurely route for part of the trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


That is quite a long wait I son't think I'd be very happy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> I left for Kendallville, IN just when the storm started, about 1 pm. I swear there was some hail mixed in. And you are right, people don't even slow down. I was afraid I would have to load in the rain but it was fairly clear in IN and the sun is shining bright in the Chicago area. Delivery is tomorrow and they are paying me a layover so don't really care.
> 
> My DD2's dogs are scared of storms, mostly the larger one. He hides under the table or chair when they hit.


Glad to hear that you got a load. Enjoy the drive. Looking forward to meeting you next weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL
> 
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


Good to see you on here have been wondering if you were back home yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Mystery solved- how nice of her to send them.
Your own flowers look lovely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.

I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.

My symptoms were just like the ones mentioned here. 
-----

I don't see how we can ever have a better 'leader' than Sam. He never seems distant, and he always shows how much he cares for us all. I am sure that he is one of the main reasons I personally joined the tea party - his kindness, and the lack of drama here. I get enough 'drama' dealing with the workshops and though 97% of the people are absolutely wonderful, there are one or two who have made life very difficult. From him teaching the wingspan we have become friends and it is a valuable friendship for me. I think each of us feel a personal 
friendship with him. He takes the time to reach us all. I look for his posts even when I don't have time to read all the pages. - He always says kind things - I also like his humor. He brings out the best of us. as you can see I am a 'Sam Fan'/

Two or three people have accused that workshops are a power thing with me , and I come here and the hurt just leaves. I realize it is par for the course but it is hurtful to have my motives so misread. (I am venting now} sorry everyone- 

Then wonderful things happen. I get a parcel from Sandy from Washington State , full of winter wear for flood victims -- I get books and patterns from Pontuf (Charlotte) to use in a class , I get contsant support from this group. People volunteer to teach for us - lifelong friendships are formed, contstant support -it is so important in my life - it is to do with the example that Sam and the rest of you set. kindness, and unwavering support. How lucky am I to have found you . To say nothing of the kindness shown for my work which means so much to me. 


Shirley


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I will definitely be talking to Sr. and try to impress on him just how serious I am about my feelings of anxiety.... I KNOW I will live through it.... Just want my sanity to be intact when I leave too... and that not being able to breath feeling... AWFUL!!!!!!!! Glad you found a good balance... None of us should live life in fear... Be sure to talk with your anesthesia person about this as well. They have wonderful ways of helping with this type of anxiety, but will need to know you have it in order to help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I will definitely be talking to Sr. and try to impress on him just how serious I am about my feelings of anxiety.... I KNOW I will live through it.... Just want my sanity to be intact when I leave too... and that not being able to breath feeling... AWFUL!!!!!!!! Glad you found a good balance... None of us should live life in fear... Be sure to talk with your anesthesia person about this as well. They have wonderful ways of helping with this type of anxiety, but will need to know you have it in order to help.


You are correct- usually before surgery they send in the anestheseiologist, at least they do up here. Make sure dear Dreamweaver that you let him know your fears. YOu have been through so much and they do have ways of helping calm your fears and help dealing with the aftermath of surgery. As is said here - they don't know unless you let them know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was recently (like right now) brought to my attention that this is national ice cream month. (does gelato count? yum) so I thought I'd share this with you all.
> http://www.ksat.com/lifestyle/travelgetaways/-/477882/20880152/-/kwyk1m/-/index.html
> 
> I personally think I shall pass on many of them, starting with the breast milk one. lolol Now that is probably one of the more mild ones on this list but I don't want to ruin it for ya'll. lolololol


I have tried sweet corn icecream in Singapore. Didn't particulary like it because to me sweet corn is a vegatable but I could see (taste?) that could be good without that perception. As to the others- I don't think I would try any, the breast milk one sure is mild comoared to the others. Mty thoughts when you commented on it was that it was very bland- but they have flavoured it I see.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Rofl!! Great response Marianne! At least he is aware of it also and the two of you can work around her. What a shame. My DHs oldest son is a drama person. Unfortunately got bad enough they had a big falling out and we havent heard from him or his family for 6 years now. Miss getting to know the grands, dont miss the drama and bs.


He has no natural children, 2 step-daughters one I really have gotten to know the last 2 years, but she just moved to Chicago. I do not want to loose him but truly I cannot tolerate the lies and deception that she is playing with.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun, stay out of trouble, and don't forget a crochet hook so she can teach that one. :-D Oh! And have a safe drive.


The crochet lessons will begin sometime in August.. LOL. Too much on both our plates right now for that! :wink: Plus when C goes along is not a good time for her to teach me anything.. ROFL. We just work on projects. We did go for a nice lunch, stopped in Hobby Lobby ( I admit I bought 3 skeins of Love this Cotton) But it was on sale :lol: Picked up a few beads at Michaels and some jewelry findings that they don't have in this area. I did some yarn shopping at Gwens, LOL We love to shop each others stash!! Have to get all mine out next time she comes, I keep it in so many places since I have a tiny room. LOL 
All in all was a fantastic day, Sue was with us for most of the day as always great to see her!! Have to remember to send some yarn home for her with Gwen also!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> too cool here, downright snowy to the south, more predicted, we are just wet.


You occasionally get it in Auckland don't you? Wonder if you will this time?

Well a coupl eof pages done but now off to my KP catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.
> 
> I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.
> 
> ...


Hugs Shirley, we're here for you, rant away, then breath deep and smile. You do wonderful things and those people just have a need to deflect onto others the things they dislike most about themselves. They see you as a good target, I say, just duck.  And come see us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You occasionally get it in Auckland don't you? Wonder if you will this time?
> 
> Well a coupl eof pages done but now off to my KP catch up.


Hail, rather than actual snow! but it never lasts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You lot come up as 'online' 'do not disturb'! Have fun!


REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> He has no natural children, 2 step-daughters one I really have gotten to know the last 2 years, but she just moved to Chicago. I do not want to loose him but truly I cannot tolerate the lies and deception that she is playing with.


And there us no reason why you should have to tolerate it. It sounds like he is aware and is willing to talk to you himself or have his Dr. talk to you and therefore removing her from the equation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The crochet lessons will begin sometime in August.. LOL. Too much on both our plates right now for that! :wink: Plus when C goes along is not a good time for her to teach me anything.. ROFL. We just work on projects. We did go for a nice lunch, stopped in Hobby Lobby ( I admit I bought 3 skeins of Love this Cotton) But it was on sale :lol: Picked up a few beads at Michaels and some jewelry findings that they don't have in this area. I did some yarn shopping at Gwens, LOL We love to shop each others stash!! Have to get all mine out next time she comes, I keep it in so many places since I have a tiny room. LOL
> All in all was a fantastic day, Sue was with us for most of the day as always great to see her!! Have to remember to send some yarn home for her with Gwen also!


Wonderful!! I love to get I Love This Cotton when it's on sale at Hobby Lobby, such a great price usually, especially if you remember to take your 40% off coupon that you printed out.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Done! Those abdominal pains are very scary. Been there myself a time or two.


Lurker 2 said:


> Tea Party goers! I just had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf, to say she has been admitted to hospital with abdominal pains, and will be undergoing some tests. She would be grateful for all prayers and positive thoughts that can be uttered at this time. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Love the cowl, especially the color!! Trixie is a cutie for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Oh I love your flowers!!!!!! All the pretty flowers posted here and mine are drowning. More rain for the next two days!! Gwen we may need to get DH to start an ark!!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I promised Sam a picture of something knitted with the Patons metallic--this could be a small purse but I am thinking of it as a dice bag for those people who play the role-playing games.


Oh dice bag, Daniel would love that.. LOL I do love the metallic, will have to find some and make something for C with that!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

evening all,

sitting at the truck stop in Bolingbrook, knitting on a hat that I started to test out some of the knitting needles my daughter bought. using I love this yarn and size 8 16 inch circs, I cast on as for the toe up sock except used only 8 stitches. knitted it on the two circs until two or three rows after the last increase. then put it on one circular to knit in the round. using up some small balls of the yarn, I almost finished third row of the variegated and ran out. so tinked back and now debating whether to do a ribbing or just do the sewn off bind off. Did the sewn off bind off on my cloth and I really like the way it came out. 

Charlotte, I hope you get news pretty soon of what your problem is. if you do have a problem with gluten there is a company called Scharr that make some good gluten free products. I buy their crackers because they're not salted and are very crisp. 

lovely flowers and cute dogs. hope you're feeling a lot better Dawn. I bet the flowers perked you up some.

it is sunny here in Chicago but there's a nice breeze. have my van door open to take advantage of it.

if anyone who's coming to the KAP, has things they want to send to
Shirley, I have a box of things getting ready to go if you would like to include yours in it to save postage.

will close for now but probably catch up before bed. take care all, be safe.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


WOW... that's just too long to make someone wait. Unless they come out and offer an explanation at least! So sorry you are having to go through this Pontuf!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hugs Shirley, we're here for you, rant away, then breath deep and smile. You do wonderful things and those people just have a need to deflect onto others the things they dislike most about themselves. They see you as a good target, I say, just duck.  And come see us.


Thanks Kaye- I don't usually get too upset but sometimes it does cause me some pain. That is what life is about though. People come to their own conclusions, right or wrong. Quite often they carry their own pain with them.

You are an example of this Tea Party -- friend .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, the cloth looks great, I really do like/enjoy that pattern. Glad you got to Chicago with no problems, and hey, you have a mini working vacation while waiting to deliver. :thumbup:
Be safe.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Kaye- I don't usually get too upset but sometimes it does cause me some pain. That is what life is about though. People come to their own conclusions, right or wrong. Quite often they carry their own pain with them.
> 
> You are an example of this Tea Party -- friend .


 Hugs.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sure, you want a strawberry one or a blueberry one or a watermelon-kiwi one? why don't you just hop on up here and we will experiment with all the flavors. hmmmm, chocolate one is high on the list of the ones to experiment over!!! Zoe


I'll join in for a strawberry please!!! :-D :mrgreen:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't have a clue what to fix for my dinner tonight so I boiled a package of dried tortellini (ricotta & Spinach), sauted some mushrooms and green onions that needed used up in some butter, put it all together with a little fresh ground black pepper, garlic, and a touch of salt, and just enough butter to make a light sauce. Turned out good, I'll have to keep this one.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOOO-HOOO!!! My Harmonys came today. Did you get yours, Marianne and Sam??? Can't wait to get yarn on them!
> JuneK


Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't have a clue what to fix for my dinner tonight so I boiled a package of dried tortellini (ricotta & Spinach), sauted some mushrooms and green onions that needed used up in some butter, put it all together with a little fresh ground black pepper, garlic, and a touch of salt, and just enough butter to make a light sauce. Turned out good, I'll have to keep this one.


That sounds delicious!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy is playful and very vocal. The breeder told us this breed doesn't bark a lot, HA! She barks, growls, howls yodels makes all kinds of noises to express herself and usually not very quietly. Lol


I love your Daisy.. I tried to get a pup like her when I lived in Colorado.. but they were a bit out of my way to drive to find one. She looks like a very sweet loveable baby for sure!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.

Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow. 
quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.

Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow. 
quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna, it really was good, but I ate too much. lol...never fails, but I need to go walk to DSMothers and let her dogs out as she works 4pm - midnight. The little dogs, that are very old mind you, can't wait quite that long.  hence doggie diapers and me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow.
> quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm


[/quote]

Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.
> 
> I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.
> 
> ...


As you have said to me, no need to be sorry, vent away dear Sister.. we listen pretty well!! {{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!! I love to get I Love This Cotton when it's on sale at Hobby Lobby, such a great price usually, especially if you remember to take your 40% off coupon that you printed out.


LOL... I have it on my phone!!! I always forget the coupons, glad they came up with the phone idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow.
> quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm


[/quote]

A triple Gwennie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROFL.. sister get thee to bed!! I hope to not leave this house again until Saturday.. ROFL. Oh Mom tried to steal my music box!!! Please tell DH that I truly love it! Oh and Mom loves her shoe box also!! Shoe container?? Whatever.. that shoe thing you picked out.. ROFL
Love ya, get some rest please!!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sorlenna, it really was good, but I ate too much. lol...never fails, but I need to go walk to DSMothers and let her dogs out as she works 4pm - midnight. The little dogs, that are very old mind you, can't wait quite that long.  hence doggie diapers and me. lol


Your dish sounds delicious! I'd say it is a keeper also!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good cover!!! I would never have been that quick on my feet!!



Dreamweaver said:


> My most embarrassing flower deliver was a huge bunch of roses that arrived just as my now DH was picking me up for a concert... I KNEW who sent them (another guy) but gushed and thanked future DH for them.... much to his confusion, since he didn't send them!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ditto


Dreamweaver said:


> Great cowl and even greater Trixie.... What a cutie....


 :-D :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a cool bag....was it tough on your hands?


Sorlenna said:


> I got it at Michaels--it's called Patons Metallic and is a worsted weight or thereabouts. If they have it in the bin, you'll spot it quickly! LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Like that one also, nice to havechoices! I hate the gap I always get so will be nice to be rid of it!


I exchange first and last stitches and that makes a nice join. And I actually heard about doing that here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a cool bag....was it tough on your hands?


Not at all--the yarn is very soft. It's acrylic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They look awesome....the strawberry looks delicious.



5mmdpns said:


> Sure, you want a strawberry one or a blueberry one or a watermelon-kiwi one? why don't you just hop on up here and we will experiment with all the flavors. hmmmm, chocolate one is high on the list of the ones to experiment over!!! Zoe


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


Dirt dont you mean mud?! Lol. (Sorry couldnt resist  )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a good friend who was diagnosed about 2 years ago...it's amazing how much better she feels now that she's changed her diet completely....thankfully, the grocery stores are carrying more food items without wheat and/or gluten.



Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna love your picture. What a beautiful smile and lady.

Yes, here I am again with just time to say hello and let you know all is well here.

Can't believe it is almost Knitapalooza time. Where has the time gone. Is it possible to knit and drive at the same time???LOL :shock: :roll: Now if only DH was coming I could knit all the way.

I miss so much keeping up with everyone.
Mostly get to read the page I am on.
Designer, how wonderful that you are able to get beyond those who try to hurt others and do this to you too. If you do something and are successful, you are a target. I've seen it with DH so often and he is such a lovely person. I love it that you want to pass on the tradition of knitting and have found such a great way to do it. Thank you for not letting others take away what you are doing. You are the BEST and I agree with you about Sam. I like his down home welcoming ways. I feel like he is a friend who truly enjoys what he is doing and cares about us all. It will be so wonderful to meet him in person soon. Sure wish there was some way you could make it down to Defiance Shirley, but of course, we understand. It would be a dream come true to meet you in person someday.
I'm sure I've missed so much going on in all your lives. Sending you all Big, big hugs.

Sam, a package came with lots of bubble wrap. Too late to help me, but should I bring it to the Knitapalooza??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I was going through chemo and had to drink a lot.... I became a big fan o the drops.... I have always liked a glass of water when eating out.... but don't like to drink it during the day... I did also try lime or lemon slices but needed more variety. As to the sparkling water and juice..... a good idea but the carbonation leaches calcium from bones. I can't totally give up by Diet DP... but do pour it from glass to glass to get rid o the carbonation now.


According to Mayo carbonation does not take calcium from bones. Apparently there can be a problem with coke but not plain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A 1/2 hour or more wait is not uncommon around here....I try to get the first appointment of the day after hospital rounds -- if something is amiss with anyone at the hospital, I don't mind waiting since I know they have a greater need than I do..any other time, though, I get pretty antsy!



Marianne818 said:


> WOW... that's just too long to make someone wait. Unless they come out and offer an explanation at least! So sorry you are having to go through this Pontuf!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree----but I'd only be able to make it for me....no one else likes mushrooms.



Sorlenna said:
 

> That sounds delicious!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope tomorow the pain is gone and you have had a good night's sleep.



Gweniepooh said:


> I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow.
> quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm


[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


So beautiful, she is special,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Even better - I think I need something made out of that yarn for the "dress up" box I'm planning to put together.



Sorlenna said:


> Not at all--the yarn is very soft. It's acrylic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your dogs, Pup Lover. Am familiar with cockapoos....darling animals with such expressive faces.



Patches39 said:


> So beautiful, she is special,


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is good news. Thanks for the update.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have had a PM from Charlotte/Pontuf to say she will be discharged from Hospital this morning, and that the tests have all come up clear, so many thanks for all those who expressed concern. I am sure she will be glad to be back home for some loving from Pontuf- he is such a lovely dog!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yesterday a young tractor trailor went off the overpass not far from where we live and apparently landed on a truck, sadly killing a 40 yr. old man in the truck that he landed on. Our DIL told us a lady she knows had just passed under there 15 seconds before and heard a horrible noise and fire and saw in her rear view mirror the horror. I don't know if speed was a factor or if someone driving near caused the accident, or shifting loads, but it is so sad. May you all be 15 seconds early. Stay safe out there on the roads.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hugs Shirley, we're here for you, rant away, then breath deep and smile. You do wonderful things and those people just have a need to deflect onto others the things they dislike most about themselves. They see you as a good target, I say, just duck.  And come see us.


Ditto, we got your back, you are soooooo loved, never forget that. OK :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Kaye- I don't usually get too upset but sometimes it does cause me some pain. That is what life is about though. People come to their own conclusions, right or wrong. Quite often they carry their own pain with them.
> 
> You are an example of this Tea Party -- friend .


Shirley, don't let a tiny minority get to you. They are just being nasty as you are n't hurting anybody, they are. Take care and know that you are appreciated by many.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto, we got your back, you are soooooo loved, never forget that. OK :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I really don't understand the thinking of such people!!! You are so loved..hugs for all your talent and gifts and your willingness to share them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - you never disappoint me - they were so worth the waiting for - I loved the striped one - but really like the one you didn't finish - was there a reason?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184065-1.html#3598268
> 
> Pictures are here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I occasionally have put my skype on "do not disturb" if I've been working on stuff or going to take a nap. In fact it was on that all day today so I could concentrate of some projects you and C were helping me with.  Again, thanks.
> 
> Arthur has pushed me into needing a pain med tonight and is putting me to sleep. Don't faint, but I'm headed to bed and it isn't even 9. LOL Will check with everyone in tomorrow.
> quote=Marianne818]REally??? how weird is that? I'll check it out.. so sorry, will try to get it fixed, I should be showing online.. period.. hmm


[/quote]

Rest well my sister, healing and peace coming your way. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you will all go and check out the Beautiful shrugs in the 
Parade - dear Kaye taught this class which closed to night.

I think they are so beautiful. I think this has been such an interesting class!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184103-1.html#3598895

I hope you will put in a comment -- I am very proud of all our "Parades"


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


I did that a week ago. DH always gets the first appointment of the day to avoid that wait.... I like to sleep in too much but have a 9:00 for next week with the GI surgeon..... Hope you had knitting with you.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... I have it on my phone!!! I always forget the coupons, glad they came up with the phone idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine didn't either Marianne - we can fuss and kick dirt together - actually I think we will be kicking mud.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you soothing healing sleepytime energy gwen - hopefully you will be top of the morning when you awake.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL
> 
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


Vent away. I know just how you feel. I hate being restricted from doing the normal things I SHOULD be doing.... but have learned the hard way that I really can't do some things just yet... Don't give yourself a setback by trying to push it.... So sorry you didn't get to stay for the game. the heat drives me away.... but sometimes and evening game can be delightful...... Mom is the real baseball fan though..... A Cubs fan, bless her heart!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so right pup lover - hopefully after today we will have some dry days to dry out - otherwise we may lose some of the knitters in the tall grass next weekend.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Dirt dont you mean mud?! Lol. (Sorry couldnt resist  )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - someone will need it. lol

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna love your picture. What a beautiful smile and lady.
> 
> Yes, here I am again with just time to say hello and let you know all is well here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thanks all for the compliments on our flowers and Trixie she is a cutie and a real cuddle bug. Daisy says I must post a picture of her also. They have both beensuch a comfort to me through surgery and chemo when I have to go back to work I dont know what any of us will do we are so used to being together all the time now.


It is amazing the way they sense when we need a little companionship and cuddle.... Motley was quite the princess but was so gentle with me when I had my surgery and chemo. She knew I couldn't have her walking across my back etc., and would just lay there and keep me company... So glad you have a couple of buddies. They do make a difference....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have prescription Ativan s/l for my panic attacks. Mine start with claustrophobic attacks and the next thing I feel as if I am being smothered, heart attacks, and such an overwhelming feeling of dread and horror comes over me. No thanks, don't really relish the thoughts of having any more of them but my doc does prescribe them for me as he knows what these panic attacks do to me.
> Deep breathing and meditation will only calm me down so far and then everything explodes within me to the point where I can not deal with it. Zoe


I am super claustrophobic and have the same sequence of events. A friend gave me a month's worth of Ativan that was for her mom, who passed away. I haven't taken it yet.... but. sure hope doc gives me something really potent or it is going to be the longest week of my life.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


How funny. They do have their own little quirks.... Daisy is a good looking lady....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you let the nay sayers get to you Shirley - just remember the hordes of people that love you and appreciate all the you do. those people who continually find fault and actually finding fault with themselves and don't know it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.
> 
> I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think I should have come to your house tonight.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Didn't have a clue what to fix for my dinner tonight so I boiled a package of dried tortellini (ricotta & Spinach), sauted some mushrooms and green onions that needed used up in some butter, put it all together with a little fresh ground black pepper, garlic, and a touch of salt, and just enough butter to make a light sauce. Turned out good, I'll have to keep this one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love sauted mushrooms. there used to be a restaurant in ft wayne that brought you a skillet of mushrooms sauted in butter - the skilled was fresh off the stove - burning hot and it was just sizzling. they were so good.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I agree----but I'd only be able to make it for me....no one else likes mushrooms.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


That is really interesting.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

sam as you requested the recipe for: 
ABC Bread

1 cup oil
2 cup sugar
3 eggs
1 cup mashed banana
1 cup grated carrot
1 cup apple sauce 
3 cup flour
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. ground allspice
1 cup chopped pecans

Mix well Bake at 350 for 45 min. in bundt pan. muffins 20 min. 

(i always write favorite sayings in the bottom of recipe book) 
Truly great friends are hard to find...difficult to leave...and impossible to forget. (how true)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > dreamweaver i take :Citalopram generic for Celexa
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you never disappoint me - they were so worth the waiting for - I loved the striped one - but really like the one you didn't finish - was there a reason?
> 
> sam


I wasn't happy with the colors for that project--wanted something brighter. I did make a couple of felted hats out of that yarn and have a bit left, so it will get used.

Have just talked to DD and Daddy--very good to talk to both. He has a round of meds to finish to be sure he has no infection, and then he'll have the surgery. And also great--we have a plan to get DD home at the end of July! WooHoo! I can hardly wait to see her!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were beautiful Shirley - thanks for bringing it to our attention.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will all go and check out the Beautiful shrugs in the
> Parade - dear Kaye taught this class which closed to night.
> 
> I think they are so beautiful. I think this has been such an interesting class!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


The blonde gal on The View has that... It can be controlled with diet.... I don't know much about it other than you must monitor what you eat pretty carefully.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Love the cowl and your Trixie


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> I'm waiting at the lab. They are testing me for celiac. Anyone have or know about celiac disease? The only person I know is our friend Sam from Blue Bloods


My husband has irritable bowel syndrome, but has symptoms associated with celiac. He is also being tested. If tests come back positive, it means a gluten free diet. There is an amazing amount of information available and fortunately a number of gluten free food products. The most user friendly book I found was recently published by Elisabeth Hasselbeck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are so right pup lover - hopefully after today we will have some dry days to dry out - otherwise we may lose some of the knitters in the tall grass next weekend.
> 
> sam


I can't wait to hear reports and see pictures!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy is playful and very vocal. The breeder told us this breed doesn't bark a lot, HA! She barks, growls, howls yodels makes all kinds of noises to express herself and usually not very quietly. Lol


Sometimes breeders get it wrong! Bailey was supposed to be between 35-45 pounds. Last time at the vet, he weighed 90. And I think he is probably close to 100 now. He was also supposed to shed less than a lab. Well, not true. Funny thing is I wouldn't trade him for the world. I just love this dog so much. He is company and gives me a laugh daily.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry Pontuf - that just stinks - I hope that you get some answers. 


Pontuf said:


> I've been waiting over an hour in the waiting room to see the GI specialist!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184065-1.html#3598268
> 
> Pictures are here.


Great use of short rows.... It makes such a pretty hem... They look great....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want to thank everyone for the very kind words you have said to me - I really don't know what I have done differently - I have tried to live my life with a "let them live the way they want to if they are happy and not hurting anyone else" attitude - I think we should celebrate our differences - our differences in lives, personality, wants and desires is what makes the knitting tea party such a great place. we should all be in government together- think the world would be a better place to life. lol

it has cooled down and I have opened the doors and windows - it is a little humid but not bad enough to run the a/c. I refuse to sit in my house wrapped up because of the a/c. lol I don't like to be cold regardless of how hot it is outside.

I was going to work on the dishrag this afternoon but I got so sleepy that I took a nap instead. think I will go out and work on it a little now.

be back in a bit.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They really are darling!!!!!!!!!!


Pup lover said:


> They are a biennial, so plant them one year flower the next, we get the occasional volunteer but for themost part we plant every year DH loves them. They are sposed to be cup and saucer, meaning there should be petals around the base if the flower also but have only had one or two stalks ever that had the saucers. They come in pink, white, light purple and dark purple.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I can taste the hot dog Strawberry!!!!!!!!!! Hope you feel better soon - luv- AZ


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I got to use DH lap top. Sitting in my recliner and taking it easy..Again.
> this stinks. I'm trying to do some chores a little by little. I hate feeling like this and wish I could ignore it. I was always such a doer and not get down. The family visit was alright but it was like replacing one problem for more and not being able to help. The trip back was hard and put me on my crutches to get around. but I shouldn't complain others here have it so much worse and they humble me. I need to kick myself in the rear. I guess U all realize I'm venting. I will get to my computer to download those pictures to give U some of what I was up to while in StLouis. I didn't get picture of the near game I seen because of the terrible storm St.Louis had that night. game was delaid 3 hours so after being soaked we went home them the other two headed back to the ball park and I knew my limits. The got home at 2:00 a.m and the Cardinals lost  Talk about insult on top of injury...LOL. But to walk around the ball park and to look down on the field was thrilling. I love the game. I don't watch that much on the TV it just doesn't have the same feel,the cheering, the hotdog ahhh the excitement. I hope I made U feel a little of what I feel when I'm there. LOL
> 
> Take care and healing prayers to those who need it and my love to all.
> Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks southern gal - that sounds really good. I may need to stop at the grocery on my way home from napoleon.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam as you requested the recipe for:
> ABC Bread


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is a beauty - I am such a sucker for the big brown eyes..............


Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mmm...that bread does sound good--will have to save it aside until it's cooler so I can bake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! I have one pooped little grey kitty, he's laying in the dinning room on the floor panting away. He loves to play with the toy with feathers on the end when I pull it out and play with him, have found this a good thing to do each night, he sleeps much better. The kitten can jump higher than any cat Ive ever had, I' always afraid he's going to hurt him self when he lands after leaping to catch the feathers. lol, so far he's fine though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Haven't thought about painting the tires on a vehicle since I sold my jeep. Might have to do that to the tractor.


I meant PLANTING in my brightly painted tires.... I'm making a short retaining wall out of them and putting some window panes and shutters on the brick wall of the garage as well... I want color all year round....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love sauted mushrooms. there used to be a restaurant in ft wayne that brought you a skillet of mushrooms sauted in butter - the skilled was fresh off the stove - burning hot and it was just sizzling. they were so good.
> 
> sam


Best way to eat them, when I broil steaks I always make mushrooms that way for mine. yumm! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have been on celexia for quite a few years for clinical depression - I was on 75mg a day until the ohio government thought it was too much and without asking said I could do with two - two holds it at bay some of the time - . so goes the people in power. lol

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I've never taken Celexa but I have had this excess Xanax for 4+ years from when I first had cancer and I sure don't abuse it.... I can go months without needing anything... but right now I'm taking .5 every morning and another at night if I can't stay asleep, but I'm doing pretty well without that.... I am going to change Dr.s for this very reason.... but can't when I have all this stuff going on because of having to redo all referrals..... I just need the surgeon to really understand so that he knocks me out.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> think I should have come to your house tonight.
> 
> sam


Come on, I have some left.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


Awwwww, Daisy looks soooo soft


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wasn't happy with the colors for that project--wanted something brighter. I did make a couple of felted hats out of that yarn and have a bit left, so it will get used.
> 
> Have just talked to DD and Daddy--very good to talk to both. He has a round of meds to finish to be sure he has no infection, and then he'll have the surgery. And also great--we have a plan to get DD home at the end of July! WooHoo! I can hardly wait to see her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: On all counts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is bailey a labradoodle? they do shed but hopefully not as much as a lab would. I think it varies none to a lot.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sometimes breeders get it wrong! Bailey was supposed to be between 35-45 pounds. Last time at the vet, he weighed 90. And I think he is probably close to 100 now. He was also supposed to shed less than a lab. Well, not true. Funny thing is I wouldn't trade him for the world. I just love this dog so much. He is company and gives me a laugh daily.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is quite a long wait I son't think I'd be very happy.


My mom always had a rule.... she would wait 15 minutes and that was it. Of course, they never believed her till she walked out. It seems to have worked as she never had to wait on the second visit....... I once was in the examining room, WAITING, after WAITING in the front.... so I told them I was leaving.... I lived close enough that I could be back in 10 minutes so to call me. They were flabbergasted and said I couldn't leave once I was on that side of the door.... I told them to watch me as I walked out. Never had to wait for that Dr. again....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to thank everyone for the very kind words you have said to me - I really don't know what I have done differently - I have tried to live my life with a "let them live the way they want to if they are happy and not hurting anyone else" attitude - I think we should celebrate our differences - our differences in lives, personality, wants and desires is what makes the knitting tea party such a great place. we should all be in government together- think the world would be a better place to life. lol
> 
> it has cooled down and I have opened the doors and windows - it is a little humid but not bad enough to run the a/c. I refuse to sit in my house wrapped up because of the a/c. lol I don't like to be cold regardless of how hot it is outside.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: That is probably why we all love you Sam, you have such a great view and way about you, easy I guess, you're easy going but you say it how it is.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184065-1.html#3598268
> 
> Pictures are here.


Very lovely, Sorlenna!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I will definitely be talking to Sr. and try to impress on him just how serious I am about my feelings of anxiety.... I KNOW I will live through it.... Just want my sanity to be intact when I leave too... and that not being able to breath feeling... AWFUL!!!!!!!! Glad you found a good balance... None of us should live life in fear... Be sure to talk with your anesthesia person about this as well. They have wonderful ways of helping with this type of anxiety, but will need to know you have it in order to help.


Thanks for that. I don't have any anxiety about being put under.... just the tube in nose for so long after surgery..... I will talk to the him though......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are correct- usually before surgery they send in the anestheseiologist, at least they do up here. Make sure dear Dreamweaver that you let him know your fears. YOu have been through so much and they do have ways of helping calm your fears and help dealing with the aftermath of surgery. As is said here - they don't know unless you let them know.


I'll talk to anyone who will listen..... 
 :shock: :lol:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> is bailey a labradoodle? they do shed but hopefully not as much as a lab would. I think it varies none to a lot.
> 
> sam


Yes, he is. I do think he is more lab than poodle, and that's why he sheds so much. That is one reason I got laminate floors!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!! I love to get I Love This Cotton when it's on sale at Hobby Lobby, such a great price usually, especially if you remember to take your 40% off coupon that you printed out.


I'm working with some now and sent neighbor to get some for her project. Hope I can check it out this week... I could use a few more colors... It is nice and soft.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> evening all,
> 
> sitting at the truck stop in Bolingbrook,
> 
> ...


I used to live in Bolingbrook..... when there was one grocery store and nothing else..... That was our first house....

How nice of you to think of sending as a group.... I hate that postage is so high.. It makes it hard to be generous away from home...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> According to Mayo carbonation does not take calcium from bones. Apparently there can be a problem with coke but not plain.


Really? I'll have to look at that. My Dr. and dentist both have told me to avoid carbonation.... (not that I listen very well, but I do try to limit it...) and I'm a Dr. Pepper lover who always had a glass on hand..... DH wanted to buy stock in the company...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love it!!! I will put it on my desk top! grin.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree----but I'd only be able to make it for me....no one else likes mushrooms.


We love them but my sister doesn't and my SIL wouldn't eat them because "they were too cute"... She collected things with mushroom images... but still doesn't eat them... the dish sounds wonderful to me.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Love it!!! I will put it on my desk top! grin.


LOL!! Something about it just makes me smile, couldn't possibly be that I can imagine doing just that sometimes could it. lolololol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Love that, Kaye!!! 

I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Even better - I think I need something made out of that yarn for the "dress up" box I'm planning to put together.


there is a Trojan helmet pattern floating around that would be great for a dress-up box. Since it is soft, I think a shell to go under a suit jacket or a top to go with velvet pants at holiday time...... Must look for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


That looks pretty darn productive to me. lol, it's gorgeous. I really need to tackle something like that here in the near future. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Really love the sheep looking straight at you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


I Just love this little sweater. you did a great job. some little one is going to look pretty darned cute in this one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yesterday a young tractor trailor went off the overpass not far from where we live and apparently landed on a truck, sadly killing a 40 yr. old man in the truck that he landed on. Our DIL told us a lady she knows had just passed under there 15 seconds before and heard a horrible noise and fire and saw in her rear view mirror the horror. I don't know if speed was a factor or if someone driving near caused the accident, or shifting loads, but it is so sad. May you all be 15 seconds early. Stay safe out there on the roads.


What a tragedy... What a difference a few seconds can make.....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I Just love this little sweater. you did a great job. some little one is going to look pretty darned cute in this one.


Thank you Kaye and Shirley! The sheep yoke sweater and the camo bib overalls are approximately a 12 month size and are part of the gift for dear niece's baby...due in October  My thought process was that if I made the bigger items first then the smaller things would really get done fast  I've never made a stuffed toy, however, so maybe I should have started THAT first...we will see. The pattern I am using is called "Puppy Dog" by Pat Alinejad. Dear niece and husband have a chocolate brown lab hunting dog named "Boof." He is such a good boy, really obeys well and is just a really nice dog. This is my nod to PurpleFi and her mini me. I'm hoping this will be a mini Boof  I am using eye lash yarn so it won't quite look much like a lab when I'm done but I had it in my stash and thought it a good way to use it up


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Shirley, don't let a tiny minority get to you. They are just being nasty as you are n't hurting anybody, they are. Take care and know that you are appreciated by many.


Absolutely..... you know that some people always think they have a "better way" or don't want to follow the rules.... Don't take it personally. Your efforts are so appreciated by so many..... You do so much to make all the classes successful and are so generous with your time.... THANKS....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you never disappoint me - they were so worth the waiting for - I loved the striped one - but really like the one you didn't finish - was there a reason?
> 
> sam


I wondered about that too ... I loved the colors and saw no real flaw.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> sam as you requested the recipe for:
> ABC Bread
> 
> 1 cup oil
> ...


That sounds delicious.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you Kaye and Shirley! The sheep yoke sweater and the camo bib overalls are approximately a 12 month size and are part of the gift for dear niece's baby...due in October  My thought process was that if I made the bigger items first then the smaller things would really get done fast  I've never made a stuffed toy, however, so maybe I should have started THAT first...we will see. The pattern I am using is called "Puppy Dog" by Pat Alinejad. Dear niece and husband have a chocolate brown lab hunting dog named "Boof." He is such a good boy, really obeys well and is just a really nice dog. This is my nod to PurpleFi and her mini me. I'm hoping this will be a mini Boof  I am using eye lash yarn so it won't quite look much like a lab when I'm done but I had it in my stash and thought it a good way to use it up


That's a great idea, I've never tackled a toy either, so one of these days I'll have to try one. Eyelash yarn on the other hand, you are a braver woman that I.
lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Let me put in my two cents worth here too...you all are just the best and I'm so thankful that Sam has provided us a "soft place to land," when needed, and a place to share, laugh and sometimes cry...just feels good to be here with you all!!!!!!!

The music fest arrangements are coming along...sure would rather be in Defiance with you all than arranging picnic logistics for 30+ people! It will be fun here too, when the time finally arrives...just don't like all the prep work beforehand...that's why I'm being lazy with the housekeeping so far this week...have to kick it into gear starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> My husband has irritable bowel syndrome, but has symptoms associated with celiac. He is also being tested. If tests come back positive, it means a gluten free diet. There is an amazing amount of information available and fortunately a number of gluten free food products. The most user friendly book I found was recently published by Elisabeth Hasselbeck. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of you.


The blonde who is leaving The View... I just couldn't remember her name.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Let me put in my two cents worth here too...you all are just the best and I'm so thankful that Sam has provided us a "soft place to land," when needed, and a place to share, laugh and sometimes cry...just feels good to be here with you all!!!!!!!
> 
> The music fest arrangements are coming along...sure would rather be in Defiance with you all than arranging picnic logistics for 30+ people! It will be fun here too, when the time finally arrives...just don't like all the prep work beforehand...that's why I'm being lazy with the housekeeping so far this week...have to kick it into gear starting tomorrow.


I agree, I love it here. 
We just need to make sure we make no plans for next year that coinside with the next annual knitapalooza, I want to go too so next year for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to thank everyone for the very kind words you have said to me - I really don't know what I have done differently - I have tried to live my life with a "let them live the way they want to if they are happy and not hurting anyone else" attitude - I think we should celebrate our differences - our differences in lives, personality, wants and desires is what makes the knitting tea party such a great place. we should all be in government together- think the world would be a better place to life. lol
> 
> it has cooled down and I have opened the doors and windows - it is a little humid but not bad enough to run the a/c. I refuse to sit in my house wrapped up because of the a/c. lol I don't like to be cold regardless of how hot it is outside.
> 
> ...


What you have done differently is to be YOU.... You set a welcoming table and don't judge anyone but you do keep us from squabbling when necessary... but always with love... You have a great sense of humor, a deep sense of family... which you share with all of us and include us in that warmth.... Besides, how could anyone who loves licorice not be a good guy?????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I love it here.
> We just need to make sure we make no plans for next year that coinside with the next annual knitapalooza, I want to go too so next year for sure.


It would be quite a drive for you but if you could get to my house on the way southwest side of the Twin Cities, you could leave your car here and I could drive the rest of the way...about 13 hours from here  You and me in my Mazda 3  We could have a sign in the window..."Defiance of Bust" - lol!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Best way to eat them, when I broil steaks I always make mushrooms that way for mine. yumm! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too and just had some at Applebee's tonight after going to the show and seeing "The Heat".... It was a nice evening out..... Still hot here though and it is 10:30... We are going to have 7 days of 100+ heat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It would be quite a drive for you but if you could get to my house on the way southwest side of the Twin Cities, you could leave your car here and I could drive the rest of the way...about 13 hours from here  You and me in my Mazda 3  We could have a sign in the window..."Defiance of Bust" - lol!!!!!


LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: Now that sounds like a good plan!!  I'm in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have been on celexia for quite a few years for clinical depression - I was on 75mg a day until the ohio government thought it was too much and without asking said I could do with two - two holds it at bay some of the time - . so goes the people in power. lol
> 
> sam


Why the powers that be can override what the Dr. feels is the right dose is beyond me....... After all, he is the one who sees you...... half the drugs that have ever been prescribed for me are not covered by my insurance because they feel they are additive or some other excuse for not covering what the Dr. prescribes.....
Can your Dr. not add something else to supplement the Celexia.... something generic and not expensive????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: Now that sounds like a good plan!!  I'm in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I can honestly say I do NOT miss the 100+ degrees for 3/4 of the year and the humidity down in S.A. can stay there. lol... Checking our weather here and that at home the temps have been fairly close, but the fact that we have a wind most of the time and a lot less humidity makes all the difference. I don't think S.A. has been as hot as you all up there near Dallas though, when I have been checking temps, but then I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first or last time. lolol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


Love it... It turned out great.... that one is definitely on my list of "to do".....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Dreamweaver, I can honestly say I do NOT miss the 100+ degrees for 3/4 of the year and the humidity down in S.A. can stay there. lol... Checking our weather here and that at home the temps have been fairly close, but the fact that we have a wind most of the time and a lot less humidity makes all the difference. I don't think S.A. has been as hot as you all up there near Dallas though, when I have been checking temps, but then I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first or last time. lolol


When I first started visiting SA... I had fairly long hair. I seriously considered shaving my head... the humidity is horrible. I love the town. DD went to Trinity and I used to visit quite often.... but the humidity. It used to be that Dallas was a dry heat. Not so much the last 3-4 years.... 
I guess I am still a Yankee at heart. I miss the change of seasons and the beauty of winter......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm caught up.... Now everyone go to bed so that I don't have 25 pages to read when I get home tomorrow.... I'm going to get a nice cool drink and knit for a half hour before bed....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My kind of place!! There's a small restaurant in Springfield, IL called the Feed Store and they have a very large selection of home made soups--when I'm in the area in the wintertime, I go get some of their mushroom/rice cream soup...so delicious and warming.



thewren said:


> I love sauted mushrooms. there used to be a restaurant in ft wayne that brought you a skillet of mushrooms sauted in butter - the skilled was fresh off the stove - burning hot and it was just sizzling. they were so good.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news all the way around. Same thing happened to DH a couple o years ago...once all the inflamation was gone, they went in with the three holes and took it out. He has to watch how much cheese and chips he consumes, but otherwise is all better.



Sorlenna said:


> I wasn't happy with the colors for that project--wanted something brighter. I did make a couple of felted hats out of that yarn and have a bit left, so it will get used.
> 
> Have just talked to DD and Daddy--very good to talk to both. He has a round of meds to finish to be sure he has no infection, and then he'll have the surgery. And also great--we have a plan to get DD home at the end of July! WooHoo! I can hardly wait to see her!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news all the way around. Same thing happened to DH a couple o years ago...once all the inflamation was gone, they went in with the three holes and took it out. He has to watch how much cheese and chips he consumes, but otherwise is all better.


He's not much on eating chips, anyway, and if anything gives him trouble, he'll just not eat it any more. He's a very sensible guy.  I like to think I take after him, but probably not. LOL

I'm off to bed...thanks everyone for all your support today & always!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So darling!!!!



gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am off to bed, as well. Good night z z z z z . . . .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


I love the sheep! and the duplicate stitch is looking so good. My current WIP is eyelash- to make a short cape. It can be tricky!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm rather enjoying black coffee with sweetners in it on my fasting days.
> Lost a total of 5 kilos in almost 3 weeks- hence throwin gin a couple of starving days as I wan tto lose 2 a month (and being away soon I don't expect to lose anything- but Maryanne and I will starve at least one day)


You are doing really well with that diet. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> In the past few years he has discovered some "stretched" truths and so on, he talked with her the last time this happened, he told me he has no idea why she has to make it sound like he is on death's doorway when she talk with me, but to her mother it's he's okay.. just needs to have some fluids and meds he can only get in the hospital.
> She called or tried to call 5 times, I did not respond, well the last time was around 10 pm.. I simply sent a text back, "If this is an emergency please hang up and dial 911, otherwise I will only talk to my son" I can imagine that ticked her off.. but oh well.


Good for you! You handled that well!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for our morning flower show and tell, Purple!!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sugarsugar, so glad you got to the doctor and meds, glad it's not something worse, but that's bad enough, makes you miserable I'm sure. Take care and rest. Healing hugs.


Thanks. I dont feel really unwell, just a bit shivery and the blasted cough is a pain.. but it will pass. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's 1130ish here abouts so I think I'll venture off to bed. Wishing all sweet dreams and healing rest. 
Night night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't remember either pontuf - I know I didn't talk very much the first time - I was such a shy little thing.
> 
> sam


You still spoke up on the first one though despite being such a shy little thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way.


Considering what rooting around means here that brings up some interesting pictures! Gave me a good laugh though


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

About three years ago, I had a real run of surgery. First both knees replaced, not at the same time, then a grapefruit sized cyst on an overy and lastly kidney cancer where part of my kidney was removed. The last two were laproscopic and were very easy surgeries and quick reoovery. With the cyst, it was an out-patient procedure and I was pleased to at home. One of the things I found interesting in all four surgeries, there were no outside stitches. I was glue together. I think it helped in the comfort department.
A few weeks ago, my husband learned that he had wheat, corn, soy, peanut, tree nut etc. allergies. The wheat has been one of the easiest to avoid. Soy has been our biggest problem. It is in everything. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. Within a week he felt better with the change in diet. Just wanted to give a little encouragement to those who have to go wheat/gluten free. 
I live just a few miles south of Dallas and wonder if there is a knitting club nearby that meets during the day. I don't like to drive at night anymore. 
Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


Glad your dad is doing better. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Doesn't Marge have celiac?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna love your picture. What a beautiful smile and lady.
> 
> Yes, here I am again with just time to say hello and let you know all is well here.
> 
> ...


Hows all your bruising going?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just putting my head around the door to say 'Hello' to everyone. I have managed to more or less keep up with everyone's news, but haven't had time to post anything. As predicted, looking after young grandson is great fun, but exhausting. His mum collected him a few minutes ago and he really did not want to leave: it took two of us to strap him into his car seat. This really was not how I wanted it to be and I know my daughter felt quite hurt, but I think it was mostly because he had just fallen asleep on Grandma's lap, having fought off sleep all day.
> 
> As it is my husband's birthday today, we are going out to eat at a local pub that has recently changed hands and reinvented itself as a 'gastropub'. Reports so far suggest that the quality is high, but so are the prices. Last night we were speculating about whether we might be able to eat outside if the evening was a warm as the ones we have had recently. Sadly, today has been cool and cloudy, so indoors looks certain.


Happy birthday DH and i hope you enjoy your meal out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Pictures of my cowl I finished and Trixie


Very nice and Trixie is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> some of our container flowers
> 
> My BFF fessed up to sending the flowers. She wondered if I would suspect her. Of course, first thing she is my BFF! Silly girl.


Lovely plants and flowers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My mom always had a rule.... she would wait 15 minutes and that was it. Of course, they never believed her till she walked out. It seems to have worked as she never had to wait on the second visit....... I once was in the examining room, WAITING, after WAITING in the front.... so I told them I was leaving.... I lived close enough that I could be back in 10 minutes so to call me. They were flabbergasted and said I couldn't leave once I was on that side of the door.... I told them to watch me as I walked out. Never had to wait for that Dr. again....


My General Practitioner is always running late- but I know it is because she spends so long on her patients becuase she has a real concern for them. So frustrating as it can be I know that she won't push me out quickly either. If I only waited 15 minutes for her I would need picking up off the floor I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


Like it especially the sheep at the back looking at us! Id that Gypseycreams Puppy? Saw one of them today and it is a great puppy dog. Maybe one day. But for now a long way down my list I think. Sorlennas cape definatelly comes a long up the list- so useful for winter.

Edit- I see it is one of Pats so I can tell you the puppy is as delightful once knitted as it looks. This is the one I saw and it is stunning http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182949-1.html


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Yes, he is. I do think he is more lab than poodle, and that's why he sheds so much. That is one reason I got laminate floors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to funny poledra - thanks.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great sweater - I am definitely looking for some yarn.

sam



gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news all the way around. Same thing happened to DH a couple o years ago...once all the inflamation was gone, they went in with the three holes and took it out. He has to watch how much cheese and chips he consumes, but otherwise is all better.


I rarely have problems whatever I eat since having mine out. 
And just to show that it doesn't cause problems for me-I had wedges for lunch with sweet chilli sauce and sour cream and all the talk of icecream has made me decide to break the bank. I haven't walked today so I will walk to McDonalds and get one of theirs. Sure I can manage 30cents for one!
I only have a pag eor two to go here so I will go after catching up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need a picture when you are finished.

sam



gottastch said:


> Thank you Kaye and Shirley! The sheep yoke sweater and the camo bib overalls are approximately a 12 month size and are part of the gift for dear niece's baby...due in October  My thought process was that if I made the bigger items first then the smaller things would really get done fast  I've never made a stuffed toy, however, so maybe I should have started THAT first...we will see. The pattern I am using is called "Puppy Dog" by Pat Alinejad. Dear niece and husband have a chocolate brown lab hunting dog named "Boof." He is such a good boy, really obeys well and is just a really nice dog. This is my nod to PurpleFi and her mini me. I'm hoping this will be a mini Boof  I am using eye lash yarn so it won't quite look much like a lab when I'm done but I had it in my stash and thought it a good way to use it up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


What a little cutie- especially that one of him lying on his back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jynx - I even share my black licorice.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> What you have done differently is to be YOU.... You set a welcoming table and don't judge anyone but you do keep us from squabbling when necessary... but always with love... You have a great sense of humor, a deep sense of family... which you share with all of us and include us in that warmth.... Besides, how could anyone who loves licorice not be a good guy?????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> $600.00 to cut down a tree? Mymom ended up paying $5,000.00! Well insurance will cover half, and it was a HUGE tree.


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good rookie - comfort food when it is cold outside.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My kind of place!! There's a small restaurant in Springfield, IL called the Feed Store and they have a very large selection of home made soups--when I'm in the area in the wintertime, I go get some of their mushroom/rice cream soup...so delicious and warming.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see a picture of it myfanwy. you always come up with such neat work.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I love the sheep! and the duplicate stitch is looking so good. My current WIP is eyelash- to make a short cape. It can be tricky!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear, hear!

sam



darowil said:


> Considering what rooting around means here that brings up some interesting pictures! Gave me a good laugh though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we love when new people join in the conversation - it's much more interesting when we have lots of people talking - we hope you had a good time - just remember we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Railyn said:


> About three years ago, I had a real run of surgery. First both knees replaced, not at the same time, then a grapefruit sized cyst on an overy and lastly kidney cancer where part of my kidney was removed. The last two were laproscopic and were very easy surgeries and quick reoovery. With the cyst, it was an out-patient procedure and I was pleased to at home. One of the things I found interesting in all four surgeries, there were no outside stitches. I was glue together. I think it helped in the comfort department.
> A few weeks ago, my husband learned that he had wheat, corn, soy, peanut, tree nut etc. allergies. The wheat has been one of the easiest to avoid. Soy has been our biggest problem. It is in everything. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. Within a week he felt better with the change in diet. Just wanted to give a little encouragement to those who have to go wheat/gluten free.
> I live just a few miles south of Dallas and wonder if there is a knitting club nearby that meets during the day. I don't like to drive at night anymore.
> Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

has anyone heard from marge - it has been almost a week since she has posted.

sam



darowil said:


> Doesn't Marge have celiac?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is very cute - so innocent - look at those eyes.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost 3:00amedt - and I was going to go to bed early.

sam

going to meet friends in napoleon for breakfast in the morning - see you tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Daisy likes to root around on the couch and knock the cushions off or get under a blanket, shes funny that way. Will have to try and get Trixie sometime, she likes to turn her head upside down on the couch and then pushes her face along the cushion.


Another gorgeous dog!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.

Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.

Healing vibes to all who need them.

I'll take plenty of flower photos today. And if Mr P is not looking I might just try and smuggle home a gnome or three to hide in the garden.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


He is absolutely gorgeous. Now I really must dash. Bye :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


That Sheep Yoke cardi. is really cute, and I love the colour combination.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


He is just gorgeous, a real cutie the way he is posing for the camera!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely time, you could always organise for the gnomes to be delivered later when MrP is not there! Lol


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


What a lovely colour combination, I saw sheep buttons when online the other day. They were really cute, found myself thinking of what I could knit to be able to use them lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


what an interesting mix- looks more Maltese to me than King Charles- hope he continues well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> most anxious to see a picture of it myfanwy. you always come up with such neat work.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam- was in need of a morale boost!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Definately chatty this week, over 50 pages behind.

Love the various flowers, baby bunnies, whale and bay pics. 

Healing energy to those who need it. Calming energy to 5mmdpns and bobglory with your family losses.

Winched when I read of the two painful minor injuries. Hope the bruising comes right out quick and recovery to let you get about your buisiness without any pain or restriction to movements.

Going back to continue reading.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


I am with DH when it comes to the average Garden Gnome- but I like the stitched one!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Elizabeth Hasselbeck is going to Fox and Friends

Pontuf



Dreamweaver said:


> The blonde who is leaving The View... I just couldn't remember her name.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We saw The Heat last week. Fun movie, a girl buddy movie. There will be more I am sure. The two girls are good together. DH really liked it too.

Pontuf



Dreamweaver said:


> Me too and just had some at Applebee's tonight after going to the show and seeing "The Heat".... It was a nice evening out..... Still hot here though and it is 10:30... We are going to have 7 days of 100+ heat.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love your quote Dreamer, and that you write quotes in your recipe book.

Pontuf



Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds delicious.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just darling and knitted beautifully

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> .
> -----
> 
> I don't see how we can ever have a better 'leader' than Sam. He never seems distant, and he always shows how much he cares for us all. I am sure that he is one of the main reasons I personally joined the tea party - his kindness, and the lack of drama here. I get enough 'drama' dealing with the workshops and though 97% of the people are absolutely wonderful, there are one or two who have made life very difficult. From him teaching the wingspan we have become friends and it is a valuable friendship for me. I think each of us feel a personal
> ...


Yay for Sam.. well said as always Shirley!

You do an amazing job Shirley and dont you forget it. Keep smiling.


----------



## Donna jobe (Jul 11, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> My kind of place!! There's a small restaurant in Springfield, IL called the Feed Store and they have a very large selection of home made soups--when I'm in the area in the wintertime, I go get some of their mushroom/rice cream soup...so delicious and warming.


Oh if I lived close by I would be a regular customer. That is my kind of food especially in the cooler weather.
I finally found out I needed to 're register on my kindle so I can post from here.yeah me :thumbup: :lol: 
I gotta get around this morning, take but to work & go finish cleaning at the church. Then to moms to visit with sister, in from Nashville, spent the night and having lunch there, then on to visit dad. Since I already had plans to do lunch with two friends I will visit&run.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I love sauted mushrooms. there used to be a restaurant in ft wayne that brought you a skillet of mushrooms sauted in butter - the skilled was fresh off the stove - burning hot and it was just sizzling. they were so good.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love It !!   :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


 :thumbup: Love the little sheep!


----------



## Donna jobe (Jul 11, 2013)

Donna jobe said:


> Oh if I lived close by I would be a regular customer. That is my kind of food especially in the cooler weather.
> I finally found out I needed to 're register on my kindle so I can post from here.yeah me :thumbup: :lol:
> I gotta get around this morning, take but to work & go finish cleaning at the church. Then to moms to visit with sister, in from Nashville, spent the night and having lunch there, then on to visit dad. Since I already had plans to do lunch with two friends I will visit&run.


Just had to add I guess the auto thing,changed Bj from to but ,although he can be one at times,I did say Bjorn. Forget it. It's bound and determined to saybjorn :? 
Suger singer how cute Oscar is, he looks like a ewok when he is on his back. He will be a beautiful dog. What a sweet face.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I meant PLANTING in my brightly painted tires.... I'm making a short retaining wall out of them and putting some window panes and shutters on the brick wall of the garage as well... I want color all year round....


But the tractor tires would look rather interesting painted in bright colours as it drives around the field doing the hay. 
I took the old jeep tires painted them up and planted in them. The EX didn't like them said they looked awful and got rid of them. 
Never thought about building a wall with them, hmmm I have space here to do that with.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Jamie did that to Seth the other day when he wouldn't leave her phone alone. She warned him and he said OK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


That is so cute. Absolutely love it. They sell sheep buttons, I have seen them at Michael's.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I left for Kendallville, IN just when the storm started, about 1 pm. I swear there was some hail mixed in. And you are right, people don't even slow down. I was afraid I would have to load in the rain but it was fairly clear in IN and the sun is shining bright in the Chicago area. Delivery is tomorrow and they are paying me a layover so don't really care.
> 
> My DD2's dogs are scared of storms, mostly the larger one. He hides under the table or chair when they hit.


When it rains, it seems people lose their minds behind the wheel of vehicles!! It's a terror to get on the highway. Seems they drive even faster during a storm. Not that so many pay attention to speed limits in the first place.
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love it!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.
> 
> I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.
> 
> ...


There are always jealous idiots who get pleasure from causing pain for those, like yourself, who do such wonderful things for everyone and never expect anything in return. I'm so glad you can come here and forget all the nastiness of a few people.
You are such a treasure. Although I haven't had a chance to get to follow any of the workshops, I have them bookmarked and am so glad they're permanently available even after their closed. I'm so glad we can heal your hurt.
I'm a 'Designer' fan as well as a Sam fan. Everyone at the KTP seem like a wonderful, caring family. This is the only group I follow. Don't feel the need to join in another one.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


He is adorable! Puppies are such fun


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> About three years ago, I had a real run of surgery. First both knees replaced, not at the same time, then a grapefruit sized cyst on an overy and lastly kidney cancer where part of my kidney was removed. The last two were laproscopic and were very easy surgeries and quick reoovery. With the cyst, it was an out-patient procedure and I was pleased to at home. One of the things I found interesting in all four surgeries, there were no outside stitches. I was glue together. I think it helped in the comfort department.
> A few weeks ago, my husband learned that he had wheat, corn, soy, peanut, tree nut etc. allergies. The wheat has been one of the easiest to avoid. Soy has been our biggest problem. It is in everything. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. Within a week he felt better with the change in diet. Just wanted to give a little encouragement to those who have to go wheat/gluten free.
> I live just a few miles south of Dallas and wonder if there is a knitting club nearby that meets during the day. I don't like to drive at night anymore.
> Thanks for letting me ramble.


I know what you mean about soy being in everything. I have to read cans and pay close attention to pretty much everything I buy. They need to make more things without peanut butter in it too seems how it is one of the things most are allergic to.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> My General Practitioner is always running late- but I know it is because she spends so long on her patients becuase she has a real concern for them. So frustrating as it can be I know that she won't push me out quickly either. If I only waited 15 minutes for her I would need picking up off the floor I think.


Mine is the same way. There are times I don't have to wait long but not often. She will spend as much time with each patient as is needed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.
> 
> sam


That is part of the make over the teens did for me while I was in London. The no carpet is great but it sure is a lot louder in here with nothing to absorb the noise. Wish they had of put cork on the kitchen floor instead of hardwood.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

All the photos have been great. Loved seeing Daisy, Trixie, Bailey and Oscar...all so beautiful and loveable. A special hello to Oscar, just starting out in his "forever home." The dogs I have had over the years have all been a joy and comfort. I didn't have dogs growing up, but now I couldn't be without one. One of the wonderful things about DH is that he agrees. 
And also must say that the sheep sweater is just adorable. I think I have seen sheep buttons too. I finished my potato chip scarf by staying up late one night and powering through and now I have a request from DD to make her one. Will have to let her choose the yarn, since she is here visiting. I love the pattern---easy knitting. I found it here--not sure who posted it, but thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> almost 3:00amedt - and I was going to go to bed early.
> 
> sam
> 
> going to meet friends in napoleon for breakfast in the morning - see you tomorrow afternoon.


But Sam it is early, maybe not quite the early you were thinking. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon/evening to you as it will mot be morning when you see this. 
Love the Buddha.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

That metallic bag is a great accessory. Another thing to make for DD. When she goes out she often carries bags which I consider too open or insubstantial---things can fall out. (I try to keep this to myself, of course ;-) since she feels I worry too much about such things). But maybe I can offer this as an alternative to the ones she has.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When it rains, it seems people lose their minds behind the wheel of vehicles!! It's a terror to get on the highway. Seems they drive even faster during a storm. Not that so many pay attention to speed limits in the first place.
> JuneK


Here they seem to think rain means go no faster than 20 mph even on the highways.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So cute...



sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I do, too. I would like to put laminate flooring in living and dining rooms and tile in the family room, -- I'm worried about the "coldness" and noise factors, but maybe some large throw rugs under the table or anchored under the chair & couch arrangement. I'm too much of a clutz so have to be wary of the corners. We took out the carpet on the stairs and ceramic tile from the entry way and put in beautiful hardwoods over over 15 years ago and they still look great.

quote=thewren]I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.

sam[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


Real life has gotten in the way of trying them!! But that's ok...anticipation is half the fun! Have our first of the weekly Bible Study groups starting this morning so will probably have to wait until afternoon to get the yarn on. Hope yours come today. I'm surprised Sam hasn't gotten his since he's in the middle of the country and I think these shipped from western Canada. Wonder if location really makes a difference in mail delivery!?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will all go and check out the Beautiful shrugs in the
> Parade - dear Kaye taught this class which closed to night.
> 
> I think they are so beautiful. I think this has been such an interesting class!
> ...


Those shrugs are absolutely gorgeous!!! I'm definitely going to check out Poledra's workshop when I finally have some time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine didn't either Marianne - we can fuss and kick dirt together - actually I think we will be kicking mud.
> 
> sam


Sooo sorry yours and Marianne's haven't come. I'd be so jealous if one if you got yours first. But then by the time, I can get yarn on mine, you'll probably have yours!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so excited for you - what's going on the needles first?

I think delivery area does make a big difference -- we have a huge distribution center in Palatine, IL and when I track packages,it can sometimes take longer for the package to get out of that facility to our house (20 minutes away) than it did from the sender to the facility. 


jknappva said:


> Real life has gotten in the way of trying them!! But that's ok...anticipation is half the fun! Have our first of the weekly Bible Study groups starting this morning so will probably have to wait until afternoon to get the yarn on. Hope yours come today. I'm surprised Sam hasn't gotten his since he's in the middle of the country and I think these shipped from western Canada. Wonder if location really makes a difference in mail delivery!?
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Vent away. I know just how you feel. I hate being restricted from doing the normal things I SHOULD be doing.... but have learned the hard way that I really can't do some things just yet... Don't give yourself a setback by trying to push it.... So sorry you didn't get to stay for the game. the heat drives me away.... but sometimes and evening game can be delightful...... Mom is the real baseball fan though..... A Cubs fan, bless her heart!!!!


The heat would keep me away,too. Baseball is one sport I really like..probably because I can understand that. Went to a game at the new (at that time) covered stadium in Houston when I was there. It was an early evening game. About the time, the heat and humidity started getting bad, they covered it over and the a/c made it so much more pleasant to watch!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to thank everyone for the very kind words you have said to me - I really don't know what I have done differently - I have tried to live my life with a "let them live the way they want to if they are happy and not hurting anyone else" attitude - I think we should celebrate our differences - our differences in lives, personality, wants and desires is what makes the knitting tea party such a great place. we should all be in government together- think the world would be a better place to life. lol
> 
> it has cooled down and I have opened the doors and windows - it is a little humid but not bad enough to run the a/c. I refuse to sit in my house wrapped up because of the a/c. lol I don't like to be cold regardless of how hot it is outside.
> 
> ...


The KTP would not be the same without you,Sam. You bring your caring to the group and make us better for it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay ladies this says it all. Shirley when they get you down, just look at this and imagine you are doing the holding. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love, love, love it!! Should be your motto, dearest Shirley!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


Love the sweater---it's really cute. You're a much faster knitter than I am. It seems to take me forever to make something!
If you're close to a Michael's and they're like the one in my city, they have some really cute, cheap buttons. You might find some shaped like sheep. I saw some a while back shaped like different baseball symbols and many others.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> About three years ago, I had a real run of surgery. First both knees replaced, not at the same time, then a grapefruit sized cyst on an overy and lastly kidney cancer where part of my kidney was removed. The last two were laproscopic and were very easy surgeries and quick reoovery. With the cyst, it was an out-patient procedure and I was pleased to at home. One of the things I found interesting in all four surgeries, there were no outside stitches. I was glue together. I think it helped in the comfort department.
> A few weeks ago, my husband learned that he had wheat, corn, soy, peanut, tree nut etc. allergies. The wheat has been one of the easiest to avoid. Soy has been our biggest problem. It is in everything. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. Within a week he felt better with the change in diet. Just wanted to give a little encouragement to those who have to go wheat/gluten free.
> I live just a few miles south of Dallas and wonder if there is a knitting club nearby that meets during the day. I don't like to drive at night anymore.
> Thanks for letting me ramble.


Welcome....I think you're new to the Tea Party or is my memory faulty? Anyway, it's good to hear from you and hope you like us enough to come back. Our fantastic host, Sam, will be sure to officially welcome you. He always has our favorite beverage at hand and a comfy chair.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


Oh, he's a sweetie...I know you've loved him from the beginning. How lucky you are to have found him!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> I rarely have problems whatever I eat since having mine out.
> And just to show that it doesn't cause problems for me-I had wedges for lunch with sweet chilli sauce and sour cream and all the talk of icecream has made me decide to break the bank. I haven't walked today so I will walk to McDonalds and get one of theirs. Sure I can manage 30cents for one!
> I only have a pag eor two to go here so I will go after catching up.


I've never had any problems with anything I eat since getting mine out back in the dark ages when they cut you half way from waist to crotch and you stayed in hospital for 10 days!
But I do know at least one person who still had problems with some food after her surgery.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable. I am constantly amazed at not only how beautiful your work is but how quickly you work. It would take me a month at least! Wish I could sit at your side and take lessons. 


gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


Good day all, have my coffee, ready to start my day. First I would like to give Oscar a big hug, so cute. :-D nice to start my day with a smile, thanks :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so excited for you - what's going on the needles first?
> 
> I think delivery area does make a big difference -- we have a huge distribution center in Palatine, IL and when I track packages,it can sometimes take longer for the package to get out of that facility to our house (20 minutes away) than it did from the sender to the facility.


I have a scarf I've been knitting to send to Shirley in a care package for the flood victims. I really hate the needles I'm using so I'll be knitting it with the new wonderful Harmonys as soon as I can get them changed over!
When I buy used books from Amazon, I always choose a closer seller if there's very little difference in price since I know it makes a difference there.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's prayer time, love the picture, peaceful :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


Soooooo cute


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LOL!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Jamie did that to Seth the other day when he wouldn't leave her phone alone. She warned him and he said OK.


And did he like it or hate it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mine is the same way. There are times I don't have to wait long but not often. She will spend as much time with each patient as is needed.


Its when they are always running late but you feel as though they are pushing you out in a hurry that I really object.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> There are always jealous idiots who get pleasure from causing pain for those, like yourself, who do such wonderful things for everyone and never expect anything in return. I'm so glad you can come here and forget all the nastiness of a few people.
> You are such a treasure. Although I haven't had a chance to get to follow any of the workshops, I have them bookmarked and am so glad they're permanently available even after their closed. I'm so glad we can heal your hurt.
> I'm a 'Designer' fan as well as a Sam fan. Everyone at the KTP seem like a wonderful, caring family. This is the only group I follow. Don't feel the need to join in another one.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Dirt dont you mean mud?! Lol. (Sorry couldnt resist  )


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The KTP would not be the same without you,Sam. You bring your caring to the group and make us better for it!
> JuneK


And I agree, you have helped me grow, to step outside of the box, and for that I am great full. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't really responded to individuals, but I want all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and good health.

I also want to add that I agree with all of you about how much Sam means to the KTP. I feel like things are being run smoothly and with much caring from out host. I do like the more relaxed feel of the KTP since Sam has taken over. I just hope it doesn't become too much for him! It is up to us to keep him happy! We love you, Sam!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I wasn't happy with the colors for that project--wanted something brighter. I did make a couple of felted hats out of that yarn and have a bit left, so it will get used.
> 
> Have just talked to DD and Daddy--very good to talk to both. He has a round of meds to finish to be sure he has no infection, and then he'll have the surgery. And also great--we have a plan to get DD home at the end of July! WooHoo! I can hardly wait to see her!


Great news all the way around :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Great news all the way around :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas.
> 
> Cute gnome...and great library...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


That is so cute. Did you post where you got the pattern from?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> want to thank everyone for the very kind words you have said to me - I really don't know what I have done differently - I have tried to live my life with a "let them live the way they want to if they are happy and not hurting anyone else" attitude - I think we should celebrate our differences - our differences in lives, personality, wants and desires is what makes the knitting tea party such a great place. we should all be in government together- think the world would be a better place to life. lol
> 
> it has cooled down and I have opened the doors and windows - it is a little humid but not bad enough to run the a/c. I refuse to sit in my house wrapped up because of the a/c. lol I don't like to be cold regardless of how hot it is outside.
> 
> ...


You are just you and you are one AWESOME guy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Really? I'll have to look at that. My Dr. and dentist both have told me to avoid carbonation.... (not that I listen very well, but I do try to limit it...) and I'm a Dr. Pepper lover who always had a glass on hand..... DH wanted to buy stock in the company...... :lol: :lol:


ROFL... I think my family should have invested also.. the coolers would be packed with Dr Peppers at all the family reunions!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


This is awesome!!!!!!!!! You are so talented, an inspiration to me for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thank you Kaye and Shirley! The sheep yoke sweater and the camo bib overalls are approximately a 12 month size and are part of the gift for dear niece's baby...due in October  My thought process was that if I made the bigger items first then the smaller things would really get done fast  I've never made a stuffed toy, however, so maybe I should have started THAT first...we will see. The pattern I am using is called "Puppy Dog" by Pat Alinejad. Dear niece and husband have a chocolate brown lab hunting dog named "Boof." He is such a good boy, really obeys well and is just a really nice dog. This is my nod to PurpleFi and her mini me. I'm hoping this will be a mini Boof  I am using eye lash yarn so it won't quite look much like a lab when I'm done but I had it in my stash and thought it a good way to use it up


Gypsycreams patterns are wonderful!!! I have made the bears (one waiting to be sewn together) I just love her designs and always so helpful if you have questions!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


Oh he's cute and quite amenable to be photographed it looks like. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


Have fun, Buddah and the robin are just lovely especially with the backdrop of your beautiful yard.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


He is adorable!!!! Such a cutie, reminds me of my Tootsie, she always rolls to her back when I get near her, she wants a belly rub! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


lol!! That's too funny. The sewn one is really cool too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


Aww. What a doll baby!

I love the sheep sweater--may have to check that one out at some point...but my iist is pretty long, too. I know that's a huge surprise to y'all. LOL

Love the gnome and the story. Too funny the things kids latch onto.

A few pages to go to catch up--6 or 8 since I was sleeping!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am with DH when it comes to the average Garden Gnome- but I like the stitched one!


I love my Garden Gnomes, LOL.. have some fairies tucked in and around also. Well, should have said did have, the rains have caused branches to fall and break several of them, so now the survivors are in a tote to hopefully come out next spring!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LOL!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Jamie did that to Seth the other day when he wouldn't leave her phone alone. She warned him and he said OK.


LOLOL!! Well, she did warn him after all. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We saw The Heat last week. Fun movie, a girl buddy movie. There will be more I am sure. The two girls are good together. DH really liked it too.
> 
> Pontuf


DD said she and my mother went to see it and she (DD) thought the swearing was a bit much...

How are you feeling?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... I think my family should have invested also.. the coolers would be packed with Dr Peppers at all the family reunions!!


DH is a Pepper too! lolol


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Real life has gotten in the way of trying them!! But that's ok...anticipation is half the fun! Have our first of the weekly Bible Study groups starting this morning so will probably have to wait until afternoon to get the yarn on. Hope yours come today. I'm surprised Sam hasn't gotten his since he's in the middle of the country and I think these shipped from western Canada. Wonder if location really makes a difference in mail delivery!?
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I am patiently awaiting the sound of the mail truck.. LOL I have yarn at the ready :lol:  :roll: I do have 2 projects I need to finish but one will be switched to the new needles as this was the reason (or excuse) for ordering them. LOL 
So glad this is a stay home day, I have several things I need to finish up before next Friday, do not like to leave things undone at all. I am trying to find a simple project to take to work on, just have no idea really.. but will chat with Gwen and she can help me decide, she's great to bounce ideas back and forth with!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When it rains, it seems people lose their minds behind the wheel of vehicles!! It's a terror to get on the highway. Seems they drive even faster during a storm. Not that so many pay attention to speed limits in the first place.
> JuneK


Usually, within five or ten minutes of the rain's starting here, we hear sirens...since we get so little rain, when it does happen, the roads get slick fast and yes, people crash. :roll:

Shirley, I just say Pffft to those naysayers. Some people just can't accept that someone will do something nice just because they're nice--because *they* will always have an agenda, they expect everyone else does, too. I was taught that honey gets more flies than vinegar...and we all know you're sweeter than honey. 



ChrisEl said:


> That metallic bag is a great accessory. Another thing to make for DD. When she goes out she often carries bags which I consider too open or insubstantial---things can fall out. (I try to keep this to myself, of course ;-) since she feels I worry too much about such things). But maybe I can offer this as an alternative to the ones she has.


I think they could make lovely evening bags, especially with a drawstring for the wrist!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> About three years ago, I had a real run of surgery. First both knees replaced, not at the same time, then a grapefruit sized cyst on an overy and lastly kidney cancer where part of my kidney was removed. The last two were laproscopic and were very easy surgeries and quick reoovery. With the cyst, it was an out-patient procedure and I was pleased to at home. One of the things I found interesting in all four surgeries, there were no outside stitches. I was glue together. I think it helped in the comfort department.
> A few weeks ago, my husband learned that he had wheat, corn, soy, peanut, tree nut etc. allergies. The wheat has been one of the easiest to avoid. Soy has been our biggest problem. It is in everything. Even water packed tuna has soy in it. Within a week he felt better with the change in diet. Just wanted to give a little encouragement to those who have to go wheat/gluten free.
> I live just a few miles south of Dallas and wonder if there is a knitting club nearby that meets during the day. I don't like to drive at night anymore.
> Thanks for letting me ramble.


I've been on a bit of run myself the last 4 years.... Where are you in Dallas area? The yarn store in Plano always has a knitting table going.... an the library in Richardson has a group that meets once a month on the second Sat. afternoon of the month. Several Sr. Centers have a Sit and Stitch or needleworks group. The Richardson one meets on Tues. from 10 to 2. Our local private group just disbanded.... but I'll bet there are others. If you aren' t too far from me.... I'm game to get together occasionally...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


He is ADORABLE.... I want a cuddle right now...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

They are right there was so much swearing that was uncalled for and not necessary.I don't know why so any actors think their characters need to swear so much.

Pontuf

.=Sorlenna]DD said she and my mother went to see it and she (DD) thought the swearing was a bit much...

How are you feeling?[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.
> 
> sam


Does the Rumba have a hard floor setting? A nice big floor mop is a great tool for wood floors. The laminates will bubble if left wet too long... and I know this because......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so excited for you - what's going on the needles first?
> 
> I think delivery area does make a big difference -- we have a huge distribution center in Palatine, IL and when I track packages,it can sometimes take longer for the package to get out of that facility to our house (20 minutes away) than it did from the sender to the facility.


Packages for me sometimes get to Denver in record time (about an 8 hour drive away), and then it somehow takes 3 days for it to go from Denver to here! When I order yarn from Knit Picks, the tracking tells me it's shipped from Ohio...so I would have thought on that side of the country an order would arrive much sooner. I'll never figure that out. LOL

I got sheep buttons at Michaels, too...the store here has a wall display of lots of novelty buttons. I had some that were little monsters that I put on GS's sweater.



Marianne818 said:


> You are just you and you are one AWESOME guy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Sister speaks the truth.

I think I'm caught up now and have to get the morning stuff done. I did finish the body of the little sweater last night (woo hoo!) and now I need two sleeves and the hat. The yarn is pretty dark so it may not photograph well, but I do plan to do the next one in a lighter color. We shall see!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I rarely have problems whatever I eat since having mine out.
> And just to show that it doesn't cause problems for me-I had wedges for lunch with sweet chilli sauce and sour cream and all the talk of icecream has made me decide to break the bank. I haven't walked today so I will walk to McDonalds and get one of theirs. Sure I can manage 30cents for one!
> I only have a pag eor two to go here so I will go after catching up.


I don't think mom has ever had a dietary issue after having hers out. That is a question I'll be asking. I love cheese and food in general. . I don't want to be making adjustments.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful ! So peaceful Love the robin. I miss them. We don't have them in the desert. 

Pontuf


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful ! So peaceful Love the robin. I miss them. We don't have them in the desert.
> 
> Pontuf


We have robins, but ours are "longer" in the body--not quite so roundish as that one. So cute! What I miss are cardinals...I understand they live in AZ but for some reason, I have never seen one here.  They're all over the place in KY. And I miss lightning bugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DANG.... I'm up early and still can't catch up. (I did walk for a half hour though) Must put on clothes and get to the Dr.... Note to self... I'm on page 159....


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just caught up with all of you. WOW!! 
Love the sheep sweater, Kathy you and I are about 3 1/2 hours apart, it would be fun as Gwen said to sit and knit with you and learn. You get so much done and all so well done.
Love the new puppy, have missed our Lab so much since we had put him to sleep. 
Shirley, ignore all the hurtful things, it is hard I know. But so many more appreciate you and your work. I just so look forward to your postings of quilts. They are true artwork.
Need to go get ready, meeting a new friend and an old friend for coffee. The old friend does not know I am showing up, so it will be a surprise for her.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Zoe. This mayo website is a wealth of information

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Yah, that is a disease that is really one that needs to be carefully controlled. Here is the short version of what it is: the person with celiac disease has a problem with their intestines (small) digesting gluten. The gluten ingestion can produce a lot of negative hurts and rawness. Here is a web site from the Mayo clinic that goes into all the details.
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/celiac-disease/DS00319
> 
> The good news about celiac disease is that the person with this disease can absolutely control it. It means a diet in which there is no gluten ingested. Gluten is found in wheat and some other foods. If you have this celiac disease, you want to get into a celiac support group ASAP. Just remember that there is a lot of emotional support amongst those experiencing the same things. You are not alone unless you choose to be. hugs, and you may just have to live on fruit! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks so much Zoe. This mayo website is a wealth of information
> 
> Pontuf


You are welcome and I do hope that you don't have this, but if you do, then there is always help available and information about it. It is the "not knowing" that is worrisome. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> DH is a Pepper too! lolol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have robins, but ours are "longer" in the body--not quite so roundish as that one. So cute! What I miss are cardinals...I understand they live in AZ but for some reason, I have never seen one here.  They're all over the place in KY. And I miss lightning bugs.


The UK robins are smaller by quite a bit. Actually there is quite a difference. Ours are longer and heavier, theirs are chubbier and the red breasts are different. Both are wonderful!

We don't get the cardinals out west but there are 2 or 3 different types of blue jays which are pretty but their personalities are not that great as they attack robin's nests etc. like magpies.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> They are right there was so much swearing that was uncalled for and not necessary.I don't know why so any actors think their characters need to swear so much.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

i think its the writers not the actors choice. I dislike a lot of cursing in movies, shows, its become so commonplace with the younger generation they dont even hear it I dont think.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The humidity is gone finally and temp is only sposed to be 81°f today, have opened up the house to enjoy the light breeze. Got our first zuchini and cucumber from the garden. Need to do some cleaning today and laundry. Need to start doing some kind of exercise to build some enduranceback up. If the humidity stays away maybe I can dosome walking. Back later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love my Garden Gnomes, LOL.. have some fairies tucked in and around also. Well, should have said did have, the rains have caused branches to fall and break several of them, so now the survivors are in a tote to hopefully come out next spring!


It would be such a sad world if we were all the same ,Marianne!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back home after spending hours walking round the Flower Show, it was wonderful and I took loads of photos. I am now completely shattered. And the worst thing was - there were no gnomes!!!!!! Did buy some more dianthas though.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be such a sad world if we were all the same ,Marianne!


Hi Julie, saw some lovely fairy statues starting at about £1,000, so I didnot buy any!
Forgot to say, loved your whale pictures reminded me of when I went out whale watching in a yatch when I was visiting South Africa. The mum whale brought her calf right up to the boat to show us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Zoe! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to make sure to bookmark that one to show DH when he gets home. lololololol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've got a tooth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, saw some lovely fairy statues starting at about £1,000, so I didnot buy any!
> Forgot to say, loved your whale pictures reminded me of when I went out whale watching in a yatch when I was visiting South Africa. The mum whale brought her calf right up to the boat to show us.


Good Morning/late afternoon, Purplefi! at 1,000pounds that has to have been some gnome! Did you photograph it by any chance, or just flowers- hope you will post lots! I have never been whale watching myself- I just love the Kaikoura region, where the Whale Watch is- the mountains are so spectacular and the Crayfish are to die for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


My goodness, is our boy growing up?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Puplefi, so glad you enjoyed the show. No gnomes  But there's always next year. 

Well, I'm off to DSMothers, need to finish clearing out the kitchen, renovations start on Monday and we have to be in Ft. Collins both tomorrow and Monday, so it's either today or not at all. Not much left to do, we got a lot done already, but for a woman who says she's a minimalist (sp), she sure hangs on to crap. lolol...I'll see you all tonight, or if I have time I'll try to check in via tablet later. Have a grrreeeaaaat day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


Right on, little guy!! What a darling boy, Kate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


He looks so grown up. They are not babies for long.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning/late afternoon, Purplefi! at 1,000pounds that has to have been some gnome! Did you photograph it by any chance, or just flowers- hope you will post lots! I have never been whale watching myself- I just love the Kaikoura region, where the Whale Watch is- the mountains are so spectacular and the Crayfish are to die for.


I photographed mainly the flowers, The colours were amazing. I just love crayfish.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Kaye!!!
> 
> I have to admit that I have not been productive at all today, at least in the manner in which I should be productive. I was possessed with finishing the Sheep Yoke Sweater and wasn't going to rest until it was done. Well, it is done  I just have to sew on some buttons. I have some white ones but think I will hold off and look for something else. Tonight I have started a puppy dog pattern using eye lash yarn...might just be enough to drive me nuts. I think though that my skein wasn't wrapped right. I undid it and started from the other end and things are going much better now...weird.


That's gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I photographed mainly the flowers, The colours were amazing. I just love crayfish.


Do you have any special ideas for cooking crays? Looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


What a clever boy and he really is getting close to a boy rather than a baby.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


What a lovely wee pup & he looks so like the knitted puppy in Darowil's last post!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182949-1.html


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be such a sad world if we were all the same ,Marianne!


It sure would make for a boring one!!! I love our differences here.. I learn so much from everyone, all parts of our wonderful world!! As someone else said on here, would be a fantastic world if everyone got along as we do here on this tea party! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry you have celiac disease. I do too. Goes with microscopic colitis which I have had for 7 months. Love 5dpn answer. I also have several books I bought which help me learn how to cope. You can live with this. It is not terminal it just feels, pardon the expression, shitty!
We are leaving for San Diego. My daughter, SIL, and GS and I are going camping for weekend. See, live is still possible!
Will see if I can send you names of books this evening when I will have wifi.
Desert Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


Oh my, he is looking so big!! Now a tooth?? Such a sweet face.. just want to give him a big hug!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This smile just made my morning!

Thanks Kate

XO. Pontuf



KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, all you knitters who live close to Dallas. I am on my way down there today and will deliver sometime Friday. I expect to be spending the weekend there, so if you would like to meet, give me a shout out on a pm. 

Was hoping to meet Rookie today, but she has DGS and when I was just settling down to knit at Nooks, the company called me. Now waiting on the frt (ready now, my foot) and catching up here. 

Obio Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, Luke's first tooth! Wow.  He is such a cutie.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, saw some lovely fairy statues starting at about £1,000, so I didnot buy any!
> Forgot to say, loved your whale pictures reminded me of when I went out whale watching in a yatch when I was visiting South Africa. The mum whale brought her calf right up to the boat to show us.


Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


And doesn't he look excited about it!!! He is so adorable!
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


Not a question of deprivation, just a sensible recognition that there is really nothing to equal the flavour of a newly dug potato (or 'tate' as we say in Lincolnshire). I usually grow a few just for the sheer joy of that first crop, but this year it just didn't happen. I am having to rely upon the generosity of farmer friends. Even so, just a few hours delay from fork (digging variety) to table seems to make all the difference.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Not a question of deprivation, just a sensible recognition that there is really nothing to equal the flavour of a newly dug potato (or 'tate' as we say in Lincolnshire). I usually grow a few just for the sheer joy of that first crop, but this year it just didn't happen. I am having to rely upon the generosity of farmer friends. Even so, just a few hours delay from fork (digging variety) to table seems to make all the difference.


You are right, of course. The flavour of that first newly dug potato is one of summer's delights. My family can demolish
a bowl of potato salad with great ease.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how cute! He is such a joy to watch grow up in your pictures. Thank you for sharing him with us.


KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the answer. Actually we live in Midlothian which is about 30 miles south of Dallas. It is a long story but we lived many years in Burleson, moved to Nashville for a few years and are now in Midlothian. Our oldest daughter lives here and the kids decided that DH and I needed more "adult supervision" so we here we are. We live in another daughters "rent" house which is handy however we spend a lot of time on the road to Burleson, Arlington, FW as that is where our doctors are. We are at the age when an outting is going grocery shopping or to the doctor.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Pontuf, I am pretty sure celiac disease is the same thing we in the UK call coeliac disease? In which case, though no one would claim it is pleasant, such a diagnosis can at least be a relief in the sense that it rules out even worse things. My cousin was diagnosed with the condition when she was around 40, having been ill for several years. She is now a healthy 66-year old. She sticks very closely to her diet - her point of view is, she was given a new start in life and she owes it to the doctors who gave her that second chance to do her utmost to stay fit. The irony is, she baked and decorated cakes on a semi-professional basis. She could not eat them herself, but she continued to make them for others to enjoy. She even makes gluten-free cakes that are as good as any cakes I have tasted. 

Shirley, I could not believe that you had suffered the sort of unpleasantness that you describe. It can only come from very unhappy people who feel they have achieved nothing themselves and resent those who appear to succeed in some way. You have done nothing other than share your own skills and knowledge and allow other people to do the same, for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the sheep! and the duplicate stitch is looking so good. My current WIP is eyelash- to make a short cape. It can be tricky!


I ended up knitting the sheep in after all. The black is the duplicate stitch embroidery


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock:


OUCH!!!$$$$$$ This is a large tree but basically because it is very tall. It is an ash. There aren't a lot of branches until you are way up high. The problem is that it is tall enough to fall on the house Or the high tension wires on the median...... I knew $600. was a good price.... as it is someone in the business that we know... but $5,000. WOW...

I so wish I could get them to cut the trunk into 2 inch slabs so that I could make a path out of them, They would all be the same size an just perfect but I'm sure no one is interested in all that extra work..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


We dot hat with flamingos and our youngest daughter... She is not really amused but would miss the silliness, I'm sure.

The year the gnome book came out, she and I gave it to each other...... and we both loved it. Many years later, when she was packing to move out... she accidently took them both.... There have been a few moves since then and a break-up with a partner..... (with a large attic) and I have never been able to retrieve my book. I really think I ought to ask for another for Christmas!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, I agree with everyone else in that these people are jealous. What you do requires a lot of work that you do not get paid for! I cannot believe that people can be that bold. It is pointless. I appreciate your creativity, knitting abilities, and organization! Keep it up! You provide a service that is helpful and fun.
You are loved and appreciated here!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Just started knitting with my new Harmonys....love them. I may not knit any faster (I'm very slow!) but it sure makes the knitting much more pleasant.|
Sorry, Marianne and Sam. Really not rubbing it in but so hoping yours come in the mail today!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We saw The Heat last week. Fun movie, a girl buddy movie. There will be more I am sure. The two girls are good together. DH really liked it too.
> 
> Pontuf


Think back.... I think this is the third movie Bullock has done where she is in the FBI. One, she entered a beauty pageant.... I can't remember the other. ..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I love your quote Dreamer, and that you write quotes in your recipe book.
> 
> Pontuf


Not me, that is Southern Gal. I love that she doesn't let anyone leave empty handed... The consummate host.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Really? I'll have to look at that. My Dr. and dentist both have told me to avoid carbonation.... (not that I listen very well, but I do try to limit it...) and I'm a Dr. Pepper lover who always had a glass on hand..... DH wanted to buy stock in the company...... :lol: :lol:


http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/carbonated-water/MY01892

I don't necessarily believe what I read on the internet, but I figure Mayo is a legit site.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you all for posting pictures...love to see everyone's furry babies and now Luke's first tooth - my goodness. Can't wait to see PurpleFi's pictures from the flower show 

Thank you all, too, for your kind words about my knitting. Truth is I would rather knit than just about anything else so it is very easy for me to say that I will do something else tomorrow, if I can knit today...reminds of of Whimpy (from the Popeye cartoons) who would pay on Tuesday for a hamburger today  I am lucky to have no family drama to worry about...right now. Dear mother and father are departed and dear son and daughter-in-law haven't started their family yet. I love, love, love to knit but do kind of go in streaks where I will really be working hard on things (like now) and then again not so much at other times.

I think that I will need to make a run for more fun fur. 150 gr. just doesn't look like it will be enough to make the whole puppy from Pat's/Gypsycream's pattern...don't know if I'm doing something wrong but I am almost through the second (of three) skeins already and still have the ears, legs and tail yet to make...who knows, maybe it won't take as much as I think. I will keep going and see how much I'm short before I make "the yarn run." Wish I knew for sure where I got it. Oh well, it was either Walmart, Michaels or JoAnn and they are all only about 4 miles apart so I'm not worried. I know dye lot is important but maybe it won't be so much with this. Otherwise I will just say that this puppy has a mottled coloring 

Thanks for reminding me to check at Michael's for sheep buttons. I never think to look there for buttons. Think I will need more fiber fill too. I am going to try to embroider the eyes and nose onto the puppy, since this will be a baby present...don't want to have to worry about safety eyes...hope I can get them to look realistic.

I finally found the sheep yoke pattern. The link is: 
http://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/10/sheep-yoke-baby-cardigan-pattern.html

I will say that I copied and pasted the chart into a word processing document and was able to click on it and dragged a corner to make it fill up the whole page...way easier to see! The chart confused me at first but if anyone is interested in making this, read the comments in the blog - it answered all my questions. I used Bernat Softee Baby for the gray in the sweater I made (couldn't find a tan in DK/#3 weight I liked). I used Loops & Threads Snuggly Wuggly Douce Accolade yarn for the blue, green and white. The black was sock yarn I had in my stash that I doubled to do the stitching on the sheep. The sheep eyes (center back sheep) was 4 strands of embroidery floss  It was fun to make. I'm thinking of making another one (maybe this winter) but want to use regular weight yarn (medium/#4)and maybe size US 8 needles and see what size I end up with. Since the one I just made appears to be approximately a 12 month size, maybe regular weight/#4 yarn and size US 8 needles would make an 18 month or 24 month size? It will be fun to find out.

I hope everyone is having a great day thus far.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> But the tractor tires would look rather interesting painted in bright colours as it drives around the field doing the hay.
> I took the old jeep tires painted them up and planted in them. The EX didn't like them said they looked awful and got rid of them.
> Never thought about building a wall with them, hmmm I have space here to do that with.


It would be fun for the tractor... like your own pinwheels... The ATV tires are a size I can handle and the wall will only be two tires high OR one tirehigh on top of some nice square stones..... depending on how many tires DH finds. I'm priming and then spraying bright and they look great with flowers spilling over the top and take up some space that can't go to weed.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Just started knitting with my new Harmonys....love them. I may not knit any faster (I'm very slow!) but it sure makes the knitting much more pleasant.|
> Sorry, Marianne and Sam. Really not rubbing it in but so hoping yours come in the mail today!
> JuneK


I have mine June, have not been able to come online to let you know!! They are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Have already switched my project from straights to them!! Just knitted one row and I made myself promise to finish another small project first!!!! Plus doing laundry running back and forth for mom, helping C learn to sew with a machine again.. she forgot how to cut out a pattern, LOL, changed the sheets on all the beds and now, just sit and wait for the dryer to beep.. LOL. 
Off to knit a bit.. only 3 inches left on the small project, should be with my Harmonies in just a bit!! 
Sam did you get yours today??? Oh he's gone visiting, hope they are there when he returns home!!! 
Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is part of the make over the teens did for me while I was in London. The no carpet is great but it sure is a lot louder in here with nothing to absorb the noise. Wish they had of put cork on the kitchen floor instead of hardwood.


Love the cork and had planned to use it but changed my mind when I found I could make an indent with my fingernail. DH drops too many things. I decided it might not be sturdy enough..... but I sure do love it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> .....I looked at Gypsycreams animal patterns but ended up deciding on Pat's pattern...liked how the puppy sits like a dog, I guess.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Gypsycream and Pat Alinajad (sp?) are one and the same person! I've knitted this dog in 'eyelash' wool and it's a great pattern and no problem as long as you dont try to tink or frog it.....however, mistakes really don't show so that's not really a problem! :lol: I even did a purl row when it should have been plain - didn't show!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do, too. I would like to put laminate flooring in living and dining rooms and tile in the family room, -- I'm worried about the "coldness" and noise factors, but maybe some large throw rugs under the table or anchored under the chair & couch arrangement. I'm too much of a clutz so have to be wary of the corners. We took out the carpet on the stairs and ceramic tile from the entry way and put in beautiful hardwoods over over 15 years ago and they still look great.
> 
> quote=thewren]I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.
> 
> sam


[/quote]
We had already tiled the kitchen, computer rooms, all baths and the patio and front stoop. Gerry laid his own pine foloor in the DR many years ago so he could stencil something. I installed indoor/outdoor carpeting int he studio.... 9not the best choice for pins- We did the last 3 bedrooms, hall and LR in a dark laminate with a hg=ugh sheen. It is not the easiest to take care of because the high sheen requires some buffing to not have a film build-up look AND laminate will separate when it gets wet.... so that is a downside to it versus real hardwoods. We put a light color in the kid;s downstairs several years ago and it till looks great. I do have a large rug in the LR. I love that .... so I can replace without a big deal... unlike carpet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally I am back - later than I thought I would. stopped and picked up my dry cleaning - getting shirts and pants ready for seatle.

stoped at miejer and picked up another really big tote - next to the largest - the largest was like 180 gallons - on wheels - maybe I should have bought it. I can always go back.

a pleasant day - door and windows open - nice breeze blowing through. Saturday - if it doesn't rain - I will mow - then the following thursday I will mow at least the front and back so it looks nice for the weekend.

bought frontline for two of the cats - the black one and poe - who rarely leaves the barn except to hunt and of course pick up ticks. sophie kitty does too much running around which is why she picks up so many ticks. the other cats have not had any for a long time - I check them almost everyday.

I haven't checked on how many pages I am behind - almost afraid to look - are we going to top 200 pages this week. no woner we can't keep up. lol

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> finally I am back - later than I thought I would. stopped and picked up my dry cleaning - getting shirts and pants ready for seatle.
> 
> stoped at miejer and picked up another really big tote - next to the largest - the largest was like 180 gallons - on wheels - maybe I should have bought it. I can always go back.
> 
> ...


But Sam, the important detail.. did you get your Harmonies??? Mine came in today!!!! No seriously.. when are you leaving for Seattle? I guess I missed a few pages or CRAFT is hitting me big time! 200 pages would be a record wouldn't it??? We are a chatty group for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such a beautiful picture of your garden purplefi - it breathes solitude and reverence. thank you for sharing. will be waiting to hear of your trip to the flower show. gnomes like to hide so they shouldn't be too hard to hide on the way home.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good EARLY morning from Surrey. Getting ready to go to the Flower Show and it looks like I am over 20 pages behind you all! Goodness knows where you will be when I get back.
> 
> Sorry no flowers today, just Buddha and a robin.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We're so glad you found us! And how exciting that you are going to the Knit-A-Palooza!! Give everyone a big hug from me!!!! luv-AZ


pacer said:


> Finally caught up. Waiting for a doctor's appt. is stressful enough. Doctor's wonder why people need meds for panic attacks. Try waiting for one of their appointments when they are running super late. My dentist office today was the same way. I took off early from work only to sit in a waiting room that whole time. I frequently get put on 3-6 month waiting lists to see specialists unless I am willing to see the doctors that nobody really wants. I have learned to investigate who is the best in the area and then wait to get in to see them. I use to take the first appt with whatever doctor was available and then ended up needing to see the doctor with a longer waiting list so now I just go that route from the very beginning.
> 
> I have been enjoying the beautiful flowers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Back home ready to knit now, beautiful day out.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never had any problems with anything I eat since getting mine out back in the dark ages when they cut you half way from waist to crotch and you stayed in hospital for 10 days!
> But I do know at least one person who still had problems with some food after her surgery.
> JuneK


Sure hope that is the case with me. We love to eat and all kinds of foods... I've always had an iron stomach.... so not anticipating any issues but other question for the Dr.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - someone else has dust on their bookshelves - I am not the only one - love the gnome.

sam



darowil said:


> When DD2 was a child she thought Dad would like a garden gnome as he did so much work in the garden. So she bought him one for Christmas. Since then she has learned tht he hates the things- so among his Christmas presents every year is something to do with garden gnomes. Not always a gnome but something connected- one year for example was a book about them. Another time she stuck stickers on our rubbish bin where they stayed for a couple of years- he thought he had avoided the dreaded gname that year. But would miss it if he didn't get one. She even sent him a sewn one last year when they were overseas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I ended up knitting the sheep in after all. The black is the duplicate stitch embroidery


mmmm that is what I had understood!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is fox and friends?

sam

always makes me feel good when I see you online pontuf - how you are feeling better - healing energy coming your way.



Pontuf said:


> Elizabeth Hasselbeck is going to Fox and Friends
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


OH MY!!!!!!! So cute, he is just special, that smile ...... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... I think my family should have invested also.. the coolers would be packed with Dr Peppers at all the family reunions!!


I was even an addict when I lived in Chicago and it was hard to come by then.... my baby brother LOVED to visit... knowing I would have it.... (I don't line the new 10 though.... bitter.) I was a big cherry coke fan at the soda fountains as a young kid.... so that must be the connection....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party donna - we are so pleased that you stopped in for a cuppa. you may not know but there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair always available - we'll be looking for you.

sam

soups are my kind of food also.



Donna jobe said:


> Oh if I lived close by I would be a regular customer. That is my kind of food especially in the cooler weather.
> I finally found out I needed to 're register on my kindle so I can post from here.yeah me :thumbup: :lol:
> I gotta get around this morning, take but to work & go finish cleaning at the church. Then to moms to visit with sister, in from Nashville, spent the night and having lunch there, then on to visit dad. Since I already had plans to do lunch with two friends I will visit&run.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > .....I looked at Gypsycreams animal patterns but ended up deciding on Pat's pattern...liked how the puppy sits like a dog, I guess.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> It sure would make for a boring one!!! I love our differences here.. I learn so much from everyone, all parts of our wonderful world!! As someone else said on here, would be a fantastic world if everyone got along as we do here on this tea party! :thumbup:


AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm that is what I had understood!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the speed limit on the highway to napoleon is 65 for cars and 60 for trucks - they might as well make it seventy for everyone since that is what they are driving. am I the only one that likes to drive the speed limit?

sam



jknappva said:


> When it rains, it seems people lose their minds behind the wheel of vehicles!! It's a terror to get on the highway. Seems they drive even faster during a storm. Not that so many pay attention to speed limits in the first place.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to thank you all for your support and your kind words. I don't want to make a 'mountain out of a molehill' -any unpleasantness is rare, as many people in the workshops have become friends, and I know without any doubt that they are a good thing. I also know my own motives.

I wanted to let you know how much this Tea Party means to me -- I have come here very down, and feeling very bruised and battered and a few minutes later things are put into perspective when I am here and any problems I have don't seem as serious.

I knew when I started the workshops that I would not please everyone.

I really didn't mean to give the impression that i am 'picked on' I am not. This is just one or two people. There is no law in life where everyone has to like you. I am also aware that when you are 
using only typed words, sometimes your personality comes across as bossy, or righteous, or frustrated etc. Sometimes things are misunderstood. I know my own flaws, and there are lots of them, I also know my motives. I thank you all for your wonderfully kind support. I know I have a 'home' here and i know I have a 'family' here, as do we all. I know I can 'vent' here. I appreciate your 
kindness to me and the fact that you do understand my reasons for the workshops. Sometimes life gets in the way some times people don't like you, sometimes you don't like people -- that is what life is.

I was really just talking about how great this place is as we know we are *all* accepted here. It is a wonderful wonderful place.

--------
Just think everyone you will soon be leaving for Sam's place and a wonderful chance to get to know each other !. - How lucky you are to live close enough to get together and meet each other face to face.

I know how hard Gwen has worked to get things ready. I hope to be on skype when you are all visiting with each other.

Our Calgary Stampede is going amazingly well. there are still lots of bad results of the floods. Part of HIgh River ( town south ofus) are still underwater. The train explosion in Quebec is horrendous -- and there will be lots of finger pointing there. I am just thankful that it is a sunny day here, and that at least things are looking up here in our flood zones. Lots of homes are unlivable, but at least step by step we are pulling up our boot straps and getting on with it.

I also note that there are promised parcels coming from here for the flood victims. How can I let you know my feeling s about that. It is absolutely wonderful. I have already received a parcel from Sandy who has posted here (hope your knee is feeling better), and now I read that there is at least one or two more in the works.

I promise i will personally see that each and every hat, scarf, or whatever gets to someone who needs it because of the floods.
I have talked to a rep from the Red Cross and I think I will approach the community centers in areas that have had huge amounts of damage, as well as churches. I am also thinking seriously of giving half to the First Nations reservation south of us, that has been devastated. I will keep you informed.

Well, I am reading a book I got from Charlotte about felting, and have some l00% wool which I am knitting - I am making a round bowl from a variety of colors, which don't necessarily match so it should be interesting. I have it nearly ready to felt and will post a picture once I have it finished. It is a mixture of crochet and knitting and I think I am going to make a brim with an attached i-cord. ( I have never done an I cord and knitted on so that should be interesting. We will see how it turns out.

Charlotte has sent me many different felted patterns and books and I hope to really learn all there is to know in the books about felting. We will be having a felted slippers class with Chickkie in Sept. Lots of interest in Felting. It is fascinating what you end up with.

Charlotte, I hope you are feeling better and find out what is causing your discomfort.

Well, another book. I hope all of you who have problems, all of you who are worried, all of you who are concerned about anything, feel better. Dreamweaver - I know you will be okay, and I hope you sail through the procedure with l/10 the discomfort you are worrying about.

Marianne - I know how hurt you are about your dil , we are not responsible for others actions, and I am glad you are standing up for yourself. YOU have a great friend in Gwenn, who will cover your back always. As we all do for each other. I feel as if mine is really well covered and I thank you all. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of midnight - wishful thinking - it it's solitare, hearts and jigsaws that get me into trouble.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> But Sam it is early, maybe not quite the early you were thinking.
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Sister speaks the truth.
> 
> I think I'm caught up now and have to get the morning stuff done. I did finish the body of the little sweater last night (woo hoo!) and now I need two sleeves and the hat. The yarn is pretty dark so it may not photograph well, but I do plan to do the next one in a lighter color. We shall see!


We have found lately that our post office has deteriorated.... We had tracking info and all on some drugs sent to DH and they STILL insisted they never got it..... They did, but sent it back to another distribution area that stores "lost' mail. We never did get it and had to have it redone. I lovely KP lady from Australia sent me a package that also never arrived and another KP gal here in the states sent me something that was returned to her on 2 occasions.... Definitely the post office... not the shopper.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, I agree with everyone else in that these people are jealous. What you do requires a lot of work that you do not get paid for! I cannot believe that people can be that bold. It is pointless. I appreciate your creativity, knitting abilities, and organization! Keep it up! You provide a service that is helpful and fun.
> You are loved and appreciated here!


Knitters, I suspect that those who are upsetting Shirley are among those in this world who simply cannot live with doing anything the way it has been agreed upon to work; in other words, ''I don't have to abide by the rules that apply to everyone else here--regardless of where "here" is located!!--because I am too special and exceptional to be classed with you all."

They tend to behave this way even if the rules they are defying were their idea to start with. They simply refuse to be in any class but their own. Might we agree to play by Marianne's new program for her DIL? ''If this is an emergency, hang up and dial 911" Then they can see that no one gives a whit about their BS.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have robins, but ours are "longer" in the body--not quite so roundish as that one. So cute! What I miss are cardinals...I understand they live in AZ but for some reason, I have never seen one here.  They're all over the place in KY. And I miss lightning bugs.


Don't we all. I know they are still around but nothing like when I was a kid (Always had to catch them to put in a jar to light up by room) or even my kids and the toads..... pretty rare these days. We are having a big run on bunnies though...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would vote for hardwood instead of laminate - my ex put laminate in her kitchen and dining room which is one big room - it always looks dusty and when it was new it always showed the footprints. plus I think hardwood wears better.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I do, too. I would like to put laminate flooring in living and dining rooms and tile in the family room, -- I'm worried about the "coldness" and noise factors, but maybe some large throw rugs under the table or anchored under the chair & couch arrangement. I'm too much of a clutz so have to be wary of the corners. We took out the carpet on the stairs and ceramic tile from the entry way and put in beautiful hardwoods over over 15 years ago and they still look great.
> 
> quote=thewren]I want to get rid of my carpet in the worst way - maybe after I get back from seattle.
> 
> sam


[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


So nice sounds like a party LOL LOL 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it funny - you said "when I finally have some time" - didn't we all think we would have time to burn when we retired? lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Those shrugs are absolutely gorgeous!!! I'm definitely going to check out Poledra's workshop when I finally have some time!
> Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


What a precious pearl in a gorgeous smile.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got a pop up that dollar days at michaels is still on until the 13th.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having a blast pammie - don't worry.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I haven't really responded to individuals, but I want all of you to know that I am thinking of you and wishing you peace and good health.
> 
> I also want to add that I agree with all of you about how much Sam means to the KTP. I feel like things are being run smoothly and with much caring from out host. I do like the more relaxed feel of the KTP since Sam has taken over. I just hope it doesn't become too much for him! It is up to us to keep him happy! We love you, Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

he continues to just make me smile every time I see his picture! A charmer, to be sure.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh my, he is looking so big!! Now a tooth?? Such a sweet face.. just want to give him a big hug!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love almost anything directly from the garden - peppers, tomatoes, sweet corn, melons, cucumbers, etc. all are so much better than what you can get at the stores...and I agree that newly dug potatoes are awesome.



ptofValerie said:


> You are right, of course. The flavour of that first newly dug potato is one of summer's delights. My family can demolish
> a bowl of potato salad with great ease.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear hear!!!

sam



Pontuf said:


> They are right there was so much swearing that was uncalled for and not necessary.I don't know why so any actors think their characters need to swear so much.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it works well on both jynx - it will go from floor to run and back and miss nothing. I love my Roomba.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Does the Rumba have a hard floor setting? A nice big floor mop is a great tool for wood floors. The laminates will bubble if left wet too long... and I know this because......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do try and watch and not have too many fatty food - a fast food sandwich and fries once in a while - i'm not of a mood to have anything else go wrong.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I don't think mom has ever had a dietary issue after having hers out. That is a question I'll be asking. I love cheese and food in general. . I don't want to be making adjustments.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wasn't happy with the colors for that project--wanted something brighter. I did make a couple of felted hats out of that yarn and have a bit left, so it will get used.
> 
> Have just talked to DD and Daddy--very good to talk to both. He has a round of meds to finish to be sure he has no infection, and then he'll have the surgery. And also great--we have a plan to get DD home at the end of July! WooHoo! I can hardly wait to see her!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just one more thing we have in common....I developed the bad habit when I worked in the restaurant from age 14 on (I know child-labor!?) and had free access to the soda fountain.


Dreamweaver said:


> I was even an addict when I lived in Chicago and it was hard to come by then.... my baby brother LOVED to visit... knowing I would have it.... (I don't line the new 10 though.... bitter.) I was a big cherry coke fan at the soda fountains as a young kid.... so that must be the connection....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think we are enjoying the same weather pup lover - so nice not to have the heavy humid air - I can breathe much easier.

sam



Pup lover said:


> The humidity is gone finally and temp is only sposed to be 81°f today, have opened up the house to enjoy the light breeze. Got our first zuchini and cucumber from the garden. Need to do some cleaning today and laundry. Need to start doing some kind of exercise to build some enduranceback up. If the humidity stays away maybe I can dosome walking. Back later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

put your feet up and have a cup of coffee and just relax.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back home after spending hours walking round the Flower Show, it was wonderful and I took loads of photos. I am now completely shattered. And the worst thing was - there were no gnomes!!!!!! Did buy some more dianthas though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh wow - kate - he is just too cute.

sam



KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's probably what we'll end up with.



thewren said:


> I would vote for hardwood instead of laminate - my ex put laminate in her kitchen and dining room which is one big room - it always looks dusty and when it was new it always showed the footprints. plus I think hardwood wears better.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What you have done differently is to be YOU.... You set a welcoming table and don't judge anyone but you do keep us from squabbling when necessary... but always with love... You have a great sense of humor, a deep sense of family... which you share with all of us and include us in that warmth.... Besides, how could anyone who loves licorice not be a good guy?????


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a wonderful time is at hand ptofvalerie - have a great day with family.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never hurts to ask junx.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH!!!$$$$$$ This is a large tree but basically because it is very tall. It is an ash. There aren't a lot of branches until you are way up high. The problem is that it is tall enough to fall on the house Or the high tension wires on the median...... I knew $600. was a good price.... as it is someone in the business that we know... but $5,000. WOW...
> 
> I so wish I could get them to cut the trunk into 2 inch slabs so that I could make a path out of them, They would all be the same size an just perfect but I'm sure no one is interested in all that extra work..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I want to thank you all for your support and your kind words. I don't want to make a 'mountain out of a molehill' -any unpleasantness is rare, as many people in the workshops have become friends, and I know without any doubt that they are a good thing. I also know my own motives.
> 
> I wanted to let you know how much this Tea Party means to me -- I have come here very down, and feeling very bruised and battered and a few minutes later things are put into perspective when I am here and any problems I have don't seem as serious.
> 
> ...


Sending more hugs. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Think back.... I think this is the third movie Bullock has done where she is in the FBI. One, she entered a beauty pageant.... I can't remember the other. ..


I think it was a sequel to the first one about the beauty pageant!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't it funny - you said "when I finally have some time" - didn't we all think we would have time to burn when we retired? lol
> 
> sam


YES!!!!! Where is it?????


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> think we are enjoying the same weather pup lover - so nice not to have the heavy humid air - I can breathe much easier.
> 
> sam


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have mine June, have not been able to come online to let you know!! They are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Have already switched my project from straights to them!! Just knitted one row and I made myself promise to finish another small project first!!!! Plus doing laundry running back and forth for mom, helping C learn to sew with a machine again.. she forgot how to cut out a pattern, LOL, changed the sheets on all the beds and now, just sit and wait for the dryer to beep.. LOL.
> Off to knit a bit.. only 3 inches left on the small project, should be with my Harmonies in just a bit!!
> Sam did you get yours today??? Oh he's gone visiting, hope they are there when he returns home!!!
> Hugs!!!!!!!


WOOOHOO! Yah for Marianne's Harmonys!! I completely understand real life getting in the way!! I'm definitely hooked...I just ordered several of the 16" fixed circulars for smaller projects. The credit card is whimpering!!! Correction...I said they came from Canada...my mistake, Vancouver, WA!! But hey, I was close geographically! 
Hugs right back!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally I am back - later than I thought I would. stopped and picked up my dry cleaning - getting shirts and pants ready for seatle.
> 
> stoped at miejer and picked up another really big tote - next to the largest - the largest was like 180 gallons - on wheels - maybe I should have bought it. I can always go back.
> 
> ...


Did your Harmonys come today??? Marianne got hers and we were hoping yours would be waiting when you came home!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are dreamin............


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm caught up.... Now everyone go to bed so that I don't have 25 pages to read when I get home tomorrow.... I'm going to get a nice cool drink and knit for a half hour before bed....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sure hope that is the case with me. We love to eat and all kinds of foods... I've always had an iron stomach.... so not anticipating any issues but other question for the Dr.


I can usually eat anything...iron stomach but cannot take prescription pain meds of ANY kind. The dr. gave me pain patches after my partial knee replacement and hip replacement in 2009. I used them for about 4 days until the patch made my head spin one morning. After that, I just made out with the occasional tylenol and ibuprofen. Guess you can't regulate how much medication you're getting from the patch.
I hope you have that good luck after your surgery!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

such a cute sweater - It just makes me smile......


gottastch said:


> I am off to bed, as well. Good night z z z z z . . . .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cork comes in different hardnesses.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Love the cork and had planned to use it but changed my mind when I found I could make an indent with my fingernail. DH drops too many things. I decided it might not be sturdy enough..... but I sure do love it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He is darling!!!!!!!!!!! What a heartbreaker - I would spend all my time playing with him and never get anything done!!!!!!!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanted to let you know how much this Tea Party means to me -- I have come here very down, and feeling very bruised and battered and a few minutes later things are put into perspective when I am here and any problems I have don't seem as serious. 


We are blessed to have you as a sister of the heart. Still working on items for the flood victims....I'm sure my little parcel won't have as much as those who work faster, but hope my little offering will help someone weather the cold a little more comfortably.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Knitters, I suspect that those who are upsetting Shirley are among those in this world who simply cannot live with doing anything the way it has been agreed upon to work; in other words, ''I don't have to abide by the rules that apply to everyone else here--regardless of where "here" is located!!--because I am too special and exceptional to be classed with you all."
> 
> They tend to behave this way even if the rules they are defying were their idea to start with. They simply refuse to be in any class but their own. Might we agree to play by Marianne's new program for her DIL? ''If this is an emergency, hang up and dial 911" Then they can see that no one gives a whit about their BS.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Great idea, Joy!! Out with the 'nay-sayers'!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Think back.... I think this is the third movie Bullock has done where she is in the FBI. One, she entered a beauty pageant.... I can't remember the other. ..


Miss Congeniality 1 & 2


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't it funny - you said "when I finally have some time" - didn't we all think we would have time to burn when we retired? lol
> 
> sam


I think time is like space, Sam. You more space you have, the more you can find to fill it up!! Same goes with time! I've been retired for ALMOST 20 yrs and now wonder how I found time to do anything while I worked....and now I'm finding it hard to find time to knit some days. Of course, I spend a lot of time here!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.
> 
> I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh my what a sweetheart!!!!!!!!! 


KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


With all the rain you seem to be having, maybe they are coming by boat part of the way! LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a great time Joy - Glad you're getting away!!


sassafras123 said:


> Sorry you have celiac disease. I do too. Goes with microscopic colitis which I have had for 7 months. Love 5dpn answer. I also have several books I bought which help me learn how to cope. You can live with this. It is not terminal it just feels, pardon the expression, shitty!
> We are leaving for San Diego. My daughter, SIL, and GS and I are going camping for weekend. See, live is still possible!
> Will see if I can send you names of books this evening when I will have wifi.
> Desert Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't we all. I know they are still around but nothing like when I was a kid (Always had to catch them to put in a jar to light up by room) or even my kids and the toads..... pretty rare these days. We are having a big run on bunnies though...


Had a lightening bug in the house today. You all should have seen Daisy, lol jumping in the air as high as she could to try and catch it. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just watched a wonderful BBC TV programme about the Hebrides and remembered that someone (I think it was mjs?) asked about them. I found a link for them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrides I've only visited Skye, but the rest are on my bucket list! Fabulous scenery.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

If I could have afforded it, I would have gotten hardwood, but it is just too expensive. I am going to get a roomba to help keep them more dust free. I use Bona and it works wonders on my floors. I hope it lasts as long as I need it to! I put ceramic tile in the kitchen area and all of the bathrooms. I really am glad that I did it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think time is like space, Sam. You more space you have, the more you can find to fill it up!! Same goes with time! I've been retired for ALMOST 20 yrs and now wonder how I found time to do anything while I worked....and now I'm finding it hard to find time to knit some days. Of course, I spend a lot of time here!!! LOL!
> JuneK


 :lol: you are right.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks Kate! I downloaded the pattern a while ago and forgot that Pat/Gypsycream are the same person - duh! What is the brand of the eyelash wool you used? I don't think I've run across that (yet)  Mine is 100% polyester and I'm hoping it will be nice and sturdy for many washings


It's Lion Brand Eyelash and I'm pretty sure it's 100% acrylic too. Comes in a good range of colours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Thank you Kaye and Shirley! The sheep yoke sweater and the camo bib overalls are approximately a 12 month size and are part of the gift for dear niece's baby...due in October  My thought process was that if I made the bigger items first then the smaller things would really get done fast  I've never made a stuffed toy, however, so maybe I should have started THAT first...we will see. The pattern I am using is called "Puppy Dog" by Pat Alinejad. Dear niece and husband have a chocolate brown lab hunting dog named "Boof." He is such a good boy, really obeys well and is just a really nice dog. This is my nod to PurpleFi and her mini me. I'm hoping this will be a mini Boof  I am using eye lash yarn so it won't quite look much like a lab when I'm done but I had it in my stash and thought it a good way to use it up


Beautiful job on that sweater. She will look lovely in it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have any special ideas for cooking crays? Looking forward to seeing the photos!


I usually buy them cooked and either have them in a salad or with sweet chilli sauce, noodles and stir fried vegetables.

Here's a taster photo - the entrance to the floral marque.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


Hi Valerie, It wasn't too hot today and there was a nice cool brewze, had my sunhat on so I was fine. Forecast is for even hotter here over the week end. I shall just plant my diathas and them sit and watch them grow while I knit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


He is so adorable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> such a beautiful picture of your garden purplefi - it breathes solitude and reverence. thank you for sharing. will be waiting to hear of your trip to the flower show. gnomes like to hide so they shouldn't be too hard to hide on the way home.
> 
> sam


Hi sam, afraid there were no gnomes but there were pixies and fairies, lovely bronze ones but well over four figures in price. So I just bought a few more plants.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Miss Congeniality 1 & 2


She is one of my favorite actresses -- she was in 'hope floats'
Miss Congeniality I and II, the one she won the academy award for, the Blind side, she was also in Demolition Man, Speed, While you were sleeping, a Time to Kill, the Proposal.

I looked those up but there are lots more. I really enjoy watching her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> put your feet up and have a cup of coffee and just relax.
> 
> sam


I did thank you Sam and I ripped my dreambird back to the first row and now have had nearly finished the first featheR. Now got to sort out how to get the next one started. But that will have to wait until later tomorrow as I am taking Little Madam swimming in the morning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wanted to let you know how much this Tea Party means to me -- I have come here very down, and feeling very bruised and battered and a few minutes later things are put into perspective when I am here and any problems I have don't seem as serious.
> 
> Still working on items for the flood victims....I'm sure my little parcel won't have as much as those who work faster, but hope my little offering will help someone weather the cold a little more comfortably.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Thanks so much JuneK --I will make sure someone who needs it will be warmer next winter because of your and others generosity


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

It is absolutely adorable. Lots of talent there.



Poledra65 said:


> That looks pretty darn productive to me. lol, it's gorgeous. I really need to tackle something like that here in the near future. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Really love the sheep looking straight at you.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I am fairly new here and sometimes feel a little overwhelmed, but nevertheless, quite welcome. Sam you do a wonderful job of hosting the tea party. I don't have as much time as I would like to spend here with everyone, but that will come.



gottastch said:


> Let me put in my two cents worth here too...you all are just the best and I'm so thankful that Sam has provided us a "soft place to land," when needed, and a place to share, laugh and sometimes cry...just feels good to be here with you all!!!!!!!
> 
> The music fest arrangements are coming along...sure would rather be in Defiance with you all than arranging picnic logistics for 30+ people! It will be fun here too, when the time finally arrives...just don't like all the prep work beforehand...that's why I'm being lazy with the housekeeping so far this week...have to kick it into gear starting tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I usually buy them cooked and either have them in a salad or with sweet chilli sauce, noodles and stir fried vegetables.
> 
> Here's a taster photo - the entrance to the floral marque.


Here we are paying $40 for a small cray- so they are very seldom on the menu!
Looking forward to seeing the other shots!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

hm. Just watched CNN and the head of the Rail company who is from Chicago was being interviewed. This is to do with the terrible accident where the train rolled down a hill into the center of a small town in Quebec and blew up. At least 50 people expected to be announced dead. Dreadful wreck.

He has not made a very good impression here in Canada-- He has not been near the town until yesterday , and I think he came across as arrogant and uncaring. He was asked how much money he made and he said' a lot less than on Saturday (the day before the train wreck. There is still an ongoing investigation but he has acccused the Fire Department at first and then informed the town citizens that the train engineer was at fault and was no longer with them and never would be. It might have behooved him to let the investigation happen before he blamed his own employee ( which from what has been reported was doing his job. there is a good possibility the breaks were not able to hold the heavy train cars full of explosive oil.

There is the fact that only one person was responsible for the train and he had worked l8 hours. It sounds as if previous news is to be believed, that there are a couple of different things that could be 
the reason for this tragedy. This has been announced in the Papers here, but once again, it could be exagerated. It boggles the mind that the Railway companies allow only one person on a huge train full of explosive cars, to stop without train personnell watching it.

We were fortunate here that the CPR (Canadian Pacific Railway) managed to remove the full tankers that nearly dropped in to the river here a couple of weeks ago during the flood. The people of the town in Quebec are very angry.

It was the policy that the train would stop, the brakes would be put on each car and the engineer would go to the hotel. The next morning another engineer would come and pick up the train. there have been rumors that a fire started and the fire department put it out and that the engineer checked the brakes.

I just think the President of the Company would have been better to stay away as he came across as very arrogant and uncaring. He was very flippant and defensive. People died there.

I doubt it is a good day for him, but it is a worse day for those who have loved ones missing.

I am going to look for some links to this story as it is interesting .here is one link -- there are lots of others. I just googled, Train wreck in Quebec.

http://ca.reuters.com/article/topNews/idCABRE9690HJ20130711

I just read this post and I might have sounded as if he is responsible - the rail policies around small towns and large cities need to be changed. When they were just grain cars it was okay to go through the center of town, in my opinion with tankers full of explosive materials there should be new laws. . It is just that he seemed so uncaring and the people of the town are really suffering -- he didn't do himself any favor or his company.

I am wondering , is it the same in the United States? Are trains allowed to travel through the centers of towns and villages and cities, with very few rules and regulations? There has been a movement to put the control in the hands of the Municipalities rather than follow Federal regulations which allow this in Canada. Hopefully something will be done about situations like this. He reminded me of the CEO of HP Oil company when the 
oil covered the southeastern shore lines. Some of you are more aware than I am of what your regulations are.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my, what a cutie! I would love to just cuddle him.



KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops! Edited and must not have hit edit but reply. LOL

Did a Gwenie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, just stopping by to say thank you for the tip about Arnica. Julie reminded me of it today and wouldn't you know I was taking it and didn't realize it. I thought when it was mentioned on here it was a cream. Sent DH out for some and here it was the same as what our company gave me. There were three homeopathic tubes and arnica was one of them. Didn't even know what I had, just went with a list and the lady and DH took care of it. I can certainly attest to its potency as it has worked wonders for me. I may still have a little black and blue when I meet people at the Knitapalooza, but nothing like what it was. Quite amazing.

Oh yes, Julie also helped me a little with a knitting question. She's still my teacher. :thumbup: Thanks Julie.

Kate, I saw your avatar in the absolutely gorgeous outfit. You looked so beautiful!!!! Quite stunning,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oops! Edited and must not have hit edit but reply. LOL
> 
> Did a Gwenie.


And wiped out for some reason, your post when I hit 'quote reply' I am fairly sure it was dollyclaire who mentioned the success she has with arnica. Angora is working on a very complex fair isle type design- glad she feels I have helped! 
Off to make the pumpkin soup for my lunch. Hope the UK is sleeping well after the un-accustomed heat, happy evening to those of you in the US and good morning Australia!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy so sorry for your injury! Take care of yourself.

XO
Pontuf

quote=Pup lover]Oh ow!! Healing energy coming your way with more bubble wrap.[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a dress for Hayley (she is nine) and am croceting a ruffle on the bottom. I will make strips and a little shrug to match. it is a WIP but thought you might like to see the combination of knit and crochet, Sam.
> 
> Shirley


SO SO cute!!!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[
I am wondering , is it the same in the United States? Are trains allowed to travel through the centers of towns and villages and cities, with very few rules and regulations? There has been a movement to put the control in the hands of the Municipalities rather than follow Federal regulations which allow this in Canada. Hopefully something will be done about situations like this. He reminded me of the CEO of HP Oil company when the 
oil covered the southeastern shore lines. Some of you are more aware than I am of what your regulations are.[/quote]

There are double railroad tracks right through the center of my city. But never have seen tanker cars..Always coal cars...the port of Newport News is a major port for the shipping of coal from the West VA and VA coal mines. Also Amtrak passenger cars use the same tracks. Newport News was basically built because of the railroad and the port near the end of the 19th century.
I'm pretty sure there are speed limits while the trains are within the city limits. I can see the rail road tracks from my windows during the winter months when there are no leaves on the trees although they're not that close. And from the speed of the Amtrak passenger trains, I don't think they follow it very closely but the freight trains with the coal cars are much slower.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yummy. Gotta try this and it looks so easy!

Pontuf



Silverowl said:


> Thought all the PB fans would like this.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Someone did a study on it--they wore masks into a park where crows lived and the crows remembered the "bad people." When the person came into the park wearing the same mask, the crows would all warn each other. It was awesome.


Jean Craighead George has written about some crows that her family has adopted over the years. She has fantastic tales about their cleverness. Crows are incredibly awesome! And, it's true...they do not forget a face. If you offend them somehow, watch out. They go for revenge. Incredibly smart birds! Talk about being a bird brain!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen I love the color of your walls!

Pntuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go...just a couple of random shots...see if you can find the little stars.....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow...what a fun and talkative group. I had the opportunity to talk to my boss's boss and she thanked me in advance for working this whole weekend. I told her about wanting to be off next weekend and what I had plans to do. She seemed supportive. I plan on being in Ohio next weekend and have started gathering things to take. 

Kathy....I will bring things to put in your box to send to Shirley. Thanks for offering that opportunity.

Praying for healing for those who are in need of it and praying words of thanks for Sam, Shirley, Gwen and others who coordinate workshops and KAL. 

Take care and be safe.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Grannypeg all of us get overwhelmed here at times!!! You learn to speed read!!! And if you are like me you comment in your head at every posting and only post when your head is shouting!!! We're glad you're here - it takes the heat off the rest of us ha ha!!! luv-AZ


Grannypeg said:


> I am fairly new here and sometimes feel a little overwhelmed, but nevertheless, quite welcome. Sam you do a wonderful job of hosting the tea party. I don't have as much time as I would like to spend here with everyone, but that will come.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Grannypeg all of us get overwhelmed here at times!!! You learn to speed read!!! And if you are like me you comment in your head at every posting and only post when your head is shouting!!! We're glad you're here - it takes the heat off the rest of us ha ha!!! luv-AZ


I think this week's is also somewhat of an exception...I've been here from the start and find the number of pages this week astonishing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think this week's is also somewhat of an exception...I've been here from the start and find the number of pages this week astonishing!


I think it has to have hit an all time record! and still roughly a day to go!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Late Thursday afternoon in Kingman Arizona - cooler today probably never made it to 90. Cloudy and a few sprinkles - they say we may get thunderstorms later - we'll see. I hope we do to settle the dust - DH got his old tractor out and drug some weeds off out back - any excuse to run it.... I have made progress on my mystery kal shawl and I'm feeling pretty good about it - First time with such small yarn and lace, chart is a first too. I didn't swatch - sorry I just don't... and I think I knit tightly - but it's so hard to tell with something that will be blocked so hard... so it will either be a shawl or a shawlette!! I will post a wip picture in the next couple of days - I just want to be far enough along that you can see it!!! I hope everyone is on the mend - I haven't heard of any new falls or illnesses so let's be careful out there!! Anxious to see PurpleFi's pictures of her flower show- off to work on my shawl for a while before I have to figure out dinner (leftovers and raiding the fridge seem to be in order) luv-AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great picture Poledra! Love it

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed. Hope everyone has sweet dreams and a happy tomorrow.
> Hugs.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This one is great too.

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> You also when you get to that time.  Pats for the boys.
> Here's a pic I just took of Sphynx for you.
> She's definitely not camera shy. lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know!!! And I think Lurker is right - this must be a record. With so many people joining in we do add up!! It is an amazing thing to be sure - all over the world and we take the time to stop by and check in and offer our 2 cents - or 2 quid or whatever the currency is!!! Love it - the whole idea of it makes me happy!!


Sorlenna said:


> I think this week's is also somewhat of an exception...I've been here from the start and find the number of pages this week astonishing!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This one is great too. Sphinx sure likes the camera! What a cutie.

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> You also when you get to that time.  Pats for the boys.
> Here's a pic I just took of Sphynx for you.
> She's definitely not camera shy. lol


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watched a wonderful BBC TV programme about the Hebrides and remembered that someone (I think it was mjs?) asked about them. I found a link for them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrides I've only visited Skye, but the rest are on my bucket list! Fabulous scenery.


Yes it was I. I had just read a mystery set on Lewis. I love stuff about those islands, but did not care awfully much for the book. Though it was not as dreary as the Scandinavian mysteries. I'm surprised at how many of us react the same way to the Scandinavian stories.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pontuf!!! How are you feeling Sweet????


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just watched a wonderful BBC TV programme about the Hebrides and remembered that someone (I think it was mjs?) asked about them. I found a link for them. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrides I've only visited Skye, but the rest are on my bucket list! Fabulous scenery.


My gosh there are a lot of inners. But it seems we seldom hear about them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW what a great turnout!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i'm not sure of the last count - 17 maybe - you will have to ask gwen for the final number.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

2:30 pm 20/7. Arizona??????

Pontuf



busyworkerbee said:


> If it helps, it will be 5.30pm 20/7 in Defiance and 7.30am 21/7 here in Brisbane Qld Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 2:30 pm 20/7. Arizona??????
> 
> Pontuf


surely it will be 5-30 pm 7/20 in your notation


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> hm. Just watched CNN and the head of the Rail company who is from Chicago was being interviewed. This is to do with the terrible accident where the train rolled down a hill into the center of a small town in Quebec and blew up. At least 50 people expected to be announced dead. Dreadful wreck.
> 
> He has not made a very good impression here in Canada-- He has not been near the town until yesterday , and I think he came across as arrogant and uncaring. He was asked how much money he made and he said' a lot less than on Saturday (the day before the train wreck. There is still an ongoing investigation but he has acccused the Fire Department at first and then informed the town citizens that the train engineer was at fault and was no longer with them and never would be. It might have behooved him to let the investigation happen before he blamed his own employee ( which from what has been reported was doing his job. there is a good possibility the breaks were not able to hold the heavy train cars full of explosive oil.
> 
> ...


The train tracks are across the street from me., and incidentally near the house of the president of the college. I have been concerned for some time that we have no idea what is being transported. There are not many trains, but it only takes one. Maybe all their cargo is innocuous but we don't know.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Is Sam on Eastern or Central??


Pontuf said:


> 2:30 pm 20/7. Arizona??????
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Is Sam on Eastern or Central??


EDT at present!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is 4:45PM Pacific and Arizona time right now - Mountain is 5:45, Central is 6:45 and Eastern is 7:45---


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Purple. Your rambling roses are just lovely!

Pontuf



PurpleFi said:
 

> Good morning, I am so many pages behind,I doubt if I'd be caught up this time next week by when you will be even further ahead on next week's TP.
> 
> I hope everyone if healing that needs it and peace to you all.
> 
> The flowers for today are my rambling rose and a bee feasting on another cranesbill.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So Pontuf is right it will be 3 hours later than in Arizona on Saturday the 20th of July ....edit and it will be the 21st for you which is someones Birthday... and I just realized - did you say that your favorite Aunt had her BD on the 18th like me??? Because the 21st was my only Aunts BD - she has been gone for years and I had forgotten until I saw it typed out!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So Pontuf is right it will be 3 hours later than in Arizona on Saturday the 20th of July ....which is someones Birthday


Pup lover!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 2:30 pm 20/7. Arizona??????
> 
> Pontuf


Are you on Mountain or Pacific? Mountain is 3:30 pm when it's 5:30 EST, Pacific will be 2:30.

Oops! Should read to the end before posting...I see it's answered!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorlenna so glad Dad is home and comfortable

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> And an update: it is the gall bladder for my dad--he is home and doing better!
> 
> I was going along fine last night...until I hit the typo...knitted it wrong the whole row, LOL. So I tinked it (and learned something tinking the twisted stitches) and am back on track today--nearly finished with the body! WooHoo!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, all you knitters who live close to Dallas. I am on my way down there today and will deliver sometime Friday. I expect to be spending the weekend there, so if you would like to meet, give me a shout out on a pm.
> 
> Was hoping to meet Rookie today, but she has DGS and when I was just settling down to knit at Nooks, the company called me. Now waiting on the frt (ready now, my foot) and catching up here.
> 
> Obio Kathy


PM sent.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You see my edit - I was thinking of you!! And I don't know if I even knew that Puplover was between you and I... July is quite the BD month....


Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. This puts things unto perspective. Thanks Ju.ie

XO

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We're on Arizona time!!!! Never changes... In the summer we are the same as PDT and in the Winter we are the same as MST.....


Sorlenna said:


> Are you on Mountain or Pacific? Mountain is 3:30 pm when it's 5:30 EST, Pacific will be 2:30.
> 
> Oops! Should read to the end before posting...I see it's answered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You see my edit - I was thinking of you!! And I don't know if I even knew that Puplover was between you and I... July is quite the BD month....


I was a bit embarrassed because it had looked like I was asking! And of course you are the 18th!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we had two that had to cancel so final count is 15. This does not include Sam's family that will be at the cookout Sat. night.



Pontuf said:


> WOW what a great turnout!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Charlotte,
> 
> I was looking online for knitting patterns when the site came up in a Google link. From there I came across a Daily Digest for the Tea Party (must have been on a Saturday) and lurked for a while. Finally felt comfortable enough to register and post a response.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't be embarrassed!!! When we get going in real time it can get busy...


Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit embarrassed because it had looked like I was asking! And of course you are the 18th!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eastern I believe.


AZ Sticks said:


> Is Sam on Eastern or Central??


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is amazing that it is happening - and much thanks goes to you for all your work!! I'm sure it will be a huge success and those of us that can't make it this year are going to be planning for next year..... I hope that Heidi and Gary know how grateful we all are - even those of us who can't make it appreciate what they are doing- opening their home is just what you would expect though from Sam's family right??


Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had two that had to cancel so final count is 15. This does not include Sam's family that will be at the cookout Sat. night. Nor does it include the few DHs and DDs that are coming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eastern I believe.


eastern for sure!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Alas no Tim Hortons in Arizona. but we have them in Columbus Ohio
Any in Defiance Sam?

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf, this just popped up in my news feed. Our coffee chain, Tim Hortons, has just introduced a gluten free product into their repertoire of doughnuts! Zoe
> http://www.thestar.com/life/food_wine/2013/07/10/tim_hortons_introduces_glutenfree_macaroon.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you and you are so right about Sam's family. The are most gracious. Now I'm just sending up prayers by the bucketful that we have nice DRY weather. But if not, Sam and I have talked and true to form Heidi has opened her home. I have had so much fun planning this and thank everyone for their patience. I hope everyone enjoys the surprises I have planned for us. Shhhhhhhhhh can't tell you anything about them. HEHEHEHEHE.


AZ Sticks said:


> It is amazing that it is happening - and much thanks goes to you for all your work!! I'm sure it will be a huge success and those of us that can't make it this year are going to be planning for next year..... I hope that Heidi and Gary know how grateful we all are - even those of us who can't make it appreciate what they are doing- opening their home is just what you would expect though from Sam's family right??


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/carbonated-water/MY01892
> 
> I don't necessarily believe what I read on the internet, but I figure Mayo is a legit site.


Thanks for that... I also tend to put more stock in things out of Mayo that some other sources.. I'm thrilled to hear it... Now, being the dummy I am,,,, I wonder if Dr. Pepper is considered a "Cola" drink since they do seem to have a tiny problem with that.... It is dark.... but I'm hoping not......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes yes - mine came also - i'll hear you and junp scream but I haven't taken them out of the package yet - have to catch up here first.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> But Sam, the important detail.. did you get your Harmonies??? Mine came in today!!!! No seriously.. when are you leaving for Seattle? I guess I missed a few pages or CRAFT is hitting me big time! 200 pages would be a record wouldn't it??? We are a chatty group for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know but she fit me in in one day, and she is booked through the middle of August. What can I say?

Pontuf

.


NanaCaren said:


> That is quite a long wait I son't think I'd be very happy.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great breeds all of them and just darling dogs

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Daisy is a Bernese Mountain dog and Trixie is a cockapoo (cocker panial and poodle)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> They used to be called Devonshire tea but aren't allowed to use that term anymore as they don't come from Devon.


I grew up on Cambridge Tea....anyone know this? It is half tea and the rest cream and sugar....just right for a child. Now I mostly drink my tea "plain".....just tea. no sugar, no cream.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rivers are high enough - they just about could.

sam



pacer said:


> With all the rain you seem to be having, maybe they are coming by boat part of the way! LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley we all love and adore you. Your quilts bring so much happiness and peace to our lives. Sure hope those nasties in the workshop never find their way to our tea party. They will be sorry if they do!

XO
Pontuf

=Designer1234]I have had one panic attack and never want another one. It was the night they told me Pat had 2 months if he didn't get new aortic and mitral valve and then they casually told me that he was likely too old for the surgery. I had all the symptoms mentioned and woke up in a cold sweat. I have never felt like that in my life. I have been lucky that I haven't had one since. It scares the heck out of me at the thought of ever having another one.

I never had any meds for one as I knew what caused it but I did mention it to my doctor once Pat came out of his surgery. He told me that that if I ever felt I was going to have another one to contact him or ER right away.

My symptoms were just like the ones mentioned here. 
-----

I don't see how we can ever have a better 'leader' than Sam. He never seems distant, and he always shows how much he cares for us all. I am sure that he is one of the main reasons I personally joined the tea party - his kindness, and the lack of drama here. I get enough 'drama' dealing with the workshops and though 97% of the people are absolutely wonderful, there are one or two who have made life very difficult. From him teaching the wingspan we have become friends and it is a valuable friendship for me. I think each of us feel a personal 
friendship with him. He takes the time to reach us all. I look for his posts even when I don't have time to read all the pages. - He always says kind things - I also like his humor. He brings out the best of us. as you can see I am a 'Sam Fan'/

Two or three people have accused that workshops are a power thing with me , and I come here and the hurt just leaves. I realize it is par for the course but it is hurtful to have my motives so misread. (I am venting now} sorry everyone-

Then wonderful things happen. I get a parcel from Sandy from Washington State , full of winter wear for flood victims -- I get books and patterns from Pontuf (Charlotte) to use in a class , I get contsant support from this group. People volunteer to teach for us - lifelong friendships are formed, contstant support -it is so important in my life - it is to do with the example that Sam and the rest of you set. kindness, and unwavering support. How lucky am I to have found you . To say nothing of the kindness shown for my work which means so much to me.

Shirley[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have mine June, have not been able to come online to let you know!! They are wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Have already switched my project from straights to them!! Just knitted one row and I made myself promise to finish another small project first!!!! Plus doing laundry running back and forth for mom, helping C learn to sew with a machine again.. she forgot how to cut out a pattern, LOL, changed the sheets on all the beds and now, just sit and wait for the dryer to beep.. LOL.
> Off to knit a bit.. only 3 inches left on the small project, should be with my Harmonies in just a bit!!
> Sam did you get yours today??? Oh he's gone visiting, hope they are there when he returns home!!!
> Hugs!!!!!!!


Aren't they wonderful? It took me a long time to decide to buy them..... Now I feel all thumbs when I use some of my other needles.... I think they are a great product. Of course, some o the other new needles are also a vast improvement over our past selection.... Good tools do make a difference.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> evening all,
> 
> Thanks Kathy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HMMMMM. sounds really good!

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Didn't have a clue what to fix for my dinner tonight so I boiled a package of dried tortellini (ricotta & Spinach), sauted some mushrooms and green onions that needed used up in some butter, put it all together with a little fresh ground black pepper, garlic, and a touch of salt, and just enough butter to make a light sauce. Turned out good, I'll have to keep this one.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to appear so stupid but what is so wonderful about the hrmony needles? They are beautiful but what makes them so special? I've never even held one.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Noooooooooo hanging head and kicking the dirt with my toe, I want mine to come in too!!!  ROFL.. congratulations June!!!! Are they wonderful???


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> surely it will be 5-30 pm 7/20 in your notation


Julie, Charlotte/Pontuf is 3 hours earlier than Sam and I. We are EDT and she is west of us almost as far (in time zones) as we are from UK.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver - I know you will be okay, and I hope you sail through the procedure with l/10 the discomfort you are worrying about.
> Shirley


I hope so to.... Thanks.

I think giving half to the First Nations would be a wonderful idea....

I have a wonderful felted hat mom did for me years ago to match my hand woven cape. I haven't done anything but some soap bars but want to do some dryer balls... I'd also like to do some slippers... just a little concerned about them coming out a size that will fit!!! Guess I could wrap my feet in Saran Wrap and let them dry in place.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting ready to head off for my afternoon nap....may put the Chicago Cubs game on to listen to while I drift off..just wanted to say thanks for all the birthday wishes...it has been a special day thanks to all the special people in my life including my family and my KTP family.


Are the Cubs so boring as to be the "lullibye" (sp?) to put you to sleep? Happy birthday.....I know I'm late...but that just extends the celebration!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, Charlotte/Pontuf is 3 hours earlier than Sam and I. We are EDT and she is west of us almost as far (in time zones) as we are from UK.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Arizona has to be further west than I had realised, Joy!
On my world map the Atlantic looks larger than the States!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. Shirley!!! Such beautiful shrugs. Wonderful patterns. Beautiful yarns. I would wear or buy any of them!

Pontuf

What a great workshop. Everyone must feel real proud of themselves.


Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will all go and check out the Beautiful shrugs in the
> Parade - dear Kaye taught this class which closed to night.
> 
> I think they are so beautiful. I think this has been such an interesting class!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i use a little less shortening- sometimes cheese only in mine- personally prefer savoury- Fale loves them with nutmeg, which he happily grates for me!


Love love love nutmeg in biscuits and scones! Freshly grated...mmmm...SO yummy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a little pricey. more plants is always good.

sam

what did mr p buy?



PurpleFi said:


> Hi sam, afraid there were no gnomes but there were pixies and fairies, lovely bronze ones but well over four figures in price. So I just bought a few more plants.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Love love love nutmeg in biscuits and scones! Freshly grated...mmmm...SO yummy!
> Carol (IL)


And if you over do it it can send you 'high'!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grannypeg - we always enjoy having you join us as you find the time - I even find it hard sometimes to keep caught up - it seems I blink and there are ten more pages. lol

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I am fairly new here and sometimes feel a little overwhelmed, but nevertheless, quite welcome. Sam you do a wonderful job of hosting the tea party. I don't have as much time as I would like to spend here with everyone, but that will come.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't we all. I know they are still around but nothing like when I was a kid (Always had to catch them to put in a jar to light up by room) or even my kids and the toads..... pretty rare these days. We are having a big run on bunnies though...


I wish I could video the lightening bug dance that happens in my back yard area. It happens about twilight (on nights it doesn't rain) there are waves and waves of them just dancing above the grass line. It's like they move from just past the base of the hill line (small drop no need to roll in bubble wrap and attempt this one) anyway.. they seem to form a line and move all the way past the tree line.. then they start again at the front.. it will continue till just past dark. I tried with my phone.. it didn't pick it up, tried my video camera.. also wasn't able. My neighbors love to watch it with us.. not sure why it's just my area, they fly in his yard but don't do the wave dance..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do try and watch and not have too many fatty food - a fast food sandwich and fries once in a while - i'm not of a mood to have anything else go wrong.
> 
> sam


ME NEITHER... and that is why i'm going to ask if they don't want to just take the appendix while they are in there.... *we do eat pretty healthy but I do like some fried chicken strips or fish and chips once in awhile.... and love cheese.

I would love to have a Roomba.... and may just justify it.... as the wound Dr. was NOT HAPPY that I had done anything in the yard and said I could not vacuum or mop. NO stomach muscle involvement. I think she is being overly cautious... then again.... I do feel it the next day. This being half invalid is wearing pretty thin. dH has decided I can't even go with him to LA Sat. He has decided 10 hours in a truck is too much..... Oh well, not like I can't find plenty of things to NOT DO around here...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> It is amazing that it is happening - and much thanks goes to you for all your work!! I'm sure it will be a huge success and those of us that can't make it this year are going to be planning for next year..... I hope that Heidi and Gary know how grateful we all are - even those of us who can't make it appreciate what they are doing- opening their home is just what you would expect though from Sam's family right??


That's exactly what one would expect from a daughter of Sam's who has also made sure her father has a comfortable but personal living space, I would think.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think we have any more regulations than you do Shirley. I too found the man arrogant - and lost all respect for him when he blamed the engineer. the company is at fault for allowing him to work 18 hours. I hope they sue his ass into bankruptcy.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> hm. Just watched CNN and the head of the Rail company who is from Chicago was being interviewed. This is to do with the terrible accident where the train rolled down a hill into the center of a small town in Quebec and blew up. At least 50 people expected to be announced dead. Dreadful wreck.
> 
> He has not made a very good impression here in Canada-- He has not been near the town until yesterday , and I think he came across as arrogant and uncaring.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oscar is sweetie! So darling!

Pontuf



sugarsugar said:


> Still trying to catch up but here are photos of Oscar..


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And if you over do it it can send you 'high'!


Maybe....?????

I also use it in my shortcakes. My whole family loves those. Am I sending everyone on a trip? nah......just yummmmy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was a bit embarrassed because it had looked like I was asking! And of course you are the 18th!!!!!!


And it is my sister's as well!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think it was a sequel to the first one about the beauty pageant!
> JuneK


Yes, that sounds right...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOOOHOO! Yah for Marianne's Harmonys!! I completely understand real life getting in the way!! I'm definitely hooked...I just ordered several of the 16" fixed circulars for smaller projects. The credit card is whimpering!!! Correction...I said they came from Canada...my mistake, Vancouver, WA!! But hey, I was close geographically!
> Hugs right back!
> JuneK


I want to do that too... I do wish they would make a 9" and a 12".... As soon as I order, they will come out with them :!: :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we have another whole day to add to them

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think this week's is also somewhat of an exception...I've been here from the start and find the number of pages this week astonishing!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eastern I believe.


If I have my head on straight (and that is always open to investigation and the whims of State legislatures), the Eastern time zone goes all the way to the Illinois/Indiana state line now. I think that it goes all the way down to the Gulf along the Mississippi and I would assume that to the north, it goes up to the middle of Lake Michigan along the eastern side.

After that I get way too fuzzy about just how far west the Central time zone maneuvers around the areas of major population in the Mountain zone around those in the Western states.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who was the author mjs?

sam



mjs said:


> Yes it was I. I had just read a mystery set on Lewis. I love stuff about those islands, but did not care awfully much for the book. Though it was not as dreary as the Scandinavian mysteries. I'm surprised at how many of us react the same way to the Scandinavian stories.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can usually eat anything...iron stomach but cannot take prescription pain meds of ANY kind. The dr. gave me pain patches after my partial knee replacement and hip replacement in 2009. I used them for about 4 days until the patch made my head spin one morning. After that, I just made out with the occasional tylenol and ibuprofen. Guess you can't regulate how much medication you're getting from the patch.
> I hope you have that good luck after your surgery!
> JuneK


That is not good. I don't believe in pain.... (I had the Lidocain patches.... good for something pretty minor like my scars after surgery) I usually need to take extra pain meds though I'm afraid to take anything after this perforated bowel incident..... What did the pain meds do to you? Is it a constipation thing or a nausea?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

edt az.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Is Sam on Eastern or Central??


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Joy. My tests are not back yet so don't know for sure. Have a wonderful trip to San Diego. Wish I was going with you. I would love to see the ocean.

Pontuf



 sassafras123 said:


> Sorry you have celiac disease. I do too. Goes with microscopic colitis which I have had for 7 months. Love 5dpn answer. I also have several books I bought which help me learn how to cope. You can live with this. It is not terminal it just feels, pardon the expression, shitty!
> We are leaving for San Diego. My daughter, SIL, and GS and I are going camping for weekend. See, live is still possible!
> Will see if I can send you names of books this evening when I will have wifi.
> Desert Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think time is like space, Sam. You more space you have, the more you can find to fill it up!! Same goes with time! I've been retired for ALMOST 20 yrs and now wonder how I found time to do anything while I worked....and now I'm finding it hard to find time to knit some days. Of course, I spend a lot of time here!!! LOL!
> JuneK


Absolutely my case.... I could do so much when I worked because I budgeted my time and HAD TO get things done. Now.... WHENEVER!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm sorry to appear so stupid but what is so wonderful about the hrmony needles? They are beautiful but what makes them so special? I've never even held one.
> 
> Pontuf


They're wood, smoother and harder than bamboo but they are cool/warm (unlike metal)...they just "feel" right in my hands. My interchangeable set was gifted to me some years ago by my "big brother" who passed away. I now have some of the fixed circulars in 24" and 32" in the smaller sizes.



Lurker 2 said:


> Arizona has to be further west than I had realised, Joy!
> On my world map the Atlantic looks larger than the States!


Arizona is west of us--between NM and California, and of course, that's as far west as the continent goes.



Marianne818 said:


> I wish I could video the lightening bug dance that happens in my back yard area. It happens about twilight (on nights it doesn't rain) there are waves and waves of them just dancing above the grass line. It's like they move from just past the base of the hill line (small drop no need to roll in bubble wrap and attempt this one) anyway.. they seem to form a line and move all the way past the tree line.. then they start again at the front.. it will continue till just past dark. I tried with my phone.. it didn't pick it up, tried my video camera.. also wasn't able. My neighbors love to watch it with us.. not sure why it's just my area, they fly in his yard but don't do the wave dance..


That is what I remember! The whole field alight...oh, such beauty. It's too dry for them to live here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Late Thursday afternoon in Kingman Arizona - cooler today probably never made it to 90. Cloudy and a few sprinkles - they say we may get thunderstorms later - we'll see. I hope we do to settle the dust - DH got his old tractor out and drug some weeds off out back - any excuse to run it.... I have made progress on my mystery kal shawl and I'm feeling pretty good about it - First time with such small yarn and lace, chart is a first too. I didn't swatch - sorry I just don't... and I think I knit tightly - but it's so hard to tell with something that will be blocked so hard... so it will either be a shawl or a shawlette!! I will post a wip picture in the next couple of days - I just want to be far enough along that you can see it!!! I hope everyone is on the mend - I haven't heard of any new falls or illnesses so let's be careful out there!! Anxious to see PurpleFi's pictures of her flower show- off to work on my shawl for a while before I have to figure out dinner (leftovers and raiding the fridge seem to be in order) luv-AZ


I haven't had time to work on mine at all.. you will be done and posting before I get to start again, LOL.. so proud for you and of you!!! I have a few more "must do's" to get done before I start again! Darn it! :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen

Funny thing about your friend being a professional baker. I am also as I own a gourmet cupcake business..

Pontuf



Kathleendoris said:


> Pontuf, I am pretty sure celiac disease is the same thing we in the UK call coeliac disease? In which case, though no one would claim it is pleasant, such a diagnosis can at least be a relief in the sense that it rules out even worse things. My cousin was diagnosed with the condition when she was around 40, having been ill for several years. She is now a healthy 66-year old. She sticks very closely to her diet - her point of view is, she was given a new start in life and she owes it to the doctors who gave her that second chance to do her utmost to stay fit. The irony is, she baked and decorated cakes on a semi-professional basis. She could not eat them herself, but she continued to make them for others to enjoy. She even makes gluten-free cakes that are as good as any cakes I have tasted.
> 
> Shirley, I could not believe that you had suffered the sort of unpleasantness that you describe. It can only come from very unhappy people who feel they have achieved nothing themselves and resent those who appear to succeed in some way. You have done nothing other than share your own skills and knowledge and allow other people to do the same, for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You are dreamin............


 :-D :-D :-D Sure was.... I'll never be able to keep up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes there is - I understand that hortons own quite a few camps in Canada - my granddaughter alexis was chosen by the local hortons to go to one several years ago - she was gone ten days - all expenses paid. she had a marvelous time -thought she was so grown up with her passport. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Alas no Tim Hortons in Arizona. but we have them in Columbus Ohio
> Any in Defiance Sam?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOPPPPSSSS. sorry southern gal.

Pontuf

=Dreamweaver]Not me, that is Southern Gal. I love that she doesn't let anyone leave empty handed... The consummate host.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I hope so to.... Thanks.
> 
> I think giving half to the First Nations would be a wonderful idea....
> 
> I have a wonderful felted hat mom did for me years ago to match my hand woven cape. I haven't done anything but some soap bars but want to do some dryer balls... I'd also like to do some slippers... just a little concerned about them coming out a size that will fit!!! Guess I could wrap my feet in Saran Wrap and let them dry in place.....


are you cutting up the hat? I have one I did that I think I am going to cut some leaves to dress up one of the other hats I like better. it is fun to try to try new things.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Had a lightening bug in the house today. You all should have seen Daisy, lol jumping in the air as high as she could to try and catch it. The look on her face was priceless.


How funny...... A live laser show....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and you are so right about Sam's family. The are most gracious. Now I'm just sending up prayers by the bucketful that we have nice DRY weather. But if not, Sam and I have talked and true to form Heidi has opened her home. I have had so much fun planning this and thank everyone for their patience. I hope everyone enjoys the surprises I have planned for us. Shhhhhhhhhh can't tell you anything about them. HEHEHEHEHE.


Looking for my duct tape, Gwen.. do I need to duct tape your fingers????? ROFL..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Maybe....?????
> 
> I also use it in my shortcakes. My whole family loves those. Am I sending everyone on a trip? nah......just yummmmy!
> Carol (IL)


I think it has to be teaspoons full over the day, for several days- I don't like it so much that I could be bothered to try- besides have no intention of going deliberately 'high'!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> yes yes - mine came also - i'll hear you and junp scream but I haven't taken them out of the package yet - have to catch up here first.
> 
> sam


YEAH for Sam!!!!!!!!! You will love them!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my next purchase will be some cubics - I just want to try them.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Aren't they wonderful? It took me a long time to decide to buy them..... Now I feel all thumbs when I use some of my other needles.... I think they are a great product. Of course, some o the other new needles are also a vast improvement over our past selection.... Good tools do make a difference.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> If I could have afforded it, I would have gotten hardwood, but it is just too expensive. I am going to get a roomba to help keep them more dust free. I use Bona and it works wonders on my floors. I hope it lasts as long as I need it to! I put ceramic tile in the kitchen area and all of the bathrooms. I really am glad that I did it.


I use the Bona too and it works fine as long as I keep the pad pretty dry..... It would probably help a whole lot if I would put on sox or slippers instead of running around barefoot all the time.....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Pacer, great you are going to Defiance!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> We're so glad you found us! And how exciting that you are going to the Knit-A-Palooza!! Give everyone a big hug from me!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is one of my favorite actresses -- she was in 'hope floats'
> Miss Congeniality I and II, the one she won the academy award for, the Blind side, she was also in Demolition Man, Speed, While you were sleeping, a Time to Kill, the Proposal.
> 
> I looked those up but there are lots more. I really enjoy watching her.


She is a nice person as well and lives here in Texas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are wooden - and they just feel warm when you use them - I love my bamboo and they work great - and they are cheap if I break one - the harmonies - their color - their smoothness - they are just fun to use.

sam

but each to their own - I was very happy with my joann's bamboos until someone started talking about harmonies.



Pontuf said:


> I'm sorry to appear so stupid but what is so wonderful about the hrmony needles? They are beautiful but what makes them so special? I've never even held one.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm sorry to appear so stupid but what is so wonderful about the hrmony needles? They are beautiful but what makes them so special? I've never even held one.
> 
> Pontuf


They are warm when you hold them to knit.. which helps my RA a lot. Plus the tips are well pointed which for me is a major bonus!! The yarn glides along but doesn't slip, the joins are very smooth. Well that's why I bought them after using Gwen's! :wink:  Plus they are on sale at Knit Picks :-D :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay folks...y'all are just SO chatty! I have had to be away for a couple of days (various reasons)....and we are up to 177..oops..178 pages! I left at page 293 days ago. Have we ever made it to so many pages? I just can't read it all...it would take me hours! How do you folks stay caught up? I'm not sure how to stay current. Anyway, my plan is to run through each page VERY quickly....stopping on pictures and occasionaly on some text. I hate missing anything!
Anyway....hearts & prayers to those who are in pain or have problems; birthday greetings to all (even those whose birthdays are on other dates...we're glad y'all were born!)
Love the pictures....I'm sure I would have loved all the stories (sorry I missed them =-( ] 
Oh...did anyone suggest any other salmon sauce other than lemon..or a Hollandaise? I was interested in that, too.
I'm going back to page 45...and try to "catch up"...w/o reading all of it...looking for some great pics!
late.....CArol (IL/OH)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed....I'm just yawning like crazy and rather than push it I'm going to crash. Sent you a Video message M....will see everyone online tomorrow. Hugs all around.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

With all our talk of bubble wrap had to post this when I found it on FB.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Fox and friends is a round table discussion on Fox cable, with pretty girls with fantastic legs and handsome guys. All are very intelligent and they talk about what is going on in the world today

Pontuf



thewren said:


> what is fox and friends?
> 
> sam
> 
> always makes me feel good when I see you online pontuf - how you are feeling better - healing energy coming your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the cubs - ever hopeful - don't catch a game unless they are playing the tigers.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Are the Cubs so boring as to be the "lullibye" (sp?) to put you to sleep? Happy birthday.....I know I'm late...but that just extends the celebration!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> He reminded me of the CEO of HP Oil company when the
> oil covered the southeastern shore lines.


As I was reading this to DH, that is exactly what he said....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> He reminded me of the CEO of HP Oil company when the oil covered the southeastern shore lines.


As I was reading this to DH, that is exactly what he said....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kathleen
> 
> Funny thing about your friend being a professional baker. I am also as I own a gourmet cupcake business..
> 
> Pontuf


Wish I had known you a few years ago, I ran an gourmet ice cream company, LOL what a combination your cupcakes and my ice creams.. wow.. that would have been awesome!! Alas they sold out to Kraft Foods.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (But I have and own all the recipes that I created) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes there is - I understand that hortons own quite a few camps in Canada - my granddaughter alexis was chosen by the local hortons to go to one several years ago - she was gone ten days - all expenses paid. she had a marvelous time -thought she was so grown up with her passport. lol
> 
> sam


Dunkin donuts arrived here in Calgary a few years ago. a crowd the first week and then everyone went back to Tim Hortons -Dunkin donuts only stayed open about 4 or 5 months at the most. Tim Hortons is a great company. I have never been in one that wasn't busy. they are popular all over Canada. We often drive up to Banff and stop in Canmore at Tim's visit the yarn store and have our lunch (which we buy at tim's) and sit and eat on a bench overlooking Mt. Rundle. That is like a holiday for us. Tim's was also in afghanistan and the Americans loved it too. they opened in one of the main camps I believe.

Pat and I don't eat out much but we go to Tim's about once a week. the Coffee is outstanding.

Pontuf- I didn't realize you had a donut business. I hope it does well.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley, I am very selfish. I want to see a felting class where we would be felting the bowls

Pontuf

 . 



Designer1234 said:


> I want to thank you all for your support and your kind words. I don't want to make a 'mountain out of a molehill' -any unpleasantness is rare, as many people in the workshops have become friends, and I know without any doubt that they are a good thing. I also know my own motives.
> 
> I wanted to let you know how much this Tea Party means to me -- I have come here very down, and feeling very bruised and battered and a few minutes later things are put into perspective when I am here and any problems I have don't seem as serious.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you will like it jynx -I know I like mine. and if you use it everyday it is even better. I really like when it goes home - it drives itself right up on the charging unit - beeps and is quiet. too funny. hickory and the cats ignore it - they have been bounced by it so often they don't move - make it go around - also very funny.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> ME NEITHER... and that is why i'm going to ask if they don't want to just take the appendix while they are in there.... 9we do eat pretty healthy but I do like some fried chicken strips or fish and chips once in awhile.... and love cheese.
> 
> I would love to have a Rhumba.... and may just justify it.... as the wound Dr. was NOT HAPPY that I had done anything in the yard and said I could not vacuum or mop. NO stomach muscle involvement. I think she is being overly cautious... then again.... I do feel it the next day. This being half invalid is wearing pretty thin. dH has decided I can't even go with him to LA Sat. He has decided 10 hours in a truck is too much..... Oh well, not like I can't find plenty of things to NOT DO around here...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam- does this thread just carry on here in the new section and not have to start each week? It might not be that bad. easier to go back and find things. I have been marking down the page I finish reading which helps me find my way. If I am in a hurry I start at the end and go back to my page which I have marked down. I do like to try to read it all though.

I am wondering whether that is the case as I have never seen one of the main forums go on this long. 
interesting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it does follow the state line - however Hammond Indiana has always stayed on Chicago time since there is so much commerce back and forth.

sam



jheiens said:


> If I have my head on straight (and that is always open to investigation and the whims of State legislatures), the Eastern time zone goes all the way to the Illinois/Indiana state line. I think that it goes all the way down to the Gulf along the state of Mississippi and I would assume that to the north, it goes up the middle of Lake Michigan along the eastern side.
> 
> After that I get way too fuzzy about just how far west the Central time zone maneuvers around the areas of major population in the Mountain or the Mountain zone around those in the Western states.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh pontuf - you definitely need to come next year and bring cupcakes - yum.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kathleen
> 
> Funny thing about your friend being a professional baker. I am also as I own a gourmet cupcake business..
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I gotta read this book

Pontuf



cmaliza said:


> Jean Craighead George has written about some crows that her family has adopted over the years. She has fantastic tales about their cleverness. Crows are incredibly awesome! And, it's true...they do not forget a face. If you offend them somehow, watch out. They go for revenge. Incredibly smart birds! Talk about being a bird brain!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a bono?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I use the Bona too and it works fine as long as I keep the pad pretty dry..... It would probably help a whole lot if I would put on sox or slippers instead of running around barefoot all the time.....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Arizona has to be further west than I had realised, Joy!
> On my world map the Atlantic looks larger than the States!


When DH was assigned to Yuma, AZ, which is very near the Mexico/California/AZ corner for the end of his active tour in the Marine Corps, we traveled for 5 days by car with a 16 month old baby and 2 dogs (one a long-legged hound) in the earliest VW squareback auto they made, from St. Louis, MO, on the Mississippi River all the way to Yuma, AZ. We drove 7 or 8 hours a day to cover over 1900 miles. It took 3 days to cross Oklahoma, Texas, and New Mexico. And it took most of the last day to get from Flagstaff, AZ, near the Grand Canyon to the south and west corner where Yuma sits.

When we got up that last morning in Flagstaff, the temp was 28 degrees and there was light snow on the ground in late September. When we got to Gila Bend, in the early afternoon, the temp was over 100 degrees. By the time we got to Yuma a few hours later, the temp was 106 degrees.

We found a motel room and I went to a laundry to wash the baby's diapers (nappies) and a woman came into the business in a 3-piece wool Chanel suit. I suppose that I must have had a look on my face that questioned her sanity for a moment. She turned to me and said she was so glad it had cooled off because it had been 120 degrees for the preceding 3 weeks.

By then I was certain that the good Lord had lost His mind sending us there when we had left rainy, 68 degree temps in St. Louis. LOLOL

We did survive but there were days when I wasn't certain that we would.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - just skim the pages - you will get the general jist of things - it is difficult to keep up - it seems some days it is all I do.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Okay folks...y'all are just SO chatty! I have had to be away for a couple of days (various reasons)....and we are up to 177..oops..178 pages! I left at page 293 days ago. Have we ever made it to so many pages? I just can't read it all...it would take me hours! How do you folks stay caught up? I'm not sure how to stay current. Anyway, my plan is to run through each page VERY quickly....stopping on pictures and occasionaly on some text. I hate missing anything!
> Anyway....hearts & prayers to those who are in pain or have problems; birthday greetings to all (even those whose birthdays are on other dates...we're glad y'all were born!)
> Love the pictures....I'm sure I would have loved all the stories (sorry I missed them =-( ]
> Oh...did anyone suggest any other salmon sauce other than lemon..or a Hollandaise? I was interested in that, too.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When DH was assigned to Yuma, AZ, which is very near the Mexico/California/AZ corner for the end of his active tour in the Marine Corps, we traveled for 5 days by car with a 16 month old baby and 2 dogs (one a long-legged hound) in the earliest VW squareback auto they made, from St. Louis, MO, on the Mississippi River all the way to Yuma, AZ. We drove 7 or 8 hours a day to cover over 1900 miles. It took 3 days to cross Oklahoma, Texas, and New Mexico. And it took most of the last day to get from Flagstaff, AZ, near the Grand Canyon to the south and west corner where Yuma sits.
> 
> When we got up that last morning in Flagstaff, the temp was 28 degrees and there was light snow on the ground in late September. When we got to Gila Bend, in the early afternoon, the temp was over 100 degrees. By the time we got to Yuma a few hours later, the temp was 106 degrees.
> 
> ...


I know it took over a week to get from London to the Panama Canal- I measure things more by sea miles than land miles!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi AZ
Bad morning and early afternoon but now much better. Early and later mornings the worst. Ruins the whole day. But DH Rick's home made chicken soup has been soothing also a tiny piece of BIL chocolate pie from Luchia's in Wikieup was soothing too.

AZ a drive down to Luchia's in Wikieup is well worth the drive. Chocolate cream pie is the best.

Pontuf

=AZ Sticks]Hi Pontuf!!! How are you feeling Sweet????[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi AZ
> Bad morning and early afternoon but now much better. Early and later mornings the worst. Ruins the whole day. But DH Rick's home made chicken soup has been soothing also a tiny piece of BIL chocolate pie from Luchia's in Wikieup was soothing too.
> 
> AZ a drive down to Luchia's in Wikieup is well worth the drive. Chocolate cream pie is the best.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

admin will eventually split this weeks up into two entities - I start a new one every Friday - I feel it is easier for people to find and less confusing if you want to go back and forth which I do do on occasion. I always post what admin sends me as to the where they have put the parts in case anyone wanted to go back. think you could also find them by looking on my bio page.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- does this thread just carry on here in the new section and not have to start each week? It might not be that bad. easier to go back and find things. I have been marking down the page I finish reading which helps me find my way. If I am in a hurry I start at the end and go back to my page which I have marked down. I do like to try to read it all though.
> 
> I am wondering whether that is the case as I have never seen one of the main forums go on this long.
> interesting.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

But I think we are 3 hours behind Ohio time

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> surely it will be 5-30 pm 7/20 in your notation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> But I think we are 3 hours behind Ohio time
> 
> Pontuf


As I have now had pointed out to me!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think. Ohio is eastern

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Is Sam on Eastern or Central??


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Arizona has to be further west than I had realised, Joy!
> On my world map the Atlantic looks larger than the States!


if you could fly directly across this country I think it would be about six hours, and to England from our east coast, about seven or eight. I can't remember whether it's faster going or coming to England because of the winds. I thought it was faster coming back, but it seems to me the winds should be going the other way.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So AZ are we 3 hours behind Sam ?

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> It is 4:45PM Pacific and Arizona time right now - Mountain is 5:45, Central is 6:45 and Eastern is 7:45---


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Arizona has to be further west than I had realised, Joy!
> On my world map the Atlantic looks larger than the States!


That is correct, Julie, but London is only 2 more time zones of 1 hour each farther east of us than Az is west of the entire eastern time zone. In NE Ohio we are approximately half way between the Atlantic seaboard and the Mississippi River and it is still about 1500 miles to travel from my home to my family in Illinois right on the River just north of St. Louis and back again.

There is still an awful lot of flat, prairie between Sam's place in NW Ohio and the mountains beyond eastern edge of Colorado. By the time you get to the Rocky Mountains the time zones begin to meander around in different directions which seem totally uninterested in going simply north/south. (grin)

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm praying for dry weather in Ohio.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and you are so right about Sam's family. The are most gracious. Now I'm just sending up prayers by the bucketful that we have nice DRY weather. But if not, Sam and I have talked and true to form Heidi has opened her home. I have had so much fun planning this and thank everyone for their patience. I hope everyone enjoys the surprises I have planned for us. Shhhhhhhhhh can't tell you anything about them. HEHEHEHEHE.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm praying for dry weather in Ohio.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and you are so right about Sam's family. The are most gracious. Now I'm just sending up prayers by the bucketful that we have nice DRY weather. But if not, Sam and I have talked and true to form Heidi has opened her home. I have had so much fun planning this and thank everyone for their patience. I hope everyone enjoys the surprises I have planned for us. Shhhhhhhhhh can't tell you anything about them. HEHEHEHEHE.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

First time in days! A lovely sunset.....bright orange sun, pink and blue clouds. Brilliant! Such a treat. The lake is calming down, no wind, temps are cool....we can open the doors and sit on the porch...maybe summer will be here soon?
Carol (IL/OH)
PS...sorry..I forgot to take pics..I was "busy" looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is correct, Julie, but London is only 2 more time zones of 1 hour each farther east of us than Az is west of the entire eastern time zone. In NE Ohio we are approximately half way between the Atlantic seaboard and the Mississippi River and it is still about 1500 miles to travel from my home to my family in Illinois right on the River just north of St. Louis and back again.
> 
> There is still an awful lot of flat, prairie between Sam's place in NW Ohio and the mountains beyond eastern edge of Colorado. By the time you get to the Rocky Mountains the time zones begin to meander around in different directions which seem totally uninterested in going simply north/south. (grin)
> 
> Ohio Joy


As with the arbitrary section of the Pacific by the International Dateline- Samoa straddles two days now!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> admin will eventually split this weeks up into two entities - I start a new one every Friday - I feel it is easier for people to find and less confusing if you want to go back and forth which I do do on occasion. I always post what admin sends me as to the where they have put the parts in case anyone wanted to go back. think you could also find them by looking on my bio page.
> 
> sam


For receipts, pictures etc that ibookmark to find again i put the page number inthe name makes it easier to find, i think i got that from someone else here


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> who was the author mjs?
> 
> sam


Blackhouse by Peter May.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> So AZ are we 3 hours behind Sam ?
> 
> Pontuf


Yes three behind Sam, two behind me, I'm in Central time. Sorry to respond, I'm not AZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes three behind Sam, two behind me, I'm in Central time. Sorry to respond, I'm not AZ.


And I am so often a day ahead- like now it is 1-27 pm, Friday!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Time zone map.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When DH was assigned to Yuma, AZ, which is very near the Mexico/California/AZ corner for the end of his active tour in the Marine Corps, we traveled for 5 days by car with a 16 month old baby and 2 dogs (one a long-legged hound) in the earliest VW squareback auto they made, from St. Louis, MO, on the Mississippi River all the way to Yuma, AZ. We drove 7 or 8 hours a day to cover over 1900 miles. It took 3 days to cross Oklahoma, Texas, and New Mexico. And it took most of the last day to get from Flagstaff, AZ, near the Grand Canyon to the south and west corner where Yuma sits.
> 
> When we got up that last morning in Flagstaff, the temp was 28 degrees and there was light snow on the ground in late September. When we got to Gila Bend, in the early afternoon, the temp was over 100 degrees. By the time we got to Yuma a few hours later, the temp was 106 degrees.
> 
> ...


We spent one of our 'snowbird ' winters just up the road from the marine base . Used to go to El Gadones (mexican town) and have a marguarita and I would buy frames for my paintings.

We used to sit and watch the Harriers (?} fly straight up like a 
helicopter and they zoom off. We were there in the winter and the weather was great but I doubt I would want to spend a summer there. I do love Arizona though but don't think I would be that pleased in thesummer. We spent the rest of the time in Mesa (Phoenix) and I loved the desert foliage there. Pat hiked up all the hiking peaks and we both loved it.

I know what it is like to be a serviceman's wife. Not easy -
Pat was Canadian Army when I met him and spent a lot of time away with the United Nations Emergency force, in Egypt, cyprus , Greenland, so I spent a lot of time alone with the kids. hard life.

I would imagine the Marines would be tougher in some ways.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm sorry to appear so stupid but what is so wonderful about the hrmony needles? They are beautiful but what makes them so special? I've never even held one.
> 
> Pontuf


Aside from being beautiful.... the cord is super flexible, not at all stiff and the finish is very hard and shiny,,,, no dulling of the excellent points and no drag on the yarn.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to have to buy a set. What size should I buy?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> they are wooden - and they just feel warm when you use them - I love my bamboo and they work great - and they are cheap if I break one - the harmonies - their color - their smoothness - they are just fun to use.
> 
> sam
> 
> but each to their own - I was very happy with my joann's bamboos until someone started talking about harmonies.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> my next purchase will be some cubics - I just want to try them.
> 
> sam


I'm wondering how they will compare to the Kollage square needles, I have one circular and one straight and I love them. But they don't offer an interchangeable set and at this time have no plans to offer one.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of a beach (coastal) out from Christchurch NZ, known as Taylor's Mistake- photo, Aurora Christensen


What an absolutely delightful picture! Thanks for sharing....made me smile!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wish I could video the lightening bug dance that happens in my back yard area. It happens about twilight (on nights it doesn't rain) there are waves and waves of them just dancing above the grass line. It's like they move from just past the base of the hill line (small drop no need to roll in bubble wrap and attempt this one) anyway.. they seem to form a line and move all the way past the tree line.. then they start again at the front.. it will continue till just past dark. I tried with my phone.. it didn't pick it up, tried my video camera.. also wasn't able. My neighbors love to watch it with us.. not sure why it's just my area, they fly in his yard but don't do the wave dance..


That would b a wonderful sight and take me right back to childhood... It seems we chased them every night....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> With all our talk of bubble wrap had to post this when I found it on FB.


ROFL.. too cute!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think the first calendar of semi-nude people that was to raise funds for charity was the one by the English women who I think were in the WI. I also think that one was very superior to any I've seen since, and is a delight. When I showed it to my hairdresser all those years ago she asked me to order her ten copies.


And every few years they are "current". Save 'em...you can use them again!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think we have any more regulations than you do Shirley. I too found the man arrogant - and lost all respect for him when he blamed the engineer. the company is at fault for allowing him to work 18 hours. I hope they sue his ass into bankruptcy.
> 
> sam


I so agree with that. The days of any personal responsibility or even just a little humility in the face of such tragedy is beyond me......


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> With all our talk of bubble wrap had to post this when I found it on FB.


LOL LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As with the arbitrary section of the Pacific by the International Dateline- Samoa straddles two days now!


Oh, for crying out loud! I wonder who was the dumb bunny who thought that one up? It's not like it could take someone more than 2 days to travel from one side to the other on its longest axis. Good grief, Charlie Brown!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL.. too cute!!


Memories of lightning bugs or fireflies. They always seemed so magical like little fairies flitting about. Such lovely memories. I don't see them here. Hey, maybe Sam has them.

I need bubble wrap for you know where from sitting and knitting so many hours. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> are you cutting up the hat? I have one I did that I think I am going to cut some leaves to dress up one of the other hats I like better. it is fun to try to try new things.


No.... It is a great shape and exactly matches the accents in the cape as far as color. I never really wear it though... Not cold enough here very often. I have lots of roving and spinning fiber to play with for some felting ideas.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it took over a week to get from London to the Panama Canal- I measure things more by sea miles than land miles!


That would certainly make sense, Julie, and you have done much traveling across those huge bodies of water.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we have any more regulations than you do Shirley. I too found the man arrogant - and lost all respect for him when he blamed the engineer. the company is at fault for allowing him to work 18 hours. I hope they sue his ass into bankruptcy.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Are those the square ones Sam?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> my next purchase will be some cubics - I just want to try them.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Heard on the news tonight that we have had rain for 29 out of 31 days.. the way it is forecast we will probably make it 41 out of 45 days. Now who has a boat for sale????? I'll trade a camper.. ROFL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think we have any more regulations than you do Shirley. I too found the man arrogant - and lost all respect for him when he blamed the engineer. the company is at fault for allowing him to work 18 hours. I hope they sue his ass into bankruptcy.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love the cubs - ever hopeful - don't catch a game unless they are playing the tigers.
> 
> sam


Glad to know there are other Cubs fans among us. I'm still hoping a World Series will happen in my lifetime. In the meantime, I'm thrilled with the Blackhawks and their Stanley Cup win.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> my next purchase will be some cubics - I just want to try them.
> 
> sam


I have one pair and they are great to.... I just couldn't see how they would improve tension, but they do and they also seem to hold stitches better on projects like socks. I guess it is because the more angles involved, the less likely the yarn is to tighten or loosen....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Heard on the news tonight that we have had rain for 29 out of 31 days.. the way it is forecast we will probably make it 41 out of 45 days. Now who has a boat for sale????? I'll trade a camper.. ROFL.


Better start building an ark. Meet me in Hartville, OH on your way to Defiance. LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought those were particularly fine!


I'm gob-smacked! So many lovely cables! Well done!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

How cool Maianne. I WANT those ice cream recipes!!!



Pontuf


Marianne818 said:


> Wish I had known you a few years ago, I ran an gourmet ice cream company, LOL what a combination your cupcakes and my ice creams.. wow.. that would have been awesome!! Alas they sold out to Kraft Foods.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (But I have and own all the recipes that I created) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have one pair and they are great to.... I just couldn't see how they would improve tension, but they do and they also seem to hold stitches better on projects like socks. I guess it is because the more angles involved, the less likely the yarn is to tighten or loosen....


Wow, I never even thought I would try a pair, but after hearing this I just might.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love the cubs - ever hopeful - don't catch a game unless they are playing the tigers.
> 
> sam


Mom wants her ashes scattered in left field... She is the consummate Cubs fan..... Hope springs eternal....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I will!



Pontuf



thewren said:


> oh pontuf - you definitely need to come next year and bring cupcakes - yum.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, such a tragedy and handled so poorly. My sincere sympathies to all those who lost loved ones and to the people of Quebec. If only we could undo those horrible moments but sadly the tragedy will cause a lifetime of pain for many. And the shame we feel by the way it was handled!


I think also the fact that one person is in charge of a huge train full of flamable content - and is worked l8 hours a day and authorized to leave the train unattended as company policy is discraceful. It sounds as if there was a fire and the fire dept. from a nearby town went and put out the fire. I believe that possibly the engineer came and checked the brakes and then went back. Today on the news one of our Railway people said that the brakes might not have held on a hill (the tracks lead down into the town) when they were so full of flamable oil and extremely heavy. there were many many tanker cars parked there. It was a huge train. I just watched a special on CBC. We must remember that the news changes as more information is 
uncovered. Maybe they will never know. It is so sad.

There is lots about it if you google it.

This was nothing to do with one of our countries or the other. I would think the majority of our major businesses have head offices in the States. Our railroad lines likely do the same thing. I think it is a personality issue. After how well our flood was handled by caring hard working polititicans, city officials etc. it is hard to see someone come in and place blame.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> And every few years they are "current". Save 'em...you can use them again!
> Carol (IL/OH)


I didn't use it. I just preserved it. It will be part of my estate and maybe a little valuable.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a bono?
> 
> sam


Bona is just a floor cleaning system for hardwoods and laminates. You spray it on and wipe dry with a pad.... very similar to a Swifter. It is available in the grocery store or Lowes, Target, etc. and was recommended by the place where we bought our flooring...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Dunkin donuts arrived here in Calgary a few years ago. a crowd the first week and then everyone went back to Tim Hortons -Dunkin donuts only stayed open about 4 or 5 months at the most. Tim Hortons is a great company. I have never been in one that wasn't busy. they are popular all over Canada. We often drive up to Banff and stop in Canmore at Tim's visit the yarn store and have our lunch (which we buy at tim's) and sit and eat on a bench overlooking Mt. Rundle. That is like a holiday for us. Tim's was also in afghanistan and the Americans loved it too. they opened in one of the main camps I believe.
> 
> Pat and I don't eat out much but we go to Tim's about once a week. the Coffee is outstanding.
> 
> Pontuf- I didn't realize you had a donut business. I hope it does well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I found him really arrogant. One of the townspeople asked him if he cared. and he said. I care, but what do you want me to do about it in a very sarcastic voice. He also told the reporters hwo were walking backwards while he was walking towards them - he grinned and said we are supposed to be worrying about safety - obviously you arent. I thought he hung the engineer out to dry. No one knows yet exactly what happened with the train cars. He also blamed the fire department the first time he was interviews. Someone asked him if he gave a 'da-- and he said what do you think, i am here aren't I?
> 
> I was ready to climb in the tv and clobber him grin. He couldn't understand why the townspeople were upset at him. their whole town had been cut in half and a large number of people were dead and will never be found. I found him to be a dreadful man. I hope he stays away.
> 
> I hesitated to compare him with that arrogant CEO of HB Oil but he was worse . I bet he is a son of a gun to work for. Bet he makes millions in extra perks for his job.


How awful Designer. There are people who seem to have no normal feelings. Obviously he is one. Greed knows no limit and thinking of others a non-beings compared to themselves. Seems to be more and more common, sadly. This is just heaping pain onto the pain they are already feeling. Heartbreaking what has happened and I agree with what you have said.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Better start building an ark. Meet me in Hartville, OH on your way to Defiance. LOL


I can do that.. LOL.. I think I'll grab my neighbors party barge, it has a top and so on.. will hold more people and plenty of room for yarn! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bona is just a floor cleaning system for hardwoods and laminates. You spray it on and wipe dry with a pad.... very similar to a Swifter. It is available in the grocery store or Lowes, Target, etc. and was recommended by the place where we bought our flooring...


We sure learn a lot more than knitting. Now I need to check out Bona and the cubik needles.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We spent 5 months there from late September to mid-February. Belongings shipped and stored at Uncle Sam's expense. When it came time to begin his separation papers, the base officers tried everything they could think of to get DH to re-enlist.

He reminded them that he had put in for ''any base east of the Mississippi'' before he left Southeast Pacific Command. Before he left Okinawa, he had orders to MCAS Yuma. He told them that he just could not believe they were that interested in keeping a well-trained Air, Crash and Rescue NCO in the Corps when they could not even honor a request for any duty assignment in the eastern half of the country. There were a number of bases where he could have trained new men to that area of the Corps.

We would have stayed and he would have made a career of it, but the Corps never made an effort to fulfill a duty request and he knew that it very likely would involve more tours in the Viet Nam fighting. So, we came home to Illinois.

Ohio Joy

I would imagine the Marines would be tougher in some ways.[/quote Shirley]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Joy sounds like Arizona right Sandi and Sorlenna?

Pontuf



jheiens said:


> When DH was assigned to Yuma, AZ, which is very near the Mexico/California/AZ corner for the end of his active tour in the Marine Corps, we traveled for 5 days by car with a 16 month old baby and 2 dogs (one a long-legged hound) in the earliest VW squareback auto they made, from St. Louis, MO, on the Mississippi River all the way to Yuma, AZ. We drove 7 or 8 hours a day to cover over 1900 miles. It took 3 days to cross Oklahoma, Texas, and New Mexico. And it took most of the last day to get from Flagstaff, AZ, near the Grand Canyon to the south and west corner where Yuma sits.
> 
> When we got up that last morning in Flagstaff, the temp was 28 degrees and there was light snow on the ground in late September. When we got to Gila Bend, in the early afternoon, the temp was over 100 degrees. By the time we got to Yuma a few hours later, the temp was 106 degrees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> How cool Maianne. I WANT those ice cream recipes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf


They are for the big Hobarts, the 9 gallon machines, well most of them are.. LOL I made the specialty ice creams for all the white table cloth restaurants in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, even most in San Antonio and Austin. Did most of the country clubs also. I do miss that, such a great way to make people happy, serve them ice cream!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For receipts, pictures etc that ibookmark to find again i put the page number inthe name makes it easier to find, i think i got that from someone else here


I do that too.... As chatty as this group is, a page number Is a must!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's been a quite day for me. Will now go up and read. Until tomorrow then. Prayers going up for all, may peace, joy, happiness, love and comfort be with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


Ohhhh, he's so cute, and such a happy baby for teething, looks so proud of that tooth, as well he should be.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Glad to know there are other Cubs fans among us. I'm still hoping a World Series will happen in my lifetime. In the meantime, I'm thrilled with the Blackhawks and their Stanley Cup win.


ME TOO!!!! We watched in appropriate attire and even ate appropriate food in support of our old hometown boys... (Mom is 92 - hope that World Series happens soon.....)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


French macaroon??? Oh I've died and gone to heaven.. ROFL.. I haven't had those since I left Dallas!!! I used to love the pistachio that I found at a little bakery near the Galleria, the almond creams were melt in your mouth good also. Dang, no bakery near by and it's too hot to turn on the oven.. LOL.. will sneak a mug of Mom's 1-2-3 cake.. I made it with lemon cake mix pretty good she told me!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Well it's been a quite day for me. Will now go up and read. Until tomorrow then. Prayers going up for all, may peace, joy, happiness, love and comfort be with you all.


Thank you, Patches, for the lovely thoughts, prayers and wishes you send out to us each night. God bless you with good rest, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The train was actually stopped for the night in a town called Nante which is 10km away from where the train derailed in the town of Lac-Megantic. Five of the six train engines were turned off, and the brakes set by the engineer before he went to the hotel for the night in Lac-Megantic.
Someone noticed a fire in one of the six locomotive engines. The Nante fire department was called and they put out the fire. The engine was also now turned off as is protocol and procedure. Some say that the turning off of the engine caused the air brakes to release and eventually the train started to roll down the slope to Lac-Megantic.

However, until all the evidence is in and a full investigation is done, the general public will only be privy to a few distorted "facts". The MMA CEO is trying to do damage control for his company which has miserable safety records and engage in standard practices which are below the other train companies that we have here in Canada. Of course the train engineer is the likely scapegoat and will have the fingers pointed at him. But he and other MMA train engineers and conductors have long complained over the poor state of the train conditions and lack of upgrades.

One of the things that people are questioning is why have the railways run through towns/cities. Why can they not be moved to go around the urban areas. This question was posed and answered by the federal government which is the governing body responsible for railway lines in Canada. It would cost billions and billions of dollars to re-route the railway tracks. And then there is the question about where did people choose to build their places of business and their homes? They chose to build them along the railway tracks as historically this was the most expedient thing to do. 

This train derailment and resulting explosions/fire is a huge tragedy and so devastating. So many factors come into the equation of what went wrong and how do we prevent this from happening again. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We are ex north siders from Chicago so we are Cub fans but they always let you down in the end. Have they ever won a world series? I think nOT. DH grew up across from Wrigley Field. And the Cubs are out here for spring training every spring. Purl2diva has season tickets every spring for the Cubs.

Pontuf

We LOVE the Backhawks! And so proud of them this year.

.


purl2diva said:


> Glad to know there are other Cubs fans among us. I'm still hoping a World Series will happen in my lifetime. In the meantime, I'm thrilled with the Blackhawks and their Stanley Cup win.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> admin will eventually split this weeks up into two entities - I start a new one every Friday - I feel it is easier for people to find and less confusing if you want to go back and forth which I do do on occasion. I always post what admin sends me as to the where they have put the parts in case anyone wanted to go back. think you could also find them by looking on my bio page.
> 
> sam


No problem Sam-- I just wondered whether they maybe were going to let you go on and on. the weekly idea makes it easier to find in many ways as at least it is divided up into specific weeks.

I have been 'visiting' a lot on the TP this week as only one very good (darowils) workshop is open and Nadene (one of our Managers, is teaching the new one, and I actually am all caught up. We have 4 classes a month planned until November and 3 months classes booked for next year so I am having a 
great week. grin :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have finally caught up, but I know that when I come back there will be lots more pages to read! We are certainly a talkative group.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We sure learn a lot more than knitting. Now I need to check out Bona and the cubik needles.


Isn't that the truth. I now also know how to treat bruises.... and that I can go back to drinking my Dr. Pepper and so many other things.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> They are for the big Hobarts, the 9 gallon machines, well most of them are.. LOL I made the specialty ice creams for all the white table cloth restaurants in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, even most in San Antonio and Austin. Did most of the country clubs also. I do miss that, such a great way to make people happy, serve them ice cream!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And this is ice cream month as I recall.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


How long have you been open Charlotte? we went to a donut -cupcake shop about 20 years ago in Scottsdale - likely before your time?

I wish we were still going down but with the health insurance etc. 
it just isn't feasible, Also we don't have the energy to climb the mountains (Pat) and I don't have the energy to run around like we did when we went down there. Loved it though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> French macaroon??? Oh I've died and gone to heaven.. ROFL.. I haven't had those since I left Dallas!!! I used to love the pistachio that I found at a little bakery near the Galleria, the almond creams were melt in your mouth good also. Dang, no bakery near by and it's too hot to turn on the oven.. LOL.. will sneak a mug of Mom's 1-2-3 cake.. I made it with lemon cake mix pretty good she told me!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you remember the name of the bakery? It sounds wonderful and I love macaroons and pistachio.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We dot hat with flamingos and our youngest daughter... She is not really amused but would miss the silliness, I'm sure.
> 
> The year the gnome book came out, she and I gave it to each other...... and we both loved it. Many years later, when she was packing to move out... she accidently took them both.... There have been a few moves since then and a break-up with a partner..... (with a large attic) and I have never been able to retrieve my book. I really think I ought to ask for another for Christmas!!!!


wonder if it is the same gnome book David got one Christmas? Guess who from? It's a lovely little book.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne I have the big Hobart mixer in my commercial kitchen! But I rarely use it.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> They are for the big Hobarts, the 9 gallon machines, well most of them are.. LOL I made the specialty ice creams for all the white table cloth restaurants in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, even most in San Antonio and Austin. Did most of the country clubs also. I do miss that, such a great way to make people happy, serve them ice cream!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We are ex north siders from Chicago so we are Cub fans but they always let you down in the end. Have they ever won a world series? I think nOT. DH grew up across from Wrigley Field. And the Cubs are out here for spring training every spring. Purl2diva has season tickets every spring for the Cubs.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


All those apartments across the street are now condos and they have bleachers on the roofs. They are not allowed to charge for seating... or the Cubs want a piece of the action but the owners and friends can sit up and watch in fine style.. When DH was in Art school there, he would go get some Chubbies (smoked whitefish) and go over and catch a couple innings at lunchtime. Sid you ever see the play (The Bleacher Bums)? That was Cubs inspired as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy coming nonstop - rick sounds like a winner.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Hi AZ
> Bad morning and early afternoon but now much better. Early and later mornings the worst. Ruins the whole day. But DH Rick's home made chicken soup has been soothing also a tiny piece of BIL chocolate pie from Luchia's in Wikieup was soothing too.
> 
> AZ a drive down to Luchia's in Wikieup is well worth the drive. Chocolate cream pie is the best.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I assume we are - I know we are three hours ahead of seattle - but with Arizona not being on dlst i'm not sure.

sam



Pontuf said:


> So AZ are we 3 hours behind Sam ?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Two years. I do not have a storefront. All orders are made to order and delivered. I concentrate on corporate orders, events, private parties, etc.

XO

We don't hike like we used to either. In fact i opened a box last week full of our Arizona hiking books. I think I will donate them to Cave Creek Library?

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> How long have you been open Charlotte? we went to a donut -cupcake shop about 20 years ago in Scottsdale - likely before your time?
> 
> I wish we were still going down but with the health insurance etc.
> it just isn't feasible, Also we don't have the energy to climb the mountains (Pat) and I don't have the energy to run around like we did when we went down there. Loved it though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the set we got is still on sale.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I'm going to have to buy a set. What size should I buy?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - someone else has dust on their bookshelves - I am not the only one - love the gnome.
> 
> sam


Where else should dust be after all? Why waste time getting rid of it so it can build up again?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the speed limit on the highway to napoleon is 65 for cars and 60 for trucks - they might as well make it seventy for everyone since that is what they are driving. am I the only one that likes to drive the speed limit?
> 
> sam


No I do too Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and it isn't even 9:30 yet. I'm going to go knit. Tomorrow is mom's hair and groceries so need to call and remind her to leave money out for cleaning lady...

The wound Dr. did not release me.... I go back in 2 weeks.... I'll never get a bath or in the pool at this rate... It is turning into a Keloid scar so will have to ask the surgeon if he will remove all that scar tissue before closing up this time.... I don't want that stiff a scar in case they ever have to go in again...

Went to Target and found all kinds o things for Rachel.... when DH came home, he wanted an adventure so we went tot the Allen Senior Center.... What a fabulous place and we can belong free... but is too far to drive for me. They have so many neat group trips,,, including one to France... and serve lunch every day....

We then took things back to World Market, went to the Antique Mall and then picked up Papa Murphy's pizza.... I think I'll be able to go right to sleep tonight......

I *would* ask that you all slow down a little but I know it is useless..... so talk on and I'll see if I can make it one more night of reading.......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really think men like that should be hung from the nearest lamppost like moussilini (?).

too bad we don't have the roman games with the lions.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I found him really arrogant. One of the townspeople asked him if he cared. and he said. I care, but what do you want me to do about it in a very sarcastic voice. He also told the reporters hwo were walking backwards while he was walking towards them - he grinned and said we are supposed to be worrying about safety - obviously you arent. I thought he hung the engineer out to dry. No one knows yet exactly what happened with the train cars. He also blamed the fire department the first time he was interviews. Someone asked him if he gave a 'da-- and he said what do you think, i am here aren't I?
> 
> I was ready to climb in the tv and clobber him grin. He couldn't understand why the townspeople were upset at him. their whole town had been cut in half and a large number of people were dead and will never be found. I found him to be a dreadful man. I hope he stays away.
> 
> I hesitated to compare him with that arrogant CEO of HB Oil but he was worse . I bet he is a son of a gun to work for. Bet he makes millions in extra perks for his job.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What size Sam?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> I think the set we got is still on sale.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they are. I want to try the square ones just for fun - I doubt if I will buy a lot - really - one can only use so many needles. - me who buys them regularly. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> Are those the square ones Sam?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish it was that easy but it drives me crazy! I dust one day and it's back the next!



darowil said:


> Where else should dust be after all? Why waste time getting rid of it so it can build up again?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> I assume we are - I know we are three hours ahead of seattle - but with Arizona not being on dlst i'm not sure.
> 
> sam


If you are 3 hours ahead of seattle you are two hours ahead of Mountain Standard time Sam as they are an hour ahead of us

YOu must be Eastern Standard time. My sister is in Ottawa and they are EST . I looked up where the knitapalooza is and it looks like EST to me.

I just checked Columbus ohio and they are two hours ahead of us (Mountain Standard Time) EST. so I will know what time to go on skype I hope. maybe Gwen can remind us again before she leaves. 
She said she was going to be on skype at 5:30 so it will be 3:30 here.

Charlotte - it is 3 hours difference so you must not be on Daylight savings so it will be 2:30 pm.Phoenix- when it is 3:30 here and 5:30 at Sam's - and if I remember correctly that is right.

I have a time calendar on my new mac. first time i have used it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't believe it. I reached page 187! All caught up! Time for a nap.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Joy sounds like Arizona right Sandi and Sorlenna?
> 
> Pontuf


My husband came back from Vietnam and went to Yuma. That was his last post, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think you can get the position he has and have any conscience - they step on too many people going up the ladder - and do anything it takes to get where they are and they lie and cheat to stay there. sounds like about 99-44/100ths of our people in congress.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I think also the fact that one person is in charge of a huge train full of flamable content - and is worked l8 hours a day and authorized to leave the train unattended as company policy is discraceful. It sounds as if there was a fire and the fire dept. from a nearby town went and put out the fire. I believe that possibly the engineer came and checked the brakes and then went back. Today on the news one of our Railway people said that the brakes might not have held on a hill (the tracks lead down into the town) when they were so full of flamable oil and extremely heavy. there were many many tanker cars parked there. It was a huge train. I just watched a special on CBC. We must remember that the news changes as more information is
> uncovered. Maybe they will never know. It is so sad.
> 
> There is lots about it if you google it.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow pontuf - i'm impressed - and hungary.

sam



Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The 1908 World Series is significant for being the last World Championship the Cubs have won

sam



Pontuf said:


> We are ex north siders from Chicago so we are Cub fans but they always let you down in the end. Have they ever won a world series? I think nOT. DH grew up across from Wrigley Field. And the Cubs are out here for spring training every spring. Purl2diva has season tickets every spring for the Cubs.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so agree darowil.

sam

someone once said that dust stops accumulating after three years.

I am trying to prove it.



darowil said:


> Where else should dust be after all? Why waste time getting rid of it so it can build up again?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would vote for hardwood instead of laminate - my ex put laminate in her kitchen and dining room which is one big room - it always looks dusty and when it was new it always showed the footprints. plus I think hardwood wears better.
> 
> sam


I'm going to put down bamboo, I hate my laminate that they put in, I don't know when.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The train was actually stopped for the night in a town called Nante which is 10km away from where the train derailed in the town of Lac-Megantic. Five of the six train engines were turned off, and the brakes set by the engineer before he went to the hotel for the night in Lac-Megantic.
> Someone noticed a fire in one of the six locomotive engines. The Nante fire department was called and they put out the fire. The engine was also now turned off as is protocol and procedure. Some say that the turning off of the engine caused the air brakes to release and eventually the train started to roll down the slope to Lac-Megantic.
> 
> However, until all the evidence is in and a full investigation is done, the general public will only be privy to a few distorted "facts". The MMA CEO is trying to do damage control for his company which has miserable safety records and engage in standard practices which are below the other train companies that we have here in Canada. Of course the train engineer is the likely scapegoat and will have the fingers pointed at him. But he and other MMA train engineers and conductors have long complained over the poor state of the train conditions and lack of upgrades.
> ...


---------
Exactly right Zoe -- when the train tracks were built historically, the towns grew up along them. The trains carried people and grain and building supplies etc. There was really no problem when I was a child as it was usually grain and coal that was being carried. But now that the tank cars are going through the cities, it is rare that the towns know what is inside them. Often it is oil , and other inflammable contents and as a result are extremely dangerous. I don't see how the Government will ever be able to afford to change the tracks to outside the cities, but Possibly they might tighten up the regulations, which are not that safe in lots of ways.

I have heard different numbers as far as the number of cars that those engines were pulling . It boggles the mind that one person only was on a train that huge size. do you know? Pat heard there was a huge number of cars and with that many engines it is probable. Have you heard?

One report I heard on CBC said that it was possibly because of the huge weight of the cars that the brakes didn't hold them, but I think everything is guesswork right now.

I know that sometimes 3 - 5 engines pull loaded trains through the rockies and if there were as many engines as you quote it must have been a heavy train. I haven't heard the number of cars. There has to be a limit to how much the brakes will hold. I wonder if we will ever know what actually caused it.

sad indeed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a set of nine interchangables and four cables - go here pontuf - and we got the second one from the left.

sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/knitting-needles-crochet-hooks/needle-sets.html

or you can buy separately which is what I usually do when I buy straights. I should probably just buy a set and be done with it. I use sevens and eights a lot so have a number of them.



Pontuf said:


> What size Sam?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am definitely going to have some Canterbury bells next year - they are beautiful - have never seen them before.
> 
> sam


Seeing the picture of the Canterbury bells brings back a lot of memories form me . One is when I was still in elementary school, my grandmother grew these and my little brother used to catch bees in them all the time. Grandma used to yell at him because Jeff kept plucking the flowers with bees inside them off and chased all of us kids with them. He could catch bees in his bare hand and never got stung (didn't matter what kind of bee either). I may not get caught up reading before the new TP starts I have over 40 + pages to read yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would like to find someone that is very knowledgeable in bamboo and cork flooring. it is my understanding that cork and bamboo comes in different degrees of hardness - cannot find anyone around her that knows much - Heidi thinks I am crazy - she loves carpet - I would never put in carpet even in a new house. much easier to push a dust mob than a sweeper.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to put down bamboo, I hate my laminate that they put in, I don't know when.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - how are the knees? healing energy coming nonstop.

sam



Sandy said:


> Seeing the picture of the Canterbury bells brings back a lot of memories form me . One is when I was still in elementary school, my grandmother grew these and my little brother used to catch bees in them all the time. Grandma used to yell at him because Jeff kept plucking the flowers with bees inside them off and chased all of us kids with them. He could catch bees in his bare hand and never got stung (didn't matter what kind of bee either). I may not get caught up reading before the new TP starts I have over 40 + pages to read yet.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can hardly keep my eyes open, so I guess I shall head to bed. Sweet dreams, everyone!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bed time for me --wont be around as much this next while. . see you all later. It has been a great break.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam I have a couple sets of interchangeables that I inherited from my MIL. I hate them because the cables come unscrewed from the needles drives me crazy!! Is there a trick to keep them together or lock them?

Pontuf

?


thewren said:


> it's a set of nine interchangables and four cables - go here pontuf - and we got the second one from the left.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------
> Exactly right Zoe -- when the train tracks were built historically, the towns grew up along them. The trains carried people and grain and building supplies etc. There was really no problem when I was a child as it was usually grain and coal that was being carried. But now that the tank cars are going through the cities, it is rare that the towns know what is inside them. Often it is oil , and other inflammable contents and as a result are extremely dangerous. I don't see how the Government will ever be able to afford to change the tracks to outside the cities, but Possibly they might tighten up the regulations, which are not that safe in lots of ways.
> 
> I have heard different numbers as far as the number of cars that those engines were pulling . It boggles the mind that one person only was on a train that huge size. do you know? Pat heard there was a huge number of cars and with that many engines it is probable. Have you heard?
> ...


It was pulling 73 tankers. Had 6 engines. What has been proposed some twenty odd years ago is to put several empty grain cars or flat bed cars between every ten tankers. These empty cars would act as buffers if there should ever be an explosion of the tankers. Sadly this was never made a policy and a mandatory safety precaution of transporting dangerous materials.

Also the MMA was the only railway company that applied for and was granted permission by our federal government to run trains with only one person, that person being the train engineer.

Tonight as I am listening to the news, they have 24 bodies. A 93 year old woman is the first victim who has been identified. There are 600 residents who have been allowed back into their homes, another 200 are not allowed as they would be going behind the "red" zone.

The red zone is the area that has been taped off and is off limits to the general public. This red zone is where the investigators and forensic people have determined where they need to concentrate on their search area.

The Canadian flag is being flown at half mast on our federal parliament hill as a symbol of our grief and in honor of those who perished in this train disaster. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:
 

> Oh, for crying out loud! I wonder who was the dumb bunny who thought that one up? It's not like it could take someone more than 2 days to travel from one side to the other on its longest axis. Good grief, Charlie Brown!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


It was done quite recently- at the request of 'Western Samoa' them selves- because they do so much business with NZ but had only 3 working days with us the day ahead. American Samoa presumeably deals more with America! and is the day behind, although the same archepelego


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I missed last night's news on Lac Megantic, so I didn't see that arrogant sob. From what I saw this evening, he's lucky the town folk didn't hang him. 

Shirley, I have to say that you are one of the most talented people I have come to know. I think it is very generous of you to promote the workshops and give of yourself to help others complete their projects. All the people teaching the workshops give of themselves too. We have such a wonderful group of talented women. For the few who aren't nice, they are just jealous and don't have any idea what they are missing. They would be much happier if they would just get with the program.

My dh has to go for an MRI tomorrow 132 miles from where we live. We usually have to travel to Ottawa which is 100 miles in opposite direction, but this time it was much faster to get an appointment in North Bay. Such is the state of our health system. It will be a long day.

We are now up to page 188, so we will most likely be over 200 before the new tea party.

Peggy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is one of my favorite actresses -- she was in 'hope floats'
> Miss Congeniality I and II, the one she won the academy award for, the Blind side, she was also in Demolition Man, Speed, While you were sleeping, a Time to Kill, the Proposal.
> 
> I looked those up but there are lots more. I really enjoy watching her.


I love her too, she's so naturally funny, and to think her grandmother was a renowned Opera Singer. lol
My favorite movie behind My Fair Lady and anything Cary Grant is Practical Magic with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman, Put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up... Uhoh, now I'll have that song stuck in my head for a couple days. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> hm. Just watched CNN and the head of the Rail company who is from Chicago was being interviewed. This is to do with the terrible accident where the train rolled down a hill into the center of a small town in Quebec and blew up. At least 50 people expected to be announced dead. Dreadful wreck.
> 
> He has not made a very good impression here in Canada-- He has not been near the town until yesterday , and I think he came across as arrogant and uncaring. He was asked how much money he made and he said' a lot less than on Saturday (the day before the train wreck. There is still an ongoing investigation but he has acccused the Fire Department at first and then informed the town citizens that the train engineer was at fault and was no longer with them and never would be. It might have behooved him to let the investigation happen before he blamed his own employee ( which from what has been reported was doing his job. there is a good possibility the breaks were not able to hold the heavy train cars full of explosive oil.
> 
> ...


I don't know how tight they are but I know they should be very tight. I found this article, don't know if it has any info that is useful but... http://www.eenews.net/stories/1059984133


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I love her too, she's so naturally funny, and to think her grandmother was a renowned Opera Singer. lol
> My favorite movie behind My Fair Lady and anything Cary Grant is Practical Magic with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman, Put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up... Uhoh, now I'll have that song stuck in my head for a couple days. lolol


Ahhhh....Cary Grant! My favorite actor! I can't tell you how many times I have watched An Affair to Remember. Gee, I may just have to watch it before I head to bed tonight!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This one is great too. Sphinx sure likes the camera! What a cutie.
> 
> Pontuf


Lol, she sure does. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Kathleen
> 
> Funny thing about your friend being a professional baker. I am also as I own a gourmet cupcake business..
> 
> Pontuf


Ooh, If we go to Arizona, I'm definitely stopping by. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love cupcakes, Yummmmmo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has to be teaspoons full over the day, for several days- I don't like it so much that I could be bothered to try- besides have no intention of going deliberately 'high'!


LOLOL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> With all our talk of bubble wrap had to post this when I found it on FB.


Too funny, too true! LOLOL :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wish I had known you a few years ago, I ran an gourmet ice cream company, LOL what a combination your cupcakes and my ice creams.. wow.. that would have been awesome!! Alas they sold out to Kraft Foods.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (But I have and own all the recipes that I created) :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


 :thumbup: Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would like to find someone that is very knowledgeable in bamboo and cork flooring. it is my understanding that cork and bamboo comes in different degrees of hardness - cannot find anyone around her that knows much - Heidi thinks I am crazy - she loves carpet - I would never put in carpet even in a new house. much easier to push a dust mob than a sweeper.
> 
> sam


I'm with you on easier to sweep. On carpets, everytime I pull one up in a house, there is sooooo much dirt and dust accumulation under the padding that I could fill a sand box, no matter how well it's been taken care of, just the nature of carpet. I know I want bamboo, because everything I've found about it says it holds up really well, don't know about hardness's but whatever I put down needs to be able to hold up to thunder butt Buster tramping across it. lolol...Silly dog.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the knit picks come with a key to lock them with.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam I have a couple sets of interchangeables that I inherited from my MIL. I hate them because the cables come unscrewed from the needles drives me crazy!! Is there a trick to keep them together or lock them?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Ahhhh....Cary Grant! My favorite actor! I can't tell you how many times I have watched An Affair to Remember. Gee, I may just have to watch it before I head to bed tonight!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy coming to your husband to travel with him in the hopes that all will be well.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I missed last night's news on Lac Megantic, so I didn't see that arrogant sob. From what I saw this evening, he's lucky the town folk didn't hang him.
> 
> Shirley, I have to say that you are one of the most talented people I have come to know. I think it is very generous of you to promote the workshops and give of yourself to help others complete their projects. All the people teaching the workshops give of themselves too. We have such a wonderful group of talented women. For the few who aren't nice, they are just jealous and don't have any idea what they are missing. They would be much happier if they would just get with the program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Amazing, I'm all caught up. I'm off to bed, have to be up early for the run to Ft. Collins in the morning, hopefully I won't have to much to catch up on before we leave, and I can get caught up on my tablet while in the docs office waiting for Marla. DH called this afternoon, had to stay out an extra night, had a pick up in Omaha, so he should be home tomorrow evening, around 6 or 7 pm. 
Well, see you all in the morning, have a great night, stay safe and sane.  Hugs all around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't know pontuf - is there a hole that looks like it could use a key? I gather all cable needles are not equal in that some do not lock or lock well - I have not heard anyone complain about the harmonies.

sam

and with that I think it is time for bed.



Pontuf said:


> Sam I have a couple sets of interchangeables that I inherited from my MIL. I hate them because the cables come unscrewed from the needles drives me crazy!! Is there a trick to keep them together or lock them?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, finished the round dishcloth Sam, I'll post a pic tomorrow for you, I left my phone with camera at Stepmothers this evening so out of luck for tonight. 
Next time I do this one though, I recomend the provisional cast on so that you can either do a kirchner stitch or a 3needle bind off. I used the mattress stitch since I had done the long tailed cast on this time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Having a hard time catching up with such a talkative group. Praying for Ben and others in need of prayer.
> Designer...beautiful work once again.
> 
> Got word today that not only is our boss asking for us to work all of this weekend, but are thinking of demanding next weekend as well. I am giving up all of this weekend so that I can negotiate getting off next weekend for Knit a Palooza. I am signed up to work 30+ hours of OT for this weekend.
> Take care!


What do you do that has your boss able to stuff you around like this? Do take care of yourself, no job is worth your health.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> wonder if it is the same gnome book David got one Christmas? Guess who from? It's a lovely little book.


It was a fairly large book, maybe 9 x 13, about an inch thick or a little more with wonderful illustrations and told all about the daily life and habits of the gnomes....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I know but she fit me in in one day, and she is booked through the middle of August. What can I say?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> .


In that case a one hour+ wait is a small price to pay to be seen quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to put down bamboo, I hate my laminate that they put in, I don't know when.


Mom's eye Dr. has the bamboo throughout the office and it is really lovely. I looked at it in a black.. but couldn't talk dh into it. We have a wood paneled front room and he thought it would be too dark. Silly man We ended up with a very dark wood color...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------
> Exactly right Zoe -- when the train tracks were built historically, the towns grew up along them. The trains carried people and grain and building supplies etc. There was really no problem when I was a child as it was usually grain and coal that was being carried. But now that the tank cars are going through the cities, it is rare that the towns know what is inside them. Often it is oil , and other inflammable contents and as a result are extremely dangerous. I don't see how the Government will ever be able to afford to change the tracks to outside the cities, but Possibly they might tighten up the regulations, which are not that safe in lots of ways.
> 
> I have heard different numbers as far as the number of cars that those engines were pulling . It boggles the mind that one person only was on a train that huge size. do you know? Pat heard there was a huge number of cars and with that many engines it is probable. Have you heard?
> ...


My grandmother's house was located practically ON the train tracks. I loved to see it go by all the time and the horn being blown. I don't know how the clothes on the line every stayed clean. My mother was married at home and grandmother called the train company and asked them please not to blow the horn that afternoon, and they didn't....... (This is the same grandmother that wore black to the wedding because she so disapproved of them not marring in the church!!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would like to find someone that is very knowledgeable in bamboo and cork flooring. it is my understanding that cork and bamboo comes in different degrees of hardness - cannot find anyone around her that knows much - Heidi thinks I am crazy - she loves carpet - I would never put in carpet even in a new house. much easier to push a dust mob than a sweeper.
> 
> sam


I've heard this too Sam, but I went to a couple flooring places here and did find some cork that needed a top coat and some that didn't, but I could not find any as hard as I felt would be necessary. I thought it would be nice for the slight cushion when standing a long time... (I've learned the hard way that our tile kitchen is not friendly to backs....but then, I'm seldom *in* the kitchen) I also thought it might have a little sound deadening and a little more warmth... I was not aware that bamboo came in different strengths.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sam I have a couple sets of interchangeables that I inherited from my MIL. I hate them because the cables come unscrewed from the needles drives me crazy!! Is there a trick to keep them together or lock them?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ?


There is a little metal piece that you insert in the hole at the join to tighten a bit more... or you can use a safety pin, paper clip or sturdy needle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love her too, she's so naturally funny, and to think her grandmother was a renowned Opera Singer. lol
> My favorite movie behind My Fair Lady and anything Cary Grant is Practical Magic with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman, Put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up... Uhoh, now I'll have that song stuck in my head for a couple days. lolol


I've been stuck on the same song because I bought coconut lime flavored cashews today.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was a fairly large book, maybe 9 x 13, about an inch thick or a little more with wonderful illustrations and told all about the daily life and habits of the gnomes....


Doesn't sound the same- only 7x7. but this is the cover.
And I have found out why Purple couldn't find any gnomes at the flower show. Don't know if it will be big enough to read or not.
Edit- its nice and clear.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cur book... but not the one we had. Ours was a little more old fashioned gnomes and talked about how they always had twins, I think... and their homes and such... It was very whimsical and great art work....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ME NEITHER... and that is why i'm going to ask if they don't want to just take the appendix while they are in there.... *we do eat pretty healthy but I do like some fried chicken strips or fish and chips once in awhile.... and love cheese.
> 
> I would love to have a Roomba.... and may just justify it.... as the wound Dr. was NOT HAPPY that I had done anything in the yard and said I could not vacuum or mop. NO stomach muscle involvement. I think she is being overly cautious... then again.... I do feel it the next day. This being half invalid is wearing pretty thin. dH has decided I can't even go with him to LA Sat. He has decided 10 hours in a truck is too much..... Oh well, not like I can't find plenty of things to NOT DO around here...


Taking out the appendix makes more sense than the gallbladder if it is not causing problems (though with the stones it could well do so sometime- and it is not fun; but better than what you have just gone through)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Taking out the appendix makes more sense than the gallbladder if it is not causing problems (though with the stones it could well do so sometime- and it is not fun; but better than what you have just gone through)


I imagine it has something to do with justifying it to insurance. They can see my gallstones on the CT scan so they can predict future problems (even though I have never had a problem). I guess it is hard to see something wrong with the appendix ... but my dad did have his burst.... had an open incision for a long time because that was before wound vacs.... I remember a visiting nurse having to come and pack it often after he came home...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Almost 1:30 am... DH will pitch a fit if he sees I'm still up... Off I go... I hope to finish up this week before you all start the new week after I get done with mom's errands tomorrow.... Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Zoe! LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm going to have to make sure to bookmark that one to show DH when he gets home. lololololol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


Woo Hoo! He is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> For receipts, pictures etc that ibookmark to find again i put the page number inthe name makes it easier to find, i think i got that from someone else here


Thats what I do- 100 pages is a lot otherwise to search through!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello PurpleFi. How are you doing in this heat? I hope it didn't leave you completely exhausted at Hampton Court. More Dianthus. How could one resist??? I love them and I have a good show of them in the cottage garden this year. I'm not a fan of the heat so I've been avoiding it in the early afternoon but today I had no option but to head into the city centre as I had to collect my car after it had been serviced. Earlier yesterday, I had a chuckle as my daughter Fiona phoned and asked if she, husband Eamonn, grandchildren Cora, Ruairi, little Cain and Cora's best friend Nicole could use the cottage until Saturday. They arrived yesterday evening and Cian couldn't WAIT to get into the garden and to grab a bucket and spade as he's so keen to get to the beach. We have a holiday tomorrow so we're all meeting for an afternoon barbeque. My family is small and close and usually each knows the whereabouts of the others but not so today, the result being lots of texts about who is bringing what and 'did you dig enough new potatoes, Mum, for the potato salad'. You'd think they'd been deprived of nourishment! I'm going to have a long cold drink and 15 minutes knitting the latest baby blanket. I just need to stop for a while and gather the wits!!


Photo of cottage garden please?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> But Sam, the important detail.. did you get your Harmonies??? Mine came in today!!!! No seriously.. when are you leaving for Seattle? I guess I missed a few pages or CRAFT is hitting me big time! 200 pages would be a record wouldn't it??? We are a chatty group for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We will make 200 easy i reckon!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I grew up on Cambridge Tea....anyone know this? It is half tea and the rest cream and sugar....just right for a child. Now I mostly drink my tea "plain".....just tea. no sugar, no cream.


That's what we call "baby tea"! My BIL drinks it like that.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Photo of cottage garden please?


Will do, my dear. Or of the vegetable beds. I posted a photo of the cottage garden in spring but it has a different character in summer. I'll take something suitable next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now I really am going to bed.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was looking for a pattern and this was one of the sites Google listed for free patterns. lol The rest is history. :shock: :lol:


MMMM Thinking about it, that is probably how I found KP, and stumbled onto KTP shortly thereafter.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been talking of the size of Australia- thought this might be of interest- found it on my facebook page.


After seeing this pic, I remember being told that England would fit within Australia's borders 21 times.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And face, it's always more fun at Grandma's. lol. No matter what the age.


I know it was for us as she had large yard which backed onto a wide bush space with a creek running through it.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I am back home after spending hours walking round the Flower Show, it was wonderful and I took loads of photos. I am now completely shattered. And the worst thing was - there were no gnomes!!!!!! Did buy some more dianthas though.


Glad you enjoyed it, I have recorded the TV programme so will watch it later to see the lovely flowers. Look forward to seeing your photos, hope a good nights sleep has revived you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the speed limit on the highway to napoleon is 65 for cars and 60 for trucks - they might as well make it seventy for everyone since that is what they are driving. am I the only one that likes to drive the speed limit?
> 
> sam


We have the same idiots over here Sam. Everyday there are horror stories of bad drivers, speeding drivers, drunk drivers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


If you don't catch up you must go back and find one of my posts- it is unmissable as it has gnomes- including why they aren't found at flower shows any more. Just for you.
Lillies look great and Hampton Court is a nice place isn't it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Had a lightening bug in the house today. You all should have seen Daisy, lol jumping in the air as high as she could to try and catch it. The look on her face was priceless.


Cool! I have never seen one. I dont think we get them here, or do we up North? BusybeeWorker?? Question for you. :?:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I know!!! And I think Lurker is right - this must be a record. With so many people joining in we do add up!! It is an amazing thing to be sure - all over the world and we take the time to stop by and check in and offer our 2 cents - or 2 quid or whatever the currency is!!! Love it - the whole idea of it makes me happy!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its when they are always running late but you feel as though they are pushing you out in a hurry that I really object.


Yes that is exactly how it feels. Mine always apologizes but it doesn't make it feel any less rushed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


Good morning/Afternoon, Lovely flowers. I will definitely have to try to get over there to see the show in person.  
I had Seth all day yesterday until 9 last night. He was extra busy and into everything. 
The sky this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did he like it or hate it?


He loves it. He had me turn him upside down yesterday and then wanted me to walk around outdoors with him like that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And if you over do it it can send you 'high'!


Well, I never knew that! Learn something new everyday at the tea party. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Cool! I have never seen one. I dont think we get them here, or do we up North? BusybeeWorker?? Question for you. :?:


I thought I had seen them once or twice- down round the Great Ocean Road somewhere! But nothing the display these seem to put on. I'm assuming they are what we call fireflies.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> ME NEITHER... and that is why i'm going to ask if they don't want to just take the appendix while they are in there.... *we do eat pretty healthy but I do like some fried chicken strips or fish and chips once in awhile.... and love cheese.
> 
> I would love to have a Roomba.... and may just justify it.... as the wound Dr. was NOT HAPPY that I had done anything in the yard and said I could not vacuum or mop. NO stomach muscle involvement. I think she is being overly cautious... then again.... I do feel it the next day. This being half invalid is wearing pretty thin. dH has decided I can't even go with him to LA Sat. He has decided 10 hours in a truck is too much..... Oh well, not like I can't find plenty of things to NOT DO around here...


I must admit, i wasnt allowed and i didnt do vaccuming, mopping or stretching as early as you. Be a good gal and you will heal better. Honest.!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got a tooth!


Oh my he is growing up so fast and such a happy lad. I will have to show this one to Seth. He looks for Luke when I am on the KTP when he is here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Checked up and they are found around Apollo Bay! (they being fireflies)

http://www.visitgreatoceanroad.org.au/apollo-bay/otways-glow-worms Don't know if they are the same but found more details here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has to be teaspoons full over the day, for several days- I don't like it so much that I could be bothered to try- besides have no intention of going deliberately 'high'!


Glad to hear it! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> With all our talk of bubble wrap had to post this when I found it on FB.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes yes - mine came also - i'll hear you and junp scream but I haven't taken them out of the package yet - have to catch up here first.
> 
> sam


WOOOHOOO!! Let's hear it for Knit Picks and their fast deliveries!!
I ordered something from Joannes online (the stores here carry very little yarn and NO knitting needles) 2 days before I ordered my Harmonys. That order was just shipped yesterday, a week after I placed the order and the day after my Harmonys came.
From now on, I'll only order from Joanne's if they have a really good sale.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I want to do that too... I do wish they would make a 9" and a 12".... As soon as I order, they will come out with them :!: :?


I bought one fixed 9" circular...can't remember the brand name, for socks. But the tips were so short I really couldn't knit with them. Guess my hands are more like 'man hands'! LOL! So I stick to my dpns for socks.
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Heard on the news tonight that we have had rain for 29 out of 31 days.. the way it is forecast we will probably make it 41 out of 45 days. Now who has a boat for sale????? I'll trade a camper.. ROFL.


Goodness.Do you usually get lots of rain in Summer?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of midnight - wishful thinking - it it's solitare, hearts and jigsaws that get me into trouble.
> 
> sam


I was just teasing about the time. I did the same thing the other day was chatting with a friend and listening to music. Sending songs back and forth, remember this one? and you lose track of the time so easily.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


Wow. Well Done! :thumbup: YUMMY


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If I have my head on straight (and that is always open to investigation and the whims of State legislatures), the Eastern time zone goes all the way to the Illinois/Indiana state line now. I think that it goes all the way down to the Gulf along the Mississippi and I would assume that to the north, it goes up to the middle of Lake Michigan along the eastern side.
> 
> After that I get way too fuzzy about just how far west the Central time zone maneuvers around the areas of major population in the Mountain zone around those in the Western states.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Have no idea where the dividing line is for Eastern changing to Central. But I do know when I flew to Lansing, MI for a convention many years ago, my friend flew from Long Island to Lansing with a stop over in Chicago. Not realizing Chicago was on Central time and Lansing was on Eastern time, she was really confused....that's the only reason I know Chicago is on Central. And my daughter in Houston is on Central time...loved that when I would fly to see her, I'd gain and hour!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wish I had known you a few years ago, I ran an gourmet ice cream company, LOL what a combination your cupcakes and my ice creams.. wow.. that would have been awesome!! Alas they sold out to Kraft Foods.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: (But I have and own all the recipes that I created) :thumbup: :thumbup:


You two would have ruled the world!!!!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound the same- only 7x7. but this is the cover.
> And I have found out why Purple couldn't find any gnomes at the flower show. Don't know if it will be big enough to read or not.
> Edit- its nice and clear.


How cute is that!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It means a diet in which there is no gluten ingested. Gluten is found in wheat and some other foods.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Checked up and they are found around Apollo Bay! (they being fireflies)
> 
> http://www.visitgreatoceanroad.org.au/apollo-bay/otways-glow-worms Don't know if they are the same but found more details here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Melyn lately? I just realized that it's been a while.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I'm up way too early, but since I'm going to visit my mom, I got up and drinking my coffee. It will be a long day since the dogs woke me up 2 times during the night. I think Bailey wants to play! How did he get his days and nights so mixed up! Maybe he thinks he's in Australia!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I'm up way too early, but since I'm going to visit my mom, I got up and drinking my coffee. It will be a long day since the dogs woke me up 2 times during the night. I think Bailey wants to play! How did he get his days and nights so mixed up! Maybe he thinks he's in Australia!


Well in that case he should settle down and sleep soon!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well in that case he should settle down and sleep soon!


That is exactly what he does! He gets me up and then he falls asleep and acts so tired! Good thing I love him!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been stuck on the same song because I bought coconut lime flavored cashews today.....


 :thumbup: Those could be really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doesn't sound the same- only 7x7. but this is the cover.
> And I have found out why Purple couldn't find any gnomes at the flower show. Don't know if it will be big enough to read or not.
> Edit- its nice and clear.


Oh that's too cute. And yep, does answer that question, make sense that Gnomes would run the show. :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you remember the name of the bakery? It sounds wonderful and I love macaroons and pistachio.....


No, but I do know they closed the store.. the sweet gentleman that owned and made the treats was killed in a car collision (he was T-boned by a drunk driver) His life partner sold everything and moved to the Gunnisen (sp) of Colorado. He came through Pagosa to see me, we were friends as well as business associates. Of course Daniel adored them, LOL and my late DH took Barry fishing several times. You might check.. Harry and David's??? I can't remember the name of the stores.. but they did have a baby grand piano with someone playing while you shopped.. I LOVED that store.. I cannot remember where it was though.. not that far from the Galleria or in that area somewhere.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Marianne I have the big Hobart mixer in my commercial kitchen! But I rarely use it.
> 
> Pontuf


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that poor baby, sitting alllllll alone.. making me cry now


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Heard on the news tonight that we have had rain for 29 out of 31 days.. the way it is forecast we will probably make it 41 out of 45 days. Now who has a boat for sale????? I'll trade a camper.. ROFL.


It's different here....the weather people have predicted showers EVERY afternoon for the last 2 weeks. FINALLY yesterday, we did get some....not showers...a downpour that lasted into the night.
My sister had given up on the rain so she watered her flowers and 2 hours later it poured!! Hope they didn't float away! I think they were just covering their butts by predicting it so often.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Two years. I do not have a storefront. All orders are made to order and delivered. I concentrate on corporate orders, events, private parties, etc.
> 
> XO
> 
> ...


We didn't have a store front either.. just strictly commercial.. of course we were in all the "Taste of" in the metroplex.. Addison was our home base.. but we had a pickup truck with a freezer unit on it.. delivered to Houston, San Antonio, Austin, even New Orleans and Shreveport, LA.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all, drinking my coffee and speed read through the last 5 pages to get caught up, now though I absolutely must get dressed so I can get on the road. Purplefi, lovely pictures as always. NanaCaren, lovely sunrise, the tree just makes it so much more. 
Now I'm off. See you all later, have a great Fri/Sat. 
Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


Makes me sad that I am so far from my roots- lovely photos, Purplefi, not surprised you don't think you will catch up- It is good to have a life!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I would like to find someone that is very knowledgeable in bamboo and cork flooring. it is my understanding that cork and bamboo comes in different degrees of hardness - cannot find anyone around her that knows much - Heidi thinks I am crazy - she loves carpet - I would never put in carpet even in a new house. much easier to push a dust mob than a sweeper.
> 
> sam


Sam also one advantage for you is that if you have a concrete base floor, you could have the heat pads put under it, they say it really cuts down on the electric bill. My brother had it in his bedroom and bathroom.. it felt wonderful to wake up to warm floors in the morning.. LOL I did some house sitting for them one winter.. loved the floors, but really didn't like that house.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I so agree darowil.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In another 6 month, I'll let you know for sure!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/Afternoon, Lovely flowers. I will definitely have to try to get over there to see the show in person.
> I had Seth all day yesterday until 9 last night. He was extra busy and into everything.
> The sky this morning.


It is always great to see the world at your place!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I love her too, she's so naturally funny, and to think her grandmother was a renowned Opera Singer. lol
> My favorite movie behind My Fair Lady and anything Cary Grant is Practical Magic with Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman, Put the lime in the coconut and shake it all up... Uhoh, now I'll have that song stuck in my head for a couple days. lolol


Oh no.. thanks.. it's stuck in my head now.. C is going to love this when she wakes up.. I have to find it on you tube now.. ROFL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear it! LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOOOHOOO!! Let's hear it for Knit Picks and their fast deliveries!!
> I ordered something from Joannes online (the stores here carry very little yarn and NO knitting needles) 2 days before I ordered my Harmonys. That order was just shipped yesterday, a week after I placed the order and the day after my Harmonys came.
> From now on, I'll only order from Joanne's if they have a really good sale.
> JuneK


I've always had a problem with Joanne's shipping.. they take forever. I rarely online shop with them now. But I do love our local store.. well not exactly local.. 30 minute drive.. ROFL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


Thanks for the lovely pics!! Made me anxious for more. Enjoy your GDD and the swimming!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Goodness.Do you usually get lots of rain in Summer?


No Sugarsugar, we have been in drought status for the past few years.. at least 4 years that I know of. There is a huge lake that supplies water for Atlanta and many other smaller towns and communities, it had been so low that boats were sitting on dry land, one could walk way out past the end of piers, islands looked very odd sticking up out of the water so high. With all this rain, they are having to release more water through the dam to keep the lake from flooding! :thumbdown: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The lilies are breathtaking. What a wonderful site for me first thing in the morning. Thank you for sharing.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good morning all, raining today, but it's good, tired of conplanting. So will make the best of it. Hope all are feeling better today than yesterday. :-D waiting for coffee to make and will start my day :-D blessing to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> No Sugarsugar, we have been in drought status for the past few years.. at least 4 years that I know of. There is a huge lake that supplies water for Atlanta and many other smaller towns and communities, it had been so low that boats were sitting on dry land, one could walk way out past the end of piers, islands looked very odd sticking up out of the water so high. With all this rain, they are having to release more water through the dam to keep the lake from flooding! :thumbdown: :roll:


Even though I have been grumbling about rain, our storage lakes are still only 81% full, but that was after only 1 summer seriously dry- I don't think one hears often of farmers actually happy with the weather- it is usually too much of whatever!
Glad your storage is back up, and hope it is not causing flooding, down river.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Patches, for the lovely thoughts, prayers and wishes you send out to us each night. God bless you with good rest, too.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Ohio Joy, it's from the heart, love all my sisters and brother, and always want the best for them.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think the set we got is still on sale.
> 
> sam


What is the name of them? Wanted to let my DD, know for a gift :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Woohoo...2 days in a row up before 10...now to see if I stay awake. LOL Out of coffee so sipping on some hot tea eating biscuits w/honey for breakfast.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the lilies, one of my favorites for sure! Nana Caren, this is a beautiful sunrise! Thank you for sharing! 
My roses are in bloom, as much rain as we have had it really surprised me that they were able to even bud! 
I am very happy to report that we have sun this morning.. YAY!!! We had a mix of sun and rain yesterday.. but if the weather man is correct we may have sun for the next few days! I may get the lawn and the back area mowed finally! The back 3/4 acre may have to be mowed a few times at different heights, it is really tall again. I don't want C to have to worry with it while I'm away and to be honest Daniel is not very good at mowing, if I could find a way to explain it in a computer program he might understand the concept of the layout. But he jumps from one area to another and then goes back, he misses so many spots that I end up re doing it after he leaves. :roll: But at least he tries! He does great with the line trimmer though and that is a major help for us! 
I've put 2 bottles of Gatorade in the freezer.. I keep a bottle with me on the tractor.. if it's frozen it will thaw just enough while I am mowing! I also have the neck wraps that have the beads that hold water that I wear around my neck. That and my cool cloth and I'm good for hot days! Heat exhaustion is nothing to play with, had it one time and was in the hospital 2 days.. never want to go through that again!! 
Writing a novel, sorry.. I do tend to ramble don't I?? 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning everyone. Woohoo...2 days in a row up before 10...now to see if I stay awake. LOL Out of coffee so sipping on some hot tea eating biscuits w/honey for breakfast.


Out of coffee :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Girlfriend how will you make it through the morning??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> What is the name of them? Wanted to let my DD, know for a gift :-D


They are the Harmony set. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Only 5 more pages to 200.. gads we have been a chatty group this week.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are under flood alerts in many areas. But at least we now have plenty of water. Kind of Feast or Famine effect with the water.


Lurker 2 said:


> Even though I have been grumbling about rain, our storage lakes are still only 81% full, but that was after only 1 summer seriously dry- I don't think one hears often of farmers actually happy with the weather- it is usually too much of whatever!
> Glad your storage is back up, and hope it is not causing flooding, down river.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your posts Marianne...keep 'em comin'.


Marianne818 said:


> Love the lilies, one of my favorites for sure! Nana Caren, this is a beautiful sunrise! Thank you for sharing!
> My roses are in bloom, as much rain as we have had it really surprised me that they were able to even bud!
> I am very happy to report that we have sun this morning.. YAY!!! We had a mix of sun and rain yesterday.. but if the weather man is correct we may have sun for the next few days! I may get the lawn and the back area mowed finally! The back 3/4 acre may have to be mowed a few times at different heights, it is really tall again. I don't want C to have to worry with it while I'm away and to be honest Daniel is not very good at mowing, if I could find a way to explain it in a computer program he might understand the concept of the layout. But he jumps from one area to another and then goes back, he misses so many spots that I end up re doing it after he leaves. :roll: But at least he tries! He does great with the line trimmer though and that is a major help for us!
> I've put 2 bottles of Gatorade in the freezer.. I keep a bottle with me on the tractor.. if it's frozen it will thaw just enough while I am mowing! I also have the neck wraps that have the beads that hold water that I wear around my neck. That and my cool cloth and I'm good for hot days! Heat exhaustion is nothing to play with, had it one time and was in the hospital 2 days.. never want to go through that again!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops again...I swear it must be the computer cause I barely touched the darn thing.....gwenie gwenie gwenie


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are under flood alerts in many areas. But at least we now have plenty of water. Kind of Feast or Famine effect with the water.


I am going to decide today if I should just go ahead and pull my veggie plants. They look so sad, even the basil looks soggy. The lavender and rosemary seem to be the only survivors again this year.. they lasted all winter also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You still have time to put in more tomatoes though don't you if you do pull them.


Marianne818 said:


> I am going to decide today if I should just go ahead and pull my veggie plants. They look so sad, even the basil looks soggy. The lavender and rosemary seem to be the only survivors again this year.. they lasted all winter also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Only 5 more pages to 200.. gads we have been a chatty group this week.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, we have had much to talk about from all over the place and have discussed so many different things!

We went over the 200 page marker a couple of weeks after Sam took over as host of the Knitting Tea Party and only twice more after that. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, we have had much to talk about from all over the place and have discussed so many different things!
> 
> We went over the 200 page marker a couple of weeks after Sam took over as host of the Knitting Tea Party and only twice more after that. Zoe


I thought we had a few times.. LOL.. we do tend to be a talkative group.. but that is one thing I love about us!! 
Hope you have a wonderful day today Zoe.. keep you close in prayers always dear Sister!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


>


You are so amazing at finding the perfect things to posts!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought the Cubics, Sam. I love them, but, one arrived broken and to have broken since. I am a loose knitter. They seem to break just where the wood meets the ferrule. It could be that the change in shape from square to round (to fit in the round ferrule) creates a weak spot as they all broke in the same place. I bought them from KnitPiks and they are great people there. Quick replacement and didn't even ask for the broken ones back as proof. I love their smoothness and very sharp points for lace.
Trisha



thewren said:


> my next purchase will be some cubics - I just want to try them.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> You are so amazing at finding the perfect things to posts!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


*chuckles* you just have to know where to look! Here is one just for you! you supply your own bubble wrap and I give you this:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I am going to decide today if I should just go ahead and pull my veggie plants. They look so sad, even the basil looks soggy. The lavender and rosemary seem to be the only survivors again this year.. they lasted all winter also.


If it dries out the next few days somemight come back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


Thanks was waiting for flowers, makes my coffee time really nice. Picture is nice looks like fun place to me. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/Afternoon, Lovely flowers. I will definitely have to try to get over there to see the show in person.
> I had Seth all day yesterday until 9 last night. He was extra busy and into everything.
> The sky this morning.


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> He loves it. He had me turn him upside down yesterday and then wanted me to walk around outdoors with him like that.


LOL LOL :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Carol. I find baseball announcing to be rather soothing (??) - maybe because it's rather conversational until a big hit comes along..



cmaliza said:


> Are the Cubs so boring as to be the "lullibye" (sp?) to put you to sleep? Happy birthday.....I know I'm late...but that just extends the celebration!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the lilies, one of my favorites for sure! Nana Caren, this is a beautiful sunrise! Thank you for sharing!
> My roses are in bloom, as much rain as we have had it really surprised me that they were able to even bud!
> I am very happy to report that we have sun this morning.. YAY!!! We had a mix of sun and rain yesterday.. but if the weather man is correct we may have sun for the next few days! I may get the lawn and the back area mowed finally! The back 3/4 acre may have to be mowed a few times at different heights, it is really tall again. I don't want C to have to worry with it while I'm away and to be honest Daniel is not very good at mowing, if I could find a way to explain it in a computer program he might understand the concept of the layout. But he jumps from one area to another and then goes back, he misses so many spots that I end up re doing it after he leaves. :roll: But at least he tries! He does great with the line trimmer though and that is a major help for us!
> I've put 2 bottles of Gatorade in the freezer.. I keep a bottle with me on the tractor.. if it's frozen it will thaw just enough while I am mowing! I also have the neck wraps that have the beads that hold water that I wear around my neck. That and my cool cloth and I'm good for hot days! Heat exhaustion is nothing to play with, had it one time and was in the hospital 2 days.. never want to go through that again!!
> ...


Enjoy your day.  and ramble anytime. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> They are the Harmony set. :thumbup:


Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well we had two that had to cancel so final count is 15. This does not include Sam's family that will be at the cookout Sat. night.


Still a very good turn out fro a first time gathering. I think any ways.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


>


OK!!!!!!!! Love the card.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a little trick I learned on KP - when I want to follow a topic, I click "watch" - from then on the topic comes up in my Watched Topics List up on top menu - I then just click on the => under the person's name who made the last entry and that takes me exactly to where I left off reading; and I don't have to keep track of the page number I last left.



Designer1234 said:


> Sam- does this thread just carry on here in the new section and not have to start each week? It might not be that bad. easier to go back and find things. I have been marking down the page I finish reading which helps me find my way. If I am in a hurry I start at the end and go back to my page which I have marked down. I do like to try to read it all though.
> 
> I am wondering whether that is the case as I have never seen one of the main forums go on this long.
> interesting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* you just have to know where to look! Here is one just for you! you supply your own bubble wrap and I give you this:


LOL LOL very funny :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I know but she fit me in in one day, and she is booked through the middle of August. What can I say?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> .


It is good when you can do that. I call at times and say I need an appointment right now she always finds a way to fit me in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I plan on trying the Knitter's Pride cubics -- I think they will be very similar to the Kollage straights (out of wood) -- the Kollage circular I have is made out of metal - and they offered two different cables (thin and thick) -- I like the idea that I can use my Harmony and other Knitter's Pride cables with the interchangeable needles. I also like the Karbonz needles and hear that they are coming out with an interchangeable set that also connects to these cables. That will complete my collection except for some size 9" and 12" - I have the Hiya Hiya fixed circulars which are working great for that.


Marianne818 said:


> I'm wondering how they will compare to the Kollage square needles, I have one circular and one straight and I love them. But they don't offer an interchangeable set and at this time have no plans to offer one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yet another arrogant SOB!! I think about the pilot of the cruise ship that went aground and how he so poorly handled that situation. I think all CEOs need some sensitivity training if they're going to be trotted out in the media as the "face" of the company!



Angora1 said:


> Yes, such a tragedy and handled so poorly. My sincere sympathies to all those who lost loved ones and to the people of Quebec. If only we could undo those horrible moments but sadly the tragedy will cause a lifetime of pain for many. And the shame we feel by the way it was handled!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats!! Love cupcakes and macaroons...need to come visit!!



Pontuf said:


> It's a gourmet cupcake and French macarron company. We were voted the in the top five cupcakes in Phoenix last year.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Coconut lime flavored cashews? At World Market? That's about the only place that I know that would carry something so exotic!! Yum.



Dreamweaver said:


> I've been stuck on the same song because I bought coconut lime flavored cashews today.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I bought one fixed 9" circular...can't remember the brand name, for socks. But the tips were so short I really couldn't knit with them. Guess my hands are more like 'man hands'! LOL! So I stick to my dpns for socks.
> JuneK


I like my DPN's too... but I did buy a stainless steel Hiya Hiya 9" that is really nice... no stubby tips and nice for preemie hats and probably Barbie clothes or animal parts.... I don't do a lot of that though....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wish I could video the lightening bug dance that happens in my back yard area. It happens about twilight (on nights it doesn't rain) there are waves and waves of them just dancing above the grass line. It's like they move from just past the base of the hill line (small drop no need to roll in bubble wrap and attempt this one) anyway.. they seem to form a line and move all the way past the tree line.. then they start again at the front.. it will continue till just past dark. I tried with my phone.. it didn't pick it up, tried my video camera.. also wasn't able. My neighbors love to watch it with us.. not sure why it's just my area, they fly in his yard but don't do the wave dance..


Most cameras have a night setting you have to look in the menu for it. It should pick up the lights and most times will just have a black screen. Some of the phones in the settings for the cameras are the same way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> No, but I do know they closed the store.. the sweet gentleman that owned and made the treats was killed in a car collision (he was T-boned by a drunk driver) His life partner sold everything and moved to the Gunnisen (sp) of Colorado. He came through Pagosa to see me, we were friends as well as business associates. Of course Daniel adored them, LOL and my late DH took Barry fishing several times. You might check.. Harry and David's??? I can't remember the name of the stores.. but they did have a baby grand piano with someone playing while you shopped.. I LOVED that store.. I cannot remember where it was though.. not that far from the Galleria or in that area somewhere.


There is a Harry and Davids... but that is a chain. There was a Tom thumb that was so upscale and had the best truffles they had someone playing a white baby grand all the time... Kind of nice for a grocery store... I do have a great bakery near here... they might remember the competition.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thought I could get caught up.... I'm only on 194, but time to take mom out. The computer is soooooooo slow responding today... it must be that there are a whole boatload of people on KP today..... Back in a few hours...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - well, my laptop finally bit the dust yesterday. It's over 7 years old and got quite the work out while I was in business, so guess it's time for a new one. I'm working on the desktop in he office - my what a difference...I feel like I'm typing on an old Royal typewriter! It's hard to justify a new laptop without needing it for business, but a basic no frills one would work just fine so I'm hoping it's not a lot of $'s..we just got the property tax bill that needs paying in August.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW, you guys, slow down!!!Every time I read a page, another 1 or 2 appear. Guess we'll hit 200 pages easily before 5 this evening!!

Glad you folks who ordered Harmonies are enjoying them. A couple years ago DH kept asking what I wanted for my birthday. I got on the knitPicks site and onto the harmony interchangeable page, handed him my laptop and said "order these" - and he did!! Glad they were on sale or he would have had a heart attack. I need to order some more cables and a couple extra of the tips I use a lot - maybe for my birthday this year??

Well, back to attempting to catch up. That's what I get for having a very busy day and not being able to get on KTP! Getting very excited about the Knitapalooza. Still trying to decide what to make for the picnic. I'll figure that out this weekend. Love and prayers to all, Paula


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - well, my laptop finally bit the dust yesterday. It's over 7 years old and got quite the work out while I was in business, so guess it's time for a new one. I'm working on the desktop in he office - my what a difference...I feel like I'm typing on an old Royal typewriter! It's hard to justify a new laptop without needing it for business, but a basic no frills one would work just fine so I'm hoping it's not a lot of $'s..we just got the property tax bill that needs paying in August.


I heard on the news this morning that 'experts' are suggesting a return to old-fashioned typewriters for high-security documents to combat the damage done by hackers. So maybe you had better just practice those old techniques! I went straight from a PC to an iPad, which I love. I still have the PC, but I only use it when I need to print a document, as I don't have a printer for the iPad. I missed out the laptop stage all together and would not even consider one now.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

If there's a return to 'typewriters' I hope they are electronic with some word processing ability. That seemed to be the initial step between a typewriter and a keyboard.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it has to be teaspoons full over the day, for several days- I don't like it so much that I could be bothered to try- besides have no intention of going deliberately 'high'!


It is a tablespoon or more, taken all at once. One of the local teens tried it ended up in the emergency room.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> if you could fly directly across this country I think it would be about six hours, and to England from our east coast, about seven or eight. I can't remember whether it's faster going or coming to England because of the winds. I thought it was faster coming back, but it seems to me the winds should be going the other way.


Took us seven hours to London and six and a half to return.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> If there's a return to 'typewriters' I hope they are electronic with some word processing ability. That seemed to be the initial step between a typewriter and a keyboard.


That is what I went to vocational school for (way back when). It was called Correspondence Secretary back then. My first job was with an insurance company...you know all those form letters (you can tell)? The department I worked in produced them. Each letter was on a magnetic card. I'd put the paper in, insert the card, press "Go" and it would stop at each individual "stop" for me to type in name, address, whatever. My supervisor let me type my wedding programs during my breaks  I got the paper free from our church and I had it all set up so I just had to sit there and stick the paper in and let it go. When it was done, it would just stop. Take the paper out, insert more paper, press "Go" again. Maybe those old dinosaur machines will be "new technology" again soon. What's that saying..."Wait long enough and something comes back into vogue?" Hahahaha. Wouldn't that be something?!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* you just have to know where to look! Here is one just for you! you supply your own bubble wrap and I give you this:


Oh thanks for the reminder.. we may have sunny weather so I might have a chance to ride my bike!!! It's too hot to use the trainer in the garage, C refuses to let me bring it in the house.. LOL It won't fit in my room (yes, my room is that small) so has been sitting for the fast few weeks.. no months due to all the rain!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> If it dries out the next few days somemight come back.


That's what I'm hoping, but several look like they are just too far gone. Will leave them I think till I come back from Ohio, then decide, is what C suggested. :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Enjoy your day.  and ramble anytime. :-D


Love you too Sis! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Still a very good turn out fro a first time gathering. I think any ways.


It's going to be a blast!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like my DPN's too... but I did buy a stainless steel Hiya Hiya 9" that is really nice... no stubby tips and nice for preemie hats and probably Barbie clothes or animal parts.... I don't do a lot of that though....


I need the sharp points for the Barbie clothes, I have attempted with my Addi Clicks but they are too blunt to work easily with. Are the Hiya Hiya a sharper point? I usually end up using a DPN for the smaller things I need to knit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Tonight the neighbors are coming over with their blueberries. They want to see how hard it is to make wine. I got out all my stuff today and thought I would be okay and I wouldn't have to make a run to the beer/wine making store but I am out of something I need so darn it, off to that store I will go anyway. We are going to make a one gallon batch, from the sounds of things (and the amount of blueberries they have). It should be fun. I printed detailed instructions for them as I thought maybe they'd want to do it themselves but no, they want me to do everything and they want to watch - lol! It will be anti-climatic for them tonight, for sure...make sure everything is super clean and sanitized and put everything together until tomorrow...add the yeast tomorrow and hurry up and wait some more. I'm thinking that these neighbors may become familiar with my beer/wine making supply store too. I will pick up a catalog for them. The basic 1 gallon kit isn't all that expensive. 

On my way back to my side of the river, I will stop and pick up more fun fir. I have the body, head, ears and tail done and have started the first leg but will definitely need some more. It isn't as bad working with that stuff as I thought it would be. Oooh and look for sheep buttons 

I'm glad you all like your Harmony needles. I treated myself to Addi-Click Lace, long tips and I love, love, love them! I've never had a project come "undone" (there were a few comments written about that "click mechanism" not being strong enough. Whomever had troubles must have really been twisting and pulling their work hard. Maybe they have been improved since I read those comments too...I bought mine in February. I have some fixed set of ChiaoGoo circulars too...love those long cords for doing magic loop 

Hope you all are having a wonderful day. I have a macaroon recipe to share when Sam starts the new tea party today...my mouth has been watering since reading about the cupcakes, ice cream, etc.   

Chat later,
Minnesota Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Most cameras have a night setting you have to look in the menu for it. It should pick up the lights and most times will just have a black screen. Some of the phones in the settings for the cameras are the same way.


Yes, my camera has that I did use it.. I wish it had a remote, LOL. would be much easier to work with. If I get the back area mowed early enough this evening they may be out again, I'm always trying to get a picture when they are dancing.. may try it at twilight instead of waiting till it's completely dark.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a Harry and Davids... but that is a chain. There was a Tom thumb that was so upscale and had the best truffles they had someone playing a white baby grand all the time... Kind of nice for a grocery store... I do have a great bakery near here... they might remember the competition.


It wasn't Tom Thumb, this store was very upscale, maybe it wasn't Harry and David's.. but it was two men name and there were just a few in the metroplex at that time at least, this was back in 90 -94.. I left for Co in 96.. I think he sold out in 98.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I heard on the news this morning that 'experts' are suggesting a return to old-fashioned typewriters for high-security documents to combat the damage done by hackers. So maybe you had better just practice those old techniques! I went straight from a PC to an iPad, which I love. I still have the PC, but I only use it when I need to print a document, as I don't have a printer for the iPad. I missed out the laptop stage all together and would not even consider one now.


I think that is Russia that is doing this, I personally think that is a very wise move. Or just use the computers for word processing but I guess that would still stay in the memory banks even if they deleted them. :|


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> That is what I went to vocational school for (way back when). It was called Correspondence Secretary back then. My first job was with an insurance company...you know all those form letters (you can tell)? The department I worked in produced them. Each letter was on a magnetic card. I'd put the paper in, insert the card, press "Go" and it would stop at each individual "stop" for me to type in name, address, whatever. My supervisor let me type my wedding programs during my breaks  I got the paper free from our church and I had it all set up so I just had to sit there and stick the paper in and let it go. When it was done, it would just stop. Take the paper out, insert more paper, press "Go" again. Maybe those old dinosaur machines will be "new technology" again soon. What's that saying..."Wait long enough and something comes back into vogue?" Hahahaha. Wouldn't that be something?!


That's the same type of system we used when I was a legal secretary, I didn't adjust that easily to the computer when it was brought in. That big CRT took up my entire desk, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Tonight the neighbors are coming over with their blueberries. They want to see how hard it is to make wine. I got out all my stuff today and thought I would be okay and I wouldn't have to make a run to the beer/wine making store but I am out of something I need so darn it, off to that store I will go anyway. We are going to make a one gallon batch, from the sounds of things (and the amount of blueberries they have). It should be fun. I printed detailed instructions for them as I thought maybe they'd want to do it themselves but no, they want me to do everything and they want to watch - lol! It will be anti-climatic for them tonight, for sure...make sure everything is super clean and sanitized and put everything together until tomorrow...add the yeast tomorrow and hurry up and wait some more. I'm thinking that these neighbors may become familiar with my beer/wine making supply store too. I will pick up a catalog for them. The basic 1 gallon kit isn't all that expensive.
> 
> On my way back to my side of the river, I will stop and pick up more fun fir. I have the body, head, ears and tail done and have started the first leg but will definitely need some more. It isn't as bad working with that stuff as I thought it would be. Oooh and look for sheep buttons
> 
> ...


I debated about the Addi lace, but with this price I knew I could get these sooner :thumbup: I do love my Addi Clicks though, they are not going into retirement by any means!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I thought I had seen them once or twice- down round the Great Ocean Road somewhere! But nothing the display these seem to put on. I'm assuming they are what we call fireflies.


They are also called fireflies, though they aren't the same as glow worms. Our lightning bugs are beetles whose abdomens light up.



jknappva said:


> WOOOHOOO!! Let's hear it for Knit Picks and their fast deliveries!!
> I ordered something from Joannes online (the stores here carry very little yarn and NO knitting needles) 2 days before I ordered my Harmonys. That order was just shipped yesterday, a week after I placed the order and the day after my Harmonys came.
> From now on, I'll only order from Joanne's if they have a really good sale.
> JuneK


Joanns is slow on shipping--usually takes at least 10 days for me to get anything I order. We have a store very close to us but they usually don't have what I want!

Lovely flowers...oh to be able to grow anything but weeds and nuisance trees!

Re: typewriters vs computers--I learned to type on an old manual Royal that weighed about 40 pounds. LOL Now I keep an eye out for one of those flat keyboards (like a laptop keyboard but detached) as I LOVE the soft keys and would adore having one for my desktop...pretty pricey, though, last I looked, and I don't have any money to spare since I just booked DD's flight home--20 days and she'll be back!!! We will likely drive out this fall to retrieve her stuff from her class and of course visit the folks. Oldest DD says she and the bebbies might be able to come down too! Squee!

Next year I hope to plan a trip during Knit-a-palooza time! 

Marianne, I hear you on the bike--need to get my behind back on the seat more, too. Every year it takes longer to lose that winter weight. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to live in the manor house.

the lilies are beautiful - was everything for sale?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's set to be another hot day today, Slept like a lot las tnight and dreamt of flowers.
> I doubt if I will every catch up as I have my GDD here this morning and I am taking her swimming,
> Anyway here's a couple of photos from yesterday.
> Hugs, healing vibes and peace to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always great to see the world at your place!


Thanks wish we could post short video's I would post the video of the sunrise and the morning sounds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful sunrise caren - looks like the beginning of lovely day.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/Afternoon, Lovely flowers. I will definitely have to try to get over there to see the show in person.
> I had Seth all day yesterday until 9 last night. He was extra busy and into everything.
> The sky this morning.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Joanns is slow on shipping--usually takes at least 10 days for me to get anything I order. We have a store very close to us but they usually don't have what I want!
> 
> Lovely flowers...oh to be able to grow anything but weeds and nuisance trees!
> 
> ...


Oh I know you are excited to have the DD back home!!! And to top it with a visit with Oldest DD and the grands.. wow.. that is awesome!!

My winter weight PLUS these dang pills.. will have to be on them for awhile longer. Especially if they even consider surgery on my hip. But on the plus side, my blood count is up higher and staying there. No more transfusions!!! YAY :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184792-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

